# Mr.1/16th thread



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: well everyone, i finished my first model after 3 years of B.S. in my life! i was building a draggster for a client over a year ago but my mom had Emergency surgury for a brain tumor that was found behind her right ear. i had to put everything on hold and help my Dad with all the household bills and things. but since i moved out and live with my brother from church and i have my shop reopened for buisness so i finished the model and delivered it tonight ot him! so enjoy the pics and i have a new 1/16th Lambo i have on my table as a X-mas gift for my BestFriend too. so enjoy :biggrin: drews frist look at his draggster

look at the detail

drew and his new toy

me and the draggster

me and my creation


----------



## rollinoldskoo

are you RMR mr 1/16? :scrutinize:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: here is the next item on the socal table for completion  

custom 1/16th Lambo x-mas gift

next picture

and another one

 othro mas

kool front picture

top view

and another front view


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 15 2007, 01:12 AM~9457745
> *are you RMR mr 1/16?  :scrutinize:
> *


no, i buy from ron from time to time but all of my 1/16th are all me and i sell and make custom parts for sell aswell!! just ask :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Love your work.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

u make the 1/16 scale C-10s?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 15 2007, 01:22 AM~9457785
> *u make the 1/16 scale C-10s?
> *


Thats me!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

u sell the bodies?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

here are pictures of the real draggster  

stand up!

race day

launching the beast


drew mraz and his weekend toy


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 15 2007, 01:25 AM~9457802
> *u sell the bodies?
> *


yes i do! tell me what type of c10 and i'll get to work on it! they go for $65.00 just for the cabs! and the fleetline beds go for $25.00 but if you want a complete kit then i'll give you a better deal.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Dec 15 2007, 02:17 AM~9457766
> *:biggrin:  here is the next item on the socal table for completion
> and another one
> *


lambo looks cool but any pics of the charger in the background of this pic?? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 15 2007, 01:34 AM~9457848
> *lambo looks cool but any pics of the charger in the background of this pic?? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: the funny car in the back drop?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 15 2007, 01:22 AM~9457782
> *Love your work.
> *


Thanks for the love bro!!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Dec 15 2007, 02:39 AM~9457870
> *:uh:  the funny car in the back drop?
> *


yup


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: it's the gene snow funny car that i baught a few years ago, it's falling apart so i have to put it back to gether and i'll post them up soon :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

ight cool. i gotta see ma mopars :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 15 2007, 01:47 AM~9457902
> *ight cool. i gotta see ma mopars  :biggrin:
> *


i have a custom dodge charger that im working on that i think you'll love  all custom SEMA SPECIAL


----------



## spikekid999

:0 cant wait :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

got to get to sleep! laters for now ya'll!!!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Dec 15 2007, 02:55 AM~9457924
> *  got to get to sleep! laters for now ya'll!!!
> *


x2 i got a b-day party for my lil bro tomorrow  

peace errbody


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: whats up ya'll!! ive been working on another 1/16th creation for X-mas

X-mas gift from my bestfriend

front viewup close


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: HERE ARE WHATS NEXT ON THE DESK OF MR.1/16TH AND LOOKING FORWARD TO YOUR COMMENTS! I HAVE A 1/16TH VETTE THAT WILL BE DONE IN A CUSTOM STREET ROD STYLE AND THEN THIERS MY 1/16TH FULL CUSTOM LOW RIDER WITH ALL THE TRIMMINGS AND CUSTOM PAINT WITH GRAPHIX THAT I WILL BE ATTEMPTING TO DO FOR THE FIRST TIME! SO ANY AND ALL HELP IS WELCOME  
1/16TH VETTE
SEMA CUSTOM REPLICA

FULL CUSTOM LOW RIDER

NEXT ON THE DESK OF MR.1/16TH A FULL LOW RIDER CUSTOM


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: THIS IS WHAT I HAVE FOR THE NEXT SHOW IN SANTA CLIARA 2008MY BIG ASS TRICKED TRUCK :biggrin: SO IT'S BACK TO WORK!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

IT FEELS REALLY GOOD TO BE ABLE TO GET BACK TO BUILDING AND I STILL HAVE A KIT THAT I PROMISED TO SOMEONE SITTING ON MY BACK DESK WAITING TO BE SHIPPED OUT! I STILL HAVE THE ADDRESS I THINK BUT I HAVE TO GO BACK TO MODEL CAR CAFE TO GET IN CONTACT WITH THE GUY TO SEE IF HE STILL LIVES THIER! I TOLD HIM THAT HE COULD HAVE THE KIT FOR FREE BUT WITH ALL THE B.S. I HAVE BEEN THROUGH I FINALLY HAVE THE SHOP UP AND RUNNING AND I ALWAYS KEEP MY WORD!!


----------



## modeltech

HEY BRO, MODEL CAR CAFE DOESNT EXIST ANYMORE!! who were you going to send to, i might be able to help you find them!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 17 2007, 01:47 PM~9470229
> *HEY BRO, MODEL CAR CAFE DOESNT EXIST ANYMORE!! who were you going to send to, i might be able to help you find them!!
> *


i have his addy somewhere in my shop and i'll pm it to you ok! if you can help it would be a big help to me keeping my word to him!! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

no problem!! let me know!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 17 2007, 02:53 PM~9470560
> *no problem!! let me know!!
> *


you got it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

here are some progress pictures of the X-mas gift! :biggrin: 


nearing completion

looking good sofar!!

side view of Lambo


----------



## ptman2002

you have any pics of the c10s? i may be interested in getting one. is it a regular cab or what? thanks for any info.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Dec 23 2007, 12:10 AM~9511972
> *you have any pics of the c10s?  i may be interested in getting one.    is it a regular cab or what?  thanks for any info.
> *


 i'll post some up here soon for you!! :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

im courious ,what kits do you make ?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

is that the nascar STP grand prix?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 23 2007, 09:55 PM~9517694
> *is that the nascar STP grand prix?
> *


YES IT IS AND IT WILL BE MY BEST WICKED CREATION TO EVER HIT THE TABLE TOO! :biggrin: I AM TAKING MY TIME TO BUILD THIS KIT TO BE ONE OF THE BEST KITS I HAVE EVER BUILT  EVERYTHING IS GOING TO BE WICKED AND
FULL CUSTOM ON THIS KIT!! :biggrin: SO ANY SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE GREAT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Dec 23 2007, 09:48 PM~9517631
> *im courious ,what kits do you make ?
> *


ALL MY ITEMS ARE HAND MADE BY ME FROM WORKING SUSPENTIONS TO AIR-RIDE BAGGS AND FOUR LINKS TO COMPRESSORS AND FITTINGS, HYDRO PUMPS AND DUMPS AND HARD LINES AND FITTING FOR WORKING POSEABLE SUSPENTIONS FOR ANY APPLICATION YOU NEED! CUSTOM HEADERS AND CROSS MEMBERS AND MOTOR MOUNTS TO REINFORCEMENT SECTIONS, FLIP UP T.V.S AND FLIP DOWN T.V.S TO AMPS TO ENCLOSERS AND HYDRO RACKS AND Z BED LIFTS TO CONVERTABLE TOP FRAMES! BIGGS WILL HAVE THE FIRST ONE TO HIT THE FORUM!! I PROMISED MY BIG BRO THE FIRST ONE FOR HIM!! :biggrin: SOON WE WILL BE CASTING OUT SINGLE CAB-EXTRA CAB- CREW CAB-AND FLEETSIDE BEDS AND GEL CELL BATTERYS AND ANYTHING ESLE WE CAN THINK OF!!  CHECK OUT MY WEBSITE AT THE BOTTOM OF MY PROFILE AND ENJOY!! MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE AND PLEASE BE SAFE AND DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE! IT'S NOT WORTH IT MY FREIND!! MY LIL CUZ'N ROBERT LOST HIS DAD MONDAY MORNING TO DRUGS, HE WENT TO SLEEP AND DIDN'T WAKE UP  MAY GOD REST HIS SOUL AND KEEP LIL ROBERT STONG  CHAT WITH YOU ALL SOON AND FROM VEGAS THIS WEEK!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: well its great to be back from Vegas and what had happend to all of us thursday night at the concert!! we seen the "Platters, Coaster, Damin and the Temptations" and the best part of the trip was the things that happend before and after the concert.  we went to the hotels to promote the JB's(James Brown Band) and Fannie Brown to the hotels for a tour concert and tribute to her Brother the late great "GODFATHEROFSOUL JAMES BROWN" in hopes to get a hotel casino to book them for a concert to kick off the tour. we meet the president/ CEO of entertainment and spors for MGM/ Luxor Entertainment / Mandaly Bay Inc. /Venitien LLC. / Beligio Inc. / Ceaser Palace LLC. / Saharah LLC/CEO President of Marketing and the Palent Hollywood LLC. before the concert. after the concert i meet the last og temptaion from 1971-1975 Daimon, Ealry Cloud"Coaster" lead singer, All of the Platers and i ws able to do my buisness as a scout for Grace Promotions. i talked with them first then introduced them to the "Back Up Singers" of the OG JB's and Fannie Browns Agents! they all said they would like to have us bring them to Las Vegas for a concert honoring her Brother "THE GODFATHER OF SOUL JAMES BROWN" at the Saharahs Conga Lounge were they all have life time contracts with them!! This was the best Christmas Gift ever!! we have a concert comming up this January 2008 with "Prince" and then in may we all go to Irland for a concert thier too with Fannie Brown and the JB's. I will be posting up pictures of our tuor here aswell as my 1/16th creations


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Beauitful work on the Dragster. The lambo is looking killer.



oneyed
don v


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Beauitful work on the Dragster. The lambo is looking killer.



oneyed
don v


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Dec 30 2007, 09:39 PM~9568781
> *Beauitful work on the Dragster. The lambo is looking killer.
> oneyed
> don v
> *


 :biggrin: Thankmyou very much!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

my diorama pic


----------



## Mr.1/16th

this is the dragster i buildt a month ago and my diorama  

 1/16th diorama


----------



## Mr.1/16th

i took a few in the diorama before we delivered it :biggrin: 

more pics


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: and more pics  

mmmoooorrrrreeee


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 i like this one :biggrin: 
1/16th hot rod shop


----------



## YAYOS64

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 8 2008, 12:55 PM~9640026
> *i took a few in the diorama before we delivered it :biggrin:
> 
> more pics
> *


SINCE I REPLYIED FIRST, CAN I DECIDE IF I WANT IT OR NOT ??? LOL LOOKS GOOD BRO .. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ....


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jan 8 2008, 01:58 PM~9640049
> *SINCE I REPLYIED FIRST,  CAN I DECIDE IF I WANT IT OR NOT ???  LOL LOOKS GOOD BRO .. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: that funny bro  and thanks for the love bro!! i have a few new kits on socal, work bench and i will post them up shortly


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: well i'm off to work and i'll be back tonight ya'll :biggrin:


----------



## urjustamemory

Your work almost makes me want to build my 1/16 General Lee, that has been on my shelf for about 3 years now in pieces.


----------



## ElRafa

YOu got some real clean and highly detailed build homie


----------



## mcloven

holy shit thats a cool diorama


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WELL I AM VERY HAPPY AN HONORED TO SHARE THIS PICTURE WITH ALL OF YOU, IT WAS SENT TO ME BY MY FRIEND AND CLIENT WHO HAD ME BUILD A REPLICA OF THE DRAGSTER HE RUNS EVERY WEEKEND AROUND CALI AND VEGAS DRAG STRIPS,THIS IS WHY I BUILD THESE WICKED 1/16TH CREATIONS FOR MY SHOP OF "SOCALINNOVATIONS" A NEW AREA OF LARGE SCALE CREATIONS...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

why don't you just post these pics? your work is great.... but why the links?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I TRYED BEFORE AND IT DIDN'T WORK SO THAT'S WHY I HAVE TO DO IT THIS WAY :angry: HOW DO YOU POST THEM STRIAGHT FROM PHOTOBUCKET?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

[ IMG]http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee175/rollinoldskoo/75caprice/IMG_1159.jpg[/IMG]

use the one that looks like this


----------



## Mr.1/16th

GOT IT!!!!  THANKS AGAIN BRO FOR THE HELP :biggrin: AND HERE IT IS


----------



## rollinoldskoo

there ya go homie..... :biggrin: same thing works on Model Cars magazine forums


----------



## Mr.1/16th

HERE IS DREW WITH THE DRAGGSTER AT MCRD IN SAN DIEGO


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 15 2008, 02:26 AM~9698580
> *there ya go homie.....  :biggrin:  same thing works on Model Cars magazine forums
> *


 GRACIAS BRO FOR THE HELP!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THIS ONE I LIKE :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

much better homie


----------



## Mr.1/16th

CLOSE UP OF THE BEAST :0


----------



## [email protected]

thats some nice work homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## julian blea

DAAMMMMMM:nicoderm: LOOKS MEAN BRO......GOOD JOB....... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: THANKS! I AM STILL FINISHING THE COWL AND NEED TO LAY COLOR AND THEN THE FLAMES TO IT SO I WILL POST IT SOON


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 15 2008, 08:42 AM~9699525
> *thats some nice work homie!  :thumbsup:
> *



X2 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: well i put the beast back on the work bench and i hope to finish it for the NNL this year


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 i got a lot of work to get this bitch back in shape! hope you all like it :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models

Did you custom make that suspenchin?


----------



## SOLOW Models

You should cut a huge hole in the roof and make a slideing rag top!


----------



## lowvanman

that is one wild 4x4 crewcab you make any vans in 1/16th scale


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 15 2008, 07:15 PM~9703979
> *X2    :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


x3 Clean :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models+Jan 24 2008, 05:36 AM~9770663-->
> 
> 
> 
> Did you custom make that suspenchin?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SOLOW [email protected] 24 2008, 05:37 AM~9770665
> *You should cut a huge hole in the roof and make a slideing rag top!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2008, 07:01 AM~9770793
> *that is one wild 4x4 crewcab you make any vans in 1/16th  scale
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-westempire_@Jan 24 2008, 08:53 AM~9771109
> *x3 Clean :cheesy:
> *


THANKS GUYS AND YES I DID MAKE THE SUSPENTION MYSELF! I HELPED CRAIG ELDER BUILD THE REAL ONE BUT IT WAS A FORD F350 CREW CAB AND IT WAS BUILDT AT CRAZY CUSTOM OUT OF SAN MARCOS CA. A FEW YEARS BACK  
I HAVE A 1/16TH VAN FULL CUSTOM THAT IS WAITING FOR THE CHANCE TO BE FINISHED TOO


----------



## 408models

LOOKS GOOD BRO, NICE


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 24 2008, 05:39 PM~9774747
> *LOOKS GOOD BRO, NICE
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 24 2008, 05:39 PM~9774747
> *LOOKS GOOD BRO, NICE
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowvanman

same van i have there i need to finish mine too but needs parts 
i may seal up the back


----------



## ElRafa

Man that 4x4 is bada** and the van is sick too homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: thanks everyone and i'm off to the races for the nnl this march1st 2008


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 24 2008, 06:43 PM~9775951
> *Man that  4x4 is bada** and the van is sick too homie  :thumbsup:
> *



X2


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 24 2008, 11:16 PM~9778304
> *X2
> *


THANKS GUYS I'LL BE POSTING THE PROGRESS OF THE BEAST ON HERE FOR ALL OF YOU! :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

looking good


----------



## undead white boy

nice pickup and van bro


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: THANKS GUY'S!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

HERE IS ONE FROM THE PAST THAT I HAD AND TOOK IT APART AFTER THE LAST SHOW  

THIS WAS MY 1931 FORD CUSTOM PICKUP AND I PLAN ON BUILDING ANOTHER ONE VERY SOON


----------



## Waco

awready mayne


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 26 2008, 06:39 PM~9791232
> *awready mayne
> *


YUP-YUP!


----------



## MKD904

rides lookin good as always...


----------



## Mr.1/16th

HERE ARE THE PROGRESS PICS OF THE FIRST FULL CUSTOM 1/16TH 1976 CHEVY SCOTTSDALE PICKUP I SHOWED AT ONTERIO MODEL CAR SHOW MANY YEARS AGO! HOPE YOU LIKE :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

nice work....like the bed on the truck


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 27 2008, 11:06 AM~9795002
> *nice work....like the bed on the truck
> *


THANK BRO! I CHANGED IT FROM THIS ONE TO A BETTER ONE
D This is one of my trucks at the San Diego Lower Left Coast model Car Show back in Feb. 2000. it's a 1/16th 1976 chevy scottsdale stepside on air-ride suspention, the drive train is a small block 350 with tuneport and nos. the rims i made from pegusus wires and 34 coupe rims backings rapped around real rubber tires from a Lambo rear and Revolution funny car front tires. the interior was build from a Ferrari dash and a 85 corvette center console and porche Bucket seats and custom build navigation roof console with working TV monitor and punch through speaker inclosure behind the seats and real neon to light it up! the doors have real roll up windows and working wing window aswell. all the lights work and are functional,the back tail lights get brighter when the break is applyed! in the hunder side of the hood is a mural of a naked lady on the beach! the rear roof was extended to make a small wing and the front bumper was scratch build with working driving light.the tailgate door swingsto the drivers side. a custom scratch build tonue cover fits snug inside the bed frame. the rear suspention is four linked and bagged, the front suspention is from a 63 vette and bagged aswell. this kit took a 5 year prosses and took 3rd place and 4th place in 2000. B)


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL, AS PROMISSED TO YOU ALL THE PROGRESS OF THE BEAST FOR THE NNL THIS MARCH. HOPE YOU LIKE IT! :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models

WOAH....


----------



## sbcin1966newport

NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE! :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin

that shit is crazy


----------



## undead white boy

yo homie that truck looks sick how did u lift it???? and what did u make the lift with????????


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 4 2008, 07:21 PM~9864587
> *yo homie that truck looks sick how did u lift it???? and what did u make the lift with????????
> *


the frame is an exact copy of my friends truck that i helped build at crazy customs in san marcos cali. four years ago  the frame is all styrene plastic and i bent it all into shape! the site to see his creations is up but it only shows a san buggy and not anything else  i have pictures to load up of the truck and i took it from thier and came up with my own chevy beast from his ford beast


----------



## westempire

Sweeeet trucks homie...very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## julian blea

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS EVERYONE! I FINISHED THE ART WORK I PLAN ON PAINTING ON IT SO I'LL BE GETTING IT READY FOR COLOR THIS WEEK! IT'S WICKED BUT SWEET AND WILL COMPLIMENT THE DETAIL TO THE UNDERCARRIAGE AND PULL THE WHOLE THEME TOGETHER


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WELL I FOUND THE COLORS FOR THE BEAST SO HERE WE GO! :biggrin:


























SO AFTER DESIGNING A FEW OF THESE I AM GOING WITH THE PURPLE AND TANGALOW PEARL SO IT BRINGS THE TRUCK AND SUSPENTION TOGETHER


----------



## SOLOW Models

Damn bro you got some drawing skillz!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 7 2008, 01:06 AM~9884004
> *Damn bro you got some drawing skillz!!!
> *


 NEVER TAKEN A DRAWING CLASS EVER  I USE THESE SKILLZ FOR MY BOTTLE COMPANY TOO   STILL WORKING WITH A COMPANY ON THIER BOTTLE FOR SOMETHING I WILL POST LATER


----------



## LowandBeyond

nice work brother! :0


----------



## SOLOW Models

Hell yeah dude i cant wait to see paint on that truck!!!


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## westempire

:thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

:thumbsup: sik work


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Killer choices



oneyed


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: THANKS FOR THE LOVE GUY'S! I AM TRYING TO FIX THE DRIVERS DOOR HING AND GET IT READY FOR PAINT THIS WEEK  I WILL BE WORKING ON IT TONIGHT AND SATURDAY AFTERNOON AND PAINTING THIS THURSDAY


----------



## undead white boy

LOVE THE 67 STEP SIDE AND THE LIFTED ONE 

I NEED TO SEE MORE PICS OF THE LIFTED 1 THOUGH ITS LIKE CRACK I CANT GET ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: I JUST PICKED UP THE PRIMER FOR THE BEAST SO THIS THURSDAY I'LL BE LAYING DOWN PAINT


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 9 2008, 02:22 PM~9902717
> *LOVE THE 67 STEP SIDE AND THE LIFTED ONE
> 
> I NEED TO SEE MORE PICS OF THE LIFTED 1 THOUGH ITS LIKE CRACK I CANT GET ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


HERE YOU GO BRO! NOCK YOURSELF OUT  MY PICS OF THE BEAST AND MORE


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 WOW I STARTED TO PRIME THE PEACES AND IT'S WORSE THAN I THOUGHT! I HAVE A LOT OF PREPPING TO DO AND THE SANDING IS GOING TO BE INTENSIVE ON THE BODY AND DOORS SINCE IT HAS ALOT OF ORANGE PEEL AND I BROKE THE HOOD HINGES TOO  I'LL BE FIXING THE PEACES THAT NEED FIXING AND HOPEFULLY I'LL HAVE IT READY TO SHOOT BY THURSDAY NIGHT OR FRIDAY AFTERNOON


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: well i have been working on the beast for the nnl show and it's 90%done


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOOKIN GOOD! HOPE YOU GET IT COMPLETE !


----------



## Mr.1/16th

JUST FINISHED PRIMERING THE BED AND COVER FOR THE TRUCK! SO WENSDAY I WILL BE LAYING THE PAINT DOWN ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

nice truck !!!
good luck with the paint !! :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

coming along sweet homeboy .......


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS EVERYONE  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL I GOT SOME COLOR DOWN ON THE BODY AND I WILL BE SHOOTING THE CLEAR TONIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!

Dude that shit came out badass!!!!!

AWSOME COLORS BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 21 2008, 04:48 PM~9997308
> *DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dude that shit came out badass!!!!!
> 
> AWSOME COLORS BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THANKS BRO! THIS IS THE FIRST TIME IN YEARS THAT I TRY TWO COLORS AND STRIPPING IT TOO  NOW I NEED TO PRACTICE AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE TO PERFECT IT LIKE "FELIX" AND MY BIG BRO "BIGGS" AND I'LL BE UP THIER WITH THEM TOO


----------



## SOLOW Models

No problem man, Best of luck to ya bro! That trucks gonna catch everyones eyes!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I HOPE SO  I AM WORKING ON THE NEW KITS OF THE 1/16TH BLAZER AND I HOPE TO BE CASTING THEM WITH MY BRO SOON


----------



## SOLOW Models

is 1/16th scale bigger or smaller than 1:24?


----------



## undead white boy

its bigger


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 21 2008, 05:17 PM~9997493
> *its bigger
> *


 IT'S ALMOST THE SAME SIZE AS THE 1:18TH SCALE BUT JUST A BIT OFF


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THIS MY CREW-CAB DROPPED :0
AND LIFTED TO WERE IT WILL BE FOR THE NNL


----------



## BiggC

Looks damn good man.


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 that shit is sick


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

holyshit thats dope homie..


----------



## drnitrus

looks pretty good man!!!


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 22 2008, 01:51 AM~10002796
> *Looks damn good man.
> *



X2!!!!!  :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## undead white boy

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
:worship: :worship: :worship: 
that thing is a killer :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

well here are some more pics of the beast as i build it for the show


----------



## Mr Biggs

THE TRUCK IS LOOKING GOOD BRO.... :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 22 2008, 08:28 PM~10007691
> *THE TRUCK IS LOOKING GOOD BRO.... :0
> *


THANKS BIG BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL I CLEARED THE BODY WITH THE HOUSE OF COLORS WET CLEAR LOOK IN A CAN AND IT DRYED WITH IN AN HOUR AND IT READY TO BE COLOR SANDED ON SUNDAY AND READY FOR THE SHOW FOR SATURDAY :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

Lookin Good homie!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 23 2008, 11:27 PM~10015461
> *Lookin Good homie!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: GRACIAS BRO!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 23 2008, 11:27 PM~10015461
> *Lookin Good homie!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: GRACIAS BRO!!


----------



## Pokey

That truck is lookin' DAMN GOOD bro!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THIS IS WHAT I LOOKS LIKE SO-FAR WITH THE CLEAR COAT #3


----------



## ElRafa

Holly Hell man that is frickin sick :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 21 2008, 10:40 PM~10002781
> *THIS MY CREW-CAB DROPPED :0
> AND LIFTED TO WERE IT WILL BE FOR THE NNL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL IT'S 3:49 IN THE AM HERE IN SAN DIEGO AND I'VE BEEN WAITING TO HERE ABOUT MY DAD.  HE WAS ATTMITTED IN TO THE HOSPITAL LAST NIGHT FOR CHEST PAINS SO I STAYED UP AND FINISHED THE BEAST :0
THIS IS FOR MY DAD :biggrin: HOPE HE GETS EVERYTHING CHECKED OUT AND HE COMES HOME SOON! I WILL BE STOPPING BY ON MY WAY OUT TO L.A. TO MEET UP WITH BIGGS AND THE POSSIE FOR THE RAOD TRIP TO THE NNL  
MY DAD WOULD WANT ME TO GO


----------



## 408models

THATS SIK BRO, YOU BRINGING THAT BEAST?


----------



## SOLOW Models

Sorry to hear about your dad bro. Hes got all our prayers! 

Truck came out amazeing!!!!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 29 2008, 05:16 PM~10059876
> *Sorry to hear about your dad bro. Hes got all our prayers!
> 
> Truck came out amazeing!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Thats a Sweet 4x4. Any chance on changing the wheels. They kinda look small on it. Sorry about your DAD. Heres hoping he pulls thru.

Thoughts and Prayers.


Don v


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

Dang it came out super Clean!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowvanman

so did it get done in time for the 
NNL today hope to see pics from the show


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 29 2008, 04:16 PM~10059876
> *Sorry to hear about your dad bro. Hes got all our prayers!
> 
> Truck came out amazeing!!!!
> *


THANKS FOR THE LOVE FOR MY DAD! HE WANTED ME TO COME TO THE SHOW SINCE HE KNEW I HAD BEEN WORKING HARD FOR THE SHOW! HE'S HOME NOW AND HE'S RELAXING AND IN GOOD SPIRITS! AND THE TRUCK CAME OUT NICE TOO  GOT TO SET MY THREE 1/16TH RIDE NEXT TO BIGGS RIGG AND THE BIG 32 :cheesy: IF ANYONE THAT WAS NOT AT THE SWAPMEET, THEY WERE CHECKING OUT THE 300 RIGG OR THE BIG 32 ALL DAY!! :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

i like that truck


----------



## lowridermodels

That truck is fucking amazing! You have to see it in person! Beautiful and radical!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Mar 2 2008, 09:18 PM~10073076
> *i like that truck
> *


THANKS BRO!! HERE ARE SOME OF THE PHOTO SHOOT PICS


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 2 2008, 09:21 PM~10073113
> *That truck is fucking amazing! You have to see it in person! Beautiful and radical!
> *


GRACIAS BRO!! GOOD TO MEET YOU TOO


----------



## eastside1989

I love your truck Homie....Real Nice....Keep on Building...I want to see more... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 3 2008, 05:46 AM~10075323
> *I love your truck Homie....Real Nice....Keep on Building...I want to see more... :biggrin:
> *


yup-yup!! i got a ton more ideas for the years to come!! :biggrin:
i got some low rider full custom comming out and more trucks and blazers and some old school vintage low riders too  :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Man homie that truck is awesome for reals you got down and its good to hear that your pops is doing better


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 3 2008, 01:01 PM~10077269
> *Man homie that truck is awesome for reals you got down and its good to hear that your pops is doing better
> *


thanks carnal!! he's relaxing in the canton with my mom and i'll be visiting him before i got to work today, so i'll tell him you all send your blessing to him  

my dad loved the truck and he was just looking at the pics of it on the forum last night with my mom    both of them are proud of the progress i have made in getting back in to the game :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

I was wondering how the paint job was going to turn out.
WOW is all I can say !!!
excellant job . truck looks great. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 3 2008, 11:01 AM~10077269
> *Man homie that truck is awesome for reals you got down and its good to hear that your pops is doing better
> *


x-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 2 2008, 09:42 PM~10073313
> *THANKS BRO!! HERE ARE SOME OF THE PHOTO SHOOT PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this truck is tuff bro i had to stare at it for a minute alot to look at


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: GRACIAS BRO!! IT WAS ALOT TO BUILD FROM SCRATCH  I PLAN ON MAKING THE SUSPENTION AVAILIBLE TO EVERYONE FOR A SWEET PRICE IN 1/16TH OR 1/24TH ASWELL :biggrin: I HAVE MORE PLANS FOR THIS BEAST AND I WANT TO ADD A SPEED BOAT TO IT OR A TRAILER WITH SOME WICKED CREATIONS LAYED ON THE TRAILER


----------



## RaiderPride

truck is nice..... alot of stuf to see if u look at at long enough.... some cool detail :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 4 2008, 01:53 AM~10083531
> *:biggrin: GRACIAS BRO!! IT WAS ALOT TO BUILD FROM SCRATCH   I PLAN ON MAKING THE SUSPENTION AVAILIBLE TO EVERYONE FOR A SWEET PRICE IN 1/16TH OR 1/24TH ASWELL :biggrin:  I HAVE MORE PLANS FOR THIS BEAST AND I WANT TO ADD A SPEED BOAT TO IT OR A TRAILER WITH SOME WICKED CREATIONS LAYED ON THE TRAILER
> *


i first saw this on mad modeler a while ago nice to see it done my name on there was tablescrapinlow :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 4 2008, 03:34 AM~10083825
> *i first saw this on mad modeler a while ago nice to see it done my name on there was tablescrapinlow :biggrin:
> *


YUP-YUP!! I MEMBER YOU! IT'S DONE AND IT'S GETING RETRACTABLE STEPS AND A TOW BAR CAGE AND INTO THE DISPLAY CASE FOR THE NEXT SHOW  WAIT TILL YOU SEE WAHT'S ON MY TABLE NOW


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL HERE ARE THE PICS OF MY 1/16TH ROLL'S CHIP FOOSE CUSTOM :biggrin: IT WILL BE CONVERTED FROM A FOUR DOOR TO A TWO DOOR AND FULL CUSTOM FRAME AND INTERIOR AND PAINT AND MOTOR


----------



## 408models

:0 :0 :wow: can't wait to see it done


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 4 2008, 02:59 PM~10086838
> *:0  :0  :wow: can't wait to see it done
> *


I KNOW HUH!? :biggrin: I ALREADY BEEN SERCHING FOR THE COLOR FOR IT BUT THATS FOR LATER! I WILL BE SCRATCH BUILDING ALL THE PARTS AND FITING AND SHAPPING AND FITTING BEFORE THE FINAL COLOR GO'S DOWN ON IT


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 4 2008, 02:59 PM~10086838
> *:0  :0  :wow: can't wait to see it done
> *


IF ANYONE HAS A CLUE ON WHAT COLORS I SHOULD USE LET ME KNOW AND I'LL GO FROM THIER :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 4 2008, 02:22 PM~10087079
> *I KNOW HUH!? :biggrin:  I ALREADY BEEN SERCHING FOR THE COLOR FOR IT BUT THATS FOR LATER! I WILL BE SCRATCH BUILDING ALL THE PARTS AND FITING AND SHAPPING AND FITTING BEFORE THE FINAL COLOR GO'S DOWN ON IT
> *


I SEE YOU AND ME GOT OUT WORK CUT OUT FOR US THIS YEAR. I ALREADY STARTED ALL MY SCRATCH BUILT PART'S. THE GOOD THING IS I GOT ALOT OF 1/16 ALUMINUM PART'S AND ASSESORIES LEFT OVER FROM SCARFACE 57. :biggrin:
GOOD LUCK ON YOU BUILD BRO EVEN THOE YOU DON'T NEED IT.


----------



## SOLOW Models

Mabey a really deep metalflake maroon or dark red!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 4 2008, 02:13 PM~10086546
> *WELL HERE ARE THE PICS OF MY  1/16TH ROLL'S CHIP FOOSE CUSTOM :biggrin: IT WILL BE CONVERTED FROM A FOUR DOOR TO A TWO DOOR AND FULL CUSTOM FRAME AND INTERIOR AND PAINT AND MOTOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: just dont take any of that robitusen or you might saw somethin off :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

badass work! Can't wait to see that rolls. :0


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 29 2008, 06:38 PM~10056756
> *WELL IT'S 3:49 IN THE AM HERE IN SAN DIEGO AND I'VE BEEN WAITING TO HERE ABOUT MY DAD.  HE WAS ATTMITTED IN TO THE HOSPITAL LAST NIGHT FOR CHEST PAINS SO I STAYED UP AND FINISHED THE BEAST :0
> THIS IS FOR MY DAD :biggrin:  HOPE HE GETS EVERYTHING CHECKED OUT AND HE COMES HOME SOON! I WILL BE STOPPING BY ON MY WAY OUT TO L.A. TO MEET UP WITH BIGGS AND THE POSSIE FOR THE RAOD TRIP TO THE NNL
> MY DAD WOULD WANT ME TO GO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 4 2008, 01:13 PM~10086546
> *WELL HERE ARE THE PICS OF MY  1/16TH ROLL'S CHIP FOOSE CUSTOM :biggrin: IT WILL BE CONVERTED FROM A FOUR DOOR TO A TWO DOOR AND FULL CUSTOM FRAME AND INTERIOR AND PAINT AND MOTOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh my god i want one how much and what doner do i need

oh and robitussin fixes anything including broken bones LOL


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 4 2008, 03:28 PM~10087127
> *I SEE YOU AND ME GOT OUT WORK CUT OUT FOR US THIS YEAR.  I ALREADY STARTED ALL MY SCRATCH BUILT PART'S.  THE GOOD THING IS I GOT ALOT OF 1/16 ALUMINUM PART'S AND ASSESORIES LEFT OVER FROM SCARFACE 57. :biggrin:
> GOOD LUCK ON YOU BUILD BRO EVEN THOE YOU DON'T NEED IT.
> *


GRACIAS BRO! BUT I DO NEED LUCK TO KEEP UP WITH YOU!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  WE GO ALOT OF WORK AND THE YEAR TO GET READY FOR NNL 2009 TO KICK THIER ASS!!MCBA FOOO LLLIIIIFFFFFEEEEEE!!!


----------



## lowvanman

so any more work done on your 1/16th van yet mr.1/16th


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: not yet but i'm getting to it!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

what kind of wheel and tire combo looks good?










or


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 5 2008, 07:26 PM~10098850
> *  what kind of wheel and tire combo looks good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



these. 










But I go by the paint to pick my wheels.


----------



## LowandBeyond

server :angry:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

CANDY BRANDYWINE


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: IT'S GOING TO BE PAINTIED CANDY BRANDYWINE


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 5 2008, 11:06 PM~10101242
> *:biggrin: IT'S GOING TO BE PAINTIED CANDY BRANDYWINE
> *



still like them 1st ones the best IMO. They fit the wheel wells better or something. 
the 2nd ones are BADASS but look alittle too small?


----------



## jevries

That's a fine lookin' model!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOW Models

I agree with Low. the wheels in the first pics you shown are the best!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 6 2008, 05:54 AM~10102368
> *I agree with Low. the wheels in the first pics you shown are the best!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: DONE! I WILL KEEP THESE WHEEL COMBO ON IT!! SO NOW TO THE DRAWING BOARD   BIG DOGG-KOOL CHIP FOOSE-CODDINGTON-MR.1/16TH CREATION WITH A TOUCH OF "BIGGS" TO FINISH IT OFF :biggrin:  INTERIOR WILL BE RIDDLER STYLE WITH (M.T.) INSPERATION  I'LL POST UP THE DRAWINGS IN A FEW DAYS OR WEEK  :biggrin: THIS IS ALL M.C.B.A. IS ALL ABOUT YA'LL


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 6 2008, 11:17 PM~10110423
> *:cheesy: DONE! I WILL KEEP THESE WHEEL COMBO ON IT!! SO NOW TO THE DRAWING BOARD     BIG DOGG-KOOL CHIP FOOSE-CODDINGTON-MR.1/16TH CREATION WITH A TOUCH OF "BIGGS" TO FINISH IT OFF :biggrin:    INTERIOR WILL BE RIDDLER STYLE WITH (M.T.) INSPERATION  I'LL POST UP THE DRAWINGS IN A FEW DAYS OR WEEK   :biggrin:  THIS IS ALL M.C.B.A. IS ALL ABOUT YA'LL
> *


:biggrin: 
IM STILL HERE STARING AT MY NEXT MAJOR BUILD. STUCK ON WITCH WAY TO TAKE IT. YOURS IS GOING TO LOOK GOOD BRO, SOMETHING DIFFERANT. AND THANK'S FOR ADDING ME TO THAT LIST OF GREAT MIND'S. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

this will be a sick build


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 7 2008, 12:33 AM~10110506
> *:biggrin:
> IM STILL HERE STARING AT MY NEXT MAJOR BUILD.  STUCK ON WITCH WAY TO TAKE IT.  YOURS IS GOING TO LOOK GOOD BRO, SOMETHING DIFFERANT.  AND THANK'S FOR ADDING ME TO THAT LIST OF GREAT MIND'S. :biggrin:
> *


BRO YOU ARE THE REASON FOR ME GETTING BACK INTO BUILDING AGAIN!! NO ONE ESLE BUILDS 1/16TH AND IT'S HARD TO FIND SOMEONE HOW IS EQUALLY MATCHED OR BETTER TO BUILD AGAINST! MY GOOD LUCK HAS BEEN THAT YOU ARE THE BEST ON THE WEST AND CAN BUILD IN "ANY"SCALE AND GIVE ALL A HELL OF A RUN FOR THE MONEY BIGGS!!! SO NOW I REALLY HAVE TO STEP IT UP AND LET THE IDEAS FLOW AND NOW THAT I CAN BUILD AND HAVE A WORTHY ADVERSARY TO COMPETE AGAINST :biggrin: SO IF YOU NEED ANYTHING BRO IT'S ALL GOOD AND I'M HERE TO HELP TOO!   THANKS AGAIN FOR KICKING MY ASS BACK INTO BUILDING AND LEAVING THE CHIANDO TO THE LEVAS AND BITCHES  M.C.B.A. FFOOOOO LLLLIIIIFFFFFEEEEEE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO WERE THIER AT THE NNL SHOW NIGHT REMEMBER THE GUY WHO WAS SELLING THAT HUGH ASS FRAME BLACK AND RED!? WELL THE GUY'S NAME IS JEFF MORELLI AND HE HAS ABOUT 5 THOUSAND KITS IN HIS GARAGE AND HE SELLS ON EBAY! SO I ASKED HIM FOR SOME KITS THAT HE MIGHT OF HEARD OF AND YES HE HAD A FEW OF THEM! SO I NOW HAVE HIS EMAIL ADDY AND I'LL ASK HIM IF IT'S OK TO POST IT HERE ON THE FORUM SO THE ONE'S WHO CAN AND ARE WILLING TO BUY KITS CAN EMAIL HIM THEIR LIST AND HE CAN EMAIL YOU BACK WITH THE PRICE  THE HUGH ASS FRAME WAS WITH CLEAR SUSPENTION PARTS AND IT'S FOR THE SEE THROUGH V-8 MOTOR AND I GOT THE FRAME FOR $250.00 TODAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I HAVE BEEN SEARCHING FOR THIS KIT FOR YEARS AND I GOT MINE!! AND 1/16TH AROURA RACING SCENCE KITS, GARAGE, AND EXTRAS FROM HIM TOO!!  I'LL GET WITH OU ALL SOON :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

:thumbsup: Kool deal, yes please let us know. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: you got it bro!! good to see you up in here brother


----------



## chris mineer

that truck is bad..is it 1/16th ?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Mar 7 2008, 01:55 PM~10113784
> *that truck is bad..is it 1/16th ?
> *


yup!! all i build is 1/16th scale!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: need any help with any 1/16th scale? hit me up on a pm :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: well as promised to you all! i talked with jeff and he said to email him your list of kits and he'll check his inventory for what you are looking for  :biggrin: :biggrin: 

jeff morelli
[email protected] 


so if you are looking for some kits that they don't make anymore or are hard to find, just email jeff and he'll see whats in his stash


----------



## lowridermodels

Yo MR. 1:16 PM me!


----------



## Mr Biggs

THE SECOND ONE'S LOOK BETTER. BUT THEY GOT TO BE A BIT BIGGER.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 9 2008, 12:47 AM~10124767
> *THE SECOND ONE'S LOOK BETTER.  BUT THEY GOT TO BE A BIT BIGGER.
> *


thats what i thought! but to find them bigger is almost impossible! but i am still looking for bigger combo in that style!!  so we going to jersy on april 12 to th nnl? get back to me and let me know :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

call me later today about 6pm and we'll go over the details for the nnl east!! time to take the west to the east and show them the best from the west!!M.C.B.A. style


----------



## chris mineer

wear do u get your kits at


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Mar 9 2008, 02:48 PM~10127345
> *wear do u get your kits at
> *


MOST OF THEM ARE FROM THE HOBBIE STORES BUT ALL THE OTHER ONES ARE FROM FRIENDS-EBAY-CAR SHOWS SWAPMEET. MOST OF THE PARTS I MAKE FOR THE KITS AS I GO BUT AM MAKING SOME TO SELL


----------



## chris mineer

i might give one a try.. thanks


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 15 2007, 01:22 AM~9457785
> *u make the 1/16 scale C-10s?
> *


well as promised, i am working on building the master of the C-10 / Blazer / and the extra cab after april NNL in Jersey and they will be availbe to buy soon


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 10 2008, 02:21 AM~10131928
> *well as promised, i am working on building the master of the C-10 / Blazer / and the extra cab after april NNL in Jersey and they will be availbe to buy soon
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WELL I FINALLY GOT THE KIT I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR YEARS!! IT'S THE BIGGEST KIT I OWN TODATE :cheesy: I HAVE THE MOTOR THAT GO'S WITH IT TOO AND WHEN I'M FINISHED WITH THIS BABY, IT WILL BE LAYING FRAME AND DRAGGING TI TOO WITH A CUSTOM BUILDT C-10 BODY TO GO ON IT AND THIS WILL BE MY FINEST WORK YET :biggrin: NOT SURE WHEN I'LL B E WORKING ON IT SINCE I HAVE THE ROLLS ON THE BENCH AND IT'S ON THE DESIGN STAGE NOW SO HERE IT IS!! I PUT THE BAGGED BITCH ON THE FRAME SO YOU CAN SEE THE SIZE OF THIS KITZ


----------



## Mr.1/16th

IT'S A 1/4TH SCALE KIT OVER 3 FEET LONG!!AND IT SOLD ON EBAY A FEW YEARS AGO FOR $836.00 PLUS S/H


----------



## BiggC

What scale is that? Like 1/8th or 1/6th?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I HAD TO DRIVE ALL OVER SAN DIEGO TO FIND IT!! HE SHIPPED IT GREY HOUND NEXT DAY SERVICE! $43.00 TO SHIP THIS BIG KIT TO ME


----------



## BiggC

Thats cool, can't wait to see you build this!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I NEED TO MAKE NEW SPINDALS, UPPER AND LOWER CONTROLL ARMS, FOUR LINK REAR END AND WICKED REAR CREATION FOR THE AIR-RIDE TO WORK OFF OF AND THIS KIT EVEN HAS WORKING BRAKES ALL FOUR CORNERS AND THE STEERING WORKS TOO!! I WANT TO COPY THE FRAME TO THE SMALL DETAILS AND LEAVE THIS ONE FOR MY COLLECTIONS! THE OTHER WILL BE CUT AND MODIFIED LIKE THE REAL TRUCK FRAMES!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 11 2008, 12:47 PM~10143138
> *  I NEED TO MAKE NEW SPINDALS, UPPER AND LOWER CONTROLL ARMS, FOUR LINK REAR END AND WICKED REAR CREATION FOR THE AIR-RIDE TO WORK OFF OF AND THIS KIT EVEN HAS WORKING BRAKES ALL FOUR CORNERS AND THE STEERING WORKS TOO!! I WANT TO COPY THE FRAME TO THE SMALL DETAILS AND LEAVE THIS ONE FOR MY COLLECTIONS! THE OTHER WILL BE CUT AND MODIFIED LIKE THE REAL TRUCK FRAMES!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU STILL DIDN'T ANSWER THE QUESTION BRO. WHAT SCALE IS IT?????. THAT SHIT LOOK BIG AS FUCK IN PERSON.


----------



## eastside1989

Wow that's Big.... :scrutinize: Are there any other Models that Big out there? :uh:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 11 2008, 02:08 PM~10143277
> *YOU STILL DIDN'T ANSWER THE QUESTION BRO.  WHAT SCALE IS IT?????.  THAT SHIT LOOK BIG AS FUCK IN PERSON.
> *


IT'S 1/4TH SCALE


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 11 2008, 02:25 PM~10143381
> *Wow that's Big.... :scrutinize: Are there any other Models that Big out there? :uh:
> *


 NOT REALLY SURE :uh: FROM WHAT I HEARD IS THAT IT IS THE ONLY LARGE SCALE TO DATE! IT HAS A HAND BOOK WITH THE LIC.1963 ON THE INSTRUCTION BOOK


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

you going to drive it around when finished? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 13 2008, 12:53 AM~10157307
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> you going to drive it around when finished?    :biggrin:
> *


MAYBE  I WANT TO MAKE A FRAME BUT A BIT LONGER TO BAGG IT AND LAY FRAME WITH IT :biggrin: ALL MY KITS HAVE WORKING EVERYTHING SO WHY NOT THIS BIG FOOT :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 12 2008, 11:55 PM~10157317
> *MAYBE   I WANT TO MAKE A FRAME BUT A BIT LONGER TO BAGG IT AND LAY FRAME WITH IT :biggrin:  ALL MY KITS HAVE WORKING EVERYTHING SO WHY NOT THIS BIG FOOT :biggrin:
> *




metal frame and little weedeater motor????????? :0 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 13 2008, 12:58 AM~10157329
> *metal frame and little weedeater motor?????????    :0  :0
> *


THAT SOUND KOOL BUT IT NEEDS TO BE IN PLASTIC   :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 13 2008, 12:28 AM~10157429
> *THAT SOUND KOOL BUT IT NEEDS TO BE IN PLASTIC     :biggrin:
> *



re-inforced plastic. :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## 408models

:0 :thumbsup: THATS SOME CRAZY BUILD RIGHT THERE BRO, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 13 2008, 09:06 AM~10158351
> *:0  :thumbsup: THATS SOME CRAZY BUILD RIGHT THERE BRO, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE
> *


YUP-YUP!! RE-ENFORCED PLASTIC IS THE WAY TO GO AND IT WILL BE THE BIGGEST BADDEST KRAZEST KIT FOR M.C.B.A


----------



## Smallz

:wave: Wassup homie. Ur builds are gonna be crazy.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 13 2008, 12:28 PM~10159567
> *:wave:  Wassup homie. Ur builds are gonna be crazy.
> *


THAT'Z ME!! M.C.B.A. FFFFOOOOO LLLLLLIIIIIFFFFEEEEEE


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WELL AS YOU ALL KNOW I NEEDED TO FIX A FEW THINGS ON THE BEAST! LIKE THE ALIGNMENT AND TIRE SIZE AND A FEW MORE LIL THINGS THAT ARE STILL WAITING TO BE FINISHED BEFORE NNL EAST. TALKING WITH MY BIG BRO BIGGS, HE SAID TO PUT BIGGER WHEEL COMBO ON IT! SO I DID :biggrin: BIGGS GOT THE FIRST LOOK AT THE DIFFERNET LOOK ON IT.


----------



## dink

those wheels do look alot better but with the lift you did i would go monster with the tire, but those look real good


----------



## SOLOW Models

Much better yo!


I think they still need to be bigger but what do i know?

Try some R/C tires!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

i have monster truck tires from this pm me if you want um


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 23 2008, 02:26 AM~10233398
> *Much better yo!
> I think they still need to be bigger but what do i know?
> 
> Try some R/C tires!
> *


THATS WERE I GOT THEM FROM HOBBY PEOPLE  THE OTHER ONES LOOK TOO BIG BUT IT'S ALL GOOD  THANKS FOR THE LUV YA'LL :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 23 2008, 02:30 AM~10233404
> *i have monster truck tires from this pm me if you want um
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS BRO BUT NOT TRUE TO THE SCALE OF THE REAL TRUCK  GOOD LOOKING OUT BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

that truck is speechless all out bad ass


----------



## SOLOW Models

Of course its badass! 


Im not trying to be a dick at all! 


I love this truck! 


To much detail!!!

LOL

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :yes:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Mar 23 2008, 03:52 AM~10233560
> *Of course its badass!
> Im not trying to be a dick at all!
> I love this truck!
> To much detail!!!
> 
> LOL
> 
> :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :yes:
> *


THANKS FOR THE LOVE GUY'S :biggrin: ALMOST FINISHED WITH THE EXTRAS FOR NNL EAST


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WELL I HAVE ALMOST FINISHED THE RETRACTABLE STAIRS, BUT THE NEW WHEEL COMBO LOOKS ALOT BETTER NOW! SO ALL I HAVE TO DO IS FINISH THE OTHER SIDE OF THE STAIRS AND OUT THEM BACK ON AND IT'S SHOW TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

thats gonna be badass


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THINKING OF MAKING THE ARMS ORANGE OR MAYBE CHROME AND THE STEPS IN FLAT BLACK. NOT SURE YET


----------



## lonnie

only if it was real awsome bro sell it to me after you win lol j/k :biggrin: :thumbsup: sick ass build


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 27 2008, 10:35 PM~10273339
> *only if it was real awsome bro sell it to me after you win lol j/k :biggrin:  :thumbsup: sick ass build
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! THANKS LONNIE!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 thanks for the luv bro


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: GNITE ALL!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WELL I MADE THEM IN ALUMINUM AND THIS IS WHAT ONE LOOKS LIKE


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WELL I FINISHED THE COWL FOR THE DRAGGSTER I BUILDT FOR DREW MRAZ A WHILE BACK, SO I POSSED THE TRUCK WITH THE DRAGGSTER AND THE REAL DRAGGSTER TOO


----------



## BiggC

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looks great man!!


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 30 2008, 12:51 AM~10287946
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Looks great man!!
> *



X 2 looks damn good


----------



## 2lowsyn

LOOKS TO DAMN GOOD. you mad all the under frame from tubing ?


----------



## mcloven

damn homie looking good


----------



## modelsbyroni

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE. WHATS DA TIME ON DA RAIL?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Mar 30 2008, 01:51 AM~10287946-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Looks great man!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2008, 12:54 PM~10289767
> *X 2 looks damn good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2008, 01:28 PM~10289947
> *LOOKS TO DAMN GOOD.  you mad all the under frame from tubing ?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2008, 07:06 PM~10292264
> *damn homie looking good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-modelsbyroni_@Mar 30 2008, 08:05 PM~10292732
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE. WHATS DA TIME ON DA RAIL?
> *


THNAKS GUY'S!! THE RAIL TOOK ME A YEAR TO BUILD SINCE MY MOMS HAD BRAIN SURGURY AND I PUT IT ON HOLD FOR A WHILE, BUT IT'S A TONY NANCY FRAME AND THE MOTOR IS FROM THE 34 PHANTOM AND EVERYTHING ELSE WAS FABBED BY ME LIKE THE REAL ONE!! 90% WAS SCRATCHED BUILDT


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I HAVE FRIENDS THAT KNOW SOMEONE WHO WANTS A REPLICA OF THEIR CARS SO THEY CALL ME AND I BUILD THEM AND IT'S KOOL BECAUSE I GET TO BUILD!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

LOOK'S MUCH BETTER BRO.  
CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE NEXT ONE.


----------



## [email protected]

some damn nice work in this thread homie. and that rail is killer.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE VATO-DAMN LOCO YOU GOT THIS MODEL SHIT DOWN... MANY PROPS, YOUR SHIT IS LOOKIN TIGHT.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: thanks everyone!! i have to say it's a F%$k honor to be here with all of you!! it's been a hard road for me to get back into building but with the help of my brothers and other builders, i'm here to stay! for me it's much better to know that my club president builds 1/16th too and keeps me on my game!! Biggs is one of the best here and i look forward to building along side my brother  you all aint seen notheing yet!! we got some wicked ideas for the next builds!! huh Biggs :biggrin: :biggrin: Proud Member of M.C.B.A.


----------



## LowandBeyond

very nice work. Always love looking at your builds.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 31 2008, 12:27 AM~10294784
> *very nice work.  Always love looking at your builds.
> *


GRACIAS BROTHER!! KEEP UP YOUR BUILDING TOO!! THATS HOW I BECAME GOOD AND I'M ALWAYS LEARNING FROM THE BEST HERE AT "LAYITLOW"


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WELL EVERYONE, THE BEAST IS FINISHED AND ALL MY 1/16TH CREATIONS ARE READY FOR THE NNL EAST


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THESE ARE THE DISPLAY PICS ALONG WITH THE M.C.B.A. PLAQUE I WILL BE SETTTING ALONG SIDE THE BEAST :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

SOME NEEDS TO SHOW ME HOW TO POST A VIDEO OF THE BEAST


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 7 2008, 12:40 PM~10356059
> *:biggrin: WELL EVERYONE, THE BEAST IS FINISHED AND ALL MY 1/16TH CREATIONS ARE READY FOR THE NNL EAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD BRO... :0


----------



## MKD904

awesome build homie....


----------



## drnitrus

looking forward to seeing this one in person!


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 8 2008, 05:41 AM~10362280
> *looking forward to seeing this one in person!
> *


Wow! Bro! That truck came out awesome! Love the paint and the color you chose! The detail and the working step is a cool added touch! Keep it up bro!


----------



## eastside1989

Your Truck is Over the Top....Nice... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 8 2008, 05:41 AM~10362280
> *looking forward to seeing this one in person!
> *


YUP-YUP!! YOU HAVE TO SEE THIS IN PERSON BRO! 6YEARS OF DETAIL ON/IN/ADDED/TO THE BEAST :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 8 2008, 07:12 AM~10362460
> *Your Truck is Over the Top....Nice... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU BROTHER :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Apr 8 2008, 06:51 AM~10362403
> *Wow! Bro! That truck came out awesome! Love the paint and the color you chose! The detail and the working step is a cool added touch! Keep it up bro!
> *


 :0 :0 WOW! THIS IS AN HONOR TO HAVE YOU COMPLEMENT ME ON MY WORK BROTHER! I AM A BIG FAN OF" YOUR WORK" FOR MANY YEARS CARNAL!!
:biggrin: THANK YOU FOR THE POST "D.A.G."  THIS MEANS ALOT TO ME :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 7 2008, 12:56 PM~10356194
> *THESE ARE THE DISPLAY PICS ALONG WITH THE M.C.B.A. PLAQUE I WILL BE SETTTING ALONG SIDE THE BEAST :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want to see these being built and casted please


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  ME TOO


----------



## undead white boy

r u planning on doing it


----------



## Mr.1/16th

MMMMMMAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYBBBBBBEEEEEEEEE


----------



## undead white boy

please im begging i want first dibbs on the second or third one casted (the other two could be urs and biggs)


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 8 2008, 11:09 AM~10363830
> *please im begging i want first dibbs on the second or third one casted (the other two could be urs and biggs)
> *


WE'LL CHAT WITH YOU LATER ON THE CASTING POSSIBLITYS OF THE 1/16TH TRUCKS AND BLAZERS TO COME IN THE FUTURE


----------



## undead white boy

gravy


----------



## 408models

thats is one bad ass BEAST in person. sik work bro.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 9 2008, 09:47 AM~10371621
> *thats is one bad ass BEAST in person. sik work bro.
> *


GRACIAS BROTHER  I GOT MY NEW HARD CASE FOR THE TRIP TODAY!! SO AFTER CHURCH TONIGHT, I WILL BE WRAPPING ALL THREE KITS UP FOR THE TRIP


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

that top ford is hella badd.....i would just lower it a tad bit. on those trucks are the only place i like fat tires


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I KNOW HUH!! I GOT TO WORK ON IT FOR A BIT AT "CRAZY CUSTOMS" OF SAN MARCOS CA.  THIS THING IS SICK INPERSON!! THE RIDE IS EVEN MORE FUN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

BUMP, nice work homie!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THIS IS THE HARD CASE I GOT FOR THE TRIP :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 9 2008, 06:53 PM~10376252
> *BUMP, nice work homie!
> *


GRACIAS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 10 2008, 08:59 AM~10376304
> *GRACIAS BRO :biggrin:
> *


whats next in line?


----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0  . Tha East Coast aint ready!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 9 2008, 07:01 PM~10376324
> *whats next in line?
> *


HEHEHEHEHE :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: I'M WORKING ON A 100% FULL CUSTOM SCATCH BUILD ONEOFF CHIP FOOSE/BOYED CODDINGTON RIDDLER SHOW STOPPER STREET ROD


----------



## MayhemKustomz

:thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz

Unfortinately I wont be able to make it with u guys this weekend.  Good luck and I hope one of u guys brings home the prize.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 9 2008, 07:10 PM~10376425
> *Unfortinately I wont be able to make it with u guys this weekend.   Good luck and I hope one of u guys brings home the prize.
> *


GRACIAS BROTHER! WISH YOU COULD HAVE MADE IT WITH US BUT THIERS ALWAYS NEXT YEARS BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THE CUSTOM STREET ROD IS A ROLLS ROYCE PHANTON III AS THE DONER FOR THE SHOW ROD 
IT WILL HAVE A ONE OF A KIND AIR-RIDE SUSPENTION AND CUSTOM AIRTANKS AND THE MOTOR WILL HAVE ALL THE HIGH PREFORMANCE ADDED TO IT AND CUSTOM INTERIOR AND PAINT TO SET IT OFF ALL WORKING SUSPENTION AND WHAT EVER I CAN THINK OF :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

I GOT MY SHIT READY FOR THE TRIP TOO. JUST GETTING THE MEASUREMENT'S ON MY SHIT SO I CAN GO AND GET MINE.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 9 2008, 06:30 PM~10376611
> *I GOT MY SHIT READY FOR THE TRIP TOO.  JUST GETTING THE MEASUREMENT'S ON MY SHIT SO I CAN GO AND GET MINE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see a bicycle model in the back.... :0 pics????


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 9 2008, 06:31 PM~10376628
> *i see a bicycle model in the back.... :0  pics????
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

thats sick......


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 9 2008, 06:38 PM~10376699
> *thats sick......
> *


THANKS BRO...  
THAT WAS BUILT FOR THAT BIKE BUILD OFF WE WHERE GOING TO HAVE. I WAS GOING TO HAND THEM THEIR ASSES ON THAT ONE TOO. IT STILL NEED'S ALOT OF WORK BUT NEVER FINISHED IT.


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 9 2008, 06:36 PM~10376679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


WOW ! thats cool


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: HEY BRO, I STILL HAVE ROOM FOR THE RIGG AND THE 57 TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 9 2008, 06:49 PM~10376850
> *:biggrin: HEY BRO, I STILL HAVE ROOM FOR THE RIGG AND THE 57 TOO :biggrin:
> *


COOL WE WILL SEE WHAT'S UP WHEN YOU COME DOWN TOMORROW. THEN I CAN SEE WHAT SIZE I HAVE TO GET. IMAGINE IF WE LOST THAT BOX WITH ALL THEM CAR'S IN IT... :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:twak: :twak: :guns: :guns: :burn: :burn: :buttkick: :buttkick: :banghead: IT WILL NEVER LEAVE MY SIDE!! :nono: :nono:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 9 2008, 07:00 PM~10376961
> *:twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :guns:  :burn:  :burn:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :banghead: IT WILL NEVER LEAVE MY SIDE!! :nono:  :nono:
> *


MINE EITHER...BUT JUST IMAGINE. :tears: ALL THEM HR'S , TIME AND MONEY THAT WILL BE IN THAT ONE BOX. :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Apr 9 2008, 07:04 PM~10376357
> *:0  :0  :0   . Tha East Coast aint ready!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 YUP-YUP!! THE EAST COAST IS GOING TO BE SCARED OF THE TWO MEXICANS AT THE SHOW!!    hno: hno: hno: :wow: :wow: HELLO 911, THEY SAID GELLO INSTEAD OF YELLOW! GET'M ONE OF THEM HAS A TATTOO WITH AN OLD ENGLISH FONT ON HIS NECK! CHADDO OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT!! I CAN'T READ IT FROM HERE :ugh:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 9 2008, 08:04 PM~10377003
> *MINE EITHER...BUT JUST IMAGINE. :tears: ALL THEM HR'S , TIME AND MONEY THAT WILL BE IN THAT ONE BOX. :0
> *


FFFFUUUUUCCCCCKKKKKK TTTTTHHHHHAAATTTTT!!!!!!


----------



## drnitrus

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

Have a safe trip homies!! Ill catch up with you guys sometime in the late morning on Saturday after I get my shop on lol.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: :biggrin: GETTING READY TO LEAVE FOR L.A. AND THEN TO NEW JERSEY FRIDAY MORNING YA'LL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WELL AS USUAL, I HAVE TAKEN ON ANOTHER PROJECT ALONG SIDE MY ROLLS CUSTOM :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

AND POSSIBLITY'S FOR THE WILLY'S IN 1/16TH SCALE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

JUST A FEW MORE


----------



## ElRafa

Lookin good bro que color you going on this


----------



## drnitrus

:biggrin: Nice


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 18 2008, 07:04 PM~10449542
> *Lookin good bro que color you going on this
> *


NOT SURE YET. IT NEEDS TO STAND ALONE NEXT TO ALL MY OTHER BUILDS


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 18 2008, 09:37 PM~10450152
> *:biggrin: Nice
> *


X2 thsi is gonna be nice. :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

GRACIAS BRO!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 I JUST GOT BACK FROM SAN MARCOS AND DID I GET A RUDE AWAKENING !
TOM AND SEAN OF CRAZY CUSTOMS WERE THE TWO GUYS RESPONSIBLE FOR THE CREATION OF THE SOO BADD YELLOW F-350 BAGGED BEAST THAT I GOT TO HELP BUILD, AS I MEET WITH THEM THEY BOTH SIGNED THE TRUCK FOR ME AND TOLD ME TO NOT EVEN SAY ANYTHING TO CRAIG ELDER THAT I SEEN THEM BECAUSE THEY BOTH WILL NEVER EVER WORK FOR HIM AGAIN! THEY BOTH WOULD BEG ON THE STREETS BEFORE BUILDING ANYTHING ESLE FOR HIM!! :0 
THEY BOTH WERE HONORED THAT I SHOWED IT TO THEM AND HAD THEM SIGN IT AND ASKED ME TO KEEP THEM POSTED ON ANYTHING ELSE I BUILD THAT WAS INSPIRED BY THEM. THEY WOULD LIKE TO SEE THE WICKED CREATIONS!! MY TRUCK AND I WILL BE ON THE BOWDEN'S WEBSITE SOON


----------



## undead white boy

> ahh hell another project that will own another big show LOL
> im going to follow this one (love them willies)


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: THIS IS SEAN DELL, HE IS THE MASTER FABRICATOR









THIS IS TOM AND HE IS THE PAINT AND BODY AND EVERYTHING ELSE YOU NEED TO CUSTOMIZE YOUR MINITRUCK OR ANYTHING ON FOUR WHEELS LIKE SEAN


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THEY BOTH SIGNED THE BED COVER AND NOW IT'S A COLLECTORS PEACE   AND THE ONLY ONE OF IT KIND!! NEXT IT'S SEMA WITH THEM AT THEIR BOOTH


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I WILL BE WORKING ON MY ROLLS AND THE WILLY'S AND A FEW OTHER ASWELL AS I GOT A BIG ASS BITE ON THE ASS AND IT'S BUILDING AND FABRICATING TIME :cheesy: :biggrin:  M.C.B.A. BABY!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> ahh hell another project that will own another big show LOL
> im going to follow this one (love them willies)
> 
> 
> 
> I WILL KEEP YOU POSTED ON THE WILLY'S BRO  GOING WITH FIRE ENGINE RED AND TAN INTERIOR AND GUN METAL FRAME WITH CHROME TOO
Click to expand...


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 23 2008, 06:14 PM~10488019
> *I WILL KEEP YOU POSTED ON THE WILLY'S BRO   GOING WITH FIRE ENGINE RED AND TAN INTERIOR AND GUN METAL FRAME WITH CHROME TOO
> *


stop you sending shivers down my spine
im going to see that car and try to run out of the show with it J/K bro
post it up on m.c.m they will pray to you LOL


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 23 2008, 07:06 PM~10487955
> * THEY BOTH SIGNED THE BED COVER AND NOW IT'S A COLLECTORS PEACE     AND THE ONLY ONE OF IT KIND!! NEXT IT'S SEMA WITH THEM AT THEIR BOOTH
> *


 Con Grats on the Sig's. I'll be at SEMA all Week. Got some passes from a buddy.
Seeyou there.


Don V


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Apr 23 2008, 11:15 PM~10490363
> *Con Grats on the Sig's. I'll be at SEMA all Week. Got some passes from a buddy.
> Seeyou there.
> Don V
> *


THEY SAID THEY WOULD TAKE MY TRUCK ONLY  BUT I'LL TRY TO GET MY ASS IN THE SHOW SOMEHOW


----------



## undead white boy

hide in the back of their transport truck
get a homie to crate you up
it might be hot but it will get you in bro
i should know it happened to me


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hahahaahhahaahahahaa!!!! fucker!!


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 23 2008, 10:43 PM~10490627
> *THEY SAID THEY WOULD TAKE MY TRUCK ONLY   BUT I'LL TRY TO GET MY ASS IN THE SHOW SOMEHOW
> *


Just make up a company name and register your self as a business owner and you can get in. You have to pay, but I did it for like 6 years.....


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 25 2008, 08:31 AM~10500650
> *Just make up a company name and register your self as a business owner and you can get in.  You have to pay, but I did it for like 6 years.....
> *


i own my own company so do you think i can get in? www.creativebottledesigns.com


----------



## Mr.1/16th

i see it will be nov.8-11 2008 and we will be thier :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

what kit u get the tuned port from?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 25 2008, 11:33 PM~10507098
> *what kit u get the tuned port from?
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 18 2008, 02:20 PM~10449257
> *:biggrin: WELL AS USUAL, I HAVE TAKEN ON ANOTHER PROJECT ALONG SIDE MY ROLLS CUSTOM :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this tuned port motor :uh:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 THAT! I GOT IT FROM THE 1/16TH FIREBIRD  AND THE 1/16TH VETTES :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 25 2008, 07:43 PM~10507169
> *:0 THAT! I GOT IT FROM THE 1/16TH FIREBIRD   AND THE 1/16TH VETTES :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ItalianStallion131

where did you find a 1/16th Willys!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Apr 26 2008, 03:41 PM~10509769
> *where did you find a 1/16th Willys!!!!
> *


 I GOT IT FROM RON ANDREWS OF RMR RESINES AT THE SHOW IN JERSEY


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL HOMIES, NOW THAT MY BOTTLE STUFF IS ALMOST OVER FOR THE COMPLETION OF THIER BOTTLE, I WILL BE FOCUSING ON THE TRAILER FOR THE TRUCK AND MY ROLLS AND WILLYS. MUCH RESPECT TO ALL OF YOU WHO POSTED ON MY THREAD AND KEEPING MY BUILDING PASION STRONGE! CAN'T WAIT TO FINISH THE TRIALER AND A FEW MORE GOODIES TOO!!I WILL BE FINISHING MY CUSTOM LOW ROD ROLLS AS PROMISED  THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR COMMENTS AND THOUGHTS! MR.1/16TH


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WELL I'M BACK IN THE HACK SHACK OF 1/16TH WICKED CREATIONS AND I WILL BE POSTING UP SOME PICS OF WHATZ TO COME FROM MY WICKED CREATION WORK BENCH


----------



## 408models

CAN'T WAIT


----------



## Mr.1/16th

IT'S GOING TO BE SAAAWWWEEEEEEETTTTT!! :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 14 2008, 07:05 PM~10655948
> *IT'S GOING TO BE SAAAWWWEEEEEEETTTTT!! :biggrin:
> *


well hurry up!

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 14 2008, 05:13 PM~10655995
> *well hurry up!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



GETTING CLOSER TO POSTING :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WELL THE TIME HAS COME TO POST THE FRAME I WILL BE FABBING TO THE ROLLS UNDER-CARRAIGE IN 1/16TH THIS WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

sahweeet!!


----------



## youcantfademe

daaaaaaaaamn....


----------



## browntrash13

nice!!


----------



## Diamond502

Can't wait to see it, homie!


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mista_gonzo

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 20 2008, 12:30 PM~10696574
> *:biggrin: WELL THE TIME HAS COME TO POST THE FRAME I WILL BE FABBING TO THE ROLLS UNDER-CARRAIGE IN 1/16TH THIS WEEK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn..... the new escalade clip :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: the new escalade clip is for the new truck arron iha is building out of covina califas! i flipped out over the frame and used it a guide line for the frame for my rolls undercarraige  "BIGGS HOOKED" me up with the rims like the one's on the frame and they fit the rolls perfect!! :cheesy: "THANKS BIGGS" :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

i saw that in a mag its one of the sickest frames to date cant wait to see your version of it


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 21 2008, 11:52 PM~10710125
> *i saw that in a mag its one of the sickest frames to date cant wait to see your version of it
> *


THANKS BRO!! I WILL BE POSTIONG PICKS AS I GO!! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

i cant wait...ive never really seen many 1/16 kits how many diff ones do u have?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

OK THAT WAS IT FOR NOW  SO IF YOU SEEN IT KOOL!! I TOOK IT OFF FOR NOW TILL IT GTS THE BIGGS OPINION FIRST


----------



## BiggC

:0 Full size Blazer??


----------



## Mr.1/16th

MAYBEEEEEEE??????!!!!!????!?!?!?!?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WELL I HAVE BEEN FABBING ON THE DOWN LOWN  THIS IS MY COLLECTION OF CUSTOM 1/16TH CREATIONS. ENJOY


----------



## undead white boy

on the DL huh makes me want to know what else your building on :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## BiggC

NICE!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 22 2008, 10:49 PM~10717580
> *on the DL huh makes me want to know what else your building on :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


ALL IN DUE TIME AND WILL BE CASTED OUT AND BIGGS WILL LET YOU ALL KNOW WHEN!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL HERE ARE SOME PICS OF WHAT I DID TO GET BACK INTO THE BUILDING MODE FOR THE ROLLS CUSTOM


----------



## Mr.1/16th

AND MORE


----------



## Mr.1/16th




----------



## SlammdSonoma

i WAS gonna say, nice bondo bomb but that came out lookin pretty damn sweet!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Hey thats a bad ass build and the real truck is a wet dream ! 

I love it that they mad it a molded on roof ! 

Heres a Blazer i built many years ago and now calls Cali Home !


















And this was the best idea i had on this build was to take my exhaust throw the rear bumper ! 












Can't wait to see this done in 1/16th and your style you bring to it !


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: THANKS GUY'S!! THIS BLAZER WILL BE CASTED OUT AND FOR SALE SOON SO BIGGS WILL ANNOUNCE THE DATE FOR THEM TO BE SOLD!  I LOVE THE 1/124TH KIT BRO!! VERY KLEAN BUILD ON THAT K-5 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
AFTER THEY ARE CASTED I WILL BE DOING A TWO BUILD FOR THE 2009 NNL WEST AND EAST  THE ROLLS WILL HIT THE TABLE IN A FEW DAYS


----------



## Mr.1/16th

AND ONE MORE OF THE M.C.B.A. WICKED CREATIONS :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

more pics of that camaro? i seem to remeber seeing it somewhere before.....


----------



## Mr.1/16th

a couple of my other creations awaiting o be created


----------



## LowandBeyond

nice work brother. :0 :0


----------



## kykustoms

damn nice collection the blazer is badass


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i still love that big ass truck..amazing work on that thing!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 23 2008, 09:23 PM~10724484
> *i still love that big ass truck..amazing work on that thing!!
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## dink

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 22 2008, 10:34 PM~10718023
> *AND ONE MORE OF THE M.C.B.A. WICKED CREATIONS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 wasnt that camero in the lowrider bike magazine and do you have any more pics


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

where did u get the stuff to make the blazer?
itd be fun as hell to make a big ass rc burban


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 24 2008, 08:48 PM~10730279
> *where did u get the stuff to make the blazer?
> itd be fun as hell to make a big ass rc burban
> *


I HAVE BEEN THINKING ABOUT DOING A BURBIN TOO BUT NEED TO KNOW WHO WILL BE BUYING THEM AND HOW MANY WE NEED TO CAST  I HAVE EVERYTHING TO BUILD IT BUT IT WILL TAKE TIME


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

I want to try and make it , as you made the blazer from scratch. i would like to participate in such an activity.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: thanks for the support and ooohhhh yyyeeaaahhhh!!! try building the burban from scratch!! it's not as had as it seems  you can do it forrest!! hahahaha i dididitit!! :biggrin: just get a good pic of the project from the sides front and back and top and scale it down and try it  are you going to build it in 1/24th scale or what other scale would you try?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

this is what i am talking about bro


----------



## 2lowsyn

that shit is coming out bad ass


----------



## Mr.1/16th

here are the pics of the camero for you


----------



## Mr.1/16th

sorry for the "BIG ASS PICS"guys


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

the camero is bad ass bro!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

id like to make it 1/16th cuz i wanna have a hella lot of workin stuff on it........since there bigger space theres more stuff that can go in it...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

like this.....i wanna have th lights of an 86 on it, then make that a phantom grille...paint it black...itd be badass!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

id wanna try it in 1/24 for myself...or 1/18th.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 25 2008, 08:30 AM~10733400
> *like this.....i wanna have th lights of an 86 on it, then make that a phantom grille...paint it black...itd be badass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how about a 91 front 










:0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

with a phantom grille?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

HERE'S THE BLAZER LIFTED BUT I STILL NEED TO MAKE A FRAME SHORTER TO FIT THE BODY


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 25 2008, 12:29 PM~10733394
> *id like to make it 1/16th cuz i wanna have a hella lot of workin stuff on it........since there bigger space theres more stuff that can go in it...
> *


THATS THE REASON WHY I BUILD IN 1/16TH SCALE BRO!! :thumbsup: 
THE MORE OF A MODEL SURFACE YOU HAVE TO WORK WITH, THE MORE YOU CAN EXPAND YOUR SKILLZ ON IT!! DON'T BE AFRAID TO TRY BRO!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

so are u gonna hook me up with the sstuff u used to make ur blazer or what? i already have bondo....


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 25 2008, 08:11 PM~10735177
> *so are u gonna hook me up with  the sstuff u used to make ur blazer or what? i already have bondo....
> *


LOOK INTO EBAY FOR THE 1/16TH SCALE MONSTER TRUCK KITS AND THEN WE'LL TALK :biggrin: "OR" WAIT TILL I GET STARTED ON THE BURBAN SOON AND WE'LL HAVE IT CASTED OUT SOON  YOU CHOOSE BRO


----------



## Mr.1/16th

YOUR GOING TO NEED THREE TRUCK BODY'S BRO AND A FLEETLINE BED TO BUILD IT


----------



## ElRafa

Suave bro


----------



## Mr.1/16th

" GRACIAS CARNAL  "


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WELL I HAVE STARTED PUTING THE BAGGED CUSTOM TRUCK BACK TOGETHER  THIS ONE WILL BE FUN TO REBUILD SINCE 90% OF IT HAS ALREADY BEEN DONE!!


----------



## 408models

LOOKIN GOOD BRO


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 24 2008, 12:57 PM~10941195
> *LOOKIN GOOD BRO
> *


x2 Santiago. Good hard work.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 24 2008, 12:25 PM~10940903
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one remindes me of the pikes peak racer that monsters garage built


----------



## lowvanman

still no update on your grovey van dude 
but sweet blazer and truck 
glad to see your doing some truck kits 
still on hold with mine


----------



## Mr.1/16th

quote=lowvanman,Jun 24 2008, 07:17 PM~10943322]still no update on your grovey van dude 
but sweet blazer and truck 
glad to see your doing some truck kits 
still on hold with mine
[/quote]

HEY BRO THANKS!! I GOT YOUR PACKAGE HERE READY TO BE SHIPPED TODAY!!  SO BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR IT BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

any progress on truck and blazer?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: not yet! just waiting for my new truck to make the saburban  been working a ton of over time and been sleeping hardly nothing but i'll be back in the table building again in the next few days! got a few tricks up my sleeves


----------



## RaiderPride

sweet. look forward to seeing the work hno:


----------



## customforlife

were do you get all these 1/16 scale models


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@Jul 6 2008, 07:28 PM~11024140
> *were do you get all these 1/16 scale models
> *


I FIND THEM ON EBAY AND THEN THEY HIT MY WICKED CREATION WORK BENCH THAT PUTS OUT THESE BAD ASS M.C.B.A. CREATIONS  

THIS IS WHAT I GOT DELIVERED TO MY OTHER HOUSE ON FRIDAY! SO NOW IT'S OFF TO THE M.C.B.A. WORK BENCH TO CREATE THE NEW 1/16TH SCALE SABURBAN :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
GIVE ME ABOUT TWO WEEKS AND IT'S OFF TO THE CASTER WITH THE BLAZER TOO


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THE STUFF ON TOP OF THE BOX I ALREADY HAD WAITING FOR THE NEW KIT!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WHATZ SUP BETO!! HOW ARE YOU DOING CARNAL?


----------



## mcloven

whats going on mr1/16


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 6 2008, 09:01 PM~11024954
> *whats going on mr1/16
> *


NOT MUCH! JUST CONVERTING THIS TRUCK INTO A SABURBAN


----------



## ElRafa

Sweet bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WELL GUY'S, I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON THIS FOR ABOUT 6HOURS AND THIS IS WHAT I HAVE DONE TO IT SO FAR  












































[/IMG]


----------



## Mr.1/16th

STILL MIGHT BE A BIT LONG BIT I'LL CHECK IT AGAIN IN THE MORNING  
WHATCHA THINK SO-FAR?


----------



## CustomFreak

man ! thats some serious work, i like the way this turning out !


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS BRO!! THIERS A BUNCH OF WORK STILL NEEDED TO DO ON IT SO BACK TO WORK


----------



## undead white boy

danm that is sweet bro
how much is it going to be


----------



## Mr.1/16th

NEED TO FIGURE THAT OUT WHEN IT'S FINISHED BRO


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: JUST SHORTED THE END OF THE BURBAN TO THE CORRECT LENGHT


----------



## undercoverimpala

That looks bad a$$!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: THNAKS BRO!! I'LL BE BACK TONIGHT TO POST MORE OF THE BUILD!!


----------



## undead white boy

god damn bro everytime i look at it it looks cleaner then befor
damn bro your good


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 7 2008, 12:31 PM~11028718
> *god damn bro everytime i look at it it looks cleaner then befor
> damn bro your good
> *


THANKS BRO!! SEE YOU ALL LATER TONIGHT


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: HERE IS SOME PICS OF WHAT I HAVE DONE SO-FAR


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 9 2008, 06:37 PM~11048937
> *:biggrin: HERE IS SOME PICS OF WHAT I HAVE DONE SO-FAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need one. :biggrin: nice work bro.


----------



## modelsbyroni

:thumbsup: THATS SOME NICE ASS WORK, HOMIE. LOOKS GREAT!! :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE 2 DOOR BLAZER BUILT!


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 9 2008, 06:31 PM~11049781
> *:thumbsup: THATS SOME NICE ASS WORK, HOMIE. LOOKS GREAT!! :cheesy:
> *


x2 Killer work bro :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: THANKS EVERYONE! MEANS ALOT TO GET GOOD FEEDBACK ON THE PROJECTS


----------



## BiggC

Kool stuff brother!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: GRACIAS!!


----------



## texasfunk

damn! i have always been a lover of the late 70-80's chevy trucks!! i am loving these!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn.... you should have casted the blazer and used one to make the burb homie..... lookin good tho


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 9 2008, 11:52 PM~11052665
> *damn.... you should have casted the blazer and used one to make the burb homie..... lookin good tho
> *


it would be the samething bro! still have to cut two other trucks to mate to the third so it was easier to build off a new kit  next will be the extra cab and then a regular correct crew cab


----------



## customforlife

who do i need to talk to to get one of those c-10 trucks


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good that red truck is nice


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@Jul 10 2008, 09:58 PM~11060410
> *who do i need to talk to to get one of those c-10 trucks
> *



x2 im diggin the blazer too


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@Jul 10 2008, 08:58 PM~11060410
> *who do i need to talk to to get one of those c-10 trucks
> *


THESE WILL BE AVALIBLE THROUGH "MR.BIGG'S" M.C.B.A. SHOP


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL I'M BACK IN THE SHOP AGAIN AND IT'S COMMING ALONG GOOD SO FAR


----------



## [email protected]

:0 i cant wait till these are done..... lookin good bro.


----------



## boskeeter

the suburban is shaping up pretty good


----------



## kykustoms

suburban is lookin good u should call it frankenstein lol


----------



## CustomFreak

sick as hell ! awesome work  


cant wait to see this done

frank


----------



## MKD904

Lookin good homie....I'm looking for a pix of another build you should do that Craig and Krazy Kustoms did back in the day. I'll post a pic once I find it.


----------



## MARINATE

DAM YOU PUTTING ALOT OF WORK IN THIS ONE!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 18 2008, 08:17 AM~11119208
> *Lookin good homie....I'm looking for a pix of another build you should do that Craig and Krazy Kustoms did back in the day.  I'll post a pic once I find it.
> *


I FOUND THE ONE'S I HAD IN A FOLDER OF HIS WORK  HOPE YOU LIKE!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

that guys got some crazy $$$ commin outta his ass...and its colored in either bright orange or bright yellow....


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: YUP!! HE'S AN A$$HOLE TOO FROM THE SOURCE WHO BUILDT HIS TOYS TOO!! THEY SAID THEY WOULDN'T BUILD ANYTHING FOR HIM ANYMORE!! BUT I LIKE HIS IDEAS :biggrin: THE LIFTED SABURBAN IS NEXT AND THEN THE BLAZER WILL BE AFTER THAT AND THE TRAILER TO TOW THEM SO I WILL HAVE THE COLLECTION  IT WILL ALSO BE TOWING A FULL CUSTOM SPEED BOAT AND CLOSED TRIALER


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: well thier both comming along great and i have a few pics of the bow-tie crew


----------



## BiggDeee

Looking GOOD MAGAIVER! :biggrin: Where's the WILLIES AT???


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 20 2008, 02:06 AM~11130832
> *Looking GOOD MAGAIVER!  :biggrin: Where's the WILLIES AT???
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: IN THE WORKS WITH THE ROLLS


----------



## BiggDeee

Nice work! That's a bad ass line up u got their! Good thing their 1/16 scale with gas prices though! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 20 2008, 02:19 AM~11130854
> *   Nice work! That's a bad ass line up u got their! Good thing their 1/16 scale with gas prices though!  :biggrin:
> *


 I KNOW HUH!? THANKS FOR THE LUV BRO!!! STILL HAVE MUCH MORE TO POST ON THE REST OF THE WICKED M.C.B.A. CREATIONS TO COME FROM MY WICKED CREATIONS OF SO CAL INC.


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good but what is that little hilux doin in there lol.are u gonna do the astro thats on the trailer in that one pic? i remember it in mini truckin its prolly the nicest astro ive ever seen


----------



## MKD904

Lookin good homie....


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 20 2008, 11:16 AM~11131414
> *Lookin good homie....
> *


X2


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 04:53 AM~11131045
> *lookin good but what is that little hilux doin in there lol.are u gonna do the astro thats on the trailer in that one pic? i remember it in mini truckin its prolly the nicest astro ive ever seen
> *


I'D LIKE TOO BUT WOULD HAVE TO SCRATCH BUILD IT TOO  MAYBE DOWN ROAD


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 18 2008, 07:21 PM~11123064
> *I FOUND THE ONE'S I HAD IN A FOLDER OF HIS WORK   HOPE YOU LIKE!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what a fleet........ dude probly has to start washing and waxing at the end of summer, just to roll for the next summer! 

and hella nice work MR.1/16


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WELL I CUT IT AGAIN TO GET IT STRIAGHT AND TO THE RIGHT LEGNTH 

BEFORE









AFTER








JUST PAST THE BACK DOORS IS WERE I FAILED TO MEASSURE THE DISTANCE BETWEEN THE BACK OF THE DOOR TO THE BEGINNING OF THE WHEELWELL. SO NOW IT'S PERFECT IN DISTANCE AND MEASSURE 13 1/2 INCHES TOTAL WERE IT'S SCALED DOWN FROM THE REAL SABURBAN  NOW I HAVE TO "REDO" THE REAR ROOF AND WINDOWS AND WHAT TO DO FOR THE BACK, "GATE OR DUBBLE DOORS????"  AND THEN I HAVE TO STREACH A NEW FRAME TO GET THE UNDERCAIRRAGE BUILDT


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 22 2008, 02:09 PM~11150079
> *:biggrin: WELL I CUT IT AGAIN TO GET IT STRIAGHT AND TO THE RIGHT LEGNTH
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST PAST THE BACK DOORS IS WERE I FAILED TO MEASSURE THE DISTANCE BETWEEN THE BACK OF THE DOOR TO THE BEGINNING OF THE WHEELWELL. SO NOW IT'S PERFECT IN DISTANCE AND MEASSURE 13 1/2 INCHES TOTAL WERE IT'S SCALED DOWN  FROM THE REAL SABURBAN   NOW I HAVE TO "REDO" THE REAR ROOF AND WINDOWS AND WHAT TO DO FOR THE BACK, "GATE OR DUBBLE DOORS????"  AND THEN I HAVE TO STREACH A NEW FRAME TO GET THE UNDERCAIRRAGE BUILDT
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 20 2008, 02:06 AM~11130832
> *Looking GOOD MAGAIVER!  :biggrin: Where's the WILLIES AT???
> *


WELL I KNOW ALOT OF YOU ASKED FOR THE WILLYS DESIGN AND I FINALLY GOT WHAT I AM AFTER IN THE SKETCH DESIGN


----------



## kykustoms

willys is gonna b badass u dont c too many drop tops


----------



## Mr.1/16th

NOT REALLY BUT THIER WILL BE SOON!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: MY WORK DESK AND DISPLAY CASE'S THAT ARE IN MY ROOM


----------



## 2lowsyn

got any pics of that cobra in the case . i did one not long ago , about 3 weeks. i know what you did to yours.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: I HAVE A FEW PICS OF IT


----------



## 2lowsyn

nice ,i did a straite out the box buld.
whats the chasie in the back for.


----------



## mcloven

x2


----------



## low4oshow

looks like a 55 chasi


----------



## 2lowsyn

idk that chasie in the back of the cobra looks a bit small to be for a 55....... i know it cant be for a real car . maby a go cart with real working a arms and shit ?


----------



## mcloven

maby to the 1/6 tall t kit


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: IT'S FOR A VISIBLE V-8 MOTOR AND THE TRANNY SHIFTS GEARS TOO. THE BRAKES WORK AND THE SUSPENTION ASWELL AS THE REAR END IS CLEAR SO THE GEARS ARE VISIBLE TO VIEW. THE CHASSIE IS IN CLEAR AND BLACK AND RED SO YOU CAN SEE THE INNER WORKINGS OF THE ROLLING CHASSIE!IT'S 1/4TH SCALE FROM RENWAL A COMPANY FROM 1963 AND I BOUGHT IT AT THE SANJO SHOW THIS YEAR!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

wooooooow.that sounds crazy and i think i know what ur talkin bout.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 30 2008, 06:50 PM~11221217
> *:biggrin: IT'S FOR A VISIBLE V-8 MOTOR AND THE TRANNY SHIFTS GEARS TOO. THE BRAKES WORK AND THE SUSPENTION ASWELL AS THE REAR END IS CLEAR SO THE GEARS ARE VISIBLE TO VIEW. THE CHASSIE IS IN CLEAR AND BLACK AND RED SO YOU CAN SEE THE INNER WORKINGS OF THE ROLLING CHASSIE!IT'S 1/4TH SCALE FROM RENWAL A COMPANY FROM 1963 AND I BOUGHT IT AT THE SANJO SHOW THIS YEAR!
> *


thats fukkin crazy..... any pics of the rear axle? did it come with a body? chevy motor or what?


----------



## importmadness

i have worked on that yellow boat in the background...the boat is a HTM BOATS


----------



## importmadness

U HAVE SOME SICK RIDES...


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: HERE ARE SOME PICS OF IT  

I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR THIS FOR MANY YEARS AND I HAVE ONE AND I'M STUCK ON HOW TO CUSTOMIZE IT AND BUILD A BODY FOR IT


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sweet :0 :0 :0 make an early rod body.... mostly strait pieces porbably easier than the blazer and suburban u making....


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jul 30 2008, 11:48 PM~11221724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have worked on that yellow boat in the background...the boat is a HTM BOATS
> *


 I WANNA BUILD A BOAT AND TRAILER FOR MY BIG BAGGED SO-BADD TRUCK! I HELPED BUILD THE YELLOW BAGGED CREW-CAB THAT CRAIGE BUILDT AT CRAZY CUSTOM OF SAN MARCOS AND I HAD TO HAVE IT SO I BUILDT IT FOR MMMMMEEEEEEEEE :biggrin: NOW THAT I'M BUILDING THE SABURBAN AND NOW THE K-5 BLAZER I WILL DO MY OWN VERSION OF HIS CREATIONS FOR MY COLLECTION :biggrin: GOT A RIDE IN THE ORANGE EXCURSION FROM ONE OF THE GUY'S AT THE SHOP


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 31 2008, 01:07 AM~11221856
> *sweet :0 :0 :0 make an early rod body.... mostly strait pieces porbably easier than the blazer and suburban u making....
> *


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I KNOW HUH?!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I FOUND THESE ON EBAY A FEW MONTH AGO AND THE GUY SAID THAT THEY WERE 1/4 SCALE FIBERGLASS BODYS READY FOR PAINT


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i saw those... supposed to be for pedal cars or go-carts..... they got close enough dimentions?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 31 2008, 12:23 AM~11221940
> *i saw those... supposed to be for pedal cars or go-carts..... they got close enough dimentions?
> *


THE GUY SAID HE WOULD GET BACK TO ME WITH THE ACTUAL MEASUREMENTS THIS WEEK SO WE CAN FIND THE ONE FOR IT!! HE SAID THAT THEY JUST MIGHT FIT  IF THEY DO FIT THEN IT'S ON!!! FULL CUSTOM 1/4TH SCALE BAGGED CREATION FOR M.C.B.A.


----------



## mcloven

damn i seen one of those at nnl and the wanted like 100 for it


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jul 31 2008, 12:29 AM~11221978
> *damn i seen one of those at nnl and the wanted like 100 for it
> *


WELL, WHEN THE FRAME WAS ON EBAY MANY YEARS AGO I ALMOST PAID $1,000.00 FOR THE FRAME WITH S/H :biggrin: SO A HUNDO IS COOL WITH ME


----------



## low4oshow

:0 :0


----------



## 2lowsyn

man thats cool . i think i read in the bike sectoin that some you would have to buld a chasie for it.

this one hase bags 



> _Originally posted by BYTFINEST_@Jul 30 2008, 06:46 AM~11213773
> *THE KING OF THE PEDAL CARS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 MAN THAT IS SWEET!! I LIKE WHAT THEY DID TO IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

I KNOW ME TOO
i was looking for bigger pics in the eclusive page but couldnt fine it . ask one of them thay should be able to help you out. 
i would want the coop and go with some big ol wight walls.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 31 2008, 01:50 PM~11225726
> *I KNOW ME TOO
> i was looking for bigger pics in the eclusive page but couldnt fine it . ask one of them thay should be able to help you out.
> i would want the coop and go with some big ol wight walls.
> *


I'LL LOOK INTO IT! THANKS BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WELL EVERYONE, I HAD A BAD ASS TIME WITH SOME FRIENDS TONIGHT! WE ALL WENT TO MR.A'S IN SAN DIEGO FOR DINNER AND THEN AFTER WE WENT TO SEE "THE PHANTOM OF THE OPERA"  HAD TO GET PIMPED OUT FOR THE NIGHT OG STLYE  








I SHOT SOME QUICK VIDEOS FROM MY CELL FOR ALL THE FELLAS BUT NEED TO TRANSFER THEM SOON.


----------



## kykustoms

i was lookin on ebay and saw these dunno if u saw em of not but might b a deal???that i cant afford lol
http://cgi.ebay.com/WoW-HUGE-lot-of-LARGE-...86.c0.m14.l1318


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 nice!! i already have two or three of those already!  thanks bro!! i'll keep an eye on it


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL IT'S BEEN A FEW DAYS THAT I HAD THIS IDEA OF TAKING MY SOO-BADD TRUCK TO DO A QUICK SHOOT AT THE SAME BEACH AS CRAIGE DID FOR HIS WILD CREATIONS :biggrin: SO I GOT OFF MY LAZY ASS AND LEFT THE HOUSE BEFORE I HAD TO GO TO WORK, I GOT THE BEACH OF FIESTA ISLAND ACROSS FROM SEA WORLD AND HAD SOME FUN!!  ENJOY


----------



## rollinoldskoo

get some bigger tires for it homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 12 2008, 01:11 AM~11322017
> *get some bigger tires for it homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: BIGGER?! THEY DON'T GET ANY BIGGER THAN THIS! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 12 2008, 01:20 AM~11322055
> *:uh: BIGGER?! THEY DON'T GET ANY BIGGER THAN THIS! :biggrin:
> *


get some off a big r/c truck :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 12 2008, 01:21 AM~11322062
> *get some off a big r/c truck  :cheesy:
> *


IV'E TRYED THEN AND THEY LOOK TOO BIG AND GAY AS FUCK!


----------



## BODINE

yeah i can see why , i guess they would be way to wide.... you would have to find some same width but taller


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I FOUND ANOTHER SET OF WHEEL COMBO AT THE HOBBIE SHOP I VISITED ON SATURDAY! I MIGHT HAVE TO TAKE IT WITH ME ON FRIDAY TO SEE IF THE FIT THE SCALE  I'LL POST PICS OF IT FROM THE HOBBIE SHOP FRIDAY AFTERNOON :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 12 2008, 01:47 AM~11322146
> *I FOUND ANOTHER SET OF WHEEL COMBO AT THE HOBBIE SHOP I VISITED ON SATURDAY! I MIGHT HAVE TO TAKE IT WITH ME ON FRIDAY TO SEE IF THE FIT THE SCALE   I'LL POST PICS OF IT FROM THE HOBBIE SHOP FRIDAY AFTERNOON :biggrin:
> *


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

nice work there homie.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS GUYS!! I HAVE A FEW OF THE OG PICS FROM CRAIGE'S PHOTO SHOOT AND OF MINE IN THE SAME AREA :biggrin: 


















THIS PIC IS NEXT FOR MY SABURBAN AND MY BLAZER AND I'LL SET THEM THE SAME WAY TOO


----------



## BODINE

nice !!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS BRO! I AM WORKING WITH MY ROOMMATE ON CREATING A WEBSITE TO LINK TO MY FORUM ON SOCAL AND START SELLING EVERYTHING I CAN MAKE AND FAB FOR 1/16TH! THIS WILL BE A SWEET SITE TO GET ALL YOUR CUSTOM PARTS AND IDEAS. BIGGS AND ME WILL BE HOSTING THIS SITE SO STAY TUNED


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 12 2008, 01:14 AM~11322212
> *THANKS GUYS!! I HAVE A FEW OF THE OG PICS FROM CRAIGE'S PHOTO SHOOT AND OF MINE IN THE SAME AREA :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS PIC IS NEXT FOR MY SABURBAN AND MY BLAZER AND I'LL SET THEM THE SAME WAY TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY HOMIE ISNT THAT IN MISSION BAY?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 12 2008, 12:44 PM~11324799
> *HEY HOMIE ISNT THAT IN MISSION BAY?
> *


IT SURE IS HOMIE!! :biggrin: SOUTH SIDE ACROSS FROM SEA WORLD


----------



## TBK1

1/16,i was checking out the trucks you are working on. love them all. here's a 1/18 scale diecast tahoe(use to be a suburban) that ive finished awhile back. before....







after.....


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 WOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWWWWW!!!!! THAT IS WICKED MAN!!! DIECAST HUH! THAT IS CRAZY BRO!! I LIKE IT!! ANYMORE PICS OF IT? :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i wonder how the 1/16th stuff would help me with my 1/20 world....i wanna get into the bigger stuff, but not huge...1/12 is just way too dman big to even go there...and im comfortable with the 1/20 and 1/16th styles...im not sure whats out there in the form of 1/20 & 1/16 models...any help there?


----------



## edd713

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 12 2008, 12:06 AM~11321994
> *WELL IT'S BEEN A FEW DAYS THAT I HAD THIS IDEA OF TAKING MY SOO-BADD TRUCK TO DO A QUICK SHOOT AT THE SAME BEACH AS CRAIGE DID FOR HIS WILD CREATIONS :biggrin:  SO I GOT OFF MY LAZY ASS AND LEFT THE HOUSE BEFORE I HAD TO GO TO WORK, I GOT THE BEACH OF FIESTA ISLAND ACROSS FROM SEA WORLD AND HAD SOME FUN!!   ENJOY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a badass truck homie


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: GRACIAS CARNAL!! THIS ONE TOOK ME SIX YAERS TO FINISH BUT I WOULD DO IT ALL OVER AGAIN  WAIT FOR THE LIFTED SABURBAN AND THE SLAMMED BLAZER COMMING OUT SOON :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 12 2008, 11:54 PM~11331041
> *:biggrin: GRACIAS CARNAL!! THIS ONE TOOK ME SIX YAERS TO FINISH BUT I WOULD DO IT ALL OVER AGAIN   WAIT FOR THE LIFTED SABURBAN AND THE SLAMMED BLAZER COMMING OUT SOON :biggrin:
> *


What's up McGyver? How long r we gonna have to wait for those?....10 years...lol j/k bro. :wave:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 13 2008, 01:03 AM~11331088
> *What's up McGyver? How long r we gonna have to wait for those?....10 years...lol j/k bro. :wave:
> *


maybe!!    still woring on finishing them up! almost ready for casting :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 13 2008, 12:32 AM~11331206
> *maybe!!       still woring on finishing them up! almost ready for casting :biggrin:
> *


  Just shoutin' at u.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

IT'S ALL GOOD BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

damn bro lookin good


----------



## TBK1

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 12 2008, 02:50 PM~11325268
> *:0 WOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWWWWW!!!!! THAT IS WICKED MAN!!! DIECAST HUH! THAT IS CRAZY BRO!! I LIKE IT!! ANYMORE PICS OF IT?  :biggrin:
> *


i'll put more pics on here later. can't wait to see what you got new .


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WELL EVERYONE AS PROMISSED! I GOT THE WHEEL COMBO TODAY AND IT'S TO SCALE!! WATCHA THINK


----------



## Linc

way better! love that truck!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: GRACIAS BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

damn bro rides are sick i bet you could use that truck as a movie prop its so detailed :thumbsup:


----------



## Joker808

i love that truck..and loving that photo session..


----------



## Mr.1/16th

YUP! I HAVE A FRIEND AT WORK THAT HER FRIENDS ARE THE SONS OF THE HASBRO COMPANY! (TRANSFORMERS)I GAVE THEM THE LINK TO LAYITLOW! IT'S NOT ABOUT ME! IT'S ABOUT ALL OF US  THANKS FOR THE LUV BRO


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Aug 16 2008, 06:20 PM~11360883
> *i love that truck..and loving that photo session..
> *


 I MIGHT GO BACK THIS WEEK WITH THE NEW WHELL COMBO AND SHOOT IT AGAIN


----------



## Joker808

seeing them pics made me miss so-cal even more..lol.. tired of Kansas city


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Aug 16 2008, 06:24 PM~11360903
> *seeing them pics made me miss so-cal even more..lol.. tired of Kansas city
> *


HEY I HAVE A REAL KOOL FRIEND OUT IN LYONS CLOSE TO HUTCH. HE OWNS THE LYCAN HOTEL IN TOWN AND IT HAS A CASINO IN THE BASEMENT! HE'S FROM CALI TOO PM ME AND I'LL GIVE YOU TH ADDY TO THE CASINO  I WANT TO HOLD A NNL SHOW THIER, IT WOULD BE A CASINO ROYAL NNL MODEL CAR SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## Joker808

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 16 2008, 07:33 PM~11360959
> *HEY I HAVE A REAL KOOL FRIEND OUT IN LYONS CLOSE TO HUTCH. HE OWNS THE LYCAN HOTEL IN TOWN AND IT HAS A CASINO IN THE BASEMENT! HE'S FROM CALI TOO  PM ME AND I'LL GIVE YOU TH ADDY TO THE CASINO   I WANT TO HOLD A NNL SHOW THIER, IT WOULD BE A CASINO ROYAL NNL MODEL CAR SHOW :biggrin:
> *


that be cool.. there needs to be more shows out here


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Aug 16 2008, 06:40 PM~11360998
> *that be cool.. there needs to be more shows out here
> *


WELL I HAVE THE LOCAL AND HE'S DOWN FOR IT! IT HAS A BAR! RESTURANT! ROOMS! AND THE CASINO!! IT WOULD BE THE BEST LOCAL FOR YOUR AREA BROTHER! KEEP IN IN MIND


----------



## regalistic

those wheels definatly set it off. extremly nice work bro.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS BROTHER!!


----------



## chris mineer

that truck is sic as hell


----------



## kykustoms

i loved it before but those wheels and tires make it so much better


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS EVERYONE! I AGREE IT LOOKS MUCH BETTER.  NEXT IS THE SABURBAN AND THEN THE BLAZER AND THEN MY EXTRA CAB. I KEEP LEARNING ALOT OF NEW TRICKS AND WAYS TO CREATE FROM ALL OF YOU SO KEEP UP ALL THE GREAT WORK GUYS!! THANKS FOR ALL THE INSPERATIONS :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

Looks way better Santiago. That shit is a fuccin' monster now. :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: thanks brother


----------



## ElRafa

Truck is Sick as Hell Bro


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

I HAVE ALWAYS LIKED THIS TRUCK AND WITH THE NEW RIMS, TIRES IT STANDS OUT EVEN BETTER HOMIE, I LOVE IT.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: THANKS GUY'S!! I LIKE IT BETTER TOO  NOW I NEED TO GET MY HEAD OUT OF MY ASS AND GET BACK TO WORK WITH BOTH COMPANIES


----------



## rollinoldskoo

quote=Mr.1/16th,Aug 16 2008, 01:41 PM~11360693]
:biggrin: WELL EVERYONE AS PROMISSED! I GOT THE WHEEL COMBO TODAY AND IT'S TO SCALE!! WATCHA THINK  

















































































[/quote]




*
FUCK YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: THANKS BRO!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

Looking good Vato! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Those trucks look sick. Nice pic of Mission Bay, BTW. thought that looked familiar.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

damn you build some fuckin rawww ass shit


----------



## 2lowsyn

get some of them hanging balls .outher then that , KILLER BULD.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol thatd be funny


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 18 2008, 10:37 PM~11378413
> *lol thatd be funny
> *


YES IT WOULD BE! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I LIKE THESE PICS OF THE BEAST BETTER!! :biggrin:


----------



## 49NRS SF

Looks Firme :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: GRACIAS CARNAL!! :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by 49NRS SF_@Aug 19 2008, 02:49 AM~11379784
> *Looks Firme  :biggrin:
> *


x10
you gotta see it in person it is truly badass !!!!!!
the detail and overall quality is just incredible !!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 19 2008, 02:44 AM~11379881
> *x10
> you gotta see it in person it is truly badass !!!!!!
> the detail and overall quality is just incredible !!!
> *


THANKS BROTHER!! I STILL LOOK AT IT AND I'M EVEN AMAZED THAT I FINISHED IT! :biggrin: I KNOW WHAT IT TAKES TO BUILD THE ONE OFFS BUT DAM! IT'A ALOT OF WORK JUST GETTING THE BASICS OF THE DESIGN DONE! THEN IT'S THE SAND AND FILL AND GET IT TO WHAT IT NEEDS TO LOOK LIKE! THEN MEASURE AND MEASURE AGAIN AND CUT ONCE AND FIT IT TO THE CHASSIE AND KEEP GOING FROM THIER!! THE AXELS TOOK ME A FEW DAYS TO GET THEM FITTED AND LOOKING LIKE WHAT THEY ARE NOW! THEN TO CUT OR DRILL THE HOLES FOR THE SCREWS AND FITINGS! I CUT MYSELF MORE THAN I CAN REMEMBER!! BUT I WILL DO IT AGAIN AND AGAIN AND AGAIN!!  WAIT FOR THE LIFTED SABURBAN LIKE THE ORANGE EXCURSION CRAIG DID!! I CAN'T WAIT TO CAST THE BURBAN AND START BUILDING THE SECOND BEAST!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

STILL WORKING ON THIS ONE.  








THIS IS WHAT IT WILL LOOK LIKE WITH THE CUSTOM SUSPENTION :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 19 2008, 04:05 AM~11379896
> *THANKS BROTHER!! I STILL LOOK AT IT AND I'M EVEN AMAZED THAT I FINISHED IT! :biggrin: I KNOW WHAT IT TAKES TO BUILD THE ONE OFFS BUT DAM! IT'A ALOT OF WORK JUST GETTING THE BASICS OF THE DESIGN DONE! THEN IT'S THE SAND AND FILL AND GET IT TO WHAT IT NEEDS TO LOOK LIKE! THEN MEASURE AND MEASURE AGAIN AND CUT ONCE AND FIT IT TO THE CHASSIE AND KEEP GOING FROM THIER!! THE AXELS TOOK ME A FEW DAYS TO GET THEM FITTED AND LOOKING LIKE WHAT THEY ARE NOW! THEN TO CUT OR DRILL THE HOLES FOR THE SCREWS AND FITINGS! I CUT MYSELF MORE THAN I CAN REMEMBER!! BUT I WILL DO IT AGAIN AND AGAIN AND AGAIN!!   WAIT FOR THE LIFTED SABURBAN LIKE THE ORANGE EXCURSION CRAIG DID!! I CAN'T WAIT TO CAST THE BURBAN AND START BUILDING THE SECOND BEAST!! :biggrin:
> *


after seeing this in person I am looking forward to seeing your next projects !!!
I am curious as too how many hours you spent building it ???
but for me the coolest part was after talking to you and mr biggs about the models was how you guys were so open and would answer any questions and not try to hide anything and actually inspire us to push ourselves to the next level !!!
that we here at LIL can do it too if we try. we could build something like that . so for me when ever I see this truck thats what I think of and its one hell of a build man !!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, ive acutually seen some of the stuff you build inspire upon myself. The past 3-5 months ive done nothing but build 1/20 scale, with a clean smooth look. Im now doing a custom x-cab toy in 1/20, all scratch build frame and suspension, same with interior seein that im lackin seats.

Its cool to have things like this on here, kinda tells you can reach to the sky in 1/16th scale...or whatever scale ya wish to build.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 19 2008, 04:07 AM~11379948
> *yeah, ive acutually seen some of the stuff you build inspire upon myself.  The past 3-5 months ive done nothing but build 1/20 scale, with a clean smooth look.  Im now doing a custom x-cab toy in 1/20, all scratch build frame and suspension, same with interior seein that im lackin seats.
> 
> Its cool to have things like this on here, kinda tells you can reach to the sky in 1/16th scale...or whatever scale ya wish to build.
> *


THANKS GUY'S!! WHY HIDE OR ACT LIKE AN ASS HOLE WITH ALL THIS TALENT AND "NOT" SHARE THE WHAT YOU KNOW! THAT'S NO WAY TO BE HONEST TO YOUR SELF IF WHAT YOUR LEARNING IS FROM MEMBERS FROM LIL AND MCM LSM FORUMS! I LEARN FROM LOOKING AND STUDING FROM ALL OF YOU AND JUST TRYING TO MAKE WHAT I SEE! IT'S NOT BRAIN SURGURY BUT IT'S COOL TO TRY AND FABRICATE :biggrin: SO FROM ME" LOOK-STUDY-TRY-AND FINISH


----------



## undead white boy

those tires and rims make it look way better bro


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by VAN-MIZZLE_@Aug 19 2008, 12:53 PM~11382592
> *fucking sweet..is it diecast or plastic?..is it for sale?  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

This is going to be wild ! Is it 1/16th aswhile?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

YUP!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: GOT ONE FOR ALL OF YOU! WHO HAS THE BEST PICS OF "PUNCH 84" LOW RIDER? POST THEM UP PLEASE :biggrin: I TRYED TO GOOGLE THE TRUCK BUT NOT MUCH LUCK ON IT! ANY AND ALL HELP WILL BE HELPFULL!! MR.1/16TH


----------



## [email protected]

is this gonna be a new 1/16th creation?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 24 2008, 12:46 AM~11422645
> *is this gonna be a new 1/16th creation?
> *


maybe! not much of a replicator but this one along with my boy derrick with wrapped with envy are worth replicating  i have the display caes's now so why not! so many ideas and alot of time brother  one more show for the year and back to the work shop :biggrin: but to answer your question,"yes" :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 24 2008, 01:49 AM~11422666
> *maybe! not much of a replicator but this one along with my boy derrick with wrapped with envy are worth replicating   i have the display caes's now so why not! so many ideas and alot of time brother   one more show for the year and back to the work shop :biggrin: but to answer your question,"yes" :biggrin:
> *


hey i no that guy!!!! :biggrin: 

thts MY name!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 24 2008, 12:52 AM~11422677
> *hey i no that guy!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> thts MY name!!
> *


hahahah!! YOUR LAST NAME JHRAGROO TOO? :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

close!!!HA JP homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## MRLATINO

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 16 2008, 03:41 PM~11360693
> *:biggrin: WELL EVERYONE AS PROMISSED! I GOT THE WHEEL COMBO TODAY AND IT'S TO SCALE!!  WATCHA THINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 HEY BRO THATS ONE BAD ASS FUCKN TRUCK :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 24 2008, 12:56 AM~11422708
> *close!!!HA JP homie!! :biggrin:
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD CARNAL!! I WANT OT HAVE A 1/16TH COLLECTION OF SOME OF THE BADDEST LOW RIDERS, MINI TRUCKS, FULL CUSTOM CARS AND TRUCKS AND BLAZERS AND SABURBAN. I STILL LOOK AT THE SO BAD TRUCK IN FRONT OF ME AND WOUNDER WHATS NEXT FOR ME TO CREATE!  I HAVE THE CAB AND BED TO MAKE IT AND I'M GETTING THE DESIRE TO BUILD IT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: GRACIAS CARNAL!! YOU HAVE TO SEE IT IN PERSON TO REALLY SEE ALL THE DETAIL AND MODS TO GET IT WERE IT'S AT!! I HAD ALOT OF INSPERATION FROM "BIGGS" AND MANY OTHER HERE!! I STILL GET DIZZY LOOKING AT IT AND SAY "FUCK BETO, YOU CREATED A MONSTER!"


----------



## MRLATINO

WOW :wow: YOU HAVE SOME SUPER SWEET BUILDS


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@Aug 24 2008, 01:11 AM~11422780
> *WOW :wow: YOU HAVE SOME SUPER SWEET BUILDS
> *


THANKS BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@Aug 24 2008, 01:04 AM~11422738
> *HEY BRO THATS ONE BAD ASS FUCKN TRUCK :thumbsup:
> *




sweet truck


----------



## importmadness

im likin the new pics of so bad truck...man these is so much detail in that...keep up the good work and good luck on your next project.


----------



## ElRafa

Looks good carnal


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: gracias carnal!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WELL EVERYONE, YESTERDAY HERE IN SAN DIEGO I HAD A CHANCE TO CHECK OUT THE CAR SHOW AT THE EMBARCADERO IN DOWN TOWN SAN DIEGO. HERE ARE SOME OF TH E PICS I GOT WHILE WORKING!! ENJOY :biggrin: 


THESE WERE IN OUR PARKING LOT


----------



## 2lowsyn

WOW MAN thats cool where is this at .


----------



## Mr.1/16th




----------



## chris mineer

the truck looks much better with them wheels..


----------



## Mr.1/16th




----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 25 2008, 10:33 AM~11431162
> *WOW MAN  thats cool where is this at .
> *


HERE IN DOWN TOWN SAN DEIGO! THE PEOPLE WHO DID THE SHOW AND EVENTS WERE GREAT AND HELPFUL!! THEY GAVE ME THE CHANCE TO SLIDE IN THE MIDDLE OF THE CLASSIC'S AND SHOOT THESE PICS FOR ALL OF YOU!! THIS LINK WILL BE POSTED IN THIER NEWS LTTER EMAIL AND WEBSITE :biggrin: I ALSO HAD AN CHANCE TO MEET SOME OF THE FOLKS AND CHAT WITH THEM ABOUT THIER CARS AND I WILL HAVE THE CHANE TO BUILD THIS ONE IN 1/16TH SCALE TOO :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

oh man that is sweet. I had to work yesterday or I woulda went. That red El Camino is sick.


----------



## 2lowsyn

WHAT THE ......................hush yo mouth ...im only talkn bout that stang.


----------



## Mr.1/16th




----------



## CHR1S619

oh man, i didnt hear about that show :angry: nice pics


----------



## 2lowsyn

^^^ia that 64 from the show"chop cut rbuld'?


----------



## Mr.1/16th




----------



## Mr.1/16th




----------



## IBLDMYOWN

some clean rides there


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS TO THE CHEVY COMMITTEE HERE IN SAN DIEGO, THEY WILL BE CHECKING OUT "LAYITLOW" AND POSSIBLY COMMING MEMBERS! SO DON'T BE SUPRIZED IF THEY ASK YOU TO BUILD THEM A REPLICA OF THIER CLASSIC!!  

NEST SUNDAY HERE IN SAN DIEGO IS THE SUPER CUSTOM LOW RIDER CAR SHOW AT THE CONVENTION CENTER!! :biggrin: SO IF YOUR NOT DOING ANYTHING "GET YOUR REAR ENDS TO THE SHOW!!!!" MAC 10 PERFORMING ON STAGE AND THE BIKINI CONTEST TOO!! I ALWAYS SEE THE PIMP MY RIDE WINNERS AT THE SHOW AND ALOT OF "LIFESTLYS- MAJESTICS-GROUPE AND MANY MORE CLUBS FROM AROUND THE WAY!!" THE MAIN MAN "BIRD" FROM MAJESTICS IS MY HOMIE AND I ALWAYS GET A CHANCE TO SEE IT FROM BEHIND THE SCENCE'S!! THANKS "BIRD" AND TO ALL WHO WILL ATTEND AND I HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GREAT TIME!! 

MR.1/16TH


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 25 2008, 09:20 AM~11431514
> *THANKS TO THE CHEVY COMMITTEE HERE IN SAN DIEGO, THEY WILL BE CHECKING OUT "LAYITLOW" AND POSSIBLY COMMING MEMBERS! SO DON'T BE SUPRIZED IF THEY ASK YOU TO BUILD THEM A REPLICA OF THIER CLASSIC!!
> 
> NEST SUNDAY HERE IN  SAN DIEGO IS THE SUPER CUSTOM LOW RIDER CAR SHOW AT THE CONVENTION CENTER!! :biggrin: SO IF YOUR NOT DOING ANYTHING "GET YOUR REAR ENDS TO THE SHOW!!!!" MAC 10 PERFORMING ON STAGE AND THE BIKINI CONTEST TOO!! I ALWAYS SEE THE PIMP MY RIDE WINNERS AT THE SHOW AND ALOT OF "LIFESTLYS- MAJESTICS-GROUPE AND MANY MORE CLUBS FROM AROUND THE WAY!!" THE MAIN MAN "BIRD" FROM MAJESTICS IS MY HOMIE AND I ALWAYS GET A CHANCE TO SEE IT FROM BEHIND THE SCENCE'S!! THANKS "BIRD" AND TO ALL WHO WILL ATTEND AND I HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GREAT TIME!!
> 
> MR.1/16TH
> *


Yup...Went to that show a few years back "SUPER CUSTOM LOW RIDER SHOW", good turn out... and TJ is another story... :0


----------



## darkside customs

dammit, Im working. Maybe I can be sick "cough, cough". Take some pics please so we can see.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I'LL SEE WHAT HAPPENS FROM HERE TO SUNDAY! I MIGHT GET AWAY TO SEE IT AND IF I DO, I'LL LET YOU ALL KNOW :biggrin: JUST BEEN A SHIITY MONTH WITH FRIENDS FAMILY MEMBERS PASSING AWAY AND MY FAMILY TOO. A NIEGHBOR FROM MY CHURC PASSED AWAY YESTERDAY AFTER WE GOT OUT. SO ALOT TO HANDEL THIS WEEK AND I'LL SEE IF I GO TO THE SHOW.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 25 2008, 10:20 AM~11431514
> *THANKS TO THE CHEVY COMMITTEE HERE IN SAN DIEGO, THEY WILL BE CHECKING OUT "LAYITLOW" AND POSSIBLY COMMING MEMBERS! SO DON'T BE SUPRIZED IF THEY ASK YOU TO BUILD THEM A REPLICA OF THIER CLASSIC!!
> 
> NEST SUNDAY HERE IN  SAN DIEGO IS THE SUPER CUSTOM LOW RIDER CAR SHOW AT THE CONVENTION CENTER!! :biggrin: SO IF YOUR NOT DOING ANYTHING "GET YOUR REAR ENDS TO THE SHOW!!!!" MAC 10 PERFORMING ON STAGE AND THE BIKINI CONTEST TOO!! I ALWAYS SEE THE PIMP MY RIDE WINNERS AT THE SHOW AND ALOT OF "LIFESTLYS- MAJESTICS-GROUPE AND MANY MORE CLUBS FROM AROUND THE WAY!!" THE MAIN MAN "BIRD" FROM MAJESTICS IS MY HOMIE AND I ALWAYS GET A CHANCE TO SEE IT FROM BEHIND THE SCENCE'S!! THANKS "BIRD" AND TO ALL WHO WILL ATTEND AND I HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GREAT TIME!!
> 
> MR.1/16TH
> *


I'll be their, fo sho!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 25 2008, 10:58 AM~11431352
> *^^^ia that 64 from the show"chop cut rbuld'?
> *


I THINK IT WAS A TWO TONE FROM THE SHOW!! I THOUGHT THIS WAS TOO BUT NO IT'S NOT


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Aug 25 2008, 12:58 PM~11431345
> *oh man, i didnt hear about that show :angry:  nice pics
> *


X2....


----------



## lowvanman

we have a show like that here in a big park lot of cars and trucks


----------



## Mr.1/16th

BEEN WORKING ON MY VAN FRAME AND GETTING IT READY FOR THE AIR-RIDE SETUP


----------



## Mr.1/16th

HERE ARE SOME MORE OF MY "NEW" 1/16TH SCALE X-FRAME


----------



## Mr.1/16th

JUST A FEW MORE FOR NOW


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## kykustoms

those frames are badass :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: THANKS GUY'S  I HAVE BEEN WAITING TO GET THE ITCH TO BUILD THEM AND KNOW IT'S TIME TO SCRATCH AND BUILD :biggrin: I'LL KEEP YOU POSTED ON THE FRAMES


----------



## Mr.1/16th

HOPE TO SEE SOME OF YOU AT THE SHOW IN TOLEDO OHIO ON OCT 10-12


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 25 2008, 10:33 AM~11431162
> *WOW MAN  thats cool where is this at .
> *


THANKS BRO!! THIS WAS AT MY WORK IN DOWNTOWN SAN DIEGO


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THIS ONE IS ALOT OF WORK BUT WELL WORTH IT IN THE END!! LOW RIDER? OR LOW ROD? WE'LL SEE


----------



## VintageTin

wow....awesome work.....building your own frame...takes some skill


----------



## 408models

LOOKIN SIK BRO


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 25 2008, 11:35 AM~11431174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where the rest of the pics of the coronet?? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 4 2008, 11:50 PM~11523555
> *where the rest of the pics of the coronet?? :biggrin:
> *


HERE YOU GO!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

HERE ARE SOME OF THE THINGS I HAVE FOR THE BUILD SO-FAR!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 5 2008, 01:00 AM~11523616
> *HERE YOU GO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not that car, the red one behind it, right next to the one you were in.

was that impala your workin on one of them homie hoppers?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 5 2008, 12:38 AM~11523784
> *not that car, the red one behind it, right next to the one you were in.
> 
> was that impala your workin on one of them homie hoppers?
> *


YUP!! THATS THE SAME ONE!! 1:18 SCALE RC  :biggrin: 
WHEN I'M DONE IT WILL BE 1/16TH AND I WILL BE CASTING EVERYTHING BUT THE BODY UNTILL I MAKE ANOTHER ONE IN TO A WAGON


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 5 2008, 12:30 AM~11523384
> *THIS ONE IS ALOT OF WORK BUT WELL WORTH IT IN THE END!! LOW RIDER? OR LOW ROD? WE'LL SEE
> 
> 
> *



I'm making a low rod from the 64 Impala kit powered by a twin turbo LS-6


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 5 2008, 02:44 AM~11524102
> *YUP!! THATS THE SAME ONE!! 1:18 SCALE RC    :biggrin:
> WHEN I'M DONE IT WILL BE 1/16TH AND I WILL BE CASTING EVERYTHING BUT THE BODY UNTILL I MAKE ANOTHER ONE IN TO A WAGON
> *


got any mopar boies that will fit onto the hopper chassis? i just bought one from marinate, and i realized it was bigger then 1:24 after i bought it lol


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 5 2008, 10:45 AM~11525964
> *got any mopar boies that will fit onto the hopper chassis? i just bought one from marinate, and i realized it was bigger then 1:24 after i bought it lol
> *


SORRY MIJO!! I DON'T HAVE ANY EXTRA BODIES FOR THAT  
I'LL KEEP LOOKING


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WELL EVERYONE, I HAVE AN UPDATE ON MY FULL SCRATCH BUILD X-FRAME


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 5 2008, 12:17 AM~11523689
> *HERE ARE SOME OF THE THINGS I HAVE FOR THE BUILD SO-FAR!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






are those 1/16 style spokes?!? nice!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

YUP!! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

got any 1:16 scale mopar bodies with the same wheel base as the impala your workin on?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 11 2008, 04:19 PM~11578531
> *got any 1:16 scale mopar bodies with the same wheel base as the impala your workin on?
> *


ONLY THE ONE FOR MY NEXT PROJECTS BRO!! DO YOU NEED ONE?


----------



## spikekid999

ah ok. ya id like to have one, im got one of those homie hopper impalas on the way, and well i think you can figure out the rest :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 11 2008, 04:26 PM~11578600
> *ah ok. ya id like to have one, im got one of those homie hopper impalas on the way, and well i think you can figure out the rest :biggrin:
> *


WHAT SCALE? PM ME AND WELL CHAT ABOUT A TRADE


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 11 2008, 04:26 PM~11578600
> *ah ok. ya id like to have one, im got one of those homie hopper impalas on the way, and well i think you can figure out the rest :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

PMed


----------



## Mr.1/16th

DIDO! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: AND A FEW MORE PICS


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn homie.... that frame is sick :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

:0 thats badass homie

did you ever find that body?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

STILL LOOKING


----------



## spikekid999

ight


----------



## TBK1

YO 1/16!!! IM A FAN OF YOUR WORK. IVE EVEN POSTED MY TAHOE ON HERE. BUT SINCE I TOOK SICK IN THE PAST FEW WEEKS, I HAVENT BEEN ABLE TO WORK ON MODELS LIKE I USE TO. I GOT AN IDEAL FOR YOU. HOW ABOUT A LATE 80'S CHEVY WITH TRAILOR AND AN 50'S MODEL HOTROD. COLOR MATCHING EVERYTHING. OR LATE MODEL TAHOE(90'S 2DOOR) WITH TRAILOR AND 8O'S PICK UP(CHEVY). JUST AN IDEAL. SO WHAT YOU THINK? NOW THEY WOULD KILL A MODEL SHOW!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by TBK1_@Sep 14 2008, 11:03 PM~11603440
> *YO 1/16!!! IM A FAN OF YOUR WORK. IVE EVEN POSTED MY TAHOE ON HERE. BUT SINCE I TOOK SICK IN THE PAST FEW WEEKS, I HAVENT BEEN ABLE TO WORK ON MODELS LIKE I USE TO. I GOT AN IDEAL FOR YOU. HOW ABOUT A LATE 80'S CHEVY WITH TRAILOR AND AN 50'S MODEL HOTROD. COLOR MATCHING EVERYTHING. OR LATE MODEL TAHOE(90'S 2DOOR) WITH TRAILOR AND  8O'S PICK UP(CHEVY). JUST AN IDEAL. SO WHAT YOU THINK? NOW THEY WOULD KILL A MODEL SHOW!!!!!!
> *


MAN! HOPE YOUR DOING BETTER BRO! GREAT TO HAVE YOU BACK ON HERE!! THAT SOUNDS GREAT TO ME AND I WILL LOOK INTO THAT!! HAVE BEEN PUTTING MY BLAZER ON THE BACK BURNER WITH THE BURBAN BUT NEEDED TO GET THIS 1/16TH X-FRAME STARTED :biggrin: HERE ARE MORE PROGRESS PICS


----------



## BiggC

Looks damn good brother!!


----------



## undead white boy

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
now if only they made a 1:16th scale hearse
you know i would git that shit quick status


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 15 2008, 01:12 PM~11607150
> *Looks damn good brother!!
> *


THANKS BRO!! THIS IS FUN AND ALOT OF WORK! BUT I AM PUTTING ALL MY SKILLZ TO WORK ON THIS BISH!!!  THE 09 SHOWS ARE GOING TO BE FUN AND I WILL BE READY :biggrin: M.C.B.A. BISH'ES!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WELL I JUST GOT HOME AND I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON MY X-FRAME AGAIN! ALMOET FINISHED WITH THE BACK OF IT AND SOON THE FRONT OF THE FRAME


----------



## 408models

sik bro keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

GRACIAS CARNAL!! :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 23 2008, 11:22 PM~11422538
> *:biggrin: GOT FOR ALL OF YOU! WHO HAS THE BEST PICS OF "PUNCH 84" LOW RIDER? POST THEM UP PLEASE :biggrin:  I TRYED TO GOOGLE THE TRUCK BUT NOT MUCH LUCK ON IT! ANY AND ALL HELP WILL BE HELPFULL!! MR.1/16TH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I think there is a topic on the truck in the post your rides section here on layitlow.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GRACIAS CARNAL!! :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 30 2008, 11:03 PM~11221830
> *:biggrin: HERE ARE SOME PICS OF IT
> 
> I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR THIS FOR MANY YEARS AND I HAVE ONE AND I'M STUCK ON HOW TO CUSTOMIZE IT AND BUILD A BODY FOR IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I almost bought one of those many years ago.

I dont biuld models but i just went throug your complete topic and man you do some kick ass shit!! should try a real car!


----------



## spikekid999

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Sep 16 2008, 02:20 AM~11613812
> *I almost bought one of those many years ago.
> 
> I dont biuld models but i just went throug your complete topic and man you do some kick ass shit!! should try a real car!
> *


 :biggrin: BEEN THEIR DONE THAT! I USE TO WORK FOR DJ OF WRAPPED WITH ENVY AND HAD A FEW CUSTOM RIDES IN THE PAST  DONE FOR NOW WITH THE REAL ONES BUT NOT WITH THE MODEL CARS!!!! I PUT ABOUT $75,000.00 INTO THEM TOTAL  THANKS FOR THE LUV BRO!!!! I HAVE ALOT MORE TO CREATE!!


----------



## MKD904

Same here bro....building a 1:1 is a lot of fun, but the dedication to be away from the fam for the shows and the money it takes, I'd much rather pour money into the house and build models....


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 16 2008, 07:59 AM~11614507
> *Same here bro....building a 1:1 is a lot of fun, but the dedication to be away from the fam for the shows and the money it takes, I'd much rather pour money into the house and build models....
> *


AMEN BROTHER :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

more pics of the frame


----------



## spikekid999

find anything yet







:biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

You comin out on Sat?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 18 2008, 12:04 AM~11632570
> *find anything yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


no bro, still looking


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 18 2008, 08:01 AM~11633638
> *You comin out on Sat?
> *


BIGGS ASKED ME TOO ABOUT COMMING OUT THIS SATURDAY AND I HAVE TO WORK


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 18 2008, 09:24 PM~11639483
> *no bro, still looking
> *


----------



## spikekid999

so you know i aint fuckin around, i got the body right here :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 :0 :0 :0 
I FOUND ONE BUT NEED TO MEASUER THE BODY TO SEE IF IT'S THE SAME LENGHT AS THE DODGE KIT TO THE IMPALA KIT!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 19 2008, 06:57 PM~11647150
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> I FOUND ONE BUT NEED TO MEASUER THE BODY TO SEE IF IT'S THE SAME LENGHT AS THE DODGE KIT TO THE IMPALA KIT!
> *


ight cool. i measured the imp body and its 4.25" between the wheel wells, but the mopar one can be 4.5" to fit


----------



## Mr.1/16th

STOPPED AT THE HOBBY SHOP TODAY HERE IN EL CAJON AND GOT A FLYER FROM THE OWNER ABOUT THIS UP AND COMMING SHOW ON OCT.18TH 2008


----------



## japanman

Damn, that frame is crazy  Wish I could build stuff like that


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by japanman_@Sep 20 2008, 05:12 AM~11650356
> *Damn, that frame is crazy    Wish I could build stuff like that
> *


BRO, YOU CAN DO THIS TOO!! JUST TRY IT AND YOU WILL BE SUPRIZED! STOP SAYING I WISH AND JUST DO IT!!!! TRY IT AND IF IT COMES OUT CLOSE THEN YOU KNOW IF YOU CAN DO IT!!  I LEARNED FROM GUY'S LIKE "MR.BIGGS"- "ARMONDO FLORES" - " DAVID ANTHONY GARCIA"- "BRANDON AKA 1OFAKIND"- "BIG MIKE TELLEZ" "BETOSCUSTOMS" "MINIDREAMS" -"BIGGDEE" "SMALLZ" AND MANY OTHERS!! IF ALL OF YOU JUST WOULD THINK ABOUT IT AND TRY TO FABRICATE FIRST THEN SAY "I CAN" OR " I CAN'T". MODEL BUILDING IS ABOUT CREATIONS AND FABRICATING FROM YOUR IMAGINATION. TRY IT, YOU'LL LIKEDED IT" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: GOT MORE OF IT DONE!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I HOPE TO GET TO THESE FRAMES TOO  
ALL OF THEM IN 1/16TH SCALE TO CONVERT THE DIECAST INTO SOME WICKED CREATIONS!! ALL FRAME AND EXTRAS WILL BE SOLD AS KITS AND I WILL HAVE A WEBSITE UP IN A MONTH OR TWO :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

is that top one for a 65-68 chevy?

that reminds me, do u know what scale those radioshack ones are?


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 24 2008, 06:10 PM~11689654
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GRACIAS BROTHER! THIS WILL HELP ME OUT ALOT!!!! HOPE TO SEE YOU IN TOLEDO NNL#29 OCT 11TH AND 12TH  B IGGS AND I WILL BE THIER BROTHER :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

HEY GUY'S I HAD A CHANCE TO MEET IVAN THE IRONMAN STEWART TODAY AND I HAD A CHANCE TO SHOW HIM MY SOO-BADD TRUCK FROM THE LIL FORUM!! HE GAVE ME IS CARD AND SAID TO EMAIL HIM MORE PICS OF WHAT I CAN DO!! MAYBE A REPLICA OF ONE OF HIS PRO TRUCK!!  

IVAN "IRONMAN" STEWARTS LINK


----------



## lowridermodels

congrats bro! maybe u can make some good $$$ that way!


----------



## chris mineer

id love to go to the show just to meet you and bigs but money is just 2 tight this year.. maybe next year..


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 26 2008, 11:06 PM~11711552
> *HEY GUY'S I HAD A CHANCE TO MEET IVAN THE IRONMAN STEWART TODAY AND I HAD A CHANCE TO SHOW HIM MY SOO-BADD TRUCK FROM THE LIL FORUM!! HE GAVE ME IS CARD AND SAID TO EMAIL HIM MORE PICS OF WHAT I CAN DO!! MAYBE A REPLICA OF ONE OF HIS PRO TRUCK!!
> 
> IVAN "IRONMAN" STEWARTS LINK
> *


Heck yeah man thats cool.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 26 2008, 10:13 PM~11711625
> *id love to go to the show just to meet you and bigs but money is just 2 tight this year.. maybe next year..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS HELP BRO!!!!! THIS IS WHAT I NEEDED AND I WILL BE LOOKING FOR MORE!! MIGHT CALL THAM UP AND GET SOME MORE PICS SOON!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THAT WOULD BE GREAT TO MEET YOU TOO!! BUT HANDEL WHAT YOU GOT TO DO AND WE'LL MEET UP WITH YOU SOON!!! HERE'S MORE OF THE X-FRAME GUY'S!!! 98% DONE!! WHAT DO YOU THINK? :biggrin:


----------



## Tilburglowridaz

damn what a nice and realistic frame


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: THANKS BRO!! IT'S COMMING OUT NICE AND IT SHOULD BE CASTED BY THE END OF OCTOBER  THEM THE OTHER FRAMES WILL BE SCRATCHED BUILD ASWELL


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 24 2008, 05:06 PM~11688948
> *is that top one for a 65-68 chevy?
> 
> that reminds me, do u know what scale those radioshack ones are?
> *


IT HAS THE TYPE OF CAR IT BELONGS TO AT THE BOTTOM OF THE PAGE


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

lookin sik homie!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 27 2008, 02:35 PM~11714496
> *:biggrin: THANKS BRO!! IT'S COMMING OUT NICE AND IT SHOULD BE CASTED BY THE END OF OCTOBER  THEM THE OTHER FRAMES WILL BE SCRATCHED BUILD ASWELL
> *


i know im gettin a few :0 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 27 2008, 05:22 PM~11715811
> *i know im gettin a few  :0  :0
> *


THATS SOUNDS GREAT!! I WILL POST THEM UP ONCE THEY ARE READY TO BE SOLD  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL THE X-FRAME JUST NEED THE BODY MOUNT BRAKETS TRANNY MOUNT BRAKETS AND THE UPPER AND LOWER CONTROLL ARM MOUNTS TO BE DONE! THAT WILL BE TONIGHT


----------



## lowridermodels

looking good carnal!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

GRACIAS CARNALITO!!  JUST A FEW MONTHS FROM NOW THIS WILL BE CASTED AND READY TO SELL AS A COMPLETE UPGRADE FOR THE HOPP'N HYDRO'S 1:18TH SCALE REMOTE CONTROLL LO-LO


----------



## lowridermodels

put me on the list,i want 1 when their done!


----------



## customcoupe68

where is the punch 84 now days?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

NOT SURE WHAT DIRECTION I'M GOING WITH FIRST :biggrin: BUT HERES A FEW IDEAS 


















LOW RIDER?



LOW ROD?

HHHMMMMMMMMMMMMM?! I GOT IT!!!!!!







BBBBBOOOOTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHH :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I PLAN ON TAKING ANOTHER 63 BODY AND CONVERTING IT IN TO THE WAGON AND CONVERTABLE AND CASTING THEM TOO!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 28 2008, 01:05 PM~11720331
> *where is the punch 84 now days?
> *


NOT SURE!? BUT I WILL LOOK FOR THE NUMBER AND CALL THEM THIS WEEK!! MAYBE THEY WILL GIVE ME SOME PICS TO COMPLETE THE PROJECT :biggrin: 
I'LL KEEP YOU ALL POSTED :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow




----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 28 2008, 02:52 PM~11720842
> *are you making the a arms,or are we going to have to do that.ether way im straight with it.
> *


 i am workinh on making everything for it from the front end to the rear end and interior to the pan and door pannels too and core support and anything else i can think of


----------



## 2lowsyn

that last 63 is ugly, now the first oe is awsomely bad ass.


----------



## eastside1989

This is the direction I would Go.....


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 28 2008, 07:12 PM~11722366
> *that last 63 is ugly, now the first oe is assomely bad ass.
> *


i posted it to show a low rod to a low rider


----------



## 2lowsyn

well now i gota see what your thinkn about then .


----------



## Mr.1/16th

it will be an og kit but it's up to you who ever buys them to create from it!! i like all types of customs and low riders and hot rods to classics


----------



## Mr.1/16th

got this post from another site i belong to let me know what you all really think of it and me! is this true?! just woundering  



Author Thread Post a Reply 

##### ######

Registered: March 2006
Posts: 4299 Wed September 17, 2008 7:35pm Rating: 3.00 


One f many thoughts from members here regarding continual "dumps" of waaaay too many pictures w/o explanation and/or participation in the forum here...This guy is starting to bug the #### out of me. He uses up the whole goddamn photo section to show what could adequately be presented in two or three shots. I think it is really inconsiderate, because I like to see other peoples' pics too!


I looked at his website when he first joined and he REALLY comes off as an arrogant braggart, making it sound like he is the best modeler that ever lived. That is probably why it bugs me so much. It is for that reason that I refuse to leave him ANY feedback whatsoever, even if his stuff is well done (I do not care for lowriders anyway). I loved the feedback you left him! If you like, you can tell him that other members have complained about his proliferation of redundant photo pollution. Do I sound upset ?!


----------



## mademan

id tell him to politelly take a few steps back, and literally... f**k himself. :biggrin: 

but im just an arragant Braggart too, lol


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 28 2008, 08:07 PM~11722849
> *id tell him to politelly take a few steps back, and literally... f**k himself.  :biggrin:
> 
> but im just an arragant Braggart too, lol
> *


HAHAHA!! AND YES YOU ARE!! HEHEHEHEHEHEEHE!! THANKS FOR THE LOVE MADEMAN!!  THIS OTHER SITE IS FOR LARGE SCALE MODELS AND THEIR ALL OLD GUYS ON THIER! :biggrin: BUT WHO CARES ANYWAYS!! I BUILD BECAUSE I LOVE TOO AND I LEARN FROM ALL OF YOU :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

thats one thing ive noticed from LOTS OF (not all) of the older modellers on other sites.... they want to see EVERYTHING in 1 or 2 pics and nothing more. they dont care about the detail or work into it, just what it looks like!

which is why I primarily post on this site.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: amen!! well said!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

hey bro,r u going to have the glass for the 63's as well,or r u going to need some one to male them? i only ask becuse i have a vacum forming machine that makes lexan slot car bodys.hitt me back


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 28 2008, 09:51 PM~11723814
> *hey bro,r u going to have the glass for the 63's as well,or r u going to need some one to male them? i only ask becuse i have a vacum forming machine that makes lexan slot car bodys.hitt me back
> *


thats a great idea!! i'll be intouch with you bro!! thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: here are the updates that i did till 4:30 am from 8pm last night  
i extened the a-arms 1 3/4 scale incehes to let the wheel sit stright and made the brakets to make the upper and lower control arms work :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Looks Good Brother this is gonna be SWEET when its complete


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 29 2008, 12:37 PM~11728428
> *:biggrin: here are the updates that i did till 4:30 am from 8pm last night
> i extened the a-arms 1 3/4 scale incehes to let the wheel sit stright and made the brakets to make the upper and lower control arms work :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





hey mr 1/16th.......YOUR DA BOMB!!!!!! makin your own frame and shiizz.........crazy work man..




:worship: :worship:


----------



## low4oshow

lookin good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by mademan+Sep 28 2008, 08:07 PM~11722849-->
> 
> 
> 
> id tell him to politelly take a few steps back, and literally... f**k himself.  :biggrin:
> 
> but im just an arragant Braggart too, lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 08:58 PM~11723340
> *thats one thing ive noticed from LOTS OF (not all) of the older modellers on other sites.... they want to see EVERYTHING in 1 or 2 pics and nothing more. they dont care about the detail or work into it, just what it looks like!
> 
> which is why I primarily post on this site.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 09:51 PM~11723814
> *hey bro,r u going to have the glass for the 63's as well,or r u going to need some one to male them? i only ask becuse i have a vacum forming machine that makes lexan slot car bodys.hitt me back
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2008, 02:33 PM~11729629
> * Looks Good Brother this is gonna be SWEET when its complete
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2008, 03:44 PM~11730384
> *hey mr 1/16th.......YOUR DA BOMB!!!!!!    makin your own frame and shiizz.........crazy work man..
> :worship:  :worship:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-low4oshow_@Sep 29 2008, 04:17 PM~11730694
> *lookin good bro :thumbsup:
> *


YOU KNOW GUY'S, THIS TYPE OF THINGS MAKE ME LAUGH AT THEM FOR BEING SO STUPID AND IT'S ONLY GIVING ME THE FUEL TO BUILD AND CREATE MORE FROM SCRATCH!! THIS OTHER WEBSITE ARE NOTHING BUT GUY'S WHO HAVE TOO MUCH TIME ON THIER HANDS AND NO SICNE OF CREATIVITY! NOT ALL MEMBER SHARE THESE GUY'S VIEWS SO IT'S STILL A COOL PLACE FOR THE OTHER 1/16TH SCALE BULDER WHO UNDERSTAND THAT I'M ONLY AS GOOD AS I AM BECUASE OF THE PEOPLE WHO SHOW THIER WORK AND I CAN GET AN IDEA OF HOW TO BUILD SOMETHING THAT I LIKE!! SO I GUESS THEY DON'T LIKE ME BECAUSE THEY DON'T BUILD ANYTHING NEW OR FROM SCRATCH AND ALL THEY SHOW IS SOMETHINGS THAT THEY HAVE ALREADY DONE IN THE PAST! "WHAT EVER" SO IT'S GOOD TO KNOW THAT DUMB ASS PEOPLE LIKE THEM DON'T LIKE ME BECUASE I SHARE WHAT I'VE LEARNED WITH EVERY ONE!! BESIDES THAT I HAVE GROWN A BIT MORE WITH MY SKILLZ SINCE A FEWS YEARS AGO. SO I'M NOT MAD! JUST GOOD TO KNOW THAT I'M BUILDING THINGS THAT I LIKE AND NOT BUILDING WHAT EVER THEY LIKE!! CREATIONS COME FROM THOSE WHO HAVE THE VISION OF NEW WAYS TO FABRICATE CUSTOM CARS AND PARTS! LIKE BIGG'S SAID " DON'T HATE BECAUSE YOU CAN'T FABRICATE" THANKS TO ALL OF YOU WHO BUILD HERE IN LIL AND SHOW YOUR WORK!!! PROGRESS PICS HELP OUT EVERYONE!! EVEN "ME"  THIS X-FRAME IS GOING TO BE ONE OF MANY NEW ITEMS I WILL BE WORKING ON FOR THE NNL 09 SHOW'S TO COME :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

you ever go to the nnl finals


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 29 2008, 09:12 PM~11733667
> *you ever go to the nnl finals
> *


FINALS? WHERE ARE THEY AT? MAYBE BIGGS AND I CAN SEE WHAT TIME FRAME AND MAKE IT!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 29 2008, 04:24 PM~11733104
> *YOU KNOW GUY'S, THIS TYPE OF THINGS MAKE ME LAUGH AT THEM FOR BEING SO STUPID AND IT'S ONLY GIVING ME THE FUEL TO BUILD AND CREATE MORE FROM SCRATCH!! THIS OTHER WEBSITE ARE NOTHING BUT GUY'S WHO HAVE TOO MUCH TIME ON THIER HANDS AND NO SICNE OF CREATIVITY! NOT ALL MEMBER SHARE THESE GUY'S VIEWS SO IT'S STILL A COOL PLACE FOR THE OTHER 1/16TH SCALE BULDER WHO UNDERSTAND THAT I'M ONLY AS GOOD AS I AM BECUASE OF THE PEOPLE WHO SHOW THIER WORK AND I CAN GET AN IDEA OF HOW TO BUILD SOMETHING THAT I LIKE!! SO I GUESS THEY DON'T LIKE ME BECAUSE THEY DON'T BUILD ANYTHING NEW OR FROM SCRATCH AND ALL THEY SHOW IS SOMETHINGS THAT THEY HAVE ALREADY DONE IN THE PAST! "WHAT EVER" SO IT'S GOOD TO KNOW THAT DUMB ASS PEOPLE LIKE THEM  DON'T LIKE ME BECUASE I SHARE WHAT I'VE LEARNED WITH EVERY ONE!! BESIDES THAT I HAVE GROWN A BIT MORE WITH MY SKILLZ SINCE A FEWS YEARS AGO. SO I'M NOT MAD! JUST GOOD TO KNOW THAT I'M BUILDING THINGS THAT I LIKE AND NOT BUILDING WHAT EVER THEY LIKE!! CREATIONS COME FROM THOSE WHO HAVE THE VISION OF NEW WAYS TO FABRICATE  CUSTOM CARS AND PARTS! LIKE BIGG'S SAID " DON'T HATE BECAUSE YOU CAN'T FABRICATE" THANKS TO ALL OF YOU WHO BUILD HERE IN LIL AND SHOW YOUR WORK!!! PROGRESS PICS HELP OUT EVERYONE!! EVEN "ME"   THIS X-FRAME IS GOING TO BE ONE OF MANY NEW ITEMS I WILL BE WORKING ON FOR THE NNL 09 SHOW'S TO COME :biggrin:
> *



the ferarri and exotic builders kill me..... they all look exactly the same :cheesy: 

i show progress pics not to show off.... so other homies can see the steps i went thru and the work that goes in... and they can see how to do it themselves too  

I only post here and on Model Cars mag... i tried Scale Auto once but got turned off real quick....


----------



## Mr.1/16th

SAME HERE BRO!! MCM FORUM AND LIL IS THE ONLY PLACE FROM ME AND ALSO MY WEBSITE  SOCALINNOVATIONS


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: HERE ARE MORE PICS OF THE FRAME SO-FAR!! :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

damn now that i think about it i should have gottin that kit
i had a chance of gitting a 1/16th 55 nomad but didn't know where to get the lowrider goodies at heres the best part it only costs 30 bucks
oh well maybe it will be there still


----------



## BiggC

Looks great man!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

GO BACK AND GET IT! IF NOE THEN EBAY!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 2 2008, 07:26 PM~11763623
> *Looks great man!!
> *


THANKS CARNAL!! IM MAKING THE SHOCKS AND PUMPS FRONT AND BACK AND THIS WEEKEND I'LL BE FINISHING THE TRANNY MOUNTS AND BRAKES THEN BACK TO THE SABURBAN AND FIX THE STEPS ON SO-BAD AND PACK THEM UP FOR THE SHOW NEXT WEEK IN TOLEDO WITH BIGGS!! :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 4 2008, 01:13 PM~10086546
> *WELL HERE ARE THE PICS OF MY  1/16TH ROLL'S CHIP FOOSE CUSTOM :biggrin: IT WILL BE CONVERTED FROM A FOUR DOOR TO A TWO DOOR AND FULL CUSTOM FRAME AND INTERIOR AND PAINT AND MOTOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What happend to this?


----------



## spikekid999

actaul workin pumps?? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

IT'S BEING WORKED ON BUT I WILL BE POSTING PICS AFTER THE NNL#29 SHOW! IT'S BEEN AWAITING TO BE CREATED AND IT'S WAITING IT'S TURN :biggrin: HAVE 100% SCRACTH BUILD ITEMS I'M WORKING ON HERE AND THIER. IT HAS ALOT OF WORK TO DE DONE TO IT! SO I'LL BE POSTING THE PROGREES UP HERE TWO WEEKS FROM NOW!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 2 2008, 07:43 PM~11763727
> *actaul workin pumps?? :0 :biggrin:
> *


C'MON!! EVERYTHING I BUILD WORKS :biggrin: I AM DOING IT FOR THE FACT THAT ONCE YOU BUY THE FRAME, YOU CAN STAND IT IN ANY POSTION YOU WANT! THREE WHEEL TO SPIDERED UP TO PANCAKED OR EVEN A HOPPER! FOR THIS EVERYTHING WILL WORK


----------



## MTX686

So are you building these for sale? Where can you get a 1:16 scale impala?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Oct 2 2008, 07:51 PM~11763781
> *So are you building these for sale? Where can you get a 1:16 scale impala?
> *


AT YOUR LOCAL HOBBY STORE, IT'S THE HOPP'N HYDRO'S 1:18TH SCALE R/C/ CAR AND WITH THIS UPGRADE YOU CAN BUILD A 1/16TH LO-LO OR LOW ROD :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 2 2008, 08:48 PM~11763759
> *C'MON!! EVERYTHING I BUILD WORKS :biggrin:  I AM DOING IT FOR THE FACT THAT ONCE YOU BUY THE FRAME, YOU CAN STAND IT IN ANY POSTION YOU WANT! THREE WHEEL TO SPIDERED UP TO PANCAKED OR EVEN A HOPPER! FOR THIS EVERYTHING WILL WORK
> *


im talkin bout actual pumps in cylinders that use fluid! :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686

I dont have any hobbie shops here. Do you have pictures of it?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 2 2008, 07:53 PM~11763794
> *im talkin bout actual pumps in cylinders that use fluid! :biggrin:
> *


I COULD BUT THEY WOULD VERY EXPENSIVE BRO!! BUT IT CAN BE DONE


----------



## spikekid999




----------



## twinn

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 2 2008, 08:55 PM~11763812
> *I COULD BUT THEY WOULD VERY EXPENSIVE BRO!! BUT IT CAN BE DONE
> *


ya. i was thinkin for hoses use wire, and strip the wire out so its just the outter coating, since there wouldnt be a whole lotta pressure in em


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 2 2008, 07:57 PM~11763829
> *ya. i was thinkin for hoses use wire, and strip the wire out so its just the outter coating, since there wouldnt be a whole lotta pressure in em
> *


insted i would use aluminum tubbing and threadt it at the ends and then use sadder to seal the outter parts for the fluids will not leak  
thanks to the pic of the 1:18th scale impala bro and twinn "Carvorn" "Macgyver tool "!! thanks for the luv carnal!!!!!


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 2 2008, 06:56 PM~11763821
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WHAT UP SMALLZ :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 2 2008, 09:06 PM~11763905
> *insted i would use aluminum tubbing and threadt it at the ends and then use sadder to seal the outter parts for the fluids will not leak
> thanks to the pic of the 1:18th scale impala bro and twinn "Carvorn" "Macgyver tool "!! thanks for the luv carnal!!!!!
> *


ya thatd work better, and youd have hardlines!
no problem


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON IT FOR ABOUT 1 1/2 YEARS BUT HAD TO PUT IT ON THE BACK BUNER FOR NOW BUT I WILL BE GETTING BACK TO IT SOME DAY


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good..i never could get in to the bigger scale but you got me liking them now


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Oct 2 2008, 08:23 PM~11764061
> *lookin good..i never could get in to the bigger scale but you got me liking them now
> *


x2


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by chris mineer+Oct 2 2008, 08:23 PM~11764061-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good..i never could get in to the bigger scale but you got me liking them now
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-twinn_@Oct 2 2008, 08:43 PM~11764323
> *x2
> *


THANKS GUY'S!! I'LL KEEP YOU ALL POSTED ON THE PROGRESS OF THE BUILD AND LET YOU ALL KNOW WHEN THEY WILL BE AVALABLE :biggrin: 
WE'LL BE SEEING YOU SOON TWIN


----------



## Mr.1/16th

GOT A FEW MORE TO SHOW AND I'LL BE BACK IN THE SHOP IN THE AFTERNOON SATURDAY :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

damn!! looking good!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

GRACIAS CARNAL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 3 2008, 11:47 PM~11775296
> *GRACIAS CARNAL!!! :biggrin:
> *


but thats too damn many pictures!!! , hahaha j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: I KNOW HUH!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 3 2008, 10:49 PM~11775314
> *but thats too damn many pictures!!! , hahaha j/k :biggrin:
> *



LOL 

That is hella clean bro


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WAIT TILL AFTER NEXT WEEK!! IT WILL BE ALOT BETTER WITH THE FIREWALL AND CORE-SUPPORT AND HARD LINES AND SPRINGS AND OF COURSE THE JUICE FOR THE SET UP!!


----------



## low4oshow

yup :0


----------



## BODINE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMTsveBdNe8&feature=related


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 2 2008, 07:56 PM~11763816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got one of those , 1:18 scale :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 4 2008, 03:40 PM~11777942
> *i got one of those , 1:18 scale  :biggrin:
> *


yup. as soon as 1/16th finds his charger body, im gonna have a charger hopper, and he'll have another 63 imp body to chop up to build a wagon :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 4 2008, 06:14 PM~11778874
> *yup. as soon as 1/16th finds his charger body, im gonna have a charger hopper, and he'll have another 63 imp body to chop up to build a wagon :0
> *


GOT A FEW MORE BOXES TO LOOK IN BRO!!


----------



## spikekid999

its all good homie


----------



## ElMonte74'

Nice work carnal


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WHATS EVERYONE!! LASTNIGHT MY BRO CHR1S619 STOPPED BY THE M.C.B.A. CUSTOM 1/16TH FAB CHOP SHOP AND HUNG OUT WITH ME FOR A FEW HOURS AND GOT TO CHECK OUT MY COLLECTIONS FIRST HAND :biggrin: I HOOKED UP CHR1S WITH SOME KITS AND SOME GOOD INFO ON BUILDING AND AIRBRUSH PAINTING TIPS TOO :biggrin: THANKS HOMIE FOR STOPPING BY THE PAD AND KICKING IT WITH ME!!!


----------



## CHR1S619

Thanks to you homie!! :biggrin: I got to see the Awsome builds :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks for all the ideas & tips. I cant wait to kick it again.
I cant wait to paint the benz :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 6 2008, 12:56 PM~11792266
> *Thanks to you homie!! :biggrin: I got to see the Awsome builds :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Thanks for all the ideas & tips. I cant wait to kick it again.
> I cant wait to paint the benz  :biggrin:
> *


ANYTIME BROTHER!! GET YOU STUF TOGETHER AND KEEP IT CLOSE TO THE DOOR!! WE'LL HOOK UP AGAIN IN THE NEXT WEEKS TO COME! GOT TO GET READY FOR THE TRIP TO THE NNL#29 SHOW IN TOLEDO AND WE'LL KEEP YOU ALL POSTED ON THE TRIP!!! HEY CHR1S! GET SOME IDEAS ON WHAT YOU WANT TO DO TO THE BENZ AND WRITE I DOWN AND BE READY FOR THE CALL CARNAL!! WE'LL HOOK UP SOME CARNE ASADO AND ALL THE CHILL FOOD TOO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

ORALE :thumbsup: I ILL READY GOT IDEAS WE'LL GO THRO THEM LATER :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

sup


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 6 2008, 03:50 PM~11794076
> *sup
> *


WWWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!! CALL ME LATER!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL EVERYONE! BIGGS AND I WILL BE FLYING OUT THIS FRIDAY MORNING TO DETROIT AND THEN TO TOLEDO FOR THE NNL#29 SHOW!! WE'LL BE POSTING PICS AFTER WE GET BACK :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

cool, can't wait to see the pics. Good look out their. We'll have to kick it after :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 8 2008, 06:46 PM~11816077
> *cool, can't wait to see the pics. Good look out their. We'll have to kick it after  :thumbsup:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD TO ME CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

aww shit i forgot to call.:0 ill hit you up later uffin:


----------



## undead white boy

damn homie i should hit you up the next time i go down to S.D. and kick it with yha for a little bit i could use some airbrush tips


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 9 2008, 10:41 AM~11821419
> *damn homie i should hit you up the next time i go down to S.D. and kick it with yha for a little bit i could use some airbrush tips
> *


just let me know!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL EVERYONE, I'M ABOUT TO HEAD UP TO L.A. AND TO BIGGS PAD FOR THE NIGHT! SEE YOU ALL LATERS AND WILL POST THE PICS ON TUESDAY MORNING


----------



## CHR1S619

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WHATS UP EVERYONE!! WERE BAAAAAACCCCCKKKKKKK!!!!!!
MAN IT WAS A GREEAT TRIP AND HAD A BLAST OUT THIER! I GOT BACK LAST NIGHT AND I GOT MY LASTEST 1/16TH SCALE PROJECT ON THE SHOP DESK :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

What all did they break?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:angry: :angry:


----------



## CHR1S619

THAT REALLY SUCKS HOMIE :angry: HOPE YOU CAN FIX IT UP SOON!


----------



## low4oshow

damn,they need to pay for that!!
so,when did you get back in


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WE GOT IN LASTNIGHT TO LAX :biggrin: THEN AFTER WE ATE AT THE SPOT AGAIN!!!! LEFT L.A. WITH A FULL ATNK OF GAS AND A FULL BELLY!!!  GOT HOME TO SAN DEIGO ABOUT 11:30 PM


----------



## MKD904

How did they manage to break all of that?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

PM ME FRO THE DETAILS


----------



## drnitrus

:0


----------



## low4oshow

woooooow,you gonna get some big bread out of this huh?


----------



## low4oshow

and man,i would have been so pissed off!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I PRAY THAT IT ALL GO'S GOOD AND WHEN IT DOES! IT WILL PAY FOR THE 09 SHOWS!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 14 2008, 09:32 PM~11863810
> *:angry: I'M STILL PISSED OFF ABOUT IT GUY'S!!!! FOTHERMUCKERS ARE NOT GOING TO HERE THE END OF THIS!!!! I PRAY THAT IT ALL GO'S GOOD AND WHEN IT DOES! IT WILL PAY FOR THE 09 SHOWS!!
> *


i dont forget to add in MENTAL ANGWISH and PAIN AND SUFFERING cause of the new stress it has cause you !LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

That really sucks bro  :angry: Make em pay


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2008, 07:36 PM~11863855
> *i  dont  forget  to  add  in  MENTAL  ANGWISH  and  PAIN  AND SUFFERING    cause  of the  new  stress  it has  cause  you !LOL! :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH!!! X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Oct 14 2008, 08:36 PM~11863855-->
> 
> 
> 
> i  dont  forget  to  add  in  MENTAL  ANGWISH  and  PAIN  AND SUFFERING    cause  of the  new  stress  it has   cause   you !LOL! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 08:47 PM~11864016
> *That really sucks bro    :angry: Make em pay
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHR1S619_@Oct 14 2008, 08:58 PM~11864171
> *HELL YEAH!!! X2 :biggrin:
> *


AND ALSO I CAN'T SLEEP THINKING OF THE SOUND IT MADE AS IT BROKE!! THE TRAMA AND CAN'T EAT :tears: :tears: :barf: :barf: hno: hno: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I GOT MY CASE BACK FROM OHIO TODAY AND THE TRUCK IS TRASHED BUT FIXABLE! IT'S GOING TO TAKE A MIRACLE TO FIX AND NOT HAVE TO TUOCH PAINT UP! THIS REALLY SUCKS!! :angry:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 17 2008, 08:54 PM~11898231
> *I GOT MY CASE BACK FROM OHIO TODAY AND THE TRUCK IS TRASHED BUT FIXABLE! IT'S GOING TO TAKE A MIRACLE TO FIX AND NOT HAVE TO TUOCH PAINT UP! THIS REALLY SUCKS!! :angry:
> *


That sucks man. Hope you can save it.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 17 2008, 07:04 PM~11898322
> *That sucks man. Hope you can save it.
> *


X2 :angry: that sucks!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

YOU KNOW MEEEEEEEE  IT WILL BE FIXED AFTER MY TRIP TO CHICAGO THIS WEEKEND YALL!!!! GOING TO THE WINDY CITY AND COMMOING BACK ON MONDAY AND BACK TO THE GRIND


----------



## ElRafa

We got faith brother


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 17 2008, 11:06 PM~11900550
> * We got faith brother
> *


YUP YUP!!!! I'M BACK FROM CHICAGO YA'LL!! WE WERE INVITED TO ATTEND A SERMIN AT THE NATION OF ISLAM WITH "LUIS FARRAKHAN" IN THE TEMPLE TO BE APRART OF THE REDEDICATION OF THE TEMPLE. WE WERE THE "GOOD SAMARITANS FROM SAN DIEGO" AS WE WERE ALL INTRODUCED TO ALL OF THE OTHER DIGGNATARIES FROM ALL OVER THE WORLD. WE GOT TO MEET THE JAMES BROWNS FAMILY AND OTEHR FRIENDS AND FAMUS PEOPLE WHILE WE WERE THIER FOR THE WEEKEND!!


----------



## chris mineer

sarry to hear about the truck..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

pop up some pics of the damage...

what a bunch of assholes.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow: sue them!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: I HAVE A CLAIM WITH THE UPS PEOPLE AND INSURANCE WITH UPS ON IT


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH UPS AND THEY ARE GOING TO SEND OUT AN INSPECTION PERSON TO INVESTIGATE AND LOOK AT ALL THE DAMAGE TO MY TRUCK-LAMBO-COBRA THIS WEEK!


----------



## lonnie

i would have beat the shit out of the guy and then made him pay i loved that truck sorry to here about that bro but we know a little time in your hands and it will look better than it did :guns: :guns: :guns: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeap..what a bunch of assholes


----------



## Mr.1/16th

YUP! BUT THE THING IS THAT I CAN'T FIX ANYTHING TILL THEY SURVEY THE DAMAGE AND IT'S KILLING ME LOOKING AT IT ALL MESSED UP! :angry:


----------



## drnitrus

DAMN looks like throwing the fuckin case around was part of the inspection

that stuff is pretty banged up


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I HAVE TO WAIT FOR THEM TO FINISH THIER INSPECTIONS BEFORE I GET TO FIX IT! :angry: THEN I HAVE TO SEND OUT THE CLAIM FORUM FROM THE T.S.A. FUCKERS AND WAIT FOR THEM TO GET BACK TO ME TOO.... :angry: :angry: :angry: SO IT'S GOING TO BE A WHILE BEFORE I FIX THEM ALL!! IT'S GOING TO BE TOURCHER TO SEE THEM ALL RIPPED APPART UNTILL THEY SAY WHAT THEY ARE GOING TO PAY FRO IT! :angry:


----------



## eastside1989

Sorry about your Truck Bro...My mail man crushed a box in my mail box...and yes it was a model and he broke the body in Half...and this was before I could built in and that sucked...your model is a hundred times better..even broken....


----------



## kykustoms

damn that fuckin sucx but if u get paid good u can always fix it and do things u wanted to do after u finished it it might be worth it in the end


----------



## josh 78

HAVE TO WAIT FOR THEM TO FINISH THIER INSPECTIONS BEFORE I GET TO FIX IT! THEN I HAVE TO SEND OUT THE CLAIM FORUM FROM THE T.S.A. FUCKERS AND WAIT FOR THEM TO GET BACK TO ME TOO.... SO IT'S GOING TO BE A WHILE BEFORE I FIX THEM ALL!! IT'S GOING TO BE TOURCHER TO SEE THEM ALL RIPPED APPART UNTILL THEY SAY WHAT THEY ARE GOING TO PAY FRO IT! 




Thats Fucking Shit man....................


----------



## Mr.1/16th

YUP! HAVE TO WAIT FRO THEM!! AINT THIS A BITCH :angry: !!!!


----------



## chris mineer

u an biggs gowing to nnl east next year? if so ill try to make plans to be their


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Oct 21 2008, 08:16 PM~11934528
> *u an biggs gowing to nnl east next year? if so ill try to make plans to be their
> *


YUP!!! WE WILL BE THIER BRO!! JERSEY 09 AND TOLEDO TOO AND SAN JO


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: ARE YOU ALL GOING TO THE 09 SAN JO SHOW? I HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL AT SOME OF THE SHOWS!! :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 21 2008, 12:31 PM~11930444
> *I HAVE TO WAIT FOR THEM TO FINISH THIER INSPECTIONS BEFORE I GET TO FIX IT! :angry:  THEN I HAVE TO SEND OUT THE CLAIM FORUM FROM THE T.S.A. FUCKERS AND WAIT FOR THEM TO GET BACK TO ME TOO.... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  SO IT'S GOING TO BE A WHILE BEFORE I FIX THEM ALL!! IT'S GOING TO BE TOURCHER TO SEE THEM ALL RIPPED APPART UNTILL THEY SAY WHAT THEY ARE GOING TO PAY FRO IT! :angry:
> *


Do you know if you have to have it appraised? Kinda like an insurance claim.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

NOT SURE. BUT I WILL FIND OUT THIS WEEK


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 21 2008, 08:42 PM~11935604
> *  NOT SURE. BUT I WILL FIND OUT THIS WEEK
> *


Just wondering. I had an incident awhile back with one of my surfboards getting fucked up. Wasn't with TSL though. It was with the airlines. And all I got was $50. and my board was over $700. Just didn't have any proof on how much it was worth. Though the $50. did pay for the REPAIR. Good thing it was repair able. I'd been FUCKED if it could not be.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 21 2008, 09:49 PM~11935690
> *Just wondering. I had an incident awhile back with one of my surfboards getting fucked up. Wasn't with TSL though. It was with the airlines. And all I got was $50. and my board was over $700. Just didn't have any proof on how much it was worth. Though the $50. did pay for the REPAIR. Good thing it was repair able. I'd been FUCKED if it could not be.
> *


DAMMMMMM!! FIFFTY DOLLARS!!!! FUCK THAT BRO!! I WOULD HAVE SHOVED THE BOARD UP THIER A$$ AND CALLED IT PAID IN FULL!!!!


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 21 2008, 08:55 PM~11935736
> *DAMMMMMM!! FIFFTY DOLLARS!!!! FUCK THAT BRO!! I WOULD HAVE SHOVED THE BOARD UP THIER A$$ AND CALLED IT PAID IN FULL!!!!
> *


LOL,let me tell you I came so close, too. :biggrin: I don't even know how they did it too. It was in it's padded case. Any ways that it now HISTORY. But just concerned about your situation. Just some thing to think about when they SHOW up. "GIVE THEM HELL" :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Oct 21 2008, 10:48 PM~11936392
> *LOL,let me tell you I came so close, too.  :biggrin:  I don't even know how they did it too. It was in it's padded case. Any ways that it now HISTORY. But just concerned about your situation. Just some thing to think about when they SHOW up. "GIVE THEM HELL" :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS BRO!! I WILL DO THAT!!


----------



## twinn

:banghead: :banghead: :rant: :rant:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 21 2008, 11:46 PM~11936809
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


THATS RIGHT BRO!! FUCKERS ARE GOING TO PAY :angry: :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

keep your head cool.... let karma take care


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 22 2008, 12:47 AM~11937274
> *keep your head cool.... let karma take care
> *


X2 THE TRUCK WILL BE GOOD AS NEW SOON :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 22 2008, 01:49 AM~11937277
> *X2 THE TRUCK WILL BE GOOD AS NEW SOON :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

thats terrible what hapened to the truck!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

SOON YA'LL!! IT WILL RETURN FROM THE DESTRUCTION ZONE HELL


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL EVERYONE, I HADE A FRIEND WHO IS A PRO SHOO THE PICS AS UPS ASKED FOR, SHE TOOK ABOUT 45 PICS AND I HAVE THE PICS OF HOW I PACKED THE MODELS FROM TOLEDO BACK TO ME. SO NOW IT'S UP TO THEM  I AM SEEKING $800.00


----------



## mademan

sounds fair enough! that truck is bad ass


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS BRO! MEANS ALOT TO ME TOO. I WILL BE PUTTING IT BACK TOGETHER THIS WEEKEND AND PUTTING BACK IN THE DISPLAY CSE FOR GOOD.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 23 2008, 05:39 PM~11955936
> *THANKS BRO! MEANS ALOT TO ME TOO. I WILL BE PUTTING IT BACK TOGETHER THIS WEEKEND AND PUTTING BACK IN THE DISPLAY CSE FOR GOOD.
> *


  I'll be their... getting in your way :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THATS KOOL BRO!! CAN USE THE HELP BROTHER


----------



## 2lowsyn

what happened to the truck yo. shipping problem ?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 23 2008, 07:41 PM~11956485
> *what happened to the truck yo. shipping problem ?
> *


 C'MON!!!! UPS TRASHED MY "SOO-BADD" TRUCK AND THE LAMBO AND COBRA FROM TOLEDO OHIO UPS OUT OF MAUMEE :angry: LOOKS LIKE THEY CHUCKED IT AROUND AND KICKED IT A FEW TIMES :angry:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: THANKS CHR1S619 FOR KICKING IT AT THE SHOP AGIAN WITH ME! WE FOUND A NEW BREAK IN THE BEAST AND TOOK PICS OF IT  ASS HOLES ARE LOOKING OVER THE DAMAGE AND I'M JUST WAITING FOR THE OUT COME


----------



## undead white boy

they should die
that sucks ass bro
hope you can get alot of cash out of them for that
then fix it up again


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 26 2008, 01:10 PM~11976381
> *they should die
> that sucks ass bro
> hope you can get alot of cash out of them for that
> then fix it up again
> *


WE WILL SEE! BUT IT'S FIXABLE AND THEN "R E T I R E D" FROM THE SHOWS AND WILL LIVE IN MY DISPLAY CASE FOR EEEEVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 26 2008, 12:10 PM~11976381
> *they should die
> that sucks ass bro
> hope you can get alot of cash out of them for that
> then fix it up again
> *


MAN!! IF YOU WOULD SEE THE TRUCK, YOU WOULD REALLY WANT TO KILL THEM!! :angry: THE LAMBO & THE COBRA ARE BAD TOO  :angry:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:angry: MY SHOP LOOKS LIKE "OVERHAULING" INSTED OF A CUSTOM BUILDING SHOP! CHR1S GOT A GOOD LOOK AT EVERYTHING.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 26 2008, 12:26 PM~11976460
> *:angry: MY SHOP LOOKS LIKE "OVERHAULING" INSTED OF A CUSTOM BUILDING SHOP! CHR1S GOT A GOOD LOOK AT EVERYTHING.
> *


 :biggrin: YUP!


----------



## Hellraizer

:biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 23 2008, 09:48 PM~11958660
> *C'MON!!!! UPS TRASHED MY "SOO-BADD" TRUCK AND THE LAMBO AND COBRA FROM TOLEDO OHIO UPS OUT OF MAUMEE :angry:  LOOKS LIKE THEY CHUCKED IT AROUND AND KICKED IT A FEW TIMES :angry:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: 
why :tears: 
will i havnt read up yt but im sure you got this takn care of .


----------



## Mr.1/16th

IT SOON WILL BE


----------



## Mr.1/16th

JUST EMAILED THE DAMAGES AND TOTAL COST OF REPAIRS FOR THE TRUCK-LAMBO-COBRA  THEY BETTER PAY UP! :angry:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 26 2008, 12:17 PM~11976413
> *WE WILL SEE! BUT IT'S FIXABLE AND THEN "R E T I R E D" FROM THE SHOWS AND WILL LIVE IN MY DISPLAY CASE FOR EEEEVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRR!!!!!
> *


come on bro
retire it in december not right now bro there are a few shows left in this year


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I HEAR YOU BRO BUT I'M DONE FOR THE SEASON  FIXING THE BEAST IS GOING TO TAKE ALOT OF TIME AND THE OTHERS ASWELL! BY THE END OF NOVEMBER I WILL BE BACK ON THE GRIND WITH THE ROLLS AND 63 IMPALA  FOR THE 09 SHOWS  THIS TRUCK MEANS ALOT TO ME AND I NEED TO FIX IT AND RETIRE IT BUT NOT FORGET WHAT IT TOOK TO CREATE IT. THEIR WILL BE ANOTHER BUILD LIKE IT SOON!! COUNT ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 27 2008, 11:53 AM~11984678
> *I HEAR YOU BRO BUT I'M DONE FOR THE SEASON   FIXING THE BEAST IS GOING TO TAKE ALOT OF TIME AND THE OTHERS ASWELL! BY THE END OF NOVEMBER I WILL BE BACK ON THE GRIND WITH THE ROLLS AND 63 IMPALA   FOR THE 09 SHOWS   THIS TRUCK MEANS ALOT TO ME AND I NEED TO FIX IT AND RETIRE IT BUT NOT FORGET WHAT IT TOOK TO CREATE IT. THEIR WILL BE ANOTHER BUILD LIKE IT SOON!! COUNT ON IT :biggrin:
> *


then my friend i will be on the look out for that build


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANK YOU FRIEND :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 27 2008, 12:00 PM~11984747
> *then my friend i will be on the look out for that build
> *


X2 I can't wait to see what he comes up with! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

You guys know its gonna be crazy


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 27 2008, 12:52 PM~11985113
> *You guys know its gonna be crazy
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: THANKS GUY'S!! I WILL KEEP YOU ALL POSTED ON THE OUT COME OF THE UPS CRAP!  BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR THE NEW LINE OF 1/16TH RESIN GOODIES WE WILL BE SELLING


----------



## 2lowsyn

i still say kill them. and take ther cash. got any up date on the car so far ?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

EVERYTHING IS ON MY DESK FOR NOW. I AM WAITING TO HERE FROM THEM AND WHEN I DO, YOU KNOW ME I'LL BE REPAIRING AND INPROVING THE BEAST AND OTHER SO IT " N E V E R - E V E R -EVEVEVEVEVEVEVEVVEEEERR" HAPPENS AGIAN


----------



## low4oshow

sup foo,ima hit ya up tomorrow


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I'LL BE EXPECTING OUR CALL BRO


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WELL AT THE HOTEL TONIGHT WE HAD A GUEST CHECK IN :biggrin: CAN ANYONE GUESS WHO THIS CHAMPION IS :biggrin: 








HERE WE ARE WITH THE CHAMP! KOOL CAT AND KOOL TO CHAT WITH


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

pro wrestler right!?? :dunno:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: YUP-YUP!! WWE


----------



## Mr.1/16th

SHELTON SHOWED US THE TITLE BELT AND SAID THAT HE WOULD POSSIBLY POSE WITH IT ON WITH US AGAIN TONIGHT. SO LETS SEE IF IT HAPPENS YA'LL!!!


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Oct 27 2008, 12:52 PM~11985113-->
> 
> 
> 
> You guys know its gonna be crazy
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yha it is
> ive only seen pics of the truck and i love it already
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr.1/16th_@Oct 27 2008, 04:14 PM~11986961
> *:biggrin: THANKS GUY'S!! I WILL KEEP YOU ALL POSTED ON THE OUT COME OF THE UPS CRAP!  BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR THE NEW LINE OF 1/16TH RESIN GOODIES WE WILL BE SELLING
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: GOT THE CALL FROM UPS THIS MORNING AND THEY RECIEVED THE PICS OF EVERYTHING SO I'LL BE WAITING FRO AN ANSWER IN THE NEXT WEEK TO COME.


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 28 2008, 03:27 PM~11995715
> *:biggrin: GOT THE CALL FROM UPS THIS MORNING AND THEY RECIEVED THE PICS OF EVERYTHING SO I'LL BE WAITING FRO AN ANSWER IN THE NEXT WEEK TO COME.
> *


good news, homie


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 28 2008, 03:27 PM~11995715
> *:biggrin: GOT THE CALL FROM UPS THIS MORNING AND THEY RECIEVED THE PICS OF EVERYTHING SO I'LL BE WAITING FRO AN ANSWER IN THE NEXT WEEK TO COME.
> *


GOOD LUCK HOMIE!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: graicas carnal :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

coo :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Good Luck Bro Hope all goes in your favor.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 28 2008, 10:41 PM~12001676
> *Good Luck Bro Hope all goes in your favor.
> *


i am praying so!! besides, i still have the one from t.s.a. from lax too


----------



## Smallz

:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## spikekid999

damn bro i just went check this out, that fuckin sucks bro. how much you gonna get for it?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:angry: FUCKERS!! I GOING AFTER $850.00 FOR THE DAMAGE


----------



## rodburner1974

that's really shitty what happened to your models Santiago! i saw them in person and they were well built and detailed. I hope you are covered by insurance through TSA.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 20 2008, 02:37 PM~11919660
> *:angry: :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf :0 good luck homie i hope you get paid for that sorry to hear that


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 29 2008, 02:11 AM~12002735
> *:angry: FUCKERS!! I GOING AFTER $850.00 FOR THE DAMAGE
> *


damn hope you get what your goin after


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: GRACIAS BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 29 2008, 01:51 AM~12002998
> *damn hope you get what your goin after
> *


X2 that shit dont fly - LOL


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WAITING FOR THE ADJUSTER TO CALL ME BACK WITHIN 48HRS THEY SAID


----------



## Smallz

:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## CHR1S619

Chale! Build a 1:1 of the truck & go run over all of them!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

II KKKKKKKKKNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWW HHHHHHHHHUUUUUUUHHHH?!?!?!?!!?!?


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 29 2008, 07:30 PM~12010389
> *II KKKKKKKKKNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWW HHHHHHHHHUUUUUUUHHHH?!?!?!?!!?!?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOOD LUCK CARNAL!!!


----------



## Diamond502

???

here anything yet, homie

???


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: !!!!!!!!BBBBBBBAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!
THEY JUST CALLED ME AND IT WAS APPROVED FOR $940.00 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THEY ARE SENDING OUT THE FORMS TO ME AND THEM THE CHECK!!!!


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 30 2008, 03:46 PM~12016572
> *:biggrin: !!!!!!!!BBBBBBBAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!
> THEY JUST CALLED ME AND IT WAS APPROVED FOR $940.00 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  THEY ARE SENDING OUT THE FORMS TO ME AND THEM THE CHECK!!!!
> *


BOOYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## CHR1S619

ORALE CARNAL!!! That's sick homie!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 GOOD FOR U HOMIE!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:0 thats great homie!!!! congrats!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic

good to hear man :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: YUP!! I AM GOING TO ASK MR.BIGGS TO DO AND ESTAMATE OF THE DAMAGES AND ATTACH IT TO THE FORUMS THAY ARE SENDNG ME


----------



## low4oshow

wow.is that for one car or all??


----------



## lb808

Glad to see, that they are going to PAY for there"FUCK-UP".


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow+Oct 30 2008, 09:10 PM~12020826-->
> 
> 
> 
> wow.is that for one car or all??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lb808_@Oct 30 2008, 09:13 PM~12020865
> *Glad to see, that they are going to PAY for there"FUCK-UP".
> *


THANKS! IT WILL BE FOR ALL THE KITS THAT GOT JACKED


----------



## lonnie

glad to here bro at least its not a total loss


----------



## Mr.1/16th

VERY TRUE! THEY ARE SEND ME THE FORMS AND I WILL FILL THEM OUT AND GET PAYED AFTER THAT!  IT WAS FOR THE DAMAGES TO THE MODELS AND THE CASE :biggrin: NOW T.S.A. CLAIM :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WELL, I'M ABOUT TO GO AND VOTE  SEE YOU ALL TONIGHT ON L.I.L :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

THANKS AGAIN CARNAL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I'LL BE GETTING MY STUFF READY FOR TOMORROW


----------



## Mr.1/16th

ANYTIME LIL BRO AND CONGRATS ON BECOMMING A NEW MEMBER OF M.C.B.A. BRO!!! WE GOT ALOT OF WORK TO DO SO GET READY FOR SCHOOL


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 8 2008, 10:32 PM~12102589
> *ANYTIME LIL BRO AND CONGRATS ON BECOMMING A NEW MEMBER OF M.C.B.A. BRO!!! WE GOT ALOT OF WORK TO DO SO GET READY FOR SCHOOL
> *


 :biggrin: IM READY CARNAL!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL EVERYONE, GOING TO BE PUTTING THE "SOO-BADD" BACK TOGETHER AND GET IT READY FOR VICTORVILLE AT THE END OF THE MONTH  SEE YOU ALL THIER


----------



## ElRafa

:0 :0 Do it homie


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 10 2008, 02:07 PM~12114223
> *:0  :0  Do it homie
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WHATZ SUUPPP EVERYONE!! WELL I'M BACK AT IT AGAIN WITH A NEW PROJECT FOR A CLIENT OF MY HERE IN EL CAJON :biggrin: MET THEM AT THE CAR SHOW A FEW MONTH AGO IN DOWN TOWN SEA PORT VILLAGE AND I ASKED IF THEY WOULD BE INTERESTED IN HAVING THIER SHOP CAR BUILT IN 1/16TH CUSTOM MODEL. THEY SAID TO SPEAK WITH THEM IN A FEW WEEKS AT THIER SHOP TO VIEW THE CAR BETTER. SO A FIREND AND I STOPPED IN AND THEY GAVE ME THE GREEN LIGHT TO FAB THIER CUSTOM MUSTANG PANNEL


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## CHR1S619

:0 DAMN CARNAL, ITS COMING OUT GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: KEEP IT UP HOMIE


----------



## STREETRACEKING

i like it and i love tham rims! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 14 2008, 02:42 AM~12153665
> *:0 DAMN CARNAL, ITS COMING OUT GOOD :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  KEEP IT UP HOMIE
> *


*X2*


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: THANKS FOR THE LUV GUY'S!!! THE OWNER WANTS THE STOCK 65 HUBCAPS TO ROLL ON SO I'LL MAKE ONE FOR ME DOWN THE ROAD  
BUT I HAVE TO GIVE PROPS TO MY LIL BRO CHR1S619 HERE YOU CAN SEE THE MASTER AT WORK OPENING THE GAS LID FOR THE FIRST TIME AND HE DID EVERY WELL!! GOLD STAR FOR CHR1S!!!!!!! " MMMMMAAAASSS PPPPUUUUTTTOOOOO""""" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK BRO!! BE A GREAT BUILDER IN THE NEAR FUTURE YOU WILL


----------



## CHR1S619

HAHAHA!!! THANKS HOMIE. ILL BE WORKING ON IT THIS WEEKEND :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I'm starting to think that this hobby is ment for FAT GUYS ! LOL!

Looks like were all push some weight !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! I just noticed a model kit on the head board ! LOL A TURE MODELER !


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 14 2008, 02:03 AM~12153753
> *LOL !  I  just  noticed  a    model kit  on the  head  board  !  LOL  A  TURE  MODELER  !
> *


YEAH IT'S A MODEL HARLY ELECTRA-GLIDE IN 1/16TH  
I AM GOING TO BUILD IT FOR A CHURCH MEMBER THAT IS FIXING MY HONDA FOR FREE  I BOUGHT ALL THE PARTS AND HE IS HOOKING IT UP FOR ME "FRER"  SO AS I BUILD IT I WILL POST UP THE PICS OF IT SOON!! THEY ALL SAY IN CHURCH THAT HE LOVED THE TEAL WITH WHITE COMBO SO I'LL SUPRISE HIM WITH A ONE OFF CUSTOM MODEL OF HIS DREAM BIKE FOR WORKING ON MY HONDA


----------



## ElRafa




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

LOOKS COOL I NEVER SEEN A MUSTANG LIKE THAT BEFORE


----------



## Joker808

always ship with fedex.. they dont hire crack heads and loosers for 7.00 a hour.. ive had many things come fucked up from ups..never once had a issue with fedex..


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 14 2008, 01:00 AM~12153743
> *I'm  starting to  think  that    this  hobby  is  ment  for  fluffy :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## modelsbyroni

THE MUSTANG PANEL LOOKS GOOD. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: THANKS HOMIES!! :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

sup foo uffin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

not mush fooo :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

that panel mustang is cool as hell... is the 1:1 stock other than the panel conversion?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Nov 15 2008, 09:29 PM~12168000
> *that panel mustang is cool as hell... is the 1:1 stock other than the panel conversion?
> *


YUP!! IT'S A 1:1 BUILD FOR THIS COMPANY
AMERICAN-MUSTANG PROS


----------



## spikekid999

hey bro you ever find that charger body?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

FUNNY YOU SHOULD ASK BRO, I FOUND IT BY LOOKING FOR SOMETHING ELSE AND I MEASURES IT TO THE 63 R/C BODY AND IT'S LONGER THEN THE 63 BODY  NOT SURE IF IT WILL WORK FOR YOU BRO. GET BACK TO ME AND LET ME KNOW! I FOUND IT YESTURDAY EVENING LOOKING FOR MY EXTRA PATRS I MADE A FEW YEARS AGO FOR MY "SOO-BADD" TRUCK :biggrin:


----------



## TBK1

yo 1/16,HOPE YOU REMEMBER ME? IM THE ONE WHO POSTED THE DIECAST TAHOE ON HERE. I WANT TO ASK, DO YOU SELL RESIN BODIES IN 1/16? CAUSE IM REALLY LOOKING FOR A CHEVY DUALLY BETWEEN 1985-1995. AND IM LOOKING FOR A 4 DOOR TAHOE 1/18-1/16 TOO. I TURN TO YOU CAUSE YOU GOOD WITH THE SCALES IM LOOKING FOR. HOPE YOU CAN HELP. PLUS I NEED THEM SO I CAN WORK ON THEM WHILE IM SICK. THANKS, BIG FAN OF YOUR WORK,TBK.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by TBK1_@Nov 15 2008, 10:29 PM~12168410
> *yo 1/16,HOPE YOU REMEMBER ME? IM THE ONE WHO POSTED THE DIECAST TAHOE ON HERE. I WANT TO ASK, DO YOU SELL RESIN BODIES IN 1/16? CAUSE IM REALLY LOOKING FOR A CHEVY DUALLY BETWEEN 1985-1995. AND IM LOOKING FOR A 4 DOOR TAHOE 1/18-1/16 TOO. I TURN TO YOU CAUSE YOU GOOD WITH THE SCALES IM LOOKING FOR. HOPE YOU CAN HELP. PLUS I NEED THEM SO I CAN WORK ON THEM WHILE IM SICK. THANKS, BIG FAN OF YOUR WORK,TBK.
> *


DAM BRO! WERE THE F#@K YOU BEEN? HAVEN'T SEEN YOU UP IN HERE FOR A WHILE!! I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON A FEW 1/16TH SCALE CUSTOM BODY'S THAT ARE GOING TO BE CASTED :biggrin: I HAVE TO SAY THAT I WILL BE POSTING THEM AFTER THEY ARE READY TO BE SOLD!  THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENT!! I'M STILL LEARNING THE HOBBY SO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ON YOR BUILDS AND POST THEM UP!! HOPE YOU DON'T GET SICK FOR ANYTHING LIL'BRO


----------



## TBK1

:yes: :yes: OK. I'LL BE WAITING. THANKS. I'LL POST SOME NEW STUFF SOON.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

PM ME IF YOU NEED ANYTHING


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 15 2008, 11:28 PM~12168403
> *FUNNY YOU SHOULD ASK BRO, I FOUND IT BY LOOKING FOR SOMETHING ELSE AND I MEASURES IT TO THE 63 R/C BODY AND IT'S LONGER THEN THE 63 BODY   NOT SURE IF IT WILL WORK FOR YOU BRO. GET BACK TO ME AND LET ME KNOW! I FOUND IT YESTURDAY EVENING LOOKING FOR MY EXTRA PATRS I MADE A FEW YEARS AGO FOR MY "SOO-BADD" TRUCK :biggrin:
> *


haha thats the way it always works lol. how much longer is it to the imp?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:cheesy: IT'S ABOUT 1 3/8 LONGER  AND ABOUT 3/8 WIDER


----------



## Mr.1/16th

biggrin: HEY BROTHERS!! I WAS AT THE MCM FORUM CHATTING WITH GREGG FROM MCM AND HE GAVE ME THE LINK TO THE SHOW BIGS AND I WHEN TO IN OCTOBER OF THIS YEAR! CHECK IT OUT! YOU'LL SEE THE "300 RIGG" AND MY 63 PROJECT AND SOME BAD ASS KITS THAT WERE BURNING UP THE TABLES 
NNL #29 SHOW PICTURES


----------



## LowandBeyond

sorry to hear about those models that got jacked up. hope to see them back to new soon.
that panel mustang is badass.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS BRO!! UPS IS COMMING THROUGH WITH PAYING FOR THE DAMAGES  
I PLAN ON GETTING THEM ALL FIXED!! THE TRUCK WILL BE AT THE VICTORVILLE SHOW NO QUESTIONS ASKED


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 16 2008, 01:04 AM~12169034
> *THANKS BRO!! UPS IS COMMING THROUGH WITH PAYING FOR THE DAMAGES
> I PLAN ON GETTING THEM ALL FIXED!! THE TRUCK WILL BE AT THE VICTORVILLE SHOW NO QUESTIONS ASKED
> *


Good, glad they're paying up. That Stang is looking killer man!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: THANKS BIGGC!! I WILL BRING IT TOO ALONG WITH THE OTHER PROJECT FOR YOU ALL TO VIEW :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 16 2008, 12:13 AM~12168692
> *:cheesy: IT'S ABOUT 1 3/8 LONGER   AND ABOUT 3/8 WIDER
> *


you still got the original imp chassis? if so mock that shit up :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WELL EVEYONE, THE BEAST IS BBBBAAAAACCCCKKKK!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th




----------



## 93FULLSIZE

i wish i would have made it to the toledo show to see that badass truck in person.......


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN KOOL TO MEET YOU IN PERSON BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

yea it would have been :biggrin: maybe next year if you guys come back....ILL BE THERE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 20 2008, 09:11 PM~12215391
> *yea it would have been :biggrin: maybe next year if you guys come back....ILL BE THERE!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU CAN COUNT ON US THIER!!  AND HOPEFULLY A FEW OTHER WILL GO WITH US TOO!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:cheesy: that sounds good bro!!!


----------



## Diamond502

:thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz

U coming on Sunday right???


----------



## Mr.1/16th

YUP!! WE'LL BE THIER BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

looks good


----------



## CHR1S619

:0 :0 DAMN CARNAL!, YOU FINISHED IT ALREADY!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

YUP! I SURE DID!!


----------



## low4oshow

:cheesy: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 20 2008, 10:03 PM~12216071
> *:cheesy:  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


 I'M BACK TO WORK ON THE 63


----------



## low4oshow

my camera is gettin fixed at that wolfcam place.youll get lots of pics in a few days uffin: hit me up tomorrow night.....


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 20 2008, 10:08 PM~12216154
> *my camera is gettin fixed at that wolfcam place.youll get lots of pics in a few days uffin: hit me up tomorrow night.....
> *


WILL DO BRO!! GOOD TO SEE YOU UP IN HERE!!


----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WHATS UP YA'LL!! HEES THE DEAL. NEED TO SELL SOME KITS BUT THEY ARE ALL 1/12TH SCALE  TWO ARE NEW AND THE FERRARI IS HALF BUILT  SO I WILL SEE WHO WANTS TO BUY THEM THE "TRYELLP34 SIXWHEELER" WAS THE ONE I LOOKED FOR AND GOT IT BACK AWHILE AGO FOR $265.00 OFF OF EBAY
THE "JOHN PLAYER SPECIAL" I GOT FROM EBAY FOR $189.00 AND THE FERRARI I GOT FROM EBAY FOR $75.00 AND I WILL SEE WHAT YOU WILL GIVE ME FOR THEM  ANYONE INTERESTED?? MAKE ME AN OFFER :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

good luck on the sales!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: THANKS MIJO!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

LOOK WHAT I JUST BOUGHT FROM EBAY!! AND YOU KNOW WHAT I PLAN ON DOING TO THIS BISH!! :biggrin: AND IT'S 1/16TH TOO :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 30 2008, 02:24 AM~12292421
> *LOOK WHAT I JUST BOUGHT FROM EBAY!! AND YOU KNOW WHAT I PLAN ON DOING TO THIS BISH!! :biggrin: AND IT'S 1/16TH TOO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




cast that shit mayne :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 30 2008, 12:26 AM~12292444
> *cast that shit mayne :biggrin:
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619

CAN'T FOR THIS ONE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 30 2008, 02:27 AM~12292463
> *AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN!!!!!
> *



put me on that list right now :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

:around: :scrutinize:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WELL EVERYONE, I KNOW NOW THAT EVERYONE WANTS TO GET ONE OF THESE SOON!! SO RMR RESINS HAS BEEN OUR SPONCER FOR BIGGS AND ME! NOW THAT I HAVE WHAT I NEED TO FINISH MY COLLECTION OF TRUCKS-BLAZERS-CREW CAB- AND EXTRA CAB/SUBURBANS, THEY WILL BE AVALABLE AT THE SANTA CLAIRA SHOW. WE WILL BE HOSTING A WEBSITE FOR SOCALINC. AND THEY WILL BE FOR SALE ON THE WEBSITE SOON!! ASWELL AS THE 1/16TH SCALE X-FRAME AND INTERIORS AND FLOOR BOARD TO COMPLETE KIT!! THE WEBSITE WILL ALSO BE HOSTING THE M.C.B.A. LOGO AS WE CONTINUE TO CREATE SOME WICKED CREATIONS!! :biggrin: 
SO WE NOW HAVE THE FOLLOWING 1/16TH BODYS:
1976 CHEVY SINGLE CAB
1976 CHEVY EXTRA CAB
1976 CHEVY CREW CAB
1976 CHEVY K5 BLAZER
1976 CHEVY SUBURBAN
1963 X-FRAME WITH INTERIOR-FLOOR BOARD
AND FIRE WALL.
AND A FEW OTHERS TO COME


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 30 2008, 12:24 AM~12292421
> *LOOK WHAT I JUST BOUGHT FROM EBAY!! AND YOU KNOW WHAT I PLAN ON DOING TO THIS BISH!! :biggrin: AND IT'S 1/16TH TOO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS ONE IDEA THAT I HAVE IN MIND


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 30 2008, 03:27 PM~12294535
> *THIS IS ONE IDEA THAT I HAVE IN MIND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam Nice ....


----------



## lowridermodels

NICE....MC GYVER PM ME I GOT SOME 1:16 CHEVY TRUCKS IM WANTING TO GET RID OF!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 30 2008, 03:27 PM~12294535
> *THIS IS ONE IDEA THAT I HAVE IN MIND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you gonna cast the wheels too?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WHATS UP EVEYONE!! BEEN WORKING ON FINISHING THIS PROJECT FOR ONE OF MY CLIENTS! WHATCHA THINK SO-FAR :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 30 2008, 12:27 PM~12294535
> *THIS IS ONE IDEA THAT I HAVE IN MIND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



heh..thats an old ass pic of that truck. pick up a new truckin mag...the new paintjobs got this truck downright badass!!

here, ill help ya with that TALL order. Check more of it out at truckinweb.com--front page


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 4 2008, 12:18 AM~12331104
> *heh..thats an old ass pic of that truck.  pick up a new truckin mag...the new paintjobs got this truck downright badass!!
> 
> here, ill help ya with that TALL order.  Check more of it out at truckinweb.com--front page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i seen this one and i likeded it better!! thanks bro!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

no prob man...the stang idea is definitely coool lookin


----------



## Mr.1/16th

yeah, the owners want the stocks on it like the real one


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: JUST FINISHED OUR NEW FLYER FOR M.C.B.A. AND SOCALINC. SPONCERED BY RMR RESINS  I'LL POST IT UP AFTER BIGGS GIVES ME THE OK


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Dec 9 2008, 02:32 PM~12380779
> *:biggrin:  JUST FINISHED OUR NEW FLYER FOR M.C.B.A. AND SOCALINC. SPONCERED BY RMR RESINS  I'LL POST IT UP AFTER BIGGS GIVES ME THE OK
> *


Cool, I want my name in big bold letters down the middle! :biggrin: :biggrin: J/K can't wait to see it


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Dec 4 2008, 02:14 AM~12331061
> *:biggrin: WHATS UP EVEYONE!! BEEN WORKING ON FINISHING THIS PROJECT FOR ONE OF MY CLIENTS! WHATCHA THINK SO-FAR :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is killa :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i have a 1/18 57 nomad that im slowly doin the same way. Its not a kit car, it was a R/C of Jesse James workman 57.









im filling in the rear side windows, ive got one side done, but i quit workin on it like 6 months ago for easier projects.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 9 2008, 03:42 PM~12380876
> *Cool, I want my name in big bold letters down the middle!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  J/K can't wait to see it
> *


AY! MUY CHINGON!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Dec 10 2008, 11:03 PM~12396522
> *AY! MUY CHINGON!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 9 2008, 08:42 PM~12383919
> *i have a 1/18 57 nomad that im slowly doin the same way.  Its not a kit car, it was a R/C of Jesse James workman 57.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im filling in the rear side windows, ive got one side done, but i quit workin on it like 6 months ago for easier projects.
> *


show me some picture when you finish bro!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

finished...HAH. ill send it to ya, & u finish it!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 11 2008, 06:05 PM~12403486
> *finished...HAH.  ill send it to ya, & u finish it!
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! YEAH RIGHT!  I NEED TO FINISH MINE FIRST BROTHERMAN!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WELL EVERY ONE, I HAVE HIOT THE JACKPOT ON EBAY!! THIS IS THE SCORE FROM THE MOTHER LOAD OF 1/16TH SCALE KITS FOR ME!! NOW THAT I HAVE IT, IT'S TIME TO CREATE AND KICK ASS ON THE CASTING SO HERE IT IS  
































































SO NOW I'M DONE FOR A WHILE OF SURFING EBAY AND BUYING FROM EBAY


----------



## CHR1S619

OOOHHHH CHINGON!! COOL CARNAL!


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin: Nice.....


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: YUP-YUP!! CAN'T WAIT TO MAKE THE OTHER CUSTOM FROM THIS ONE


----------



## [email protected]

man when you gonna cast those?

i have a set of fly ass 1/16 scale wheels here that i need to put to use


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i want one gawd damnit!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: thats great to here you all are interested in these kitz!! i am pulling it apart as we speak and i am going to send it out to my caster in the mid west so it will be casted out very soon brother!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

YOU KNOW IT'S ON MY BROTHER. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Dec 12 2008, 06:52 PM~12415917
> *:biggrin: WELL EVERY ONE, I HAVE HIOT THE JACKPOT ON EBAY!! THIS IS THE SCORE FROM THE MOTHER LOAD OF 1/16TH SCALE KITS FOR ME!! NOW THAT I HAVE IT, IT'S TIME TO CREATE AND KICK ASS ON THE CASTING SO HERE IT IS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO NOW I'M DONE FOR A WHILE OF SURFING EBAY AND BUYING FROM EBAY
> *


what maker is that kit?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

the original single cab is from revell but the extra cab- crew-cab-blazer-suburban are by one crazy ass mexican!!  that's mmmmeeeeee!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 12 2008, 09:33 PM~12416585
> *YOU KNOW IT'S ON MY BROTHER. :biggrin:
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN!!!! 
WERE GOING TO BRING IT UP WITH US BRO


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Dec 12 2008, 08:43 PM~12416663
> *the original single cab is from revell but the extra cab- crew-cab-blazer-suburban are by one crazy ass mexican!!   that's mmmmeeeeee!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

friggin mexicans..tryin to take the world over..one model at a time!..lol


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THAT'S THE PLAN MI'S AMIGO


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

eat your heart out on this. handbuilt brass 1/12 scale crankshaft for a custom built 32 ford street rod.










and the link to the rest of the build.
http://www.opentrackaction.com/acmeforum/s...hread.php?t=133

a good friend of mine from the 1:1 model club. Keep in mind hes like 17 years old, using the lathe at school and doing the other detail on autoCAD...just read the entire thread. it explains it


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 15 2008, 12:33 AM~12432133
> *eat your heart out on this.  handbuilt brass 1/12 scale crankshaft for a custom built 32 ford street rod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the link to the rest of the build.
> http://www.opentrackaction.com/acmeforum/s...hread.php?t=133
> 
> a good friend of mine from the 1:1 model club.  Keep in mind hes like 17 years old, using the lathe at school and doing the other detail on autoCAD...just read the entire thread.  it explains it
> *


THIS LOOKS LIKE ONE OF MY BOY'S FROM ONE OF HE OTHER FORUMS "GTMIKE"
I HAVE SEEN THIS A WHILE BACK. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: :biggrin: STARTED TO GET IDEAS FOR THE CREW CAB :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

those are sick bro lovin the dullie


----------



## CHR1S619

OH SHIT, ITS ON!!! HURRY UP & CAST THEM!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 15 2008, 01:37 AM~12432445
> *OH SHIT, ITS ON!!! HURRY UP & CAST THEM!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THEY ALL GO OUT THIS WEEK FOR CASTING BRO


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Dec 15 2008, 12:43 AM~12432462
> *THEY ALL GO OUT THIS WEEK FOR CASTING BRO
> *


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Dec 15 2008, 12:18 AM~12432372
> *THIS LOOKS LIKE ONE OF MY BOY'S FROM ONE OF HE OTHER FORUMS "GTMIKE"
> I HAVE SEEN THIS A WHILE BACK. :biggrin:
> *



yeap that would be him.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 15 2008, 02:45 PM~12435760
> *yeap that would be him.
> *


I HAVE CHATTED WITH HIM A WHILE BACK AND HE'S KOOL PEPS


----------



## ElRafa




----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah not bad for a teen :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WELL EVERYONE, THE BOX IS FILLED WITH THE THINGS TO CAST AND TO GO'S OUT IN THE MORNING


----------



## CHR1S619

COOL!! CAN'T WAIT TO START SOME UP :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Can't wait to see this ...


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Dec 15 2008, 02:30 AM~12432418
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: STARTED TO GET IDEAS FOR THE CREW CAB :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anymore pics of the pink maro? :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

YOUR TELLING ME BRO!! I WILL GET THE CREW CAB BACK IN A FEW WEEKS AND THEN IT BECOMES HE SUBURBAN AND OUT AGIAN TO BE CASTED  AFTER ALL THREE ARE FINISHED I WILL SEND OUT THE X-FRAME AND EXTRAS TO BE CASTED ASWELL!!  SO WITH THAT, THE "BIG THREE" (M.C.B.A.-SOCALIN.-RMR RESINS) WILL BE OPEN FOR BUINESS AFTER THE NEW YEAR


----------



## Mr.1/16th

HERE YOU GO BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

damn thats badass


----------



## CHR1S619

Chingon!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 19 2008, 06:13 PM~12478856
> *damn thats badass
> *


You should see it in person!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

I remeber that from LRB Sweet Bro


----------



## Mr.1/16th

GRACIAS BRO!! I WILL BE CASTING OUT THE PUMPS AND DUMPS AND EVERYTHING YOU NEED FOR THE SET UP AND OPTIMA GELCEL BATTERYS TOO  THE THREE WILL BE YOUR ONE STOP SHOP FOR ALL YOUR CUSTOM KOOL 1/16TH SCALE GOODIES


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Dec 20 2008, 12:53 AM~12480639
> *GRACIAS BRO!! I WILL BE CASTING OUT THE PUMPS AND DUMPS AND EVERYTHING YOU NEED FOR THE SET UP AND OPTIMA GELCEL BATTERYS TOO   THE THREE WILL BE YOUR ONE STOP SHOP FOR ALL YOUR CUSTOM KOOL 1/16TH SCALE GOODIES
> *





:0


----------



## lowridermodels

THAT CAMARO IS SWEET...PICS DONT DO JUSTICE,ITS A MUST SEE IN PERSON!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: THANK YOU ALL FOR THE LOVE FOR MY "CAMERO"  
THE BOXES ARE PACKED AND READY TO SHIP OUT TO RMR IN DA MORNING  
THIS IS A BIG STEP FOR ME AS A 1/16TH BUILDER AND I KNOW MY FUTURE IS BRIGHT AND LONG. I HAVE TO SAY THIS IS A BIG DREAM FOR ME TO HAVE ALOT OF YOU WHO WANT WHAT I GOT :biggrin: SOMEONE THAT I LOOK UP TO AS A ROLL MODEL AND IS ONE OF THE FATHERS OF CUTOMIZING SAID TO ME AT VICTORVILLE WAS " YOU ARE MAKING AN IMPACT IN THE MODEL BUILDING WORLD BROTHER! THE LORD HAS GIVIN YOU A TALENT AND WE WILL SMOOTH OUT THE ROUGH EDGES"  THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND I WILL BE GETTING BACK TO THE GRIND SATURDAY AFTERNOON  SEE YOU ALL IN THE NEXT EPISODE OF "MR.1/16TH AND THE BIG THREE" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

nice so do you have any idea for the prices on them?


----------



## low4oshow

sup homie


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 20 2008, 12:27 PM~12482855
> *nice so do you have any idea for the prices on them?
> *



I agree, I have the drive train from the 1/16 General Lee begging to be placed into one of these.


----------



## dink

i always liked that camero scense i seen it in lrb mag


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: GRACIAS BRO!! I AM GOING TO MAKE A TRANS AM LO-LO STREET CUSTOM NEXT TO SIT NEXT TO IT IN THE 09


----------



## dink

cool. 1.16 scale right


----------



## Mr.1/16th

YUP!! 1/16TH SCALE  HERE IS MY 1/16TH SCALE 1963 IMPALA ON THE NEW 1/18TH SCALE WIRES FROM PEGASUS AND THE OLD WIRES FROM PEGASUS! WHICH SIDE LOOKS BETTER! DRIVER SIDE IS THE NEW AND THE PASSANGER SIDE IS THE OLD  
NEW :biggrin: 
























OLD :biggrin:


----------



## dink

driver side. cleaner looking rims


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANK YOU!! I LIKE THE DRIVER SIDE BETTER


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yeah x2 lets get a close up? i also have a 1/16 truck now.. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

Got to go with the new ones carnal


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL I MADE THE ISSUE OF MCM #136!!! BIGGS GOT THE FEATURE AND WE HAD A BLAST!!! HERE'S MY PIC FROM THE SHOW EVEYONE!! LOOKING FORWARD TO MAKING IT TO THIS YEARS NNL SHOW IN OHIO


----------



## CHR1S619

THATS BADASS BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82

DAMN DAWG. CONGRATS. THATS SICK.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: THANKS EVERYONE!! LOOKING FORWARD TO FINISHING IT UP SHORTLY AND HITTING UP THE NNL WEST THIS MARCH


----------



## low4oshow

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## just_a-doodz

Congrats homie....good to see the L.I.L. familia representin'.


----------



## mademan

congrats on the mag coverage!!

I wish I could get out to a show down there!! mabey this year, new job, good pay....


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 4 2009, 12:47 AM~12599306
> *congrats on the mag coverage!!
> 
> I wish I could get out to a show down there!! mabey this year, new job, good pay....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

CONGRAT'S ON THE COVERAGE CARNAL


----------



## lowridermodels

congrats primo!


----------



## INTHABLOOD

good job i went to one model show and it was all planes and boats  wish i had something cool going on in my neck of the woods


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

CONGRATS homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE LOVE!!! THIS IS OUR YEAR AND THE BIGG THREE WILL SHOW WHAT WE GOT AND BUILD SOME WICKED CREATIONS.!!!!!  
JUST WAIT AND SEE THIS 1963 LOW ROD TO HIT THE NNL WEST IN SANTA CLARA


----------



## sweetdreamer

do you have a resin of your four door truck?


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 3 2009, 11:27 PM~12598540
> *WELL I MADE THE ISSUE OF MCM #136!!! BIGGS GOT THE FEATURE AND WE HAD A BLAST!!! HERE'S MY PIC FROM THE SHOW EVEYONE!! LOOKING FORWARD TO MAKING IT TO THIS YEARS NNL SHOW IN OHIO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa

That is cool ass hell homie Congrats the engine on that ride looks killer


----------



## Mr.1/16th

GRACIAS BROTHERS!!! I WILL BE WORKING ON MY BUILDS SINCE I AM NOT GOING TO WORK!! I WAS REAR ENDED ON TUESDAY BEFORE THE NEW YEAR  THE OLD GUY DIDN'T NOTICE ME WAITING AT THE STOP LIGHT :angry: I JUST HAD MY CAR FIXED AND I AM DOING GREAT IN LIFE AND NOW THIS!! :angry: I WILL BE OFF WORK TILL THIS FRIDAY. SO I AM GETTING BACK TO WORK ON THE 63 ASAP


----------



## kykustoms

congrats on the coverage not just anybody can get in a mag with a finished built but u did it with a project


----------



## low4oshow

:wave:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 4 2009, 10:29 PM~12607733
> *GRACIAS BROTHERS!!! I WILL BE WORKING ON MY BUILDS SINCE I AM NOT GOING TO WORK!! I WAS REAR ENDED ON TUESDAY BEFORE THE NEW YEAR   THE OLD GUY  DIDN'T NOTICE ME WAITING AT THE STOP LIGHT :angry:  I JUST HAD MY CAR FIXED AND I AM DOING GREAT IN LIFE  AND NOW THIS!! :angry:  I WILL BE OFF WORK TILL THIS FRIDAY. SO I AM GETTING BACK TO WORK ON THE 63 ASAP
> *


 :0 AY HOMIE... I AM SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOU AND YOUR WHIP. HOW YOU FEELIN PHYSICALLY?


----------



## low4oshow

x2


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I WAS TELLING THE YOUNG GRASSHOPPA, I FEEL LIKE CHIT!!! :angry: MY LEGGS ARE FALLING ASLEEP AS I SIT DOWN OR STAND, MY CAVESA HURTS SINCE IT WAS SLAMMED INTO THE CIELING AND THE REAR SEAT SLAMMED THE BACK OF THE FRONT SEATS AND THE PIONEER FLIP UP T.V. FLEW OUT OF THE DASH AND GLOVE BOX FELL ON THE FLOOR. IT WAS MORE THAN WHIP-FLASH  SO NOW I HAVE TO TAKE THIS WEEK OFF SO I CAN SEE THE DOCS AND GET MY BACK ADJUSTED AND GET MY CAR FIED TOO  NOW I AM GOING TO BE HEALED AND GET BACK ON TOP AGAIN AND STAY THIER  THNAKS FOR YOUR CONCERNS BROTHERS!! GRACIAS!!


----------



## sweetdreamer

hope you recover fast! Good to hear you are ok, after mine it took me a half a year to get back to normal. good luck!


----------



## Bos82

GET BETTER HOMIE AND FIX DAT BACK. I WAKE UP IN PAIN EVERY MORNING FROM MY ACCIDENT. 2 STUPID TO TAKE CARE OF IT THE RIGHT WAY THOUGH. FUCKED UP NERVES DAMAGE MORE THAN JUST THE NERVES. HEAL FAST AND SMART DAWG


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS EVERYONE! I WILL DO IT THE RIGHT WAY AND SMART! I HAVE A ACCIDENT CASE AGAINST HIM! HE SAID THAT " I GUESS I WASN'T PAYING ATTENTION!" I WILL DO WHAT I NEED TO DO !! HE ADMITTED TO FALT OF REAR ENDEND MY CAR THAT WAS AT THE STOP LIGHT.


----------



## low4oshow

that means he shouldn't be on the road :ugh: hno:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 4 2009, 11:10 PM~12608143
> *THANKS EVERYONE! I WILL DO IT THE RIGHT WAY AND SMART! I HAVE A ACCIDENT CASE AGAINST HIM! HE SAID THAT " I GUESS I WASN'T PAYING ATTENTION!"  I WILL DO WHAT I NEED TO DO !! HE ADMITTED TO FALT OF REAR ENDEND MY CAR THAT WAS AT THE STOP LIGHT.
> *


WELL AT LEAST DUDE AINT ACTIN LIKE A DICK ABOUT IT MAN. GET BETTER HOMIE. YOU GOTTA SCHOOL A HOMEBOY ONCE I GET OUT THERE :biggrin: U AND CHR1S619... AS MUCH KNOWLEDGE AS I CAN DAMNIT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 4 2009, 11:18 PM~12608221
> *WELL AT LEAST DUDE AINT ACTIN LIKE A DICK ABOUT IT MAN. GET BETTER HOMIE. YOU GOTTA SCHOOL A HOMEBOY ONCE I GET OUT THERE :biggrin:  U AND CHR1S619... AS MUCH KNOWLEDGE AS I CAN DAMNIT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN DAWG, I CANT PROMISE MIRACLES!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K


----------



## Bos82

SSSHHUUUUUTTTTUUUPPPP FUCKER :twak: :rant: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 4 2009, 11:25 PM~12608289
> *SSSHHUUUUUTTTTUUUPPPP FUCKER :twak:  :rant:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

HAHAHAHAH!! YOU GOT IT BROTHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WELL EVERYONE, THIS IS WHAT I GOT DONE LAST NIGHT AND I'LL BE BACK ON THE GRIND TONIGHT TOO!! THE FENDER WELLS AND FLOOR PAN AND TRUNK ARE NEXT


----------



## dink

THAT IS *BADASS* :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS BRO!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

damn homie :thumbsup: how many motors you have :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: LOTZ BRO!! STILL NOT SURE IF IT WILL BE A LO-LO OR LOW ROD


----------



## lay-low90

thats dope :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: THANK YOU BRO!!!


----------



## low4oshow

ill hit you up later uffin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: KOOL BRO!! I'M GOING BACK TO ENERGENCY! :angry: MY BACK STILL HURTS


----------



## low4oshow

damn sorry to hear that  uffin:


----------



## lowridermodels

nice 63 bro..your in my prayers on a full recovery!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I JUST GOT HOME FROM EMERGENCY AGAIN! I COULDN'T HANDEL THE PAIN SO I WENT BACK AND THEY TOOK X-RAYS AND FOUND OUT THAT I HAVE A COMPRESSION FRACTURE OF MY LOWER BACK. :angry: :angry: THIS MEANS I HAVE TO STAY HOME AND CAN'T DO ANYTHING FOR TWO WEEKS!!! :biggrin: LUCKLY I HAVE PROJECTS THAT NEED MY ATTENTION AND I WILL BE ABLE TO FINISH A FEW OF THEM  SO I WILL BE FLYING ON PERCUCET FOR A WHILE...
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: BUILD EAT AND BUILD AND SHOWER AND BUILD AND EAT AND BUILD ECT.ECT.ECT...


----------



## ElRafa

That sucks homie


----------



## Mr.1/16th

YUP!! TWO WEEKS OF BUILDING! WHATS A GUY TO DO!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

Sorry to hear about your back man. But on the up side sounds like you'll have some more building time if you feel up to it. Good luck, and I hope you make a full recovery. On and congrats on the mag coverage.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 7 2009, 10:10 PM~12639149
> *  I JUST GOT HOME FROM EMERGENCY AGAIN! I COULDN'T HANDEL THE PAIN SO I WENT BACK AND THEY TOOK X-RAYS AND FOUND OUT THAT I HAVE A COMPRESSION FRACTURE OF MY LOWER BACK. :angry:  :angry:  THIS MEANS I HAVE TO STAY HOME AND CAN'T DO ANYTHING FOR TWO WEEKS!!!  :biggrin: LUCKLY I HAVE PROJECTS THAT NEED MY ATTENTION AND I WILL BE ABLE TO FINISH A FEW OF THEM   SO I WILL BE FLYING ON PERCUCET FOR A WHILE...
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  BUILD EAT AND BUILD AND SHOWER AND BUILD AND EAT AND BUILD ECT.ECT.ECT...
> *


DAMN CARNAL THAT SUCKS!!! hope you feel better soon!! Hit me up if you need anything bro!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

GRACIAS LIL BRO!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 7 2009, 11:32 PM~12639411
> *Sorry to hear about your back man. But on the up side sounds like you'll have some more building time if you feel up to it.  Good luck, and I hope you make a full recovery.  On and congrats on the mag coverage.
> *


 GRACIAS BRO!! I AM GOING TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THE TIME ANF BUILD BUILD BUILD!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 7 2009, 10:41 PM~12639538
> *GRACIAS LIL BRO!!
> *


DE NADA BIG BRO


----------



## chris mineer

sarry to hear about your back.. hope you get better..cant wait to see what those 2 weeks bring..


----------



## Mr.1/16th

i know huh?!


----------



## Mr Biggs

DAM BRO SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR CAR.  
































































J/K BRO TAKE CARE OF THAT BACK YOU ONLY GOT ONE. HOPE YOU FEEL MUCH BETTER.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

GRACIAS BIGG BRO!! I AM


----------



## low4oshow

damn homie sorry to here the bad news,but good news in a way  :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 8 2009, 12:04 AM~12639792
> *damn homie sorry to here the bad news,but good news in a way   :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


THANKS BRO!!


----------



## drnitrus

Feel better bro!! Im sure 2 weeks of building will be a nice thing!!!!


----------



## 408models

hope you get better bro and that 63 is lookin sik bro, can't wait to see that done in person one day.
:cheesy:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:dunno: can't to see that done in person one day.

:420: 
up late bro? ive been thier to on those late night carnal!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANK YOU CHR1S619!!! HE CAME BY BEFORE WORK AND LET ME USE HIS FLOOR BOARD AND FLOOR PAN OF HIS 1963 IMPALA WITH THE DASH SO I CAN MAKE MY 1/16TH SCALE FROM IT!! THANKS BRO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 8 2009, 02:15 PM~12644218
> * THANK YOU CHR1S619!!! HE CAME BY BEFORE WORK AND LET ME USE HIS FLOOR BOARD AND FLOOR PAN OF HIS 1963 IMPALA WITH THE DASH SO I CAN MAKE MY 1/16TH SCALE FROM IT!! THANKS BRO!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


No problem profe :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WELL SO-FAR I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON THE 63 :biggrin: THIS IS WHAT I GOT FOR NOW!! STILL WORKING ON IT


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 8 2009, 08:13 PM~12647953
> *:biggrin:  WELL SO-FAR I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON THE 63 :biggrin:  THIS IS WHAT I GOT FOR NOW!! STILL WORKING ON IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats looking sick!! Give me a call later when you get some time. Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS BRO!! I'M ON CLOUD 9 WITH THE PERCUCET I'M ON!!


----------



## MC562

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 8 2009, 08:49 PM~12648507
> *THANKS BRO!! I'M ON CLOUD 9 WITH THE PERCUCET I'M ON!!
> *


Percucet?!? I bet you are floating on clound 9.Those are fun. LOL


----------



## Mr.1/16th

REAL FUN   I GET SLEEPY AND PASS OUT THEN WAKE UP AFTER 9 HOURS AND START BUILDING AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: I GOT MORE DONE TONIGHT AND NOW IT'S 3AM AND I'M GOING TO SLEEP!! CHECK BACK IN A FEW HOURS


----------



## mademan

looks great, wish I could work on a model, only 7 more hours of my 24hour shift left. then im gonna go home- sleep for a day, and work on my shop dually.


----------



## lowridermodels

looking good carnal!


----------



## MKD904

Lookin good....keep us posted.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

just woke up  felling like chit! thanks for the love brothers!!! i'll be posting up later today


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good


----------



## jevries

Great job, looks like a fun project! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

it's getting me more in the mood to finish it!!  now i'm leaning towards low rider


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 9 2009, 12:24 PM~12653275
> *it's getting me more in the mood to finish it!!   now i'm leaning towards low rider
> *


I say go Lowrider with a big mural on the trunk.....


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 9 2009, 02:29 PM~12653793
> *I say go Lowrider with a big mural on the trunk.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
THAT'S FUNNY!!!


----------



## dink

EVERY TIME I LOOK AT THAT 63 IM BLOWN AWAY BY THE WORK YOU PUT IN IT. ITS LOOKING REAL GOOD :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by mademan+Jan 9 2009, 05:27 AM~12651008-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks great, wish I could work on a model, only 7 more hours of my 24hour shift left. then im gonna go home- sleep for a day, and work on my shop dually.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 10:49 AM~12652163
> *looking good carnal!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 11:43 AM~12652584
> *Lookin good....keep us posted.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by chris [email protected] 9 2009, 01:07 PM~12653152
> *lookin good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 01:21 PM~12653255
> *Great job, looks like a fun project! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dink_@Jan 9 2009, 06:00 PM~12655651
> *EVERY TIME I LOOK AT THAT 63 IM BLOWN AWAY BY THE WORK YOU PUT IN IT. ITS LOOKING REAL GOOD :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS EVERYONE!! THIS IS ONE OF MY BUILDS THAT WILL TEST MY SKILLZ AND PAITIENTS TOO!! SOMETIME YOU GET INVOLVED IN B.S. AND FORGET THE TRUE MEANING OF "MODEL BUILDING" I HAVE TO SAY, I WAS READING ALL THE TRASH TALKING ON THE OTHER THREADS AND THIERS NO PASSION FOR BUILDING IN THEM!! I AM A BUILDER AND FABRICATOR AND I WILL BE POSTING MORE OF THIS BUILD SOON!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

The 63 is coming out clean bro. Can't wait till this one is finished. :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^^ i agree with that 1000%. I think quite a few of us have lost what its all about. Opening up a kit & opening your mind to things unimaginable


----------



## Bos82

MAN I SEE THAT SAME CRAP EVERYTIME I LOG ON. I JUMPED ON THIS SITE CAUSE I WAS TOLD IT WAS A PLACE WHERE EVERYONE SHOWS WHAT SKILLZ THEY GOT. NOT HOW BIG THEIR MOUTH IS. BUT I SEE OTHERWISE LATELY. I AM WORKING ON A 2006 MAGNUM RIGHT NOW. MESSED UP THE BUICK, BUT IT WILL SOON COME BACK TO LIFE. EVERYTIME I LOOK ON YOUR SITE, CHR1S619 AND MR. BIGGS I SEE POSITIVE SHIT MAN. THANKS FOR THE MOTIVATION HOMIE.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Jan 9 2009, 09:35 PM~12657613-->
> 
> 
> 
> The 63 is coming out clean bro. Can't wait till this one is finished. :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SlammdSonoma_@Jan 9 2009, 09:37 PM~12657634
> *^^^ i agree with that 1000%.  I think quite a few of us have lost what its all about.  Opening up a kit & opening your mind to things unimaginable
> *


AMEN BROTHERS!! OPENING A KIT IS THE FIRST STEP BUT WHAT YOU CREATE AFTER IS THE TRUE REWARD  "MR. BIGGS"  

I LEARNED ALOT FROM MY TEACHER AND I AM ALWAYS LEARNING FROM HIM AND OTHERS ON HERE. IF YOU WALK AWAY FROM THIS FORUM PISSED OFF BECUASE SOMEONE DENTED YOUR EGO, THEN YOU DIDN'T WANT TO LEARN MODEL CAR BUILDING AT ALL! THIS IS A FORUM FOR THE REAL BUILDERS AND THE NEXT GENERATION FOR THE HOBBIE! FOR ANY REASON SOME HAS TO TALK SHIT, THEN DO IT IN THE OFF TOPIC SECTIONS AND LEAVE THE REAL BUILDING FOR THE MODEL BUILDER WHO TRULLY RESPECT THE HOBBIE AND WANT TO EXCELL IN MODEL CAR BUILDING  
LETS BUILD AND THE CLOCK IS TICKING FOR RIVERSIDE AND SANTA CLARA TOO


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 9 2009, 08:44 PM~12657737
> *MAN I SEE THAT SAME CRAP EVERYTIME I LOG ON. I JUMPED ON THIS SITE CAUSE I WAS TOLD IT WAS A PLACE WHERE EVERYONE SHOWS WHAT SKILLZ THEY GOT. NOT HOW BIG THEIR MOUTH IS. BUT I SEE OTHERWISE LATELY. I AM WORKING ON A 2006 MAGNUM RIGHT NOW. MESSED UP THE BUICK, BUT IT WILL SOON COME BACK TO LIFE. EVERYTIME I LOOK ON YOUR SITE, CHR1S619 AND MR. BIGGS I SEE POSITIVE SHIT MAN. THANKS FOR THE MOTIVATION HOMIE.
> *


Thanks Homie.


----------



## low4oshow

uffin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 9 2009, 09:46 PM~12657767
> *Thanks Homie.
> *


    THANK YOU "TEACHER" :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 9 2009, 08:49 PM~12657804
> *      THANK YOU "TEACHER" :biggrin:
> *


All it take's is someone who want's to learn. You are a good student who bring's alot to the table with your own style and skill. I am not teaching you, you got the skill. I'm just helping you polish it like a Diamond.


----------



## undercoverimpala

wow bro that is looking very clean. im glued to this one keep us posted!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

JUST A FEW IDEAS I'M LOOKING INTO SINCE I THINK IT WILL BE BETTER AS A LOW RIDER ANYWAY! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 9 2009, 09:56 PM~12657885
> *All it take's is someone who want's to learn. You are a good student who bring's alot to the table with your own style and skill. I am not teaching you, you got the skill. I'm just helping you polish it like a Diamond.
> *


GRACIAS BIGG BRO!!  I HAVE ALOT OF RESPECT FOR YOU BROTHER, I THANK YOU....


----------



## Mr.1/16th

GOING BACK TO BUILDING TONIGHT AND I'LL POST UP MORE LATERS


----------



## CHR1S619

Damn carnal!, true words right their. It's true their is lots of trash talk but their is more modelers coming around too. Your doing awesome work on the 63. Can't wait to see it done. Hit me up this weekend bro, I'll be working on the Benz.


----------



## lowridermodels

GOT RIVERSIDE SHOW ON THE 21ST OF FEB,THEN ON THE 22ND IS VENTURA,THEN THE FOLLOWING WEEK IS THE NNL IN SANTA CLARA!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damnit you guys on the west coast get all the good shows. I have to wait for nearly a year for one thats remotely close to me. I could drive 3-4 hours to one, but when i know i havent a chance in hell for anything...why go & waste gas.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 10 2009, 02:34 AM~12660151
> *damnit you guys on the west coast get all the good shows.  I have to wait for nearly a year for one thats remotely close to me.  I could drive 3-4 hours to one, but when i know i havent a chance in hell for anything...why go & waste gas.
> *


shit the closest lowrider show to me is 6 hours from me! :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL GUY'S HERE WE GO


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thats lookin good man.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 10 2009, 06:19 PM~12664371
> *thats lookin good man.
> *


THANK BRO!! I'M WORKING ON IT NOW SO I'LL BE BACK ON LATERS


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, back to the Wizerd Werkz shop for myself...gotta 59 impy whisperin my name


----------



## chris mineer

i thank it would look better with wires...... looks good lot of nice work :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

i agree! wires and candy paint and custom low rod interior  thinking candy burgandy or candy purple witha few other colors or candy apple red and a few other's mixed it to blend it together


----------



## darkside customs

That is looking good homie.


----------



## phantomw351

Loking Sick :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619

Damn carnal, your doing good. I'm gonna have to go see it.


----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 10 2009, 05:50 PM~12664585
> *i agree! wires and candy paint and custom low rod interior   thinking candy burgandy or candy purple witha few other colors or candy apple red and a few other's mixed it to blend it together
> *


100%


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I THINK THIS ONE WILL BE A LOW ROD FIRST THEN THE CONVERT WILL BE A LOW RIDER  THESE ARE THE WHEELS THAT WILL BE ON THIS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

those whells look much nicer


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS BRO! WITH THE WIEGHT OF THE OTHER THINGS GOING INTO IT IT SHOULD LAY DOWN ALOT MORE  I'M WORKING ON THE FLOOR BOARD STILL WITH THE REAR WHEEL WELLS :biggrin: AFTER THAT I WILL BUILD THE INTERIOR AND TRUNK


----------



## chris mineer

cant wait


----------



## CHR1S619

Looking good carnal. I like it


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS GUYS!!


----------



## spikekid999

damn thats come a long ways. lookin hella good too.


----------



## INTHABLOOD

nice 1/16 i guess you like craig elder havent seen any of his stuff lately use to see ballin 4x4's all the time


----------



## Mr.1/16th

YEAH, I HAVEN'T SEEN CRAIG IN A LONG TIME TOO!! BUT LIFE GO'S ON :biggrin: I FINISHED MORE OF THE FLOOR PAN AND WHEEL WELLS  BEEN HACKING OTHER OLD KITS THAT I DON'T NEED ANYMORE AND COPYING THE 1/24TH SCALE PAN AND INTERIOR THAT CHR1S619 LET ME USE AS REFFERENCE WAS A GREAT HELP :biggrin: LET ME NOW WHAT YOU THINK :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

crazy work bro uffin: uffin:


----------



## MKD904

I love the look so far....great job on the pan....Only thing I would say is to raise the rear fender wells so the back can sit down a little more...Great job, work is very clean....


----------



## lowridermodels

lookin good carnal


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Jan 12 2009, 03:16 AM~12677531-->
> 
> 
> 
> crazy work bro  uffin:  uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 08:41 AM~12678055
> *I love the look so far....great job on the pan....Only thing I would say is to raise the rear fender wells so the back can sit down a little more...Great job, work is very clean....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowridermodels_@Jan 12 2009, 09:24 AM~12678330
> *lookin good carnal
> *


THANKS GUY'S!! I WOULD LOWER THE REAR MORE BUT THE MEASUREMENTS WOULD BE OF FROM THE FLOOR PAN AND IT WOULDN'T SIT THE SAME SO I WILL TRY TO GET IT A BIT LOWER


----------



## BiggC

Looks great man!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I WANT TO ADD AWICKED SOUND SYSTEM TO IT AND CUSTOM INTERIOR TOO. THE HEADERS WILL BE MADE FROM ALUMINUM AND A FEW OTHER SICK TRICK TOO


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: GOT MORE DONE ON IT SO NOW IT'S TIME TO MAKE THE INTERIOR PAN AND SEATS AND DASH  THE UNDER CARAGE IS ALMOST DONE BUT THIER STILL A FEW AREAS THAT NEED ATTENTION :biggrin: HOPE YOU LIKE IT! ALL THE PEACES WILL BE SENT OUT FOR CASTING ASWELL


----------



## Project59

I swear your like a fricking wizard! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 13 2009, 04:31 PM~12693448
> *I swear your like a fricking wizard! :cheesy:
> *


THANK YOU BRO!!  

I AM ONLY THE BUILDER! "THE LORD GAVE ME THIS TALENT AND IT'S THROUGH HIM I AM ABLE TO CREATE"


----------



## Project59

:roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 13 2009, 04:36 PM~12693500
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

:0 DAMN BRO, THATS COMING OUT BADASS!!! KEEP IT UP


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 13 2009, 04:41 PM~12693547
> *:0 DAMN BRO, THATS COMING OUT BADASS!!! KEEP IT UP
> *


THANKS BRO!! WAIT TILL YOU SEE IT IN PERSON :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 13 2009, 05:29 PM~12693433
> *:biggrin: GOT MORE DONE ON IT SO NOW IT'S TIME TO MAKE THE INTERIOR PAN AND SEATS AND DASH  THE UNDER CARAGE IS ALMOST DONE BUT THIER STILL A FEW AREAS THAT NEED ATTENTION :biggrin:  HOPE YOU LIKE IT! ALL THE PEACES WILL BE SENT OUT FOR CASTING ASWELL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




FIRST OFF ! WHAT THE FUCK ! I MEAN I SEEN SOME HAND BUILT CHASSIE'S NO BIG DEAL ! I SEEN CUSTOM MADE SEATS , NO BIG DEAL ! 


BUT 99% CUSTOM BUILT IMPALA NOW THATS A * BIG DEAL !*

I MUST SAY THAT I HAVE A 1/12TH SCALE FAST BACK MUSTANG THAT I PLAN TO REBUILD THAT MY FATHER DONE IN THE 70'S BUT I DOUBT I AM GOING TO COME CLOSE TO THIS BROTHER ! 

A FEW CUSTOM MADE ITEM TO MAKE A NICE LOOKING LARGE SCALE IMPALA IS 1 THING BUT WHAT YOUR TWISTING OUT HERE IS AWSOME ! FROM THE CORE SUPPORT TO THE CHASSIE WAS GREAT ! 

NOW YOUR WORK ON THE FLOOR BOARDS IS OVER THE FUCKIN TOP ! I SEEN SOME SHIT BEFORE THAT I WAS LIKE "THATS COOL " BUT THIS BUILD HAS SURPASS ANY OF THOSE ! 


GREAT JOB !


----------



## lowridermodels

You are da man of 1/16 builds


----------



## sanhonda22

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 10 2009, 04:16 PM~12664348
> *WELL GUY'S HERE WE GO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



When are you going to have some of these for sale? Keep up the good work.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 13 2009, 03:46 PM~12693607
> *THANKS BRO!! WAIT TILL YOU SEE IT IN PERSON :biggrin:
> *


I'll hit you up later, I'll try to go tomorrow if your not busy.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 13 2009, 05:41 PM~12694229
> *I'll hit you up later, I'll try to go tomorrow if your not busy.
> *


STOP BY AFTER WORK IF YOU WANT! OR IN THE MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

holy shit
this gets crazier and crazier everytime i see it


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 13 2009, 04:51 PM~12694348
> *STOP BY AFTER WORK IF YOU WANT! OR IN THE MORNING :biggrin:
> *


Cool, I'll be their after work. I'll hit you up in a bit.


----------



## sweetdreamer

wild work :0 cant wait to see more


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 13 2009, 04:52 PM~12693688
> *FIRST  OFF  !  WHAT THE  FUCK  !  I  MEAN  I  SEEN  SOME  HAND  BUILT  CHASSIE'S  NO  BIG  DEAL  !  I  SEEN  CUSTOM  MADE  SEATS  , NO  BIG  DEAL  !
> BUT  99%  CUSTOM  BUILT  IMPALA  NOW THATS  A  BIG  DEAL !
> 
> I  MUST  SAY  THAT  I  HAVE  A  1/12TH SCALE  FAST BACK  MUSTANG  THAT  I  PLAN  TO  REBUILD THAT  MY  FATHER  DONE IN THE  70'S  BUT  I  DOUBT  I AM  GOING  TO  COME  CLOSE  TO THIS  BROTHER !
> 
> A  FEW  CUSTOM  MADE  ITEM  TO  MAKE  A  NICE  LOOKING  LARGE SCALE  IMPALA  IS  1  THING  BUT  WHAT  YOUR  TWISTING  OUT  HERE  IS  AWSOME !  FROM THE  CORE SUPPORT  TO  THE  CHASSIE  WAS GREAT  !
> 
> NOW  YOUR  WORK  ON THE  FLOOR  BOARDS  IS  OVER  THE  FUCKIN  TOP  !  I  SEEN  SOME  SHIT  BEFORE  THAT  I  WAS  LIKE  "THATS  COOL " BUT  THIS  BUILD  HAS  SURPASS ANY  OF  THOSE !
> GREAT  JOB  !
> *


THANK YOU MINI!! THAT MEANS ALOT FROM A RESPECTABLE BUILDER LIKE YOURSELF!! IT IS ONE BUILD I AM TRULLY ENJOY BUILDING :biggrin: I AM HAVING A HARD TIME REMEMBERING THAT I HAVE TO MAKE IT IN SECTIONS SO WE CAN CAST IT!! I ALREADY WANT TO BUILD IT AND FINISH IT FOR SANTA CLARA BUT IF IT MAKES IT COOL! BUT IF IT DOSN'T THEN I GUESS IT WILL MAKE IT FOR JERSEY  I HOPE TO HAVE ALOT OF RESIN WITH ME IN NNL WEST THIS YEAR SO KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR THE ANOUNCEMENT HERE IN MY THREAD!! THANKS AGAIN FOR THE LUV BROTHER!!


----------



## low4oshow

:0


----------



## low4oshow

magic


----------



## SlammdSonoma

awesome as hell man. i have a 57 Chevy Workman--converted Nomad that im wanting to sorta do the same way....


On down the road at the point in time. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THAT 63 IS OVER THE TOP CARNAL, YOU OUT DID YOUR SELF THIS TIME. THAT'S WAY MORE THEN I WOULD GET INTO ON A BUILD OF THIS CALLIBER. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 13 2009, 09:32 PM~12699304
> *THAT 63 IS OVER THE TOP CARNAL, YOU OUT DID YOUR SELF THIS TIME.  THAT'S WAY MORE THEN I WOULD GET INTO ON A BUILD OF THIS CALLIBER.  CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED.
> *


x-2


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 14 2009, 01:32 AM~12699304
> *THAT 63 IS OVER THE TOP CARNAL, YOU OUT DID YOUR SELF THIS TIME.  THAT'S WAY MORE THEN I WOULD GET INTO ON A BUILD OF THIS CALLIBER.  CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED.
> *


THANK YOU BIGG BRO FOR HELPING ME FIND MY NITCH!! YOU ARE A GREAT TEACHER AND A GREAT FRIEND! I CAN'T WAIT TO FINISH IT TOO!! CHR1S619 WAS IMPRESSED WITH IT IN PERSON TONIGHT! :biggrin: NOT WORKING ON IT TONIGHT BUT IN THE MORING I WILL GET A FRESH START ON THIS SWEET LOE ROD


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WHATS UP EVERYONE!! IT'S 5:20 AM HERE IN SAN DIEGO AND I HAVE BEEN UP SINCE 12NOON WENSDAY, I HAVE NOW FINISHED THE SCRATCH BUILT DASH FOR MY LOW ROD  GOING TO SLEEP AFTER I POST THESE PICTURES UP FOR ALL OF YOU!! I'LL BE BACK AFTER A FEW HOURS OF SLEEP


----------



## Tilburglowridaz

thats Sick ese


----------



## MKD904

You are killing it with this build.

Looks awesome.....keep the pics coming...You gotta get building time like this more ofter...love the updates and step by step pix...

Keep sharing and great job.


----------



## Pokey

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619

:0 DAMN CARNAL!! THAT'S SOME BADASS WORK!! CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT


----------



## MC562

:0 :0


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 10 2009, 08:16 PM~12664348
> *WELL GUY'S HERE WE GO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Oh man,this is the 1st time ive seen this, i cant belive what im seeing! this is 
so bitchin!! i dont know what to say about it, you are truly an artist mr 1/16 ive never seen anyone take on job like this and make it look so well!, you are going high on my hero list, keep up the great work man,and please keep posting as it comes along,gary.


----------



## 408models

WOW THAT DASH IS SIK BRO, NICE WORK


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

SANTIAGO ! Bro has deep as your working into this you must add the tissue box ! I mean hell your adding everthing else why leave out that opition ! 

Your kicking major large scale ass at this point !


----------



## sweetdreamer

:wow: :scrutinize: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: wow lookin really good, sweet work !


----------



## dink

that dash is dead on homie. cant wait for you to finish it so i can steal it. lol just kidding :biggrin: . looks real good


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS GUY'S I PLAN ON ADDING THE TISSUE BOX TOO  I WANT TO FINISH IT ASAP AND SEND IT OUT FOR CASTING :biggrin: THANKS GSEEDS FOR THE LUV BRO!! I WOULD LIKE TO GET SOME PAINT WORK DONE BY YOU ON A FUTCURE BUILD OF MY  SO THANKS FOR JOINING SOCALINC FORUM TOO BRO AND I WILL BE MORE ON THIER POSTING MORE OF MY 1/16TH CREATIONS  I AM GETING READY TO BUILD MORE ALL DAY TODAY TILL I FALL ASLEEP AGIN  I AM GLAD TO SEE YOU ALL LIKE THE BUILD AS MUCH AS I DO!! SO "MINI" IF YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF THE TISSUE BOX, PLEASE HOOK IT UP BRO!!


----------



## gseeds

hey me.1/16, i just added so drawing s on your site.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Only pic i could find that would give you a clear idea of what and where it would ! 










it hung under the glove and folded down and had a slid in pocket where you had to refill it ! 

Heres the pocket !


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 05:54 PM~12715937
> *Only   pic  i  could  find  that   would  give   you  a  clear   idea   of   what   and  where  it   would   !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it  hung  under  the   glove   and  folded  down   and  had  a  slid  in    pocket   where   you   had  to   refill  it  !
> 
> Heres  the   pocket !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS MINI!! I WILL GET TO WORK ON IT TONIGHT


----------



## darkside customs

That is looking kick ass!!! Great work Santiago.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS JAMES!! WAIT TILL YOU SEE WHAT I GOT DONE LAST NIGHT


----------



## Mr.1/16th

HERE YOU GO! ORE DONE TO THE DASH  STILL WORKING ON THE TISSUE BOX AND SUSPENION, THEN THE INTERIOR WILL FOLLOW :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

DAAAMN CARNAL!! THAT'S MAJOR WORK YOU DOING! VERY NICE BRO!!! :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i hope for everyones sake your taking a book of pics of this car to the shows, to show how in detail it actually is. :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer

lookin real good, boy do you ever know how to fab, good job :worship:


----------



## menotyou

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jan 16 2009, 05:40 PM~12726679
> *lookin real good, boy do you ever know how to fab, good job :worship:
> *



X2


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS EVERYONE!! BIGGS BROUGHT OUT THE BEST IN MY FAB WORK!! WATCHING HIM BUILD AND LEARNING EVERYTHING I CAN FROM THE PRO HELPS OUT!!


----------



## Bear Grylls




----------



## chris mineer

verry sweet :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

if it helps, i get some of my ideas from some of your work...since in 1/16th scale its easier to see & mimik, so i scale it down to 1/24 scale...luckily for me it works. I also get the ideas from Biggs & mini quite a bit too. And your right, learn from the pro's they know how to do it obviously!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 16 2009, 08:34 PM~12727695
> *if it helps, i get some of my ideas from some of your work...since in 1/16th scale its easier to see & mimik, so i scale it down to 1/24 scale...luckily for me it works.  I also get the ideas from Biggs & mini quite a bit too.  And your right, learn from the pro's they know how to do it obviously!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

I like the dash. I gotta get over to your neck of the woods to see this thing in person bro!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 16 2009, 07:39 PM~12727754
> *I like the dash. I gotta get over to your neck of the woods to see this thing in person bro!
> *



I'M SCARED TO.... :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 16 2009, 07:34 PM~12727695
> *if it helps, i get some of my ideas from some of your work...since in 1/16th scale its easier to see & mimik, so i scale it down to 1/24 scale...luckily for me it works.  I also get the ideas from Biggs & mini quite a bit too.  And your right, learn from the pro's they know how to do it obviously!
> *


X2 & I get to see him build in person :0 :biggrin: it's badass!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn you lucky ass fucker!

i gots nobody down here :tears: 
Its all good tho....i get my plastic fix here :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 16 2009, 05:35 PM~12726138
> *HERE YOU GO! ORE DONE TO THE DASH  STILL WORKING ON THE TISSUE BOX AND SUSPENION, THEN THE INTERIOR WILL FOLLOW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im fuckin speechles homie thats fuckin sick on a whole new level


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 16 2009, 07:44 PM~12727801
> *damn you lucky ass fucker!
> 
> i gots nobody down here :tears:
> Its all good tho....i get my plastic fix here :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I just need to pick up his skills. Witch it not to easy


----------



## Mr.1/16th

thank you all for the luv brothers!! anyone can do this! just try it and you will be suprized!! this is the first time i have done this type of work too so if i can do it you can you it!! "YOU CAN DO IT!!"


----------



## Bos82

i THINK I AM GONNA TRY A COUPLE DIFFERENT THINGS WITH THE BUICK NOW THAT YOU GOT ME ALL AMP'D UP HOMIE..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hell i know i can do it...the crewzer is a definite on that...if i can create a complete interior out of nothing more than imagination..then anybody can do this shit. Just open that mind up and let it do its thing!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 16 2009, 08:40 PM~12728405
> *i THINK I AM GONNA TRY A COUPLE DIFFERENT THINGS WITH THE BUICK NOW THAT YOU GOT ME ALL AMP'D UP HOMIE..
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 16 2009, 09:44 PM~12728452
> *hell i know i can do it...the crewzer is a definite on that...if i can create a complete interior out of nothing more than imagination..then anybody can do this shit.  Just open that mind up and let it do its thing!!!!
> *


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I HAVE BEEN IN CONTACT WITH AN OLD FRIEND FOR MY OLD CAR CLUB, HE IS WAY AHEAD OF HIS TIME AND THIS IS JUST ONE OF THE CARS IT TOOK PICS OF A WHILE AGO. :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

:0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I TOOK THESE PICS OF HIS WORK BACK IN 1999 WHEN HE WAS STILL BUILDING!! HE HAS A FIAT THAT WAS TO BE FINISHED AS A FULL CUSTOM LOW RIDER BUT FAMILY AND WIFE CAME FIRST.


----------



## CHR1S619

THAT'S BADASS BRO!! :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL I GOT MORE DONE WITH THE BACK PANNEL AND THE DOORS BUT STILL NEED TO MAKE THE HINGES FOR THE DOORS NOW


----------



## SlammdSonoma

sawww eeeeeeet homie. Lookin real good


----------



## low4oshow

damn homie at the speed your going,that would take some a few years :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I ONLY DID THE BACK PANNEL AND THEN TRYED TO SLEEP. THE OTHER ROOMMATE WE HAD WAS MOVING OUT LATE AND DIDN'T FINISH TILL 6 AM THIS MORNING AND I TRYED TO SLEEP BUT JUST COULDN'T! THE NOTION OF HIM DOING THIS REALLY LATE WAS UNBELEAVABLE! SO I'M RELAXING NOW AND GOING TO RELAX A BIT THEN GET BACK ON THE GRIND TO FINISH IT!! GOT TO SEE MY DAUGHTER THIS MORNING WITH MY FOLKS  BE BACK IN A FEW TO POST MORE!!


----------



## CHR1S619

looking good bro, hit me up when you get home. I'll stop by for a little bit.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I'M HOME ALREADY BRO


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THIS IS MY WICKED HACK SHOP!! I BUILD VERY LATE NIGHT AT MY DESK


----------



## chris mineer

it looks better every time i see it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WELL EVERYONE, HERE ARE SOME MORE PICS OF MY DAY WITH MY LIL BRO! THANKS FOR KICKING IT WITH ME BRO!! HE GOT TO SEE ME FAB UP THE FRONT STEERING :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

HERE'S CHR1S619 CHECKING OUT THE LOW-ROD UP CLOSE :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

That looks great bro! Sick I tell ya, just sick!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS BRO!! IT'S COMMING ALONG GREAT AND IT WILL BE EVEN SWEETER WHEN I FINISH THIS ONE


----------



## SlammdSonoma

definitely making it look good man. Inspired me to get my ass on with the 59 im buildin..and now a 64 galaxie after that :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 17 2009, 10:48 PM~12737551
> *definitely making it look good man.  Inspired me to get my ass on with the 59 im buildin..and now a 64 galaxie after that :biggrin:
> *


YES YES!! I DO MAKE IT LOOK GOOD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999

damn bro that low rod is turnin out hella bad,,,in a good way :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 17 2009, 10:42 PM~12737515
> *HERE'S CHR1S619 CHECKING OUT THE LOW-ROD UP CLOSE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Man that ride is lookin good homie!!  Couldn't you find a better lookin chick to hold it up though??? :biggrin: CHR1619.. Just playin homie, but I couldn't hold back on that one.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 17 2009, 11:51 PM~12737960
> *Man that ride is lookin good homie!!   Couldn't you find a better lookin chick to hold it up though??? :biggrin: CHR1619.. Just playin homie, but I couldn't hold back on that one.
> *


 :angry: :buttkick: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 17 2009, 11:53 PM~12737977
> *:angry:  :buttkick:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 17 2009, 11:56 PM~12738002
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WELL I THINK IM HOT ENOUGH!! :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

:roflmao: :wave:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 17 2009, 11:57 PM~12738009
> *WELL I THINK IM HOT ENOUGH!! :biggrin:
> *


AIGHT ENOUGH OF THIS. GO TALK ABOUT YOURSELF IN YOUR FORUM :biggrin: GOOD TO SEE YOU THOUGH.


----------



## CHR1S619

:wave: :wave:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 18 2009, 03:00 AM~12738026
> *AIGHT ENOUGH OF THIS. GO TALK ABOUT YOURSELF IN YOUR FORUM :biggrin:  GOOD TO SEE YOU THOUGH.
> *


 :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 18 2009, 12:04 AM~12738055
> *:ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


HE THINKS IM HOT TOO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

WHATS CRAKIN LOW?


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 18 2009, 12:05 AM~12738056
> *HE THINKS IM HOT TOO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AIGH.... CHR1S619 IS MY HOMIE FROM CALI DAMNIT. STOP SPREADIN RUMORS FUCKER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 18 2009, 12:06 AM~12738060
> *AIGH.... CHR1S619 IS MY HOMIE FROM CALI DAMNIT. STOP SPREADIN RUMORS FUCKER!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 18 2009, 03:05 AM~12738057
> *WHATS CRAKIN LOW?
> *


nothin much,goin through some old topics from back in tha day.....


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 18 2009, 03:06 AM~12738060
> *AIGH.... CHR1S619 IS MY HOMIE FROM CALI DAMNIT. STOP SPREADIN RUMORS FUCKER!!! :biggrin:
> *


  :rofl:


----------



## low4oshow

we need this back
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=274190


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 18 2009, 01:24 AM~12738398
> *  :rofl:
> *


DAMNIT CHR1S...SEE WHAT YOUR UGLY AZZ DID.


----------



## low4oshow

lol


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 18 2009, 01:26 AM~12738407
> *DAMNIT CHR1S...SEE WHAT YOUR UGLY AZZ DID.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 17 2009, 03:23 PM~12734183
> * THIS IS MY WICKED HACK SHOP!! I BUILD VERY LATE NIGHT AT MY DESK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I NEED A DISPLAY CASE LIKE THAT. THE DESK TOO..


----------



## Mr.1/16th

HERE ARE THE PICS OF THE STEERING BAR AND HOOKED UP  THIS IS WHTA CHR1S619 GOT TO SEE ME FAB UP :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

HOMIE YOU GOT SOME TIGHT WORK GOING ON IN HERE


----------



## Mr.1/16th

GRACIAS BROTHER! I AM GOING BACK TO WORK THIS WEEK AND NOT FEELING ANY BETTER YET  BUT I WILL HAVE TIME TO FINISH IT IN THE NEXT TWO WEEKS! THEM CASTING AND PAINTING


----------



## Mr.1/16th

SEE YOU ALL IN A FEW! GOING BACK TO THE SHOP TO CREATE!!


----------



## chris mineer

im wordless bro...................


----------



## Mr Biggs

That's some nice shit right there bro. :0 Got to hand it to you. All that work is that next level stuff.


----------



## slash

que locura.good work bro.


----------



## lowridermodels

Nice


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

looking damn good brotha, cant wait to see it done if its even close to your truck it will be badassss


----------



## truscale

The 63 is looking good . Like all the work you're doing on interior. Hope it's done by NNL West.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL EVERYONE! I JUST DROPPED OFF MY "SOO-BADD" TRUCK TO PHIL'S HOBBY SHOP :biggrin: I GET TO SHOW OFF MY WORK AND POSSIBLY PICK UP SOME MORE WORK FROM PEOLPE WHO WANT TO REPLICATE THIER OWN CAR :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

HERE ARE MORE OF THE 63 LOW-ROD :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I MADE THE REAR SET UP LIKE THE ONE THAT HATCHCUS MAKES FRO THE REAL 63 THAT I SEEN ON "CHOP-CUT-REBUILD" SHOW A WHILE AGO  
EVERYTHING WORKS!!


----------



## CHR1S619

Still looking good bro!! Keeps getting better and better!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS EVERYONE!! AND THANK YOU "BIGGS"!! I KNOW IT WILL BE DONE IN THE NEXT WEEK OR SO  THEN READY FOR CASTING AND THEN PAINT AND ASSEMBLY


----------



## EVIL C

whoa that crazy nice


----------



## Mr.1/16th

GRACIAS BRO!! I WILL BE WORKING ON IT MORE TONIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 19 2009, 03:46 PM~12751328
> *THANKS EVERYONE!! AND THANK YOU "BIGGS"!! I KNOW IT WILL BE DONE IN THE NEXT WEEK OR SO   THEN READY FOR CASTING AND THEN PAINT AND ASSEMBLY
> *


 :0 

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## darkside customs

Damn bro, you are getting down on this one!! Sick.


----------



## low4oshow

like that setup :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL I WAS AT THE HOBBY STORE TODAY AND I SEEN THIS PIC OF THIS 1:18TH SCALE LOW ROD :biggrin: THIS IS THE LOOK THAT I AM TRYING TO ACHIVE  
I HAVE MY OWN COLOR COMBO IT WILL BE LAYED OUT ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

Man.... Big Dawg... I cannot wait to this one completed. I might have to come from AZ to CA to see that thang in person homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

COME ON BACK TO CALI BROTHER!! I HAVE AN EXTRA ROOM IF YOU NEED TO CRASH OUT :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

cant wait to see :0


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 19 2009, 10:21 PM~12755893
> *WELL I WAS AT THE HOBBY STORE TODAY AND I SEEN THIS PIC OF THIS 1:18TH SCALE LOW ROD :biggrin:  THIS IS THE LOOK THAT I AM TRYING TO ACHIVE
> I HAVE MY OWN COLOR COMBO IT WILL BE LAYED OUT ON IT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CARNAL, THAT'S NOT EVEN GONNA COME CLOSE TO YOUR 63. WITH THE PAINT YOU SAID YOUR DOING ON IT :no: NOWAY :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I KNOW HUH!? BUT THE IDEA IS THE SAME WITH THE STANCE OF THE CAR


----------



## tequila sunrise

the dash alone has me :worship:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

thanks brother!! i am going to make a few more for casting then we will see


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 19 2009, 10:34 PM~12756116
> *COME ON BACK TO CALI BROTHER!! I HAVE AN EXTRA ROOM IF YOU NEED TO CRASH OUT :biggrin:
> *


ON MY WAY DAMNIT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 18 2009, 06:01 PM~12742513
> *HERE ARE THE PICS OF THE STEERING BAR AND HOOKED UP   THIS IS WHTA CHR1S619 GOT TO SEE ME FAB UP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tight work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

wow this is going to be 1 smooth ass LARGE SCALE IMPALA !


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by jevries+Jan 20 2009, 12:29 PM~12760385-->
> 
> 
> 
> Tight work!! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Jan 20 2009, 12:51 PM~12760618
> *wow  this  is  going  to  be  1  smooth  ass  LARGE SCALE  IMPALA !
> *


THANKS GUY'S I STILL HAVE ALOT OF WORK TO FINISH AND KEEP ON TRACK!! NEED TO FIND THE RIGHT WHEELS FOR IT! STILL NOT LIKING THE WHEEL I HAVE FOR IT. BUT I WILL FIND THE ONES I NEED SOON :biggrin:


----------



## mr68gts

I got an idea, what size are the rim rings?



> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 20 2009, 01:43 PM~12761623
> *THANKS GUY'S I STILL HAVE ALOT OF WORK TO FINISH AND KEEP ON TRACK!! NEED TO FIND THE RIGHT WHEELS FOR IT! STILL NOT LIKING THE WHEEL I HAVE FOR IT. BUT I WILL FIND THE ONES I NEED SOON :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mr68gts

Look familiar?????


----------



## SHOWDOWN

Damn you got some amazing skills.

The project is coming along nice.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

LOOKS LIKE SOME OF THE RIMS I SEE FROM TIME O TIME ON THE ROAD.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS GUY'S!! I'M BACK HOME AND GOING TO GET BACK TO WORK ON IT!! GOING TO CALL BACK DARKSIDE CUSTOM


----------



## darkside customs

Cant wait to see what you got goin Big Homie!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by mr68gts_@Jan 20 2009, 03:54 PM~12762699
> *Look familiar?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like the rims on the 62. Nice work!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS CHR1S FOR KICKING IT WITH ME FOR A MINUTE!! :biggrin: DARKSIDE CUSTOM IS GOING TO MAKE IT OUT TO THE SHOP SOON TOO :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

ima hit you up uffin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

HERE ARE MORE OF THE BUILD! INTERIOR-HINGES-TRIM-SEATS.


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANK YOU HOMIE!! GOING TO SLEEP NOW! LATERS!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

HELL YEA ! Man you know how many of these remote's were sold and to see you turn this out as a build is wild ! 

Rasie the front end up to level the rear and see what it looks like please and Have you found a set of wheels you like yet ?


----------



## MKD904

This build just keeps getting better and better....is this gonna make it to NNL in March with all the casting you are still gonna do?


----------



## lowridermodels

TIGHT


----------



## Bos82

looking good as hell man


----------



## sweetdreamer

lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619

DAMN BRO, YOU PUT IN SOME WORK ON THE 63 AFTER I LEFT. THE BACK BUCKETS ARE GONNA LOOK GOOD


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 21 2009, 09:19 AM~12769594
> *TIGHT
> *


THIS IS WERE I HEED YOUR HELP CARNAL!! I NEED YOU TO SEE IN YOUR 1:18TH SCALE WHEELS IF YOU HAVE SOME WHEEL LIKE THESE PLEASE!!  THE CLEANEST SET YOU HAVE!! AND HOW MUCH!  IF YOU DON'T HAVE ANY IT'S COOL


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 21 2009, 12:26 PM~12771611
> *THIS IS WERE I HEED YOUR HELP CARNAL!! I NEED YOU TO SEE IN YOUR 1:18TH SCALE WHEELS IF YOU HAVE SOME WHEEL LIKE THESE PLEASE!!  THE CLEANEST SET YOU HAVE!! AND HOW MUCH!   IF YOU DON'T HAVE ANY IT'S COOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They have those at Costco right now....cheap too....send me your email address and I'll email you the pix I took of them at costco when I was there for Biggs..


----------



## Mr.1/16th

[email protected]


----------



## MKD904

Check your email.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

OK


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
CHR1S619 AND ME ARE GOING TO COSTCO THURSDAY!!  GRACIAS BROTHER


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WHATZ UP GUY'S!! TODAY I HAD ANOTHER VISITOR TO THE SHOP  THANKS DARKSIDECUSTOMS FOR KICKING IT ME :biggrin: I SHOWED HIM "SOO-BADD" AT PHIL'S HOBBY SHOP AND THEN BACK TO THE SHOP WERE WE TALKED SHOP ABOUT THE BUILDS AND PROJECTS!!  HE GOT TO SEE THE FRAME FIRST HAND


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I OF COOLEST PARTS ABOUT THIS HOBBY IS MEET GOOD PEOPLE THAT SHARE THE SAME INTREST AS WE DO AND GETTING TO KNOW THEM IN REAL LIFE AND NOT JUST INTERNETS ! 

I ALWAYS ENJOY HAVING THE KC CREW OVER TO CUT UP SOME PLASTIC AND INHALE SOME PAINT FUMES !


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 22 2009, 12:59 AM~12779396
> *I  OF  COOLEST  PARTS  ABOUT THIS  HOBBY  IS  MEET  GOOD  PEOPLE  THAT  SHARE  THE  SAME  INTREST  AS  WE  DO  AND  GETTING  TO KNOW  THEM  IN  REAL  LIFE  AND  NOT    JUST  INTERNETS !
> 
> I  ALWAYS  ENJOY    HAVING THE  KC CREW  OVER  TO  CUT  UP  SOME  PLASTIC  AND  INHALE  SOME  PAINT  FUMES !
> *


x2000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## oldskool 67

:wave: wuz up vato!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 22 2009, 01:22 AM~12779538
> *:wave:  wuz up vato!
> *


WAZZ UP HOMIE!! GREAT TO SEE YOU UP IN DA HOUSE


----------



## mr68gts

ey! they ain't no model shit at Costco mang! was the matter for you? LOL.[

quote=Mr.1/16th,Jan 21 2009, 01:21 PM~12772085]
       :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
CHR1S619 AND ME ARE GOING TO COSTCO THURSDAY!!  GRACIAS BROTHER  
[/quote]


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 21 2009, 10:28 PM~12779153
> *WHATZ UP GUY'S!! TODAY I HAD ANOTHER VISITOR TO THE SHOP   THANKS DARKSIDECUSTOMS FOR KICKING IT ME :biggrin:  I SHOWED HIM "SOO-BADD" AT PHIL'S HOBBY SHOP AND THEN BACK TO THE SHOP WERE WE TALKED SHOP ABOUT THE BUILDS AND PROJECTS!!   HE GOT TO SEE THE FRAME FIRST HAND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sup Big Homie. Thanks again for having me over yesterday. I swear it took me a while to get my jaw off the floor from all those builds. Hope to kick with you again bro! And thanks for the supplies also. That is gonna help out in a major way.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 22 2009, 06:43 PM~12785979
> *Sup Big Homie. Thanks again for having me over yesterday. I swear it took me a while to get my jaw off the floor from all those builds. Hope to kick with you again bro! And thanks for the supplies also. That is gonna help out in a major way.
> *


X2!! It's always cool to see his builds. Crazy shit with detail to the max


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS BROTHERS!!! IT'S ALWAYS GOOD TO KEEP THE HOBBIE SPIRIT ALIVE AND ALWAYS KOOL TO KICK IT WITH THE FELLAS!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 22 2009, 08:24 PM~12787105
> *THANKS BROTHERS!!! IT'S ALWAYS GOOD TO KEEP THE HOBBIE SPIRIT ALIVE AND ALWAYS KOOL TO KICK IT WITH THE FELLAS!!
> *


YUP, Next time I'll bring the carne asada & coronas!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

:wave:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 22 2009, 09:29 PM~12787176
> *YUP, Next time I'll bring the carne asada & coronas!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IT'S ON THEN!!  I'M OFF THIS SATURDAY AND SUNDAY :biggrin:

WHATZ CRACKIN LOW40SHOW MY BROTHA!!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 22 2009, 08:38 PM~12787311
> *IT'S ON THEN!!   I'M OFF THIS SATURDAY AND SUNDAY :biggrin:
> 
> WHATZ CRACKIN LOW40SHOW MY BROTHA!!!
> *


So am I!! :biggrin: anyone else!?? :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 22 2009, 08:40 PM~12787341
> *So am I!! :biggrin:  anyone else!?? :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I GOT THE CALL FROM OUR CASTER AND THE 1/16TH SCALE CREW CAB AND FLEET SIDE BEDS ARE GOING TO BE SHIPPED TO ME ON MONDAY


----------



## ElRafa

:wave: :wave: Sup homie




> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 22 2009, 08:41 PM~12787361
> *ME TOO!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Me too just too bad we live in AZ huh homie :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 22 2009, 08:44 PM~12787402
> *I GOT THE CALL FROM OUR CASTER AND THE 1/16TH SCALE  CREW CAB AND FLEET SIDE BEDS ARE GOING TO BE SHIPPED TO ME ON MONDAY
> *


 :0 :0 Should be sick bro


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 22 2009, 08:45 PM~12787415
> *:wave:  :wave: Sup homie
> Me too just too bad we live in AZ huh homie  :biggrin:
> *



Hell Yeah!!! Where you at in AZ dawg?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

HEY BROTHERS, DO WE HAVE A SHOW IN AZ THIS YEAR??? IF WE DO THEN I WILL MAKE SURE TO GET THE TIME OFF AND MAKE IT SO WE CAN HAVE A CARNE ASADA OUT THIER!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 22 2009, 08:46 PM~12787426
> *Hell Yeah!!! Where you at in AZ dawg?
> *


Just 2 tha south of you in Phoenix :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 22 2009, 08:48 PM~12787460
> *HEY BROTHERS, DO WE HAVE A SHOW IN AZ THIS YEAR??? IF WE DO THEN I WILL MAKE SURE TO GET THE TIME OFF AND MAKE IT SO WE CAN HAVE A CARNE ASADA OUT THIER!! :biggrin:
> *


OOOOOHHHHHH shit. Da man is rollin. Make sure you drag CHR1S out here fool. How can I find out bout a show man. Lemme know homie. I will make one damnit. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 22 2009, 08:49 PM~12787467
> *Just 2 tha south of you in Phoenix  :biggrin:
> *



:buttkick: THANK YOU ALL MIGHTY MASTER OF THE OBVIOUS. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

BET!!  IT'S ON BRO!!


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th+Jan 22 2009, 08:48 PM~12787460-->
> 
> 
> 
> HEY BROTHERS, DO WE HAVE A SHOW IN AZ THIS YEAR??? IF WE DO THEN I WILL MAKE SURE TO GET THE TIME OFF AND MAKE IT SO WE CAN HAVE A CARNE ASADA OUT THIER!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bos82_@Jan 22 2009, 08:51 PM~12787487
> *OOOOOHHHHHH shit.  Da man is rollin. Make sure you drag CHR1S out here fool. How can I find out bout a show man. Lemme know homie. I will make one damnit. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I belive they have one in April its the one that Biggs an Bigg Dee came out to last year :biggrin: I will see if I can find out anything


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 22 2009, 08:53 PM~12787512
> *BET!!   IT'S ON BRO!!
> *


Sounds good. I will start lookin in to what is going on out here. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 22 2009, 08:55 PM~12787535
> *:0
> I belive they have one in April its the one that Biggs an Bigg Dee came out to last year  :biggrin: I will see if I can find out anything
> *


ElRafa

Keep me posted too homie.


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 22 2009, 08:56 PM~12787551
> *ElRafa
> 
> Keep me posted too homie.
> *


  I got you


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 22 2009, 08:59 PM~12787592
> * I got you
> *


Cool, Maybe we can meet up and you can help me get a ride together for da show homie.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

COUNT ON BIGGS ADN BIGG D AND SMALLZ AND CHR1S619 AND ME AND POSSIBLY WHITESIDE KUSTOMS TOO!!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 22 2009, 09:03 PM~12787651
> * COUNT ON BIGGS ADN BIGG D AND SMALLZ AND CHR1S619 AND ME AND POSSIBLY WHITESIDE KUSTOMS TOO!!
> *


Damn.... Anyone else?? :biggrin: I gotta go print a Low4oshow T to try n rep my lil ol self out there. :biggrin: WHere you at 8ball and Low? SOmeone!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL FELLAS, I'M GOING TO SLEEP NOW! I HAVE TO GET UP AT THE BOOTY CARACK OF DAWN AND BE THIER AT 5AM  SO I'LL CAHT WITH YOU ALL FRIDAY AFTER WORK!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 22 2009, 09:03 PM~12787651
> * COUNT ON BIGGS ADN BIGG D AND SMALLZ AND CHR1S619 AND ME AND POSSIBLY WHITESIDE KUSTOMS TOO!!
> *


Beer and Food. Homies n models. Sounds like a great plan. Anyone need a place to crash overnight let me know. I gots some room on the roof. :biggrin: Or we can just Drank till we pass out anywhere in the yard.


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 22 2009, 09:02 PM~12787616
> *Cool, Maybe we can meet up and you can help me get a ride together for da show homie.
> *


Cool Homie


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 22 2009, 09:12 PM~12787757
> *WELL FELLAS, I'M GOING TO SLEEP NOW! I HAVE TO GET UP AT THE BOOTY CARACK OF DAWN AND BE THIER AT 5AM   SO I'LL CAHT WITH YOU ALL FRIDAY AFTER WORK!! :biggrin:
> *


habla me wey.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 22 2009, 09:14 PM~12787777
> *Cool Homie
> *


 :0 4 Realz?? That would be sick homie.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 22 2009, 08:53 PM~12787512
> *BET!!   IT'S ON BRO!!
> *


I'm down


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 22 2009, 09:19 PM~12787851
> *I'm down
> *



Better be.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 22 2009, 10:15 PM~12787785
> *habla me wey.
> *


CALL YOU NOW!!


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 23 2009, 12:07 AM~12787695
> *Damn.... Anyone else??  :biggrin:WHere you at 8ball and Low? SOmeone!!!</span> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 sup homie.get at me in a pm  <span style=\'color:red\'>im in the south :angry:


----------



## low4oshow

or hit up 8ball for a lil conference !!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL I WENT TO PLAZA BONITA HERE IN CHULA VISTA AND BOUGHT THIS 1:18TH SCALE DODGE HEMI DIECAST TO TAKE THE WHEELS FOR MY LOW ROD!! WHATCHA THINK


----------



## BODINE

NICE!!!


----------



## darkside customs

Yessir!!! Those look great on there!


----------



## CHR1S619

LOOKS GOOD BRO!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

AND A FEW MORE UP CLOSE!!


----------



## darkside customs

Dayum!!


----------



## CHR1S619

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE

> AND A FEW MORE UP CLOSE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/qu
> 
> 
> 
> NICE :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS GUY'S!! I LIKEDEDUM TOO


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 23 2009, 11:52 PM~12799185
> * THANKS GUY'S!! I LIKEDEDUM TOO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

Hey I was at the AZ. Show last year too and plan on being their again this year!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 24 2009, 12:55 AM~12799206
> *Hey I was at the AZ. Show last year too and plan on being their again this year!
> *


SWEEEEEEEETTTTT!! ALFA MALE IN DA CASA!!!!!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 23 2009, 11:50 PM~12799164
> *AND A FEW MORE UP CLOSE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks sick homie.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

GRACIAS BRO!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I JUST CUT THE RIM TO GET THE RIGHT LOOK I WANT FOR THE FRONT AND I GOT IT!! NOW I HAVE A DEEP REAR AND A SHALLOW FRONT


----------



## Mr.1/16th

ALL I NEED IS ANOTHER 1:18TH SCALE HEMI AND IT'S READY


----------



## low4oshow

love tha wheels foo


----------



## MC562

:0 STILL KICKING ASS :0


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 23 2009, 11:54 PM~12799597
> *I JUST CUT THE RIM TO GET THE RIGHT LOOK I WANT FOR THE FRONT AND I GOT IT!! NOW I HAVE A DEEP REAR AND A SHALLOW FRONT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK BRO!! 

LOL @ that commercial in the background. Everytime I turn the tv on, that foo is on there.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I KNOW HUH!? CAL WORTHINGTON IN CAR COUNTRY OPEN TILL TEN!


----------



## darkside customs

YUP, THATS THE GUY!! :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 24 2009, 04:07 AM~12799661
> *ALL I NEED IS ANOTHER 1:18TH SCALE HEMI AND IT'S READY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




this ride is gonna be sick


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS GUY'S! LIGHTSIDE KUSTOMS!! WHATZ UP HOMIE!! I'LL BE GETTING BACK TO WORK ON THIS ON MONDAY, HAD FOUND OUT THAT MY AUNT IS AT THE HOSPITAL FOR ATLEAST 12 DAYS BEFORE ANYONE CONTACTED US :angry: SHE'S THIER BUT IT'S NOT HER ANYMORE  SHE IS ON HER LAST DAYS SO I HAVE BEEN THIER WITH FAMILY SO I'LL BE BACK TO WORK ON THIS ON MONDAY NIGHT GUY'S. PLEASE KEEP US ALL IN YOUR PRAYERS FOR HER. MR.1/16TH


----------



## [email protected]

:angel:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 25 2009, 03:03 AM~12807253
> *THANKS GUY'S! LIGHTSIDE KUSTOMS!! WHATZ UP HOMIE!! I'LL BE GETTING BACK TO WORK ON THIS ON MONDAY, HAD FOUND OUT THAT MY AUNT IS AT THE HOSPITAL FOR ATLEAST 12 DAYS BEFORE ANYONE CONTACTED US :angry:  SHE'S THIER BUT IT'S NOT HER ANYMORE   SHE IS ON HER LAST DAYS SO I HAVE BEEN THIER WITH FAMILY SO I'LL BE BACK TO WORK ON THIS ON MONDAY NIGHT GUY'S. PLEASE KEEP US ALL IN YOUR PRAYERS FOR HER. MR.1/16TH
> *


you and your family is in my prayers homie!! :angel:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 25 2009, 01:03 AM~12807253
> *THANKS GUY'S! LIGHTSIDE KUSTOMS!! WHATZ UP HOMIE!! I'LL BE GETTING BACK TO WORK ON THIS ON MONDAY, HAD FOUND OUT THAT MY AUNT IS AT THE HOSPITAL FOR ATLEAST 12 DAYS BEFORE ANYONE CONTACTED US :angry:  SHE'S THIER BUT IT'S NOT HER ANYMORE   SHE IS ON HER LAST DAYS SO I HAVE BEEN THIER WITH FAMILY SO I'LL BE BACK TO WORK ON THIS ON MONDAY NIGHT GUY'S. PLEASE KEEP US ALL IN YOUR PRAYERS FOR HER. MR.1/16TH
> *


Hey big dawg. My prayers are with you and your Aunt. Those last days are tough ones for everyone man. Just keep yo head up and enjoy those moments homie. Once again my prayers are with your Aunt.
:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## lowridermodels

YOUR IN OUR FAMILY PRAYERS BRO WITH YOUR FAMILY AND AUNT!


----------



## low4oshow

x2.sorry to here about that homie :angel: :angel:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 25 2009, 12:03 AM~12807253
> *THANKS GUY'S! LIGHTSIDE KUSTOMS!! WHATZ UP HOMIE!! I'LL BE GETTING BACK TO WORK ON THIS ON MONDAY, HAD FOUND OUT THAT MY AUNT IS AT THE HOSPITAL FOR ATLEAST 12 DAYS BEFORE ANYONE CONTACTED US :angry:  SHE'S THIER BUT IT'S NOT HER ANYMORE   SHE IS ON HER LAST DAYS SO I HAVE BEEN THIER WITH FAMILY SO I'LL BE BACK TO WORK ON THIS ON MONDAY NIGHT GUY'S. PLEASE KEEP US ALL IN YOUR PRAYERS FOR HER. MR.1/16TH
> *


DAMN BRO. I AM SORRY TO HEAR THAT. YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ARE IN MY PRAYERS.

JAMES


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANK YOU ALL! I'LL BE BACK SOON. I WILL TELL HER TO KEEP STRONG AND KEEP HER FAITH STRONGER. THANKS FOR THE LOVE EVERYONE.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:angel: :angel: :angel: R.I.P. NATALIA HERNANDEZ.

SHE PASSED AT 6:15PM THIS EVENING. SHE'S RESTING NOW AND I KNOW WE WILL ALL SEE HER AGAIN


----------



## CHR1S619

SHE'S RESTING IN PEACE NOW CARNAL. :angel: :angel:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 26 2009, 07:24 PM~12824875
> *SHE'S RESTING IN PEACE NOW CARNAL. :angel:  :angel:
> *


x-2 be thankful you were able to see her before she left


----------



## Mr.1/16th

YES SHE IS. I NAMED MY DAUGHTER AFTER HER. NATALY  MY LIL GIRL LOVE'S TO DANCE LIKE MY AUNT DID :biggrin: SHE'S THE LIFE OF HE PARTY AND SO IS MY NAT! :biggrin: REST IN PEACE TIA, I'LL MEET UP WITH YOU IN TIME


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 26 2009, 11:26 PM~12824906
> *x-2 be thankful you were able to see her before she left
> *


AMEN BRO!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 26 2009, 10:27 PM~12824921
> *YES SHE IS. I NAMED MY DAUGHTER AFTER HER. NATALY   MY LIL GIRL LOVE'S TO DANCE LIKE MY AUNT DID :biggrin:  SHE'S THE LIFE OF HE PARTY AND SO IS MY NAT! :biggrin:  REST IN PEACE TIA, I'LL MEET UP WITH YOU IN TIME
> *



 Man... Homie I am sorry to hear for your loss. But there is a saying that I follow. For every blessng an angel must pass. Your daughter is your blessing homie. You aunt is now the angel who has passed to look over your daughter man. Keep yo head up n keep pushin homie. My best goes out to you and your entire family.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR PRAYERS! MY AUNT IS RESTING AND SHE KNOWS THAT THEIR WERE ALOT OF FAMILY AND LIL FAMILY WITH HER AS SHE PASSED. NOW WE WAIT TO TO RETURN HER TO MOTHER EARTH FROM WITCH WE ARE ALL FROM. THANK YOU ALL FOR BEING HER FOR ME AND MY FAMILY!!THANK YOU CHR1S619 FOR TALKING WITH ME LAST NIGHT AND THANK YOU MR. BIGGS FOR CALLING ME TODAY AND TALKING WITH ME. I FEEL BETTER AND THE HEALING HAS BEGUN. MR.1/16TH


----------



## darkside customs

Whats up Santiago. Glad you are feeling better. She is going to a much better place.


----------



## Project59

Aww wow can't believe I missed this!!! Very sorry to here about this man!! Stay strong. Best wishes for you and your loved one's at this time and for all of life. :angel:


----------



## darkside customs

Hey bro, if you need anything, give me holler. I'm just a jump away.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS EVERYONE.


----------



## undercoverimpala

Mr 1/16th im so sorry for your loss. Be strong brother if you need anything please let me know. I just lost one of my best friends a few months ago (my father-in-law). he was my drinking buddy and the person i went to talk to if there was ever anything wrong. So if you need to talk hit me up brother my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jan 27 2009, 03:56 PM~12831161
> *Mr 1/16th im so sorry for your loss. Be strong brother if you need anything please let me know. I just lost one of my best friends a few months ago (my father-in-law). he was my drinking buddy and the person i went to talk to if there was ever anything wrong. So if you need to talk hit me up brother my prayers are with you and your family.
> *


THANK YOU BROTHER! I'M DOING OK, JUST HAVE TO FIX MY CAR "AGAIN" BUT I'M KOOL. ONE OF MY AUNTS IS ACTING LIKE A SHIT BAGG AND SHE'S TELLING US WERE THE ONE'S WHO DID THIS TO HER :angry: SHE'S NOT GOING TO BE ALLOWED TO THE SERVICE FOR MY AUNT. SHE WAS SCREAMING AT THE HOSPITAL THAT WE DID THIS TO HER AND WE WERE GOING TO PAY FOR THIS!!! LIKE THE FAMILY TOLD HER " YOUR ONLY HER AUNT! WE ARE HER BROTHER'S AND SISTER'S" WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU!?!?!" IN ANY CASE, WE ARE ALL DOING GOOD AND KNOW SHE IS RESTING


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 27 2009, 02:28 PM~12830930
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR PRAYERS! MY AUNT IS RESTING AND SHE KNOWS THAT THEIR WERE ALOT OF FAMILY AND LIL FAMILY WITH HER AS SHE PASSED. NOW WE WAIT TO TO RETURN HER TO MOTHER EARTH FROM WITCH WE ARE ALL FROM. THANK YOU ALL FOR BEING HER FOR ME AND MY FAMILY!!THANK YOU CHR1S619 FOR TALKING WITH ME LAST NIGHT AND  THANK YOU MR. BIGGS FOR CALLING ME TODAY AND TALKING WITH ME. I FEEL BETTER AND THE HEALING HAS BEGUN. MR.1/16TH
> *


Your very welcome carnal! You can hit me up when ever you like.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS BRO.


----------



## sweetdreamer

man that a lot of drama, good to here that thing will be at peace agian :angel: :angel: you the man for stickin up for your family


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jan 27 2009, 04:07 PM~12831258
> *man that a lot of drama, good to here that thing will be at peace agian :angel:  :angel: you the man for stickin up for your sis
> *


THANKS BROTHER, BUT IT WAS MY DAD'S OLDER SISTER  MY DAD AND MY UNCLE WHO IS THE ONE'S WHO SAID THAT. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 27 2009, 02:02 PM~12831210
> *THANK YOU BROTHER! I'M DOING OK, JUST HAVE TO FIX MY CAR "AGAIN" BUT I'M KOOL. ONE OF MY AUNTS IS ACTING LIKE A SHIT BAGG AND SHE'S TELLING US WERE THE ONE'S WHO DID THIS TO HER :angry:  SHE'S NOT GOING TO BE ALLOWED TO THE SERVICE FOR MY AUNT. SHE WAS SCREAMING AT THE HOSPITAL THAT WE DID THIS TO HER AND WE WERE GOING TO PAY FOR THIS!!! LIKE THE FAMILY TOLD HER " YOUR ONLY HER AUNT! WE ARE HER BROTHER'S AND SISTER'S" WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU!?!?!" IN ANY CASE, WE ARE ALL DOING GOOD AND KNOW SHE IS RESTING
> *


Whats wrong with the car? I do have alot of automotive connections maybe i can help?


----------



## calaveras73

my condolences carnal.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jan 27 2009, 04:24 PM~12831405
> *Whats wrong with the car? I do have alot of automotive connections maybe i can help?
> *


CRACKED RADIATOR, BUT IT HAS A LIFETIME WARRANTY  SO I CALLED THEM AND IT'S ON IT'S WAS TODAY FROM LA PUENTE :biggrin: SHOULD HAVE IT BU WENSDAY AFTERNOON OR THURSDAY MORNING


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 27 2009, 04:28 PM~12831458
> *my condolences carnal.
> *


THANK YOU BROTHER.


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 27 2009, 02:33 PM~12831516
> *CRACKED RADIATOR, BUT IT HAS A LIFETIME WARRANTY   SO I CALLED THEM AND IT'S ON IT'S WAS TODAY FROM LA PUENTE :biggrin:  SHOULD HAVE IT BU WENSDAY AFTERNOON OR THURSDAY MORNING
> *


okay cool!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL EVERYONE, I DIDN'T SLEEP AGAIN SO INSTEAD I DID SOME BUILDING ON MY 63  
I MADE THE HOTCHCUS UPPER CONTROL ARMS AND MADE THE RADIATOR WITH THE BUILT IN COOLING FAN :biggrin: NEXT TODAY IS FINISH THE INTERIOR AND WHEEL WELLS AND FINISH THE TRUNK AND PASSANGER DOOR :biggrin: THEN MAKE THE GAS CAP AND HINDG THE GAS CAP DOOR TOO


----------



## ElRafa

Damn Bro Sorry to hear about your loss just know she is resting and in a better place no more pain and suffering and she is looking down upon you and your familia brother :angel: :angel:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 28 2009, 04:19 PM~12839348
> *Damn Bro Sorry to hear about your loss just know she is resting and in a better place no more pain and suffering and she is looking down upon you and your familia brother :angel:  :angel:
> *


AMEN BROTHER!!


----------



## lowridermodels

Sorry about your loss primo, the car is lookin firme!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 28 2009, 04:28 PM~12839454
> *Sorry about your loss primo, the car is lookin firme!
> *


GRACIAS PRIMO  I MISS HER BUT SHE IS WATCHING OVER THE FAMILY NOW. 
I'M ALMOST FINISHED FABING ON THIS 63 LOW ROD :biggrin: ABOUT FIVE LITTLE THINGS TO DO AN THEN INTO THE PAINT BOOTH


----------



## BiggC

Sorry for your loss brother. 

'63 is looking awesome!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 28 2009, 03:13 PM~12839277
> *WELL EVERYONE, I DIDN'T SLEEP AGAIN SO INSTEAD I DID SOME BUILDING ON MY 63
> I MADE THE HOTCHCUS UPPER CONTROL ARMS AND MADE THE RADIATOR WITH THE BUILT IN COOLING FAN :biggrin:  NEXT TODAY IS FINISH THE INTERIOR AND WHEEL WELLS AND FINISH THE TRUNK AND PASSANGER DOOR :biggrin: THEN MAKE THE GAS CAP AND HINDG THE GAS CAP DOOR TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Prende la luz!!! Need some light in those pics bro. We can't see the talent with no lighting. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: J/K Looks good! Keep it up carnal!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 28 2009, 03:13 PM~12839277
> *WELL EVERYONE, I DIDN'T SLEEP AGAIN SO INSTEAD I DID SOME BUILDING ON MY 63
> I MADE THE HOTCHCUS UPPER CONTROL ARMS AND MADE THE RADIATOR WITH THE BUILT IN COOLING FAN :biggrin:  NEXT TODAY IS FINISH THE INTERIOR AND WHEEL WELLS AND FINISH THE TRUNK AND PASSANGER DOOR :biggrin: THEN MAKE THE GAS CAP AND HINDG THE GAS CAP DOOR TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS REALLY GOOD BIG DAWG.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL IT'S MORNING "AGAIN" AND I DIDN'T SLEEP BUT BUILD ALL NIGHT! ONLY A FEW THINGS LEFT AND IT'S READY TO PAINT :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

sorry for your loss big homie, keep your head up and stay strong. :angel:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 29 2009, 06:29 AM~12846395
> *WELL IT'S MORNING "AGAIN" AND I DIDN'T SLEEP BUT BUILD ALL NIGHT! ONLY A FEW THINGS LEFT AND IT'S READY TO PAINT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




man bro this is simply awesome!! maybe a little thought to throw around, but think about extending the cowl part of the hood over the air vents and closer to the windshield!! i think it would give it a bit more of the flowing look!! just an idea brutha!!


----------



## mademan

looking great homie!! Im really enjoying this build. cant wait to see the finished product.

also , sorry to hear about your loss, your familia is in our thoughts!


----------



## undead white boy

Sorry to hear that you lost someone may that person rest in peace.The 63 is looking real good bro nice work on the scratch building bro.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 29 2009, 07:36 AM~12846497
> *man bro this is simply awesome!! maybe a little thought to throw around, but think about extending the cowl part of the hood over the air vents and closer to the windshield!! i think it would give it a bit more of the flowing look!! just an idea brutha!!
> *


YEAH I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING  I AM GOING TO EXTEND IT BACK TO THE WINDOW :biggrin:OR I WILL REBUILD ANOTHER ONE


----------



## low4oshow

your loco foo :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

GOT SOME NEW SHOES FOR MY 63 LOW ROD :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 29 2009, 04:07 PM~12851460
> *GOT SOME NEW SHOES FOR MY 63 LOW ROD :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are you still casting all these parts?

If so, how in the world are you gonna finish this for NNL in March?

Looks great so far.


----------



## CHR1S619

Damn! That was quick! Looks good bro!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 29 2009, 05:16 PM~12851543
> *Are you still casting all these parts?
> 
> If so, how in the world are you gonna finish this for NNL in March?
> 
> Looks great so far.
> *


IT WILL BE CASTED AFTER! I AM BUILDING ANOTHER FRAME SINCE THIS ONE IS A BIT OFF AND I HAVE BEEN CORRECTING IT AS I GO.SO I ALREADY HAVE ANOTHER ONE IN THE WINGS STARTED


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 29 2009, 05:17 PM~12851552
> *Damn! That was quick! Looks good bro!!
> *


GRACIAS BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:biggrin: lookin Super Sweet man!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

i just got the wod that our caster is out from the hospital and the 1/16th scale bowties will be ready for nnl east in jersey  so this week my 63 will go out to him and i will ahve it back with in a week and the into paint


----------



## darkside customs

Looking good bro!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 29 2009, 05:08 PM~12852045
> *i just got the word that our caster is out from the hospital and the 1/16th scale bowties will be ready for nnl east in jersey   so this week my 63 will go out to him and i will ahve it back with in a week and the into paint
> *


Cool bro!!! Can't wait to get one or two :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 29 2009, 07:08 PM~12852045
> *i just got the wod that our caster is out from the hospital and the 1/16th scale bowties will be ready for nnl east in jersey   so this week my 63 will go out to him and i will ahve it back with in a week and the into paint
> *


hey homie
look forward to seein you guys again in jersey.
so does this mean you would have a full 63 kit for sale at nnl east ???
I hope you are doing ok as it sure has been a rough time for you lately.


----------



## eastside1989

Lookin good... :thumbsup:


----------



## budgetmailboxes

Hi,

We have recently updated our website http://www.budgetmailboxes.com selling mailboxes of all kinds. We request your feedback/comments/critics on the overall feel, navigation and ease of use. Thanks in advance.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by budgetmailboxes_@Jan 30 2009, 07:34 AM~12856838
> *Hi,
> 
> We have recently updated our website http://www.budgetmailboxes.com selling mailboxes of all kinds. We request your feedback/comments/critics on the overall feel, navigation and ease of use. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Thanks
> *




:uh:


----------



## 408models

:angel: Keep ya head bro.



like to add that your work is amazing bro, the fact that alot of it is scratch built.i remember after when i starting building modles i used scratch build alot of my stuff only cause i was very young and couldnt get things that we can get know. i never had a dremal tool either untill 2 years ago. i always worked with sand paper and a file, i still have that file too since i was 12, i'm 28 know :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by budgetmailboxes_@Jan 30 2009, 05:34 AM~12856838
> *Hi,
> 
> We have recently updated our website http://www.budgetmailboxes.com selling mailboxes of all kinds. We request your feedback/comments/critics on the overall feel, navigation and ease of use. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Thanks
> *



:uh: x2



mr 1 16 that shit is off the hook bro cant wait till nnl :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: THANKS GUY'S!! IT IS SWEET TO CREAT SOME KOOL ITEMS FOR THIS KIT THAT I COMPLETLY SCRATCH BUILT! I HOPE TO HAVE A FEW KITS FOR SALE FOR THE NNL EAST  I LOOK FORWARD AS WELL AS BIGGS AND HOPEFULY CHR1S619 TO MAKE THE JERSEY SHOW :biggrin: THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR POST AND CONCERNS ON MY FAMILY AND HEALTH!! I AM GETTING BETTER AND LOOKING FORWARD TO GETTING BACK TO MY JOB


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 30 2009, 03:57 PM~12860255
> *:biggrin: THANKS GUY'S!! IT IS SWEET TO CREAT SOME KOOL ITEMS FOR THIS KIT THAT I COMPLETLY SCRATCH BUILT! I HOPE TO HAVE A FEW KITS FOR SALE FOR THE NNL EAST   I LOOK FORWARD AS WELL AS BIGGS AND HOPEFULY CHR1S619 TO MAKE THE JERSEY SHOW  :biggrin:  THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR POST AND CONCERNS ON MY FAMILY AND HEALTH!! I AM GETTING BETTER AND LOOKING FORWARD TO GETTING BACK TO MY JOB
> *



good stuff bro keep postive the hard times have to pass sorry for your loss homie


----------



## Mr.1/16th

GRACIAS BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL IT'S ALMOST FINISHED! TWO MORE DAY AND IT'S OFF TO THE CASTER :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 1 2009, 12:56 AM~12872352
> *WELL IT'S ALMOST FINISHED! TWO MORE DAY AND IT'S OFF TO THE CASTER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 1 2009, 01:06 AM~12872390
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  CANT WAIT!!!
> *


ME TOO!!!!!


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 1 2009, 01:56 AM~12872352
> *WELL IT'S ALMOST FINISHED! TWO MORE DAY AND IT'S OFF TO THE CASTER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## Padilla 505

NICE WORK HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 31 2009, 11:56 PM~12872352
> *WELL IT'S ALMOST FINISHED! TWO MORE DAY AND IT'S OFF TO THE CASTER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick bro!! I cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 1 2009, 03:56 AM~12872352
> *WELL IT'S ALMOST FINISHED! TWO MORE DAY AND IT'S OFF TO THE CASTER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mr 1 /16th, man this going to be so great !cant wait to her done! you gotta do a killer paint on this !!


----------



## low4oshow

x2.and ima hit ya up later on in tha week. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS!! I PLAN ON LAYING DOWN SOME WICKED PAINT !! I GOT A GREAT PAINTER FOR IT  LOW MY BROTHER, CALL ME WHEN YOU CAN!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WHATS UP GUY'S!! HERE ARE MORE OF THE 63 AND IT'S ONE STEP FROM BEING CASTED!!  
































AND A FEW WITH WIRES FOR THE LO-LO FANS  I STILL AM GOING TO BUILD THE 63 WAGON AND THE CONVERT TOO!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: DAMN CARNAL, YOUR SURE HOOKING THE 63 UP!! LOOKS AWESOME! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT PAINTED!!


----------



## lowridermodels

Looks good bro!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS GUY'S!! I JUST WOKE UP ABOUT AN HOUR AGO AND I'M HEADING OUT FOR SOME FOOD AND THEN ANOTHER LATE NIGHT TO FINISH IT UP BEFORE SENDING IT OUT FOR CASTING  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

LOOKING GOOD CARNAL, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. THAT THING IS GOING TO KICK SOME CULO WHEN IT'S DONE. :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 3 2009, 12:14 AM~12890029
> *LOOKING GOOD CARNAL, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. THAT THING IS GOING TO KICK SOME CULO WHEN IT'S DONE.  :0
> *


YUP-YUP!! THANK YOU TEACHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

Damb bro that thing is looking sick i check your topic everytime i see you post something up just to see if you have any updates :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## darkside customs

OOH WEE, THAT TRE IS LOOKING BETTER AND BETTER EVERYTIME I LOOK IN YOUR THREAD!!!!!


----------



## sidetoside

Awesome Bro , im spechless ! 
Put the Fu...kn Wirez on it ! 

Damn you got Skillz , man !

Wich collor you choose ??


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WHATS UP GUY'S! I HAVE ONE THING LEFT AND IT'S OFF FOR CASTING! ONE PROBLEM  MY DEBT CARD WAS CANCELLED SO I HAVE TO GO TO MY BANK WENSDAY AND GET MY NEW CARD AND SEND IT OUT  HERE ARE MORE PICS OF THE TRE :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

cant wait to see it done


----------



## darkside customs

DAAAAMMMMNNN, THAT IS FUCKIN SICK!!!


----------



## CHR1S619

DAMN BRO!! I'M GONNA HAVE TO GO SEE IT BEFORE YOU SEND IT OFF :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

X2


----------



## Mr.1/16th

now i am going to clean the shop ( my room) and get back to building in a few hours. i need to take a shower and get my head right. the rear shocks and muffler brackets are left so i will post the pis later today. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WHATS UP EVERONE :biggrin: 
IT IS WITH GREAT HONOR TO ACCOUNCE THAT WE HAVE A NEW FAMILY MEMBER TO "SOCALINC" I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME "DARKSIDECUSTOM" :biggrin: 
THIS IS JUST THE STEPPING STONE TO THE NEXT LEVEL. SO IT'S TIME TO "REALLY" STEP UP YOUR GAME BRO!! WE ARE HERE TO HELP YOU AND PUSH YOU ALONG THE WAY. SO "GET TO WORK!!!!!"


----------



## CHR1S619

Congrats homie!!! Welcome to the fam


----------



## low4oshow

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 3 2009, 06:25 PM~12896354
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATZ UP BRO!!! CALL WHEN YOU HAVE TIME LIL BROTHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

damn that 63 is sik bro. so you gonna get all of that casted?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 3 2009, 06:47 PM~12896555
> *damn that 63 is sik bro. so you gonna get all of that casted?
> *


YUP!! THE FRAME-CORE SUPPORT-FIREWALL-DASH-PAN :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

THANKS GUYS!! IT IS A REAL HONOR AND PRIVELEDGE TO BE A PART OF THE FAMILY! AND I AM DEFINITELY GONNA TRY TO GO TO THE SHOW IN RIVERSIDE. THANKS AGAIN BRO FOR GIVING ME THE OPPORTUNITY!!!!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 3 2009, 04:50 PM~12896585
> *YUP!! THE FRAME-CORE SUPPORT-FIREWALL-DASH-PAN :biggrin:
> *


so were gonna be able to purchase all of that :cheesy: even the 63 body?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 3 2009, 06:56 PM~12896637
> *so were gonna be able to purchase all of that :cheesy:  even the 63 body?
> *


ALL THE ADD ONS BUT THE BODY YOU HAVE TO FIND IT  I'M GOING TO BE MAKING THE 63 WAGON AFTER AND THEN THE CONVERT. BUT I HAVE TO CHECK WITH THE CASTER SINCE IT'S UNDER LINCES WITH ANOTHER COMPANY, SO WE MIGHT BE ABLE TO BUT I WILL GET BACK TO YOU ALL ON IT.


----------



## darkside customs

I CANT WAIT TO SEE THE MAKINGS OF THE WAGON!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL I JUST TALKED TO THE CASTER AND HE SAID THAT I NEED ANOTHER BODY THAT HASN'T BEEN CUT OPEN YET. SO I AM LOOKING FOR AN OTHER ONE TO CAST. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

I AM SURE YOU WILL FIND ONE.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:nicoderm: AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 3 2009, 06:20 PM~12896851
> *:nicoderm: AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL THE FAB WORK IS DONE! NOW IT'S OFF TO BED AND IN THE MORNING I WILL PACKAGE IT UP AND SEND IT OUT :biggrin:
HERE'S CHR1S619 WITH THE FRAME AFTER I MADE THE MUFFLER BRACKETS :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS BRO!! GLAD YOU STOPPED BY THE SHOP AND GOT TO SEE IT BEFORE I SHIP IT OUT :biggrin: NOW I CAN TAKE A DAY TO RELAX AND FINISH THE REAR DECK LID FOR THE MDS AND MID BASS. I WILL GET BACK TO WORK ON THE MUSTANG PANNEL FOR NOW AND WAIT FOR THE 6TRE TO RETURN


----------



## Bos82

Homie, that is a masterpiece in the works. I cant wait to see it in person. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

COOL BRO, ILL HIT YOU UP TOMORROW. I'LL BE WAITING TO SEE THAT ONE DONE TOO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 4 2009, 03:08 AM~12901749
> *Homie, that is a masterpiece in the works. I cant wait to see it in person. :biggrin:
> *


TELLING YOU, YOU NEED TO COME DOWN FOR THE DAY OF THE SHOW


----------



## Bos82

I WILL BE THERE HOMIE. GONNA DO WHAT I GOTTA TO GET OUT THERE.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 4 2009, 03:16 AM~12901755
> *I WILL BE THERE HOMIE. GONNA DO WHAT I GOTTA TO GET OUT THERE.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HELL YEAH! I HOPE SO!!!


----------



## Bos82

PUT SOME BEERS IN THE COOLER 4 ME HOMIE. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 4 2009, 03:19 AM~12901759
> *PUT SOME BEERS IN THE COOLER 4 ME HOMIE. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

Looks good....keep us posted on the final product....


----------



## 408models

CAN'T WAIT TO FIND ONE AND BUILD ONE LATER.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 4 2009, 01:55 AM~12901736
> *WELL THE FAB WORK IS DONE! NOW IT'S OFF TO BED AND IN THE MORNING I WILL PACKAGE IT UP AND SEND IT OUT :biggrin:
> HERE'S CHR1S619 WITH THE FRAME AFTER I MADE THE MUFFLER BRACKETS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN, EVERYTHING ON THAT BUILD LOOKS PERFECT!! GREAT WORK BRO!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS GUY'S!!! I WOULD LIKE TO ADD BOS82 TO THE "SOCALINC FAMILY"
THIS MEANS THAT YOU ARE AT THE FIRST STEP TO GETTING INTO THE "BIG FAMILY"  OH BY THE WAY BOS82,
































"GET TO WOOOOOOOOORRRRRRKKKKKKKK!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

:wave: WELCOME TO THE FAMILY HOMIE!! HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT HERE SOON!!


----------



## CHR1S619

:0 WELCOME TO THE FAM BRO!!!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 4 2009, 10:43 PM~12911346
> *THANKS GUY'S!!! I WOULD LIKE TO ADD BOS82 TO THE "SOCALINC FAMILY"
> THIS MEANS THAT YOU ARE AT THE FIRST STEP TO GETTING INTO THE "BIG FAMILY"  OH BY THE WAY BOS82,
> "GET TO WOOOOOOOOORRRRRRKKKKKKKK!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks homie. This means alot. I am lookin forward to that big Fam invite as well.  

I am workin on the cougar right now actually. Trying somethin new. Some graphics that I am cuttin out on tape. They came with the kit, but I am transfering them onto tape with a blade. Tryin to test some new limits. :biggrin: THANKS AGAIN BIG HOMIE.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 4 2009, 10:46 PM~12911369
> *:wave: WELCOME TO THE FAMILY HOMIE!! HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT HERE SOON!!
> *


Thanks homie. I am tryin to get the weekend off to come out there on the 20th-22nd. I will let everyone know this weekend.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 4 2009, 10:47 PM~12911389
> *:0  WELCOME TO THE FAM BRO!!!
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks big dawg. You are the reason why I am here at this level now. I am forever in debt to you homie. Just not with money. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

ANYTIME BROTHER!! I WANT TO SEE YOU POST MORE AND TRY NEW TRICKS AND CUSTOMIZING!! DON'T BE AFFAID TO HACK CUT ADN REBUILD  WELCOME BROTHER!! NOW, GO AND ADD SOCALINC. TO YOUR SIGNATURE BROTHER :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 4 2009, 10:56 PM~12911509
> *ANYTIME BROTHER!! I WANT TO SEE YOU POST MORE AND TRY NEW TRICKS AND CUSTOMIZING!! DON'T BE AFFAID TO HACK CUT ADN REBUILD   WELCOME BROTHER!! NOW, GO AND ADD SOCALINC. TO YOUR SIGNATURE BROTHER :biggrin:
> *


I am gonna post up some pics with the tape cut out later on. Workin on the the side right now. Then the hood n trunk. It is harder than I expected.  I just hit Chris up so he can show me how to add SOCALINC. Not wastin time one that one. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

KOOL!!


----------



## Bos82

THe link has been added main!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WELL THE PARTS ARE ON THEIR WAY TO THE CASTER!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 5 2009, 12:16 AM~12911679
> *THe link has been added main!! :biggrin:
> *


SWEET BRO!! NOW :biggrin: GET BACK TO WORK!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 4 2009, 10:55 PM~12911499
> *:biggrin: Thanks big dawg. You are the reason why I am here at this level now. I am forever in debt to you homie. Just not with money. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BRO YOU DON'T OWE ME NOTHING. YOUR FAMILY. DON'T TRIP I'LL TAX YOU LATER :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chris mineer

this thing is sic..


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Feb 4 2009, 11:32 PM~12911811
> *this thing is sic..
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: IT IS!!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 4 2009, 11:29 PM~12911783
> *SWEET BRO!! NOW  :biggrin:  GAET BACK TO WORK!! :biggrin:
> *



:0 YES SIR.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Feb 5 2009, 12:32 AM~12911811
> *this thing is sic..
> *


THANKS BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WHATS UP GUY'S!! WERE KICKING IT AT THE SHOP!! DARKSIDE-CHR1S619 AND ME. :biggrin: BUILDNING CLASS 101


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 5 2009, 10:31 PM~12921768
> *WHATS UP GUY'S!! WERE KICKING IT AT THE SHOP!! DARKSIDE-CHR1S619 AND ME. :biggrin: BUILDNING CLASS 101
> *


How could that be if the Teacher is 100 mile's away. :dunno: :twak:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

that is true teacher!! call us were here awaiting your call!! were building a case of b.s. so-far  were talking about the jersey show and price for the airline tickets. so call us


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THE GUY'S LEFT THE SHOP WITH THE HOOK UP FROM "MR.1/16TH" :biggrin: 
THIS IS HOW SOCALINC FAMILY ROLLS!!  IT'S INSURING THE HOBBIE STAYS ALIVE AND GIVE EVERYONE MOTIVATION TO BUILD AND CREATE MORE!! THIS HOBBIE HAS BEEN TOUGHT FOR ALOT OF PEOPLE BUT IT HAS IT'S POSTIVES ALSO! HELPING OTHERS AND TEACHING THOSE WHO WANT TO LEARN AND BETTER THIER SKILLS AND ALSO TEACH SOMEONE ELSE TOO. SO PLEASE KEEP THIS IN MIND AND KEEP THE HOBBIE "ALIVE" FOR THE NEXT GENERATIONS TO COME :biggrin:
CHR1S619 GOT A DRAWER BOX FOR HIS PARTS AND DARKSIDE GOT A 1/16TH SCALE VAN WITH 26" WHEELS


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 6 2009, 01:21 AM~12923091
> *THE GUY'S LEFT THE SHOP WITH THE HOOK UP FROM "MR.1/16TH" :biggrin:
> THIS IS HOW SOCALINC FAMILY ROLLS!!   IT'S INSURING THE HOBBIE STAYS ALIVE AND GIVE EVERYONE  MOTIVATION TO BUILD AND CREATE MORE!! THIS HOBBIE HAS BEEN TOUGHT FOR ALOT OF PEOPLE BUT IT HAS IT'S POSTIVES ALSO! HELPING OTHERS AND TEACHING THOSE WHO WANT TO LEARN AND BETTER THIER SKILLS AND ALSO TEACH SOMEONE ELSE TOO. SO PLEASE KEEP THIS IN MIND AND KEEP THE HOBBIE "ALIVE" FOR THE NEXT GENERATIONS TO COME :biggrin:
> CHR1S619 GOT A DRAWER BOX FOR HIS PARTS AND DARKSIDE GOT A 1/16TH SCALE VAN WITH 26" WHEELS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS A LOT BRO.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: ANYTIME!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT ! *

WAY TO PAY IT FORWARD SANTIAGO ! 

I TRY TO HELP OUT WHEN I CAN WITH MY LOCAL BUILDERS BUT SOMETIMES MY HAND OUTS TURN INTO A CARE TAKER ! BUT I DONT STOP DOING WHAT I CAN DO TO HELP WHEN IT IS REALLY NEEDED ! PLUS EVERY YEAR I GIVE A LARGE BOX FOR OF MODEL RELATED ITEMS TO A JR. BUILDER AND TO SEE THEIR SMILE WHEN THEY GET IT IS LIKE PURE JOY FOR ME ! 

SHIT A DRAWER BOX IS PRICELESS EVEN IF IT WAS EMPTY ! 

AND THAT VAN DARKSIDE GOT IS JUST SHY OF A $100 KIT ! 

WHAT YOU DID TONIGHT WASN'T TO INSURE THIS HOBBY GROWS ! IT WAS TO BUILDING A STRONG FREINDSHIP WITH BOTH YOUNG MEN ! NOW THEY WILL SEE IT'S NOT WHAT YOU HAVE ITS WHAT YOU HAVE TO OFFER AND HOPEFULLY THEY SEE PAST THE HOOK AND SAW WHAT YOU REALLY OFFERED HIM ! CAUSE THAT IN IT SELF IS PRICELESS !


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 6 2009, 02:39 AM~12923146
> *THATS  WHAT  I'M  TALKING  ABOUT !
> 
> WAY  TO  PAY  IT  FORWARD  SANTIAGO !
> 
> I  TRY  TO HELP  OUT  WHEN  I  CAN  WITH  MY  LOCAL  BUILDERS  BUT  SOMETIMES  MY HAND OUTS  TURN  INTO  A  CARE TAKER !  BUT  I  DONT  STOP  DOING  WHAT  I  CAN  DO  TO HELP  WHEN  IT  IS  REALLY  NEEDED  !  PLUS  EVERY  YEAR  I  GIVE  A  LARGE  BOX  FOR  OF  MODEL RELATED  ITEMS  TO  A  JR. BUILDER  AND  TO  SEE  THEIR  SMILE  WHEN  THEY  GET  IT  IS  LIKE  PURE  JOY  FOR  ME  !
> 
> SHIT  A  DRAWER  BOX  IS  PRICELESS  EVEN  IF  IT  WAS  EMPTY  !
> 
> AND THAT  VAN  DARKSIDE  GOT  IS  JUST  SHY  OF  A  $100 KIT !
> 
> WHAT YOU  DID  TONIGHT  WASN'T  TO  INSURE    THIS  HOBBY  GROWS  !  IT  WAS  TO  BUILDING A  STRONG  FREINDSHIP  WITH  BOTH  YOUNG  MEN  !  NOW  THEY  WILL  SEE  IT'S  NOT  WHAT  YOU  HAVE  ITS  WHAT  YOU  HAVE  TO  OFFER  AND  HOPEFULLY  THEY  SEE  PAST  THE  HOOK  AND  SAW  WHAT YOU  REALLY  OFFERED  HIM !  CAUSE THAT  IN  IT  SELF  IS  PRICELESS !
> *


AMEN BROTHER!! THE TEACHER HAS TOUGHT US WELL!! :biggrin: 
M.C.B.A. AND SOCALINC FOO LIIIIFFFFFFEEEEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## low4oshow

:wave: :wave:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 6 2009, 12:21 AM~12923091
> *THE GUY'S LEFT THE SHOP WITH THE HOOK UP FROM "MR.1/16TH" :biggrin:
> THIS IS HOW SOCALINC FAMILY ROLLS!!   IT'S INSURING THE HOBBIE STAYS ALIVE AND GIVE EVERYONE  MOTIVATION TO BUILD AND CREATE MORE!! THIS HOBBIE HAS BEEN TOUGHT FOR ALOT OF PEOPLE BUT IT HAS IT'S POSTIVES ALSO! HELPING OTHERS AND TEACHING THOSE WHO WANT TO LEARN AND BETTER THIER SKILLS AND ALSO TEACH SOMEONE ELSE TOO. SO PLEASE KEEP THIS IN MIND AND KEEP THE HOBBIE "ALIVE" FOR THE NEXT GENERATIONS TO COME :biggrin:
> CHR1S619 GOT A DRAWER BOX FOR HIS PARTS AND DARKSIDE GOT A 1/16TH SCALE VAN WITH 26" WHEELS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey bro, thanks for having me over yesterday. Im still shitting bricks from last nite over this van!! Thanks again so much bro. I cant wait to work on this one. Lets kick some ideas around on it!! 
James


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 6 2009, 01:21 AM~12923091
> *THE GUY'S LEFT THE SHOP WITH THE HOOK UP FROM "MR.1/16TH" :biggrin:
> THIS IS HOW SOCALINC FAMILY ROLLS!!   IT'S INSURING THE HOBBIE STAYS ALIVE AND GIVE EVERYONE  MOTIVATION TO BUILD AND CREATE MORE!! THIS HOBBIE HAS BEEN TOUGHT FOR ALOT OF PEOPLE BUT IT HAS IT'S POSTIVES ALSO! HELPING OTHERS AND TEACHING THOSE WHO WANT TO LEARN AND BETTER THIER SKILLS AND ALSO TEACH SOMEONE ELSE TOO. SO PLEASE KEEP THIS IN MIND AND KEEP THE HOBBIE "ALIVE" FOR THE NEXT GENERATIONS TO COME :biggrin:
> CHR1S619 GOT A DRAWER BOX FOR HIS PARTS AND DARKSIDE GOT A 1/16TH SCALE VAN WITH 26" WHEELS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey I don't know about that guy on the right homie. Check his truck n pockets next time dawg. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Feb 6 2009, 07:25 PM~12929939-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bro, thanks for having me over yesterday. Im still shitting bricks from last nite over this van!! Thanks again so much bro. I cant wait to work on this one. Lets kick some ideas around on it!!
> James
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ANYTIME BROTHER!!! I HAVE ALOT OF IDEAS FOR YOU!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bos82_@Feb 6 2009, 08:02 PM~12930149
> *Hey I don't know about that guy on the right homie. Check his truck n pockets next time dawg. :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE A METAL DETECTOR AT THE FRONT DOOR AND I HAVE HIM FRISKED TOO! :biggrin: J/K BRO!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 6 2009, 08:44 PM~12930422
> *ANYTIME BROTHER!!! I HAVE ALOT OF IDEAS FOR YOU!! :biggrin:
> I HAVE A METAL DETECTOR AT THE FRONT DOOR AND I HAVE HIM FRISKED TOO! :biggrin:  J/K BRO!!
> *


you mean a plastic detector lol j/p


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 6 2009, 08:55 PM~12930485
> *you mean a plastic detector lol j/p
> *


THAT TOO!


----------



## Bos82

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:. might wanna get a few pitbulls too. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 6 2009, 09:06 PM~12930570
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:. might wanna get a few pitbulls too.  :biggrin:
> *


hahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 6 2009, 08:06 PM~12930570
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:. might wanna get a few pitbulls too.  :biggrin:
> *


WoW!! Throwing me to the dogs!! I'm gonna have to carry my 1300 def. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 6 2009, 09:15 PM~12931077
> *WoW!! Throwing me to the dogs!! I'm gonna have to carry my 1300 def.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: If needed the dawgs must come out. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 6 2009, 09:18 PM~12931114
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: If needed the dawgs must come out. :biggrin:
> *


Well I'll make sure he has you tide up in the back. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

Good Idea. I might jak yo truck while my pits r chasin you down homie. :biggrin: Got the first coat of green back on the cougar.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 6 2009, 09:33 PM~12931237
> *Good Idea. I might jak yo truck while my pits r chasin you down homie. :biggrin: Got the first coat of green back on the cougar.
> *


 :biggrin: cool


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 6 2009, 06:02 PM~12930149
> *Hey I don't know about that guy on the right homie. Check his truck n pockets next time dawg. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## undead white boy

the dude on the left looks like a guy off americas most wanted.Yo mr.1:16th you better watch out for this guy he killed a guy for looking at him wrong.




J/K darkside LOL


----------



## lowridermodels

Damn I need to be apart of socal inc.,j/k. I'm not apart of socal inc.family and I felt the luv last june!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 7 2009, 12:12 AM~12932124
> *Damn I need to be apart of socal inc.,j/k. I'm not apart of socal inc.family and I felt the luv last june!
> *


YOU ARE BRO!! YOUR SOCAL FAMILY TOO!! ALL M.C.B.A. MEMBERS ARE SOCALINC FAMILY


----------



## Mr.1/16th

TONIGHT WAS KOOL!! CHR1S619 AND I RESERVED OUR TICKETS FOR THE NNL EAST!! CHR1S-BIGGS-ME ARE GOING THIS YEAR!!! THANK YOU BRO FOR DOING THIS FOR US THREE BRO!!! SEE YOU IN A FEW TO MEET UP WITH THE TEACHER!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

ME AND DARKSIDE "WONDERBREAD" CUSTOM KICKED IT ON THURSDAY AND TALKED SHOP OVER "ALL-YOU-CAN-EAT-RIBBS" :biggrin: 
I'M STILL FULL FROM THAT NIGHT!! THE NEXT NIGHT I KICKED WITH CHR1S619 AND WE GOT OUR PLANE TICKETS FOR NEW JERSEY IN APRIL :biggrin: AND TODAY CHR1S619 AND I WHEN TO SKHOOL FOR THE DAY AND LEANREDED ALOT FROM THE TEACHER  GRACIAS "BIGGS" FOR THE LUV BROTHER!! WE'LL BE BACK FOR MORE SKHOOL


----------



## low4oshow

thats whats up homie!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 8 2009, 10:02 AM~12940738
> *thats whats up homie!!
> *


JUST WAIT TILL YOU GET OUT HERE BRO!! I'M GOING TO SHOW YOU WEST COAST LUV BROTHER!!  FOOD-DRINKS-MODEL BUILDING AND FOOD-AND MODELS


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damnit guys..imma have to meet up with all yall eventually.


----------



## [email protected]

im sure a plane ticket isnt to much, all you have to do is do some talkin and find a place to crash for a weekend and do some plastic talkin :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

YUP YUP!! MAKE IT HAPPEN BROTHERS!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 8 2009, 08:45 PM~12945966
> *JUST WAIT TILL YOU GET OUT HERE BRO!! I'M GOING TO SHOW YOU WEST COAST LUV BROTHER!!  FOOD-DRINKS-MODEL BUILDING AND FOOD-AND MODELS
> *


You forgot the Strip club's. Then more food. LIke I did you guy's the other day, you know that shit was the bomb. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 8 2009, 10:10 PM~12946365
> *You forgot the Strip club's. Then more food. LIke I did you guy's the other day, you know that shit was the bomb. :biggrin:
> *


LIke I did you guy's the other day :uh: YOU MEAN LIKE YOU DID FOR US THE OTHER DAY!  SATURDAY WAS A GOOD DAY!!! THANKS AGAIN TEACHER!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

Ayy, muy joto. Has some sugar left in the tank i had to get out. :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

DAM, MY BADD GUY'S!! I FORGOT TO POST UP MY L.I.L. SANTA SENT ME!! THANK YOU FOR THE HOOK UP HOMIE CLUASE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 8 2009, 10:18 PM~12946466
> *Ayy, muy joto. Has some sugar left in the tank i had to get out.  :0
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA!! I'M STILL FULL FROM THE BREAKFAST WE HAD ON SATURDAY!! :biggrin: THAT WAS ALOT OF FOOD BRO!!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 8 2009, 12:53 AM~12940058
> *ME AND DARKSIDE "WONDERBREAD" CUSTOM KICKED IT ON THURSDAY AND TALKED SHOP OVER "ALL-YOU-CAN-EAT-RIBBS" :biggrin:
> I'M STILL FULL FROM THAT NIGHT!! THE NEXT NIGHT I KICKED WITH CHR1S619 AND WE GOT OUR PLANE TICKETS FOR NEW JERSEY IN APRIL :biggrin:  AND TODAY CHR1S619  AND I WHEN TO SKHOOL FOR THE DAY AND LEANREDED ALOT FROM THE TEACHER   GRACIAS "BIGGS" FOR THE LUV BROTHER!! WE'LL BE BACK FOR MORE SKHOOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: @WONDERBREAD. THANKS AGAIN BRO. THOSE RIBS WERE THA SHIZNIT!!! I'LL GIVE YOU A HOLLA TOMORROW, I GOTTA GET SOME REST SO I CAN GET BACK ON THAT F-150.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

ANYTIME FAMILY!! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

What!!! All u can eat ribs and ya'll didn't invite the brutha? Wassup with that??? :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Feb 8 2009, 10:31 PM~12946603
> *What!!! All u can eat ribs and ya'll didn't invite the brutha? Wassup with that??? :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


BRING YO A$$ DOWN TO EL CAJON AND IT'S ON ME BROTHER!! THURSDAYS AND SATURDAYS AT TYLERS IN EL CAJON!! WE GOT YOU FAMILY


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 8 2009, 08:33 PM~12946626
> *BRING YO A$$ DOWN TO EL CAJON AND IT'S ON ME BROTHER!! THURSDAYS AND SATURDAYS AT TYLERS IN EL CAJON!! WE GOT YOU FAMILY
> *


Don't temp me with a good time. Im gonna hold u 2 that offer. Especially with ribs involved. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Feb 8 2009, 10:35 PM~12946649
> *Don't temp me with a good time. Im gonna hold u 2 that offer. Especially with ribs involved. :biggrin:
> *


MY WORD IS MY BOND BROTHER!! :biggrin: TALK TO BIGGS AND THE FELLAS AND COME ON DOWN AND WE CAN HOLD A MEETING IN THE BACK ROOM OF THE RESTURANT WERE WE CAN ALL KICK IT!!


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 8 2009, 08:37 PM~12946679
> *MY WORD IS MY BOND BROTHER!!  :biggrin: TALK TO BIGGS AND THE FELLAS AND COME ON DOWN AND WE CAN HOLD A MEETING IN THE BACK ROOM OF THE RESTURANT WERE WE CAN ALL KICK IT!!
> *


Sounds good bro.


----------



## Mr Biggs

If we go down there for all you can eat ribs, the next time we go back they will be out of business. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 8 2009, 08:42 PM~12946742
> *If we go down there for all you can eat ribs, the next time we go back they will be out of business. :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 8 2009, 10:42 PM~12946742
> *If we go down there for all you can eat ribs, the next time we go back they will be out of business. :biggrin:
> *


 I THINK THEY OWN THIER OWN CATTLE RANCH CLOSE BY!


----------



## Mr Biggs

Next time you come out here I will take you to one of the best Rib places around, where the meat fall's right off the bone. It may not be all you can eat but they are good as fuck. It's in Pomona.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

BET!! I AM SOOOO THIER!! CHR1S AND HOPEFULLY WONDER BREAD WILL JOIN ME ON THIS ONE!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

MAN, IT WOULD BE COOL JUST TO GET OUT THERE TO MEET BIGGS AND SEE THAT RIG IN PERSON!


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 8 2009, 08:48 PM~12946814
> *Next time you come out here I will take you to one of the best Rib places around, where the meat fall's right off the bone. It may not be all you can eat but they are good as fuck. It's in Pomona.
> *


I know that place. :yes: :yes: :yes:  He ain't bullshittin'


----------



## Bos82

:angry: . Thanks alot guys!!! Now I am hungry damnit!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

ME TOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

I just had 5 tacos con todo from taco del rio down the street. Now im full. Time for mimis. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 8 2009, 09:25 PM~12946547
> *HAHAHAHAHAHA!! I'M STILL FULL FROM THE BREAKFAST WE HAD ON SATURDAY!! :biggrin:  THAT WAS ALOT OF FOOD BRO!!
> *


x2 that was some good grub!


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 8 2009, 09:09 PM~12947079
> *I just had 5 tacos con todo from taco del rio down the street.  Now im full. Time for chi chi's. :biggrin:
> *


Now that's what im talkin' about. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Feb 8 2009, 10:11 PM~12947093
> *Now that's what im talkin' about. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 8 2009, 09:52 PM~12946850
> *BET!! I AM SOOOO THIER!! CHR1S AND HOPEFULLY WONDER BREAD WILL JOIN ME ON THIS ONE!! :biggrin:
> *


I'M DOWN!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

DONE!! I SHOULD HAVE THE PARTS BACK FROM CASTING SOON AND WE'LL GET BACK TO THE SPOT WITH THE TEACHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 8 2009, 10:17 PM~12947144
> *DONE!! I SHOULD HAVE THE PARTS BACK FROM CASTING SOON AND WE'LL GET BACK TO THE SPOT WITH THE TEACHER!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

Then we can all roll to Joey's Bar-B-Que. It's on me. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 8 2009, 10:21 PM~12947184
> *Then we can all roll to Joey's Bar-B-Que. It's on me.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 DAMN BRO, I WILL BE THEIR :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 8 2009, 10:22 PM~12947195
> *:0  :0  DAMN BRO, I WILL BE THEIR :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WHATS EVERYONE!! I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR THE INTERIOR I WANT TO PUT INTO IT AND I HAVE COME TO THESE INTERIOR DESINGS TO CHOOSE FROM  I LOOKED UP "HOT ROD INTERIORS" ON GOOGLE AND I BROKE IT DOWN TO A FEW


----------



## [email protected]

good luck pickin a good one there bro, because there all fly if you ask me


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 10 2009, 12:05 AM~12958557
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this one right here bro! definatly would fit the look of the car!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 9 2009, 11:11 PM~12958625
> *good luck pickin a good one there bro, because there all fly if you ask me
> *


x2


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I LIKE THEM ALL!! BUT NOW THAT YOU HAVE SEEN THEM, IT'S GOING TO BE A CLOSE CALL TO DECIDE.


----------



## darkside customs

THEY ALL LOOK GOOD. I LIKE THE FIRST TWO THE BEST THOUGH!!


----------



## undercoverimpala

this one has my vote!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 10 2009, 12:24 AM~12958769
> *this one has my vote!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'M FEELING THIS ONE TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505




----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Feb 10 2009, 12:33 AM~12958856
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OOOOOHHHHHHHH SNAP!!!


----------



## Padilla 505

11 MORE DAYS


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I KNOW HUH!?!?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: I REMEMBER WHAT THE CAR STARTED OUT AS!  
THIS IS THE BEFORE AND AFTER OF THE 1:18TH SCALE IMPALA


----------



## CHR1S619




----------



## Padilla 505

SKILLS HOMIE BIG TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL GUY'S THIS IS THE LOOK I'M GOING FOR!


----------



## Padilla 505

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Padilla 505

HEY HOMIE CAN I USE YOUR PATTERN ON MY ARM


----------



## Mr.1/16th

GO FOR IT BRO!!!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 9 2009, 11:45 PM~12959582
> *WELL GUY'S THIS IS THE LOOK I'M GOING FOR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT IS SICK!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS BRO!! I WILL BE MAKING THE INTERIOR TODAY AND HAVE IT READY :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

I CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT!!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 10 2009, 01:00 PM~12963050
> *I CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT!!!
> *


 :0 X2


----------



## modeltech

not to whore your thread, but i love that style bro!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

YUP-YUP!!!  THAT IS SWEET!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

sup foo.havent bean on latley,got tied up in some personal 
crap :uh: just brought me another bench set :biggrin: threw
that bitch tageather and got to pumpin :cheesy: .man i still
havent had time ta hit ya up....so what you bean up to?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 10 2009, 04:09 PM~12964256
> *sup foo.havent bean on latley,got tied up in some personal
> crap :uh: just brought me another bench set :biggrin: threw
> that bitch tageather and got to pumpin :cheesy: .man i still
> havent had time ta hit ya up....so what you bean up to?
> *


BEEN WORKING ON THE 63 TILL I HAD TO SEND IT OUT FOR CASTING! THEN I HAVE BEEN TRAVELING TO THE TEACHERS HOUSE WITH CHR1S619 AND TO THE BADDEST STORE YOU WILL EVER HAVE THE PRILIAVGE TO WALK THROUGHT!!! MAN I ALMOST PASSED OUT FROM THE MASSIVE OVERLOAD OF ITEMS AND KIT'S AND DIE-CAST AND EVERYTHING YOU COULD AMAGINE IN ONE F%$KING HUGE MEGA WHAREHOUSE!! SO THANK YOU AGAIN "MR.BIGGS" FOR HOOKING CHR1S619 AND ME UP!!! :biggrin: NOW I HAVE ANOTHER 1:18TH SCALE IMPALA AND I AM CUTTING THE HOOD OFF OF IT TO USE TO FINISH MY CUSTOM LOW-ROD. SO CALL ME WHEN YOU HAVE A CHANCE AND DID YOU MAIL OF THE PARTS TO RON TO CAST YET? I MENTIONED IT TO HIM TODAY AGAIN SO HE WILL GET RIGHT ON IT BRO!! HOPE ALL IS WELL FOR YOU BROTHER....


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 10 2009, 08:10 PM~12967038
> *BEEN WORKING ON THE 63 TILL I HAD TO SEND IT OUT FOR CASTING! THEN I HAVE BEEN TRAVELING TO THE TEACHERS HOUSE WITH CHR1S619 AND TO THE BADDEST STORE YOU WILL EVER HAVE THE PRILIAVGE TO WALK THROUGHT!!! MAN I ALMOST PASSED OUT FROM THE MASSIVE OVERLOAD OF ITEMS AND KIT'S AND DIE-CAST AND EVERYTHING YOU COULD AMAGINE IN ONE F%$KING HUGE MEGA WHAREHOUSE!! SO THANK YOU AGAIN "MR.BIGGS" FOR HOOKING CHR1S619 AND ME UP!!! :biggrin:  NOW I HAVE ANOTHER 1:18TH SCALE IMPALA AND I AM CUTTING THE HOOD OFF OF IT TO USE TO FINISH MY CUSTOM LOW-ROD. SO CALL ME WHEN YOU HAVE A CHANCE AND DID YOU MAIL OF THE PARTS TO RON TO CAST YET? I MENTIONED IT TO HIM TODAY AGAIN SO HE WILL GET RIGHT ON IT BRO!! HOPE ALL IS WELL FOR YOU BROTHER....
> *


Yeah I think Chris is still draggin his jaw around from that last trip you guys took. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 10 2009, 09:14 PM~12967083
> *Yeah I think Chris is still draggin his jaw around from that last trip you guys took. :biggrin:
> *


YUP!! WE BOTH ARE STILL DRAGGING OUR JAWS :biggrin: HOW ARE YOU FEELING?


----------



## Bos82

:biggrin: . Man homie. I had a 102.7 fever with the worst headache ever this morning. Got me some antibiotics today, but still hurtin dawg. Ate for the first time in a couple of days today too. Other than that.... GREAT. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

IT'S A BITCH TO GO THROUGH WHAT YOU GOT!! I HAD IT BEFORE AND IT'S NOT FUN! I HAD A FEVER OF 104.1 WHILE WAITING TO GO HOME FROM WORK WHILE THE MANAGER ON DUTY SAID THAT I WOULD BE FIRED IF I LEFT HIM ALONE AND WITH OUT A DRIVER FOR THE NIGHT. I FELL ASLEEP IN THE BACK ROOM OF THE OFFICE AND A CO-WORKER TRYED TO WAKE ME UP WHEN THEY CALLED 911 FOR ME. I WAS RUSHED TO EMERGENCY AND WAS PUT INTO A ICE TANK FOR SEVERAL HOURS TO BRING MY TEMP DOWN. I WAS OFF OF WORK FOR 16 WEEKS AND THE MEDS THEY GAVE ME KEPT ME ASLEEP FOR 19 HOURS A DAY  I LOST 49 LBS AND I WAS AS WHITE AS A GHOST. I CAN'T GET SICK ANYMORE OR IT CAN DO MORE DAMAGE TO MY LUNGS. STAY WARM AND STAY HOME TILL YOU GET BETTER BRO.


----------



## Bos82

:0 :0 damn dawg. I guess I am fine compared to your experience homie. Yeah my boss is bein a little punk about all of this too. I think I will be ok though. I am feelin a little better than how I did earlier. I almost woke my wife up in the middle of the night to take me to the E.R. though. I couldnt even walk without getting dizzy n wanting to pass out.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 10 2009, 09:37 PM~12967348
> *:0  :0 damn dawg. I guess I am fine compared to your experience homie. Yeah my boss is bein a little punk about all of this too. I think I will be ok though. I am feelin a little better than how I did earlier. I almost woke my wife up in the middle of the night to take me to the E.R. though. I couldnt even walk without getting dizzy n wanting to pass out.
> *


YUP! THE SAME THING LIKE ME! IF NEEDED I WILL TKAE CHR1S619 AND A FEW OTHER HOMIES AND KICK THE EVERLUVING SHIT OUT OF YOUR BITCH ASS BOSS AND PUT HIS LILSUSSY ASS IN PLACE FOR YOU BRO!!  FAMILIA CARNAL!!!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 10 2009, 08:43 PM~12967433
> *YUP! THE SAME THING LIKE ME! IF NEEDED I WILL TKAE CHR1S619 AND A FEW OTHER HOMIES AND KICK THE EVERLUVING SHIT OUT OF YOUR BITCH ASS BOSS AND PUT HIS LILSUSSY ASS IN PLACE FOR YOU BRO!!  FAMILIA CARNAL!!!
> *


Dont tempt me homie. THe fuck sits in the office all day long. Thats why he doesnt ever take any sick days. I am out there breakin myself in half and he has the balls to ask me to even come into work today after I told him i got a broncial infection. What a fucker man. Well, we are gonna have to wait till after the 21st to whoop the little fucker. THat way I got some money to get out there. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

bet! we'll all wait for the call!!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 10 2009, 09:01 PM~12967633
> *bet! we'll all wait for the call!!
> *


sounds good homie. I am gonna try to do some buildin before I come out there, but I just lost all of my days off except for one day cause of this damn infection.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 10 2009, 08:43 PM~12967433
> *YUP! THE SAME THING LIKE ME! IF NEEDED I WILL TKAE CHR1S619 AND A FEW OTHER HOMIES AND KICK THE EVERLUVING SHIT OUT OF YOUR BITCH ASS BOSS AND PUT HIS LILSUSSY ASS IN PLACE FOR YOU BRO!!  FAMILIA CARNAL!!!
> *


WOW!! A LITTLE VILENT THEIR!! :biggrin: SO WHEN ARE WE GOING TO BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF THIS CAT?


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 10 2009, 08:07 PM~12967755
> *WOW!! A LITTLE VILENT THEIR!! :biggrin:  SO WHEN ARE WE GOING TO BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF THIS CAT?
> *


SHIT!!! IM DOWN!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

BRO, LET ME GIVE YOU AN INSITE OF WHAT I HAVE BACKING ME,












I HAVE A FRIEND WHO SHUT THE CALI. COURTS FOR ONE FULL DAY WITH ONE QUESTIONS! AND HE'S NOT AN ATTORNY  THE LAWYERS AND COURTS WONT TAKE HIS CASE'S AND WILL BEND OVER FOR HIM TO GET TO THE BOTOM OF WHAT EVER HE HAS BRO!! BOSS'S AINT SHIT!! HE CAN SHOW YOU HOW TO FUCK THEM UP WITH THEIR OWN COMPANY BI-LAWS  MY PASTER WHO IS MY MENTOR AND HE IS A RETIRED GOVERNMENT LAWYER WHO WOULD BE SENT TO A JOB SITE TO SEE WHY THE PERSON WAS FIRED AND DO ALL THE LEGG WORK AND FIND OUT THE LOOP HOLES AND HANG THE PERSON FOR GOING AGAINT'S THE COMPANY'S RULES AND RGGULATIONS AND WHEN HE SPEAKES, YOU BET THE WHOLE ROOM WILL LISTEN TO WHAT HE HSA TO SAY  THE LORD IS SPEACKING THROUGH HIM AND HE HAS WHAT YOU CALL THE POWER TO MOVE MOUNTIANS AND RIERS THROUGH THE LOVE OUR LORD JESUS. I HAVE LEARNED ALOT FROM HIM AND I BEEN LEARNING HOW TO USE THIER OWN RULES TO FIGHT HEM BACK WITH THE TRUTH. :biggrin: ASK ANYONE WHO KNOWS ME BRO, I KNOW ALOT OF PEOPLE AND HAVE ALOT OF FAMILY!! YOU FUCK WITH ONE OF SOCALIN FAMILY, AND THEY GOT HELL TO PAY!!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 10 2009, 08:12 PM~12967847
> *BRO, LET ME GIVE YOU AN INSITE OF WHAT I HAVE BACKING ME,
> I HAVE A FRIEND WHO SHUT THE CALI. COURTS FOR ONE FULL DAY WITH ONE QUESTIONS! AND HE'S NOT AN ATTORNY   THE LAWYERS AND COURTS WONT TAKE HIS CASE'S AND WILL BEND OVER FOR HIM TO GET TO THE BOTOM OF WHAT EVER HE HAS BRO!! BOSS'S AINT SHIT!! HE CAN SHOW YOU HOW TO FUCK THEM UP WITH THEIR OWN COMPANY BI-LAWS   MY PASTER WHO IS MY MENTOR AND HE IS A RETIRED GOVERNMENT LAWYER WHO WOULD BE SENT TO A JOB SITE TO SEE WHY THE PERSON WAS FIRED AND DO ALL THE LEGG WORK  AND FIND OUT THE LOOP HOLES AND HANG THE PERSON FOR GOING AGAINT'S THE COMPANY'S RULES AND RGGULATIONS AND WHEN HE SPEAKES, YOU BET THE WHOLE ROOM WILL LISTEN TO WHAT HE HSA TO SAY   THE LORD IS SPEACKING THROUGH HIM AND HE HAS WHAT YOU CALL THE POWER TO MOVE MOUNTIANS AND RIERS THROUGH THE LOVE OUR LORD JESUS. I HAVE LEARNED ALOT FROM HIM AND I BEEN LEARNING HOW TO USE THIER OWN RULES TO FIGHT HEM BACK WITH THE TRUTH. :biggrin:  ASK ANYONE WHO KNOWS ME BRO, I KNOW ALOT OF PEOPLE AND HAVE ALOT OF FAMILY!! YOU FUCK WITH ONE OF SOCALIN FAMILY, AND THEY GOT HELL TO PAY!!
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS, MMMAAAAANNNN!!!!!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 10 2009, 09:12 PM~12967847
> *BRO, LET ME GIVE YOU AN INSITE OF WHAT I HAVE BACKING ME,
> I HAVE A FRIEND WHO SHUT THE CALI. COURTS FOR ONE FULL DAY WITH ONE QUESTIONS! AND HE'S NOT AN ATTORNY   THE LAWYERS AND COURTS WONT TAKE HIS CASE'S AND WILL BEND OVER FOR HIM TO GET TO THE BOTOM OF WHAT EVER HE HAS BRO!! BOSS'S AINT SHIT!! HE CAN SHOW YOU HOW TO FUCK THEM UP WITH THEIR OWN COMPANY BI-LAWS   MY PASTER WHO IS MY MENTOR AND HE IS A RETIRED GOVERNMENT LAWYER WHO WOULD BE SENT TO A JOB SITE TO SEE WHY THE PERSON WAS FIRED AND DO ALL THE LEGG WORK  AND FIND OUT THE LOOP HOLES AND HANG THE PERSON FOR GOING AGAINT'S THE COMPANY'S RULES AND RGGULATIONS AND WHEN HE SPEAKES, YOU BET THE WHOLE ROOM WILL LISTEN TO WHAT HE HSA TO SAY   THE LORD IS SPEACKING THROUGH HIM AND HE HAS WHAT YOU CALL THE POWER TO MOVE MOUNTIANS AND RIERS THROUGH THE LOVE OUR LORD JESUS. I HAVE LEARNED ALOT FROM HIM AND I BEEN LEARNING HOW TO USE THIER OWN RULES TO FIGHT HEM BACK WITH THE TRUTH. :biggrin:  ASK ANYONE WHO KNOWS ME BRO, I KNOW ALOT OF PEOPLE AND HAVE ALOT OF FAMILY!! YOU FUCK WITH ONE OF SOCALIN FAMILY, AND THEY GOT HELL TO PAY!!
> *


Nice homie. I got an uncle that works for D.C. but I stay away from him. He is a little too politically correct for me. I do have alot of muscle back on the East Coast though. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

Damn all this for an old man? I'll get my 4 year old primo to punch him in the nuts! That way it'll be funny as fuck & no worries about getting in trouble :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 10 2009, 08:49 PM~12968463
> *Damn all this for an old man? I'll get my 4 year old primo to punch him in the nuts! That way it'll be funny as fuck & no worries about getting in trouble  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 10 2009, 09:49 PM~12968463
> *Damn all this for an old man? I'll get my 4 year old primo to punch him in the nuts! That way it'll be funny as fuck & no worries about getting in trouble  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Dawg that would make my year homie. Just thinking about watching that is funny as hell man.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

HHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA THAT WOULD BE A YOUTUBE MOMENT AND PLAY IT ALL YEAR LONG!!


----------



## CHR1S619

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 10 2009, 10:54 PM~12968543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs

I'LL TAKE BALL BUSTERS FOR $1,000 ALEX.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 10 2009, 09:54 PM~12968543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HAHAHAHA. Another good one. :biggrin: So does everyone know who inspector gadget is? If so, that is my boss. Same hat and coat too.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 10 2009, 09:58 PM~12968601
> *I'LL TAKE BALL BUSTERS FOR $1,000 ALEX.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

AND THE ANSWER IS "OUCHTOWN, POPULATION YOU BRO" :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 10 2009, 08:59 PM~12968615
> *HAHAHAHA. Another good one.  :biggrin: So does everyone know who inspector gadget is? If so, that is my boss. Same hat and coat too.
> *


INSPECTOR GADGET WAS THA SHIT SON!!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 10 2009, 10:01 PM~12968665
> *INSPECTOR GADGET WAS THA SHIT SON!!!
> *


Yup!!


----------



## Bos82

Unfortuneltely this look-a-like isn't. He's a fuckin terd.


----------



## darkside customs

I PREFER TO USE THE TERM "FUCKTARD" 
IVE HAD BOSSES LIKE THAT, MAKES YA WANNA BUST THAT OFFICE DOOR OPEN AND BEAT HIM DOWN.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 10 2009, 10:05 PM~12968722
> *I PREFER TO USE THE TERM "FUCKTARD"
> IVE HAD BOSSES LIKE THAT, MAKES YA WANNA BUST THAT OFFICE DOOR OPEN AND BEAT HIM DOWN.
> *



Fucktard is good, but cockwrangler is more colorful.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

JUST DONT CALL THEM *********** !


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 10 2009, 09:09 PM~12968795
> *JUST  DONT  CALL  THEM    ***********  !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIP Viejo

aiight yall know inspector gadget but do yall know Mighty Mouse?

Or the names to the kids captain planet?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Feb 10 2009, 11:25 PM~12969018
> *aiight yall know inspector gadget but do yall know Mighty Mouse?
> 
> Or the names to the kids captain planet?
> *


THA'S OLD SCHOOL!! "HERE I COME TO SAVE THE HOES!!" I MEAN DAY!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 10 2009, 09:26 PM~12969036
> *THA'S OLD SCHOOL!! "HERE I COME TO SAVE THE HOES!!" I MEAN DAY!!!!!
> *


ALRIGHT CAPTAIN SAVE-A-HOE!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIP Viejo

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 10 2009, 11:27 PM~12969059
> *ALRIGHT CAPTAIN SAVE-A-HOE!! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Feb 10 2009, 10:25 PM~12969018
> *aiight yall know inspector gadget but do yall know Mighty Mouse?
> 
> Or the names to the kids captain planet?
> *


I heard they were gonna come out with an actuall Mighty Mouse movie too. I member them.


----------



## Mr Biggs

I think your boss is< A bonifide *** uncle fucker.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 10 2009, 10:44 PM~12969286
> *I think your boss is< A bonifide *** uncle fucker.
> *


Well put man. :biggrin: . I am on my last nerve with this fucker.


----------



## darkside customs

I WOULDA WENT TO JAIL IF IT WAS ME.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 10 2009, 10:51 PM~12969393
> *I WOULDA WENT TO JAIL IF IT WAS ME.
> *


The old me would have ripped this fucker in half. Now I got kids to think about man. I cant afford to be placed behind bars. Although I am surprised I still have a job after some of the shit I said to him. But that doesn't really help me. I should whoop his azz when I get a chance.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 10 2009, 11:55 PM~12969451
> *The old me would have ripped this fucker in half. Now I got kids to think about man. I cant afford to be placed behind bars. Although I am surprised I still have a job after some of the shit I said to him. But that doesn't really help me. I should whoop his azz when I get a chance.
> *


all in good time bro!! he'll get whatz comming to him!! but back to the topic of the 63 low rod i took this justa few minutes ago and i first drew the interior out in pencil to see it first. what do you think of the passanger side to the driver door pannel  
the driver door pannel first.








the passanger side door pannel to the rear seat pannel :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 11 2009, 01:24 AM~12970659
> *all in good time bro!! he'll get whatz comming to him!! but back to the topic of the 63 low rod i took this justa few minutes ago and i first drew the interior out in pencil to see it first. what do you think of the passanger side to the driver door pannel
> the driver door pannel first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the passanger side door pannel to the rear seat pannel :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 OH DAMN BRO!!!!!! THAT'S LOOKING GOOD!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANK YOU MY BROTHA!! I HAVE A PIC FOR WONDERBREAD  I'M GOING TO HIS THREAD AND POST IT!! CALL ME WHEN YOU FALL OUT OF THE CAMA CARNAL!! I HAVE A 9AM THERAPY APPTMNT. SO GOT TO GET SOME SLEEP.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 11 2009, 01:29 AM~12970679
> *THANK YOU MY BROTHA!! I HAVE A PIC FOR WONDERBREAD   I'M GOING TO HIS THREAD AND POST IT!! CALL ME WHEN YOU FALL OUT OF THE CAMA CARNAL!! I HAVE A 9AM THERAPY APPTMNT. SO GOT TO GET SOME SLEEP.
> *


COOL, CALL ME AFTER THERAPY.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 11 2009, 02:35 AM~12970697
> *COOL, CALL ME AFTER THERAPY.
> *


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 11 2009, 01:24 AM~12970659
> *all in good time bro!! he'll get whatz comming to him!! but back to the topic of the 63 low rod i took this justa few minutes ago and i first drew the interior out in pencil to see it first. what do you think of the passanger side to the driver door pannel
> the driver door pannel first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the passanger side door pannel to the rear seat pannel :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dawg that is gonna look sick as hell man. I likeded it alot. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Looking good Santiago thats going to be bad ass brother!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WHATS UP EVERYONE! I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON THE INTERIOR FOR THE LOW ROD AND I AM ALMOST FINISHED WITH THE PASSANGER DOOR :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

DAMN BRO!! THAT CAME OUT GOOD!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

JUST WAIT TILL I FINISH ALL THE INTERIOR GUY'S!! I WILL HAVE IT FINISHED BY FRIDAY  THEN I WILL MAKE THE HEAD LINER FOR THE LOW ROD WITH THE FRAME FOR THE GLASS AND ADD THE THYME OF THE DOOR PANNELS TO THE HEAD LINNER TOO


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 12 2009, 12:55 AM~12979863
> *:biggrin: WHATS UP EVERYONE! I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON THE INTERIOR FOR THE LOW ROD AND I AM ALMOST FINISHED WITH THE PASSANGER DOOR  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ALL PLASTIC SHEET WORK OR WHAT ? LETS  IN ON THIS MAN SHIT LOOKS VERY GOOD !


----------



## Mr.1/16th

IT'S ALL PLASTIC BRO!! I DREEW IT ON ANOTHER PANNEL TO THE SIZE OF THE DOOR TO MATCH THE ON ON THE DOOR, I CUT IT IN SECTIONS AND SANDED THEM TO FIT PERFECT! THEN DID IT TILL I FITTED THE LAST ONE.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 12 2009, 01:36 AM~12980262
> *IT'S ALL PLASTIC BRO!! I DREEW IT ON ANOTHER PANNEL TO THE SIZE OF THE DOOR TO MATCH THE ON ON THE DOOR, I CUT IT IN SECTIONS AND SANDED THEM TO FIT PERFECT! THEN DID IT TILL I FITTED THE LAST ONE.
> *



F-n CRAZY ! F-n CRAZY ! WHAT A JOB BROTHER !


----------



## Mr.1/16th

GRACIAS BROTHER!!! I HAVE TO KEEP TOPPING MYSELF INORDER TO FINISH IT! JUST WAITING FOR THE CASTED PARTS TO RETURN THIS WEEK


----------



## Smallz

Great work Mc Gyver. Now that's what u call scratch building. Im watching and learning.


----------



## sweetdreamer

thats swwwweet the interior gunna look dope


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WERE SHOOTING FOR HIGH GLOSS CANDY BLACK WITH THE CHROME TRIM AND RED SUEDE INTERIOR AND TRUNK INCERTS WITH THE SOUND SYSTEM AND MOTOR TO TIE THE HOLE THYME TOGETHER :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 10 2009, 11:10 PM~12967038
> *BEEN WORKING ON THE 63 TILL I HAD TO SEND IT OUT FOR CASTING! THEN I HAVE BEEN TRAVELING TO THE TEACHERS HOUSE WITH CHR1S619 AND TO THE BADDEST STORE YOU WILL EVER HAVE THE PRILIAVGE TO WALK THROUGHT!!! MAN I ALMOST PASSED OUT FROM THE MASSIVE OVERLOAD OF ITEMS AND KIT'S AND DIE-CAST AND EVERYTHING YOU COULD AMAGINE IN ONE F%$KING HUGE MEGA WHAREHOUSE!! SO THANK YOU AGAIN "MR.BIGGS" FOR HOOKING CHR1S619 AND ME UP!!! :biggrin:  NOW I HAVE ANOTHER 1:18TH SCALE IMPALA AND I AM CUTTING THE HOOD OFF OF IT TO USE TO FINISH MY CUSTOM LOW-ROD. SO CALL ME WHEN YOU HAVE A CHANCE AND DID YOU MAIL OF THE PARTS TO RON TO CAST YET? I MENTIONED IT TO HIM TODAY AGAIN SO HE WILL GET RIGHT ON IT BRO!! HOPE ALL IS WELL FOR YOU BROTHER....
> *


yup. :yes:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

DID YOU SEND IT TO HIM YET?


----------



## low4oshow

YUP.WHEN I LAST TOLD YOU.....


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 11 2009, 02:24 AM~12970659
> *all in good time bro!! he'll get whatz comming to him!! but back to the topic of the 63 low rod i took this justa few minutes ago and i first drew the interior out in pencil to see it first. what do you think of the passanger side to the driver door pannel
> the driver door pannel first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the passanger side door pannel to the rear seat pannel :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shes looking sweet Santiago



oneyed


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANK YOU BROTHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL I FINISHED THE DOOR PANNELS AND I AM FINISHING THE REAR DECK LID AND TRUNK AND THEN I WILL START TO PAINT THE DASH AND CENTER CONSOLE AND THE FROM THEIR THE BODY AND ECT.ECT.ECT...


----------



## Mr Biggs

The Panels are looking good bro. :0  :thumbsup: 
Now I got to finish mine. I got them cut out, but not happy with the pattern. I got to go through a few of them pics you sent me.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 12 2009, 07:21 PM~12986369
> *WELL I FINISHED THE DOOR PANNELS AND I AM FINISHING THE REAR DECK LID AND TRUNK AND THEN I WILL START TO PAINT THE DASH AND CENTER CONSOLE AND THE FROM THEIR THE BODY AND ECT.ECT.ECT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice!!! looks really clean


----------



## Mr.1/16th

TEACHER, GO TO GOOGLE AND TYPE "HOT ROD INTERIORS" AND CLICK AWAY!! THAT WERE I FOUND THEM


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 12 2009, 05:27 PM~12986420
> *TEACHER, GO TO GOOGLE AND TYPE "HOT ROD INTERIORS" AND CLICK AWAY!! THAT WERE I FOUND THEM
> *


I got the one's you sent me the other day. I will go check now. Thanks


----------



## CHR1S619

WOW!! THAT'S BADASS X1000. VERY NICE WORK CARNAL!! WOW!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 12 2009, 06:34 PM~12986478
> *WOW!! THAT'S BADASS X1000. VERY NICE WORK CARNAL!! WOW!!!
> *


THANK BRO!! I FISNISHED THEN AT 5:30 AM  I WOKE TODAY AT 4:30PM.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 12 2009, 05:36 PM~12986496
> *THANK BRO!! I FISNISHED THEN AT 5:30 AM  I WOKE TODAY AT 4:30PM.
> *


Damn! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

YUP!! IT'S BEEN A HELL OF A NIGHT! BUT IT'S WORTH IT


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 12 2009, 05:53 PM~12986610
> *YUP!! IT'S BEEN A HELL OF A NIGHT! BUT IT'S WORTH IT
> *


Hell yeah bro!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

YUP! :biggrin:


----------



## dink

those panels are real n :biggrin: ice


----------



## Bos82

Man you are puttin in some leasons on this one homie. I just wanted to say GREAT job and thanks for the lesson on this one dawg!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 12 2009, 04:21 PM~12986369
> *WELL I FINISHED THE DOOR PANNELS AND I AM FINISHING THE REAR DECK LID AND TRUNK AND THEN I WILL START TO PAINT THE DASH AND CENTER CONSOLE AND THE FROM THEIR THE BODY AND ECT.ECT.ECT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN BRO, YOU ARE FREEKIN INSANE!! THAT IS SO BAD ASS!!!!!!! I GOTTA SEE THIS. TELL ME ITS STILL GONNA BE AT YOUR PAD WHEN I GO TOMORROW??


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS EVERYONE! AND JES WONDERBREAD, IT'S STILL HERE  HERE ARE MORE FOR THE NIGHT!


----------



## BODINE

lookin good!!!


----------



## Project59

Looking good!


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Feb 13 2009, 01:58 AM~12991316-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Project59_@Feb 13 2009, 01:58 AM~12991317
> *Looking good!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Impecable timing!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: THATS FUNNY GUY'S!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

Damb bro that looks killer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

GRACIAS BROTHER!! I HAVE A GREAT TEACHER


----------



## undercoverimpala

Yes we do..... and just like you learn from the teacher you turn around and share what you learn with us..... thank you for that brother!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 13 2009, 04:31 AM~12991365
> *Yes we do..... and just like you learn from the teacher you turn around and share what you learn with us..... thank you for that brother!!!!!!!!
> *


it benifits everyone to learn and it does me no good being the only one who knows. the forum is also a class room as well as a place to hang out in


----------



## undercoverimpala

well said brother i have been learnig since the first day i got on this site and i still have alot more learning to go...... keep up the great work brother and im sure im not the only one learning from you and alot of the other big dawgs!!!!!


----------



## MKD904

Ride is looking great...


----------



## 408models

comin out sik bro, that thing is bad ass, nice hinge work on the trunk too. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS GUY'S!! I WILL BE MAKING THE FRONT HOOD HING'S TODAY TOO! CAN'T WAIT TO FINISH IT! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

Keep on pushin homie. You are schoolin alot of people right now. That ride is coming out insane. I am lookin foward to seeing it in a week.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 14 2009, 12:20 AM~12999586
> *Keep on pushin homie. You are schoolin alot of people right now. That ride is coming out insane. I am lookin foward to seeing it in a week.
> *


GRACIAS BRO!! CHR1S619 SAID TO ASK HIM FOR PERMISSION FIRST  HEHEHEHE :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 13 2009, 04:56 PM~12992328
> *comin out sik bro, that thing is bad ass, nice hinge work on the trunk too. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X-2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 14 2009, 03:14 AM~13000739
> *GRACIAS BRO!! CHR1S619 SAID TO ASK HIM FOR PERMISSION FIRST   HEHEHEHE :biggrin:
> *


Tell that Model Heffer to leave at least this one for me to look at. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 14 2009, 08:58 AM~13001229
> *Tell that Model Heffer to leave at least this one for me to look at.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: JEW HEARD HIM CAVRON :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 14 2009, 01:18 PM~13002647
> *:biggrin:  JEW HEARD HIM CAVRON :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 14 2009, 07:58 AM~13001229
> *Tell that Model Heffer to leave at least this one for me to look at.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL GUY'S I FINISHED MY DISPLAY CASE THIS MORNING  I JUST ADDED THE "SOO BADD" TRUCK TO THE SHOP


----------



## Mr.1/16th

AND AFEW MORE OF IT


----------



## darkside customs

SICK BRO!!! JUST PLAIN SICK!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 15 2009, 12:29 AM~13006871
> *SICK BRO!!! JUST PLAIN SICK!
> *


 :yes: :yes: THE TRUCK IS TOO BIG, LOWER IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 15 2009, 12:27 AM~13006856
> *AND  AFEW MORE OF IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need one of those display cases! Looks awesome with all your work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 15 2009, 01:36 AM~13006921
> *I need one of those display cases! Looks awesome with all your work! :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU JEVRIES! MEANS ALOT BROTHER!! HOPE ALL IS WELL ON THE OTHERSIDE OF THE WATERS BRO!  HEY DO YOU KNOW WERE ICAN GET SOME SWEET WIRE WHEELS FOR MY 1:12TH SCALE 1964 IMPALA? :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 15 2009, 12:27 AM~13006856
> *AND  AFEW MORE OF IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Those rides are lookin nice in the case!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

A FEW CLOSE UPS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 15 2009, 01:31 AM~13006887
> *:yes:  :yes:  THE TRUCK IS TOO BIG, LOWER IT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BITE ME!! :biggrin:
IT USE TO ME MUCH HIGHER!! TO HIGH!!  BUT NOW IT'S JUST THE RIGHT HIGHT


----------



## Bos82

OK... NOW STOP SHOWIN OFF DAMNIT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 15 2009, 02:01 AM~13007070
> *OK... NOW STOP SHOWIN OFF DAMNIT!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!



































HATER!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 15 2009, 01:01 AM~13007068
> *BITE ME!! :biggrin:
> IT USE TO ME MUCH HIGHER!! TO HIGH!!   BUT NOW IT'S JUST THE RIGHT HIGHT
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 15 2009, 12:38 AM~13006933
> *THANK YOU JEVRIES! MEANS ALOT BROTHER!! HOPE ALL IS WELL ON THE OTHERSIDE OF THE WATERS BRO!   HEY DO YOU KNOW WERE ICAN GET SOME SWEET WIRE WHEELS FOR MY 1:12TH SCALE 1964 IMPALA? :biggrin:
> *


No idea! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Still working on it. The hubs and wires are pretty much ready for casting, the tires still need to becreated.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I AM GOING TO GET TWO MORE CASE'S LIKE THIS ONE AND IT WILL HOUSE THE OTHER BUILDS AND A FEW OTHER SPEED SHOPS TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

NICE HOMIE!!! DAMN WHATS THAT BIG BITCH ON TOP???..LOL. FUCKERS HUGE!!


----------



## lowridermodels

LOOKS GOOD BRO! THAT CAMARO IS SICK!


----------



## mcloven

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 15 2009, 05:45 AM~13007500
> *NICE HOMIE!!! DAMN WHATS THAT BIG BITCH ON TOP???..LOL. FUCKERS HUGE!!
> *


IT'S A RENWAL 1963 SUPER MODEL CHASSIE THAT WORKS WITH THE 1/4 SCALE VISIABLE V-8  AND THANKS EVERYONE!! I HAVE ALOT MORE TO COME :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

WOW :0 :0 :0 Santiago thats bad ass.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 15 2009, 06:04 PM~13011000
> *WOW :0  :0  :0  Santiago thats bad ass.
> *


GRACIAS BROTHER!!


----------



## BODINE

need another one?

wanna trade ?

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 17 2009, 12:16 AM~13025307
> *need another one?
> 
> wanna trade ?
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what you look'n for trading?


----------



## low4oshow

sup homie..did DUDE get my pacage yet?MAN I BARLY COME TO THE MODEL SECTION ANYMORE,BEAN WORKIN ON THA 1:1 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 17 2009, 12:22 AM~13025372
> *sup homie..did DUDE get my pacage yet?MAN I BARLY COME TO THE MODEL SECTION ANYMORE,BEAN WORKIN ON THA 1:1 :biggrin:
> *


I'LL CALL HIM TUESDAY AFTERNNO AND ASK HIM BRO!! WHICH 1:1 ARE YOU WORKING ON BRO?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 17 2009, 12:19 AM~13025335
> *what you look'n for trading?
> *


what would you want , wholer/c car or just body? or body and wheels?

what would you offer , you are doing awsome job on yours so i thought u might wanna trade somethin lol

just a 1/24-1/25 decent kit , like 58,59,62 impala or nu could pm list what u would trade and ill pick somethin


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 17 2009, 12:34 AM~13025474
> *what would you want , wholer/c car or just body? or body and wheels?
> 
> what would you offer , you are doing awsome job on yours so i thought u might wanna trade somethin lol
> 
> just a 1/24-1/25 decent kit , like 58,59,62 impala or nu could pm list what u would trade and ill pick somethin
> *


I THINK JUST THE BODY AND WHEEL :biggrin: I REALLY DON'T HAVE ANY 1/24 OR 25TH SCALE KITS  BUT I A FEW WEEKS ONCE I GET SOME $$ I CAN FIND SOME TO TRADE BRO


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 17 2009, 12:54 AM~13025678
> *I THINK JUST THE BODY AND WHEEL :biggrin:  I REALLY DON'T HAVE ANY 1/24 OR 25TH SCALE KITS   BUT I A FEW WEEKS ONCE I GET SOME $$ I CAN FIND SOME TO TRADE BRO
> *


how much u give me $$ ? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

NOT SURE. I GOT ONE FROM THE TEACHER COMPLETE NEW IN THE BOX R/C AT HIS EBAY STORE FOR A SWEET PRICE NO ONE CAN TOUCH


----------



## BODINE

ok , well whenever u want ill have it if you get a kit to trade not going anywhere

i almost tsarted cuttin it after seeing yours , but i need a lot more practice on hinging and jambing 1st


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 17 2009, 12:59 AM~13025720
> *ok , well whenever u want ill have it if you get a kit to trade not going anywhere
> 
> i almost tsarted cuttin it after seeing yours , but i need a lot more practice on hinging and jambing 1st
> *


KOOL BROTHER, I WILL GET A KIT TO TRADE YOU FOR IT! :biggrin: I WILL SEND IT TO YOU BUT I WILL NEED YOU O SEND IT TO MY CASTER @RMR RESINS


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 17 2009, 01:01 AM~13025736
> *KOOL BROTHER, I WILL GET A KIT TO TRADE YOU FOR IT!  :biggrin: I WILL SEND IT TO YOU BUT I WILL NEED YOU O SEND IT TO MY CASTER @RMR RESINS
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I SOULD HAVE MY 63 PARTS BACK FROM RMR IN THE MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 17 2009, 01:09 AM~13025771
> *I SOULD HAVE MY 63 PARTS BACK FROM RMR IN THE MORNING :biggrin:
> *


so u gonna get it casted and they gonna sell them or just for you?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 17 2009, 01:14 AM~13025794
> *so u gonna get it casted and they gonna sell them or just for you?
> *


FOR SALE TO EVERYONE BROTHER!


----------



## low4oshow

:yes: :wave:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 13 2009, 03:55 AM~12991306
> *THANKS EVERYONE! AND JES WONDERBREAD, IT'S STILL HERE   HERE ARE MORE FOR THE NIGHT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



your too much homie looking sick bro


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 17 2009, 12:45 PM~13028141
> *your too much homie looking sick bro
> *


so ture ^^^^! Alot of very nice work going in to this !


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 17 2009, 01:19 AM~13025335
> *what you look'n for trading?
> *


how close was the general lee body to the imp?


----------



## lowridermodels

i got 2 of them homie hoppers bro! pm me if interested!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 17 2009, 12:23 PM~13028428
> *how close was the general lee body to the imp?
> *


NOT THAT FAR OFF BUT IT WILL NEED TO BE CUT IN SEVAL ARES AND PUT BACK TOGETHER. I WILL SHOOT SOME PICS IN A BIT TO SHOW YOU BRO


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 13 2009, 01:55 AM~12991306
> *THANKS EVERYONE! AND JES WONDERBREAD, IT'S STILL HERE   HERE ARE MORE FOR THE NIGHT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I STILL GET GOOSEBUMPS EVERYTIME I SEE THIS!! PICS DONT DO THIS ANY JUSTICE, YOU GOTTA SEE IT IN PERSON.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS BRO!! I WILL BE FINISHING THE CEILING INCERTS AND WINDOW TRIM TODAY  IT SHOULD BE IN PRIMER BY THURSDAY :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

CEILING INSERTS??? YOU TWEAKER!! :roflmao: THATS GONNA BE SWEET!! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

the cieling incerts will match the design of the interior  and also will help with the windows to set in place


----------



## darkside customs

KOOL CANT WAIT TO SEE IT!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th




----------



## Mr.1/16th

WHATS UP GUY'S I JUST GOT MY CASTINGS BACK FROM RMR.


----------



## undercoverimpala

Very nice Santiago will you be bringing them to the show on saturday??


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: C'MON


----------



## CHR1S619

DAMN BRO! THEY CAME OUT GOOD! I'LL BE MAKING AN ORDER REAL SOON :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

nice, what price will they be going for??


----------



## low4oshow

:cheesy: :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

LOOKING INTO IT NOW. I'LL POST UP A ORDER FORUM AND I WILL BE TAKING ORDERS AT THE SHOW  SO BRING YO $$$$$$$ AND THEY WILL BE SHIPPED TO YOU WITH IN A WEEK AND I WILL CALL IN THE ORDERS FROM THE SHOW


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 17 2009, 03:38 PM~13031439
> *LOOKING INTO IT NOW. I'LL POST UP A ORDER FORUM AND I WILL BE TAKING ORDERS AT THE SHOW   SO BRING YO $$$$$$$ AND THEY WILL BE SHIPPED TO YOU WITH IN A WEEK AND I WILL CALL IN THE ORDERS FROM THE SHOW
> *


WILL THAT BE THE NNL SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 17 2009, 02:51 PM~13031025
> *WHATS UP GUY'S I JUST GOT MY CASTINGS BACK FROM RMR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET!!! VERY NICE!!!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th+Feb 17 2009, 03:18 PM~13029548-->
> 
> 
> 
> NOT THAT FAR OFF BUT IT WILL NEED TO BE CUT IN SEVAL ARES AND PUT BACK TOGETHER. I WILL SHOOT SOME PICS IN A BIT TO SHOW YOU BRO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr.1/16th_@Feb 17 2009, 05:51 PM~13031025
> *WHATS UP GUY'S I JUST GOT MY CASTINGS BACK FROM RMR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

THE GOODIES HAVE ARRIVED. :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD BRO. I JUST GOT MY GOODIES TODAY TOO.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 17 2009, 08:55 PM~13032654
> *THE GOODIES HAVE ARRIVED. :biggrin:  LOOKING GOOD BRO. I JUST GOT MY GOODIES TODAY TOO.
> *



Man thats alot of BIG SHIT ! LOL! Cant wait to see you start putting it together !~


----------



## cruzinlow

likin the work going into the 63 bro ,..nice work... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE

ill send you mine for a resin one ?


----------



## BODINE

the body and wheels , and somethin else for complete 1/18 kit ?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

HOPE YOU ALL CAN READ THIS :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 17 2009, 07:27 PM~13033743
> *HOPE YOU ALL CAN READ THIS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  SICK BRO!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!! I CAN READ IT :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 17 2009, 08:27 PM~13033743
> *HOPE YOU ALL CAN READ THIS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Well done Master. I was able to read it. I likeded it too. :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

Albert, I saw your truck in the display case at Philips Hobbys, Looks good Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 18 2009, 01:41 AM~13036511
> *Albert, I saw your truck in the display case at Philips Hobbys, Looks good Homie  :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS BROTHER!! JUST THINK, I GOT THEM FROM YOU  THEY WERE IN THE BOX OF 1/16TH SCALE KITS I GOT FROM YOU WWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK IN THE DAYS :biggrin: NOW IT'S COMPLETE AND FINISHED!! SO THANK YOU DAVID FOR SELLING THEM TO ME BROTHER!! CHR1S619 JUST LEFT MY HOUSE WITH HIS X-FRAME KIT  $65.00 AND HE SAVED $10.00 FROM THE S/H


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS HAVE BUILT A GOOD FREIND SHIP ! NO QUEER SHIT HERE ! I JUST WANTED TO SAY ITS COOL TO HAVE BUILDING BUDDIES ! THEY HELP YOU OUT ! WILLING TO SHARE ! AND MOST OF THE TIME THEY'LL TELL YOU THE TRUTH ABOUT YOUR WORK ! 

EVEN IF IBLDMYOWN IS AN HOUR'S DRIVEAWAY HIM , BIG C , AND ME ALWAYS BE BULLSHITTING , PLAN HANG OUT DAYS AND HOOK EACH OTHER UP WITH NEEDED PARTS, PAINTS , OR WHAT EVER ! 

A GOOD BUILDING FREIND IS ALSO GREAT TO HAVE SO YOU DON'T LOOK LIKE A SICKO WHEN YOUR AT THE FABRIC STORE LOOKING THROW ROLL'S OF LACE ! LOL !


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 18 2009, 02:55 AM~13036845
> *LOOKS  LIKE  YOU  GUYS  HAVE  BUILT   A  GOOD  FREIND SHIP  !   NO   QUEER   SHIT   HERE  !  I  JUST  WANTED  TO  SAY   ITS  COOL  TO HAVE  BUILDING  BUDDIES !   THEY   HELP  YOU  OUT  !  WILLING  TO   SHARE  !   AND  MOST  OF  THE  TIME  THEY'LL   TELL YOU  THE  TRUTH   ABOUT   YOUR  WORK !
> 
> EVEN   IF   IBLDMYOWN  IS  AN  HOUR'S   DRIVEAWAY   HIM    ,  BIG  C ,  AND   ME   ALWAYS   BE   BULLSHITTING  ,  PLAN  HANG  OUT   DAYS  AND  HOOK   EACH  OTHER   UP   WITH  NEEDED  PARTS,  PAINTS ,   OR  WHAT  EVER !
> 
> A   GOOD   BUILDING  FREIND   IS  ALSO  GREAT  TO HAVE   SO  YOU  DON'T  LOOK  LIKE  A  SICKO  WHEN   YOUR  AT  THE  FABRIC  STORE  LOOKING  THROW  ROLL'S   OF  LACE !  LOL !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
SO VERY TRUE!!! THANKS BROTHER!! HE HELPS ME KEEP MY EYE ON THE PROJECT AND TELLS ME IF I'M GOING THE OTHER WAY FROM THE ORIGNAL PLAN :biggrin: HE'S A KOOL KAT TO KICKIT WITH!! WOUNDERBREAD TOO


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 18 2009, 01:59 AM~13036862
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> SO VERY TRUE!!! THANKS BROTHER!! HE HELPS ME KEEP MY EYE ON THE PROJECT AND TELLS ME IF I'M GOING THE OTHER WAY FROM THE ORIGNAL PLAN :biggrin:  HE'S A KOOL KAT TO KICKIT WITH!! WOUNDERBREAD TOO
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 18 2009, 12:55 AM~13036845
> *LOOKS  LIKE  YOU  GUYS  HAVE  BUILT  A  GOOD  FREIND SHIP  !  NO  QUEER  SHIT  HERE  !  I  JUST  WANTED  TO  SAY  ITS  COOL  TO HAVE  BUILDING  BUDDIES !  THEY  HELP  YOU  OUT  !  WILLING  TO  SHARE  !  AND  MOST  OF  THE  TIME  THEY'LL  TELL YOU  THE  TRUTH  ABOUT  YOUR  WORK !
> 
> EVEN  IF  IBLDMYOWN  IS  AN  HOUR'S  DRIVEAWAY  HIM    ,  BIG  C ,  AND  ME  ALWAYS  BE  BULLSHITTING  ,  PLAN  HANG  OUT  DAYS  AND  HOOK  EACH  OTHER  UP  WITH  NEEDED  PARTS,  PAINTS ,  OR  WHAT  EVER !
> 
> A  GOOD  BUILDING  FREIND  IS  ALSO  GREAT  TO HAVE  SO  YOU  DON'T  LOOK  LIKE  A  SICKO  WHEN  YOUR  AT  THE  FABRIC  STORE  LOOKING  THROW  ROLL'S  OF  LACE !  LOL !
> *



Oh snap i better get a building buddy so im not that sicko at the fabric store... hno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 18 2009, 04:21 AM~13036942
> *Oh snap i better get a building buddy so im not that sicko at the fabric store... hno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


or goin to the department store lookin at nail polish .
did that with my son and I asked him which do you like between 2 nail polshes and he was like do I know you stranger lol :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman

WHATS UP WITH THE CAPS!! I'ts not like the words are gonna be louder or anything :/

And nice work on the impala homie


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 18 2009, 01:43 AM~13037017
> *or goin to the department store lookin at nail polish .
> did that with my son and I asked him which do you like between 2 nail polshes and he was like do I know you stranger lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thank god my wife has tons of nail polish and if she doesnt have something i want i have a 3 year old girl so ill be like its for her...lol


----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! THAT'S FUNNY GUY'S!! GLAD YOY ALL LIKE THE CASTINGS OF THE XFRAME :biggrin: I WILL HAVE A DEMO A THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND FOR VIEWING


----------



## Mr Biggs

LOOKING GOOD BRO. THATS A BUNCH OF WORK FOR THAT PRICE. 

MINI I JUST GOT THE ESTIMATE FOR RE-DOING THE CHOP SHOP. DRYWALL THE WHOLE GARAGE AND INSTAL CHECKERBOARD BLACK AND WHITE TILE, AND IT WAS CHEAP. SO PRETTY SOON I WILL BE HAVING ALL THE BUILDING BUDDYS HERE.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 18 2009, 07:44 PM~13043086
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO. THATS A BUNCH OF WORK FOR THAT PRICE.
> 
> MINI I JUST GOT THE ESTIMATE FOR RE-DOING THE CHOP SHOP.  DRYWALL THE WHOLE GARAGE AND INSTAL CHECKERBOARD BLACK AND WHITE TILE, AND IT WAS CHEAP. SO PRETTY SOON I WILL BE HAVING ALL THE BUILDING BUDDYS HERE.
> *


 :cheesy: SSSWWWEEEEEETTTT!!!!! THAN KS BRO, I WANT TO BE ABLE TO SELL THEM AND SEE A FEW AT A SHOW AND BEING BUILT ON HERE TOO BY EVERYONE :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 18 2009, 07:00 PM~13043267
> *:cheesy: SSSWWWEEEEEETTTT!!!!!  THAN KS BRO, I WANT TO BE ABLE TO SELL THEM AND SEE A FEW AT A SHOW AND BEING BUILT ON HERE TOO BY EVERYONE :biggrin:
> *


Already in the works :biggrin: I got some ideas I'll be working on tonight for it. I picked a color for it too


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 18 2009, 08:13 PM~13043427
> *Already in the works  :biggrin:  I got some ideas I'll be working on tonight for it. I picked a color for it too
> *


SWEET BROTHER!! I'LL CALL YOU AFTER 9 PM BRO


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 18 2009, 07:31 PM~13043659
> *SWEET BROTHER!! I'LL CALL YOU AFTER 9 PM BRO
> *


Cool, I'll be home like at 9:30.


----------



## oldskool 67

> GRACIAS BROTHER!! JUST THINK, I GOT THEM FROM YOU  THEY WERE IN THE BOX OF 1/16TH SCALE KITS I GOT FROM YOU WWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK IN THE DAYS :biggrin: NOW IT'S COMPLETE AND FINISHED!! SO THANK YOU DAVID FOR SELLING THEM TO ME BROTHER!! CHR1S619 JUST LEFT MY HOUSE WITH HIS X-FRAME KIT  $65.00 AND HE SAVED $10.00 FROM THE S/H
> 
> Wow, that was probably 10-15 years ago. I was on one of my missions to score some old kits and I came across all these 1/16th kits. The dude asked if I was interested and I was like, I know someone who is. You were like a kid in a candy store when I showed up with all them 1/16th kits. I'm glad I was able to contribute to your plastic addiction. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 18 2009, 12:59 AM~13036862
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> SO VERY TRUE!!! THANKS BROTHER!! HE HELPS ME KEEP MY EYE ON THE PROJECT AND TELLS ME IF I'M GOING THE OTHER WAY FROM THE ORIGNAL PLAN :biggrin:  HE'S A KOOL KAT TO KICKIT WITH!! WOUNDERBREAD TOO
> *


THANKS BROTHER!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> GRACIAS BROTHER!! JUST THINK, I GOT THEM FROM YOU  THEY WERE IN THE BOX OF 1/16TH SCALE KITS I GOT FROM YOU WWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK IN THE DAYS :biggrin: NOW IT'S COMPLETE AND FINISHED!! SO THANK YOU DAVID FOR SELLING THEM TO ME BROTHER!! CHR1S619 JUST LEFT MY HOUSE WITH HIS X-FRAME KIT  $65.00 AND HE SAVED $10.00 FROM THE S/H
> 
> Wow, that was probably 10-15 years ago. I was on one of my missions to score some old kits and I came across all these 1/16th kits. The dude asked if I was interested and I was like, I know someone who is. You were like a kid in a candy store when I showed up with all them 1/16th kits. I'm glad I was able to contribute to your plastic addiction. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU BROTHER!! STAY IN TOUCH
Click to expand...


----------



## Padilla 505

HOW'S IT GOING HOMIE. DONT LOOK LIKE IM GOING TO S/D AFTER ALL CHRIS WILL FILL YOU IN ,BUT HAVE A BEER OR TWO FOR ME


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Feb 20 2009, 12:09 PM~13059792
> *HOW'S IT GOING HOMIE. DONT LOOK LIKE IM GOING TO S/D AFTER ALL CHRIS WILL FILL YOU IN ,BUT HAVE A BEER OR TWO FOR ME
> *


HE DID BROTHER!! CALL ME WHEN YOU HAVE TIME AND THE BEER IS CHILLING CARNAL!


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala+Feb 18 2009, 02:21 AM~13036942-->
> 
> 
> 
> Oh snap i better get a building buddy so im not that sicko at the fabric store... hno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-old low&slo_@Feb 18 2009, 02:43 AM~13037017
> *or goin to the department store lookin at nail polish .
> did that with my son and I asked him which do you like between 2 nail polshes and he was like do I know you stranger lol  :biggrin:
> *



Been there before.Fuck bringing a building buddy i go after the cute chicks in the stores.It useually works i mean i go up to em and say "I need help with this or that"next thing you know im walking away with a # and she is usually all smiles.But it really sucks till i find the girls LOL.



Yo mr.1:16th i can't wait to see that frame up close it should be awsome.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

SO UNDEAD, WHAT DID YOU THINK OF THE FRAME?


----------



## Bos82

I know I was amazed by that frame. Great details, clean, and better in person than any picture can show.!!!! Sick as hell bro.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANK YOU BROTHER!! CAN'T WAIT TO FINISH IT FOR THE NEST SHOWS!!


----------



## low4oshow

THAT FRAME IS SICK BRO!!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 23 2009, 02:29 PM~13085775
> *THAT FRAME IS SICK BRO!!!
> *


X2....SICK SICK... :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala

So you going to be out here on thursday right brother???


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 22 2009, 11:29 PM~13082738
> *SO UNDEAD, WHAT DID YOU THINK OF THE FRAME?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



didn't you see my jaw hit the floor bro?It was a bitch to pick it up LOL.You sir had artwork at that show and i personally fell in Love with the frames and that truck.Can't wait to see what next and i can't wait till that BBQ you told me about.My mouth is watering right now LOL.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS HOMIE!! I GOT MORE PICS OF THE PAINTING TODAY OF THE PARTS FOR THE 63


----------



## Mr.1/16th




----------



## mademan

looking good!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

GRACIAS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 23 2009, 10:34 PM~13093331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD BRO. :0


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 23 2009, 10:34 PM~13093331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Dawg that is lookin good. I really can't wait to see this one completed. I amazed me earlier and now I gotta go pick my jaw up off the floor.


----------



## sweetdreamer

DDDDDDDAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHM this car is ssssssssswwwwwwwweeeeettttttttt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! good lookin paint bro


----------



## undercoverimpala

That looks killer Santiago. :0 :0 :0


----------



## darkside customs

THAT IS LOOKING BEAUTIFUL!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT!


----------



## lowridermodels

firme brother!


----------



## Padilla 505

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: GRACIAS BROTHERS!!! CAN'T WAIT TO FINISH IT NOW  HOPEFULLY BY NEXT THURSDAY IT WILL BE READY


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 23 2009, 10:34 PM~13093331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANK YOU BROTHER!! I CAN PUT THE MOTOR TOGETHER TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

LOOKIN KILLER BRO!DID YOU EVER TALK TO "DUDE"??


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

HERE YOU GO SANTIAGO !


----------



## Moze

That build is looking good! Cant wait to see it all finished up! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

damn sik ASS ride bro, nice work so far, Be done for NNL??? :0


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 24 2009, 04:14 PM~13099970
> *HERE  YOU  GO  SANTIAGO !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Third one is cool


----------



## Mr.1/16th

GRACIAS BROTHERS!! AND "G" HE DIDN'T GET IT BRO!! SO CHECK THE POST OFFICE AND GET BACK TO ME PLEASE


----------



## AJ128

:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

SICK BRO, PLAIN SICK!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS GUY'S!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: HEY MINI, I AM GOING TO USE ONE OF THE PLATES FOR THE 63 LOW ROD BROTHA


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 24 2009, 09:14 PM~13101735
> *:biggrin:  HEY MINI, I AM GOING TO USE ONE OF THE PLATES FOR THE 63 LOW ROD BROTHA
> *


they are all for you brother ! thats why i posted them in your topic ! 

if you want any other's to fit other builds try this link or just hit me up ! 

http://www.acme.com/licensemaker/


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 24 2009, 08:39 PM~13102032
> *they  are  all  for  you    brother !  thats  why  i  posted  them in your  topic !
> 
> if you  want  any  other's  to  fit  other  builds  try this  link    or  just  hit  me  up !
> 
> http://www.acme.com/licensemaker/
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 24 2009, 09:42 PM~13102071
> *GRACIAS CARNAL!!
> *


1 LUV ! ITS ABOUT MOVING FORWARD ! AND HELPING EACH OTHER ! 


*M.C.B.A *


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 24 2009, 09:00 PM~13102323
> *1 LUV  !  ITS  ABOUT  MOVING  FORWARD  !  AND  HELPING  EACH  OTHER  !
> M.C.B.A
> *


AMEN BROTHER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 24 2009, 08:00 PM~13102323
> *1 LUV  !  ITS  ABOUT  MOVING  FORWARD  !  AND  HELPING  EACH  OTHER  !
> M.C.B.A
> *


  YES IT IS!!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 24 2009, 08:00 PM~13102323
> *1 LUV  !  ITS  ABOUT  MOVING  FORWARD  !  AND  HELPING  EACH  OTHER  !
> M.C.B.A
> *


Mini- you have already helped me before I was MCBA. you are a standup dude in my books homie.
Santiago- Well, I am amazed with your work and knowledge. THank you for sharing already.
Chris- You help me nonstop dawg. Thanks for everything.
Mr. Biggs- You have met me once and taught me about painting, and setting up a shop to do all of the work at my house. Thanks Teach.
Everyone in M.C.B.A. is standup and I look foward to growing with my builds thanks to all of your knowledge. 
M.C.B.A. For Life Homies. 

Sorry Santiago for taking up your page with this, but props were due to everyone. And I know there are more I should mention. Darkside!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 24 2009, 10:51 PM~13104321
> *Mini- you have already helped me before I was MCBA. you are a standup dude in my books homie.
> Santiago- Well, I am amazed with your work and knowledge. THank you for sharing already.
> Chris- You help me nonstop dawg. Thanks for everything.
> Mr. Biggs- You have met me once and taught me about painting, and setting up a shop to do all of the work at my house. Thanks Teach.
> Everyone in M.C.B.A. is standup and I look foward to growing with my builds thanks to all of your knowledge.
> M.C.B.A. For Life Homies.
> 
> Sorry Santiago for taking up your page with this, but props were due to everyone. And I know there are more I should mention. Darkside!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: ITS ALL GOOD BRO, THE FAM IS HERE TO HELP WHEN EVER YOU NEED IT


----------



## Bos82

Well in that case I do have some bills I don't really want anymore!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

damn, i' said it b4 and i'll say it again, that ride is just plain SIK.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANK YOU BRO!! IT'S ALL GOOD BROTHER  LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING MORE OF YOUR BUILDS BRO!! AND THAT'S WHAT FAMILY IS ALL ABOUT BROTHERS


----------



## undead white boy

WOW big dog that looks like glass :0


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Feb 24 2009, 07:00 PM~13102323-->
> 
> 
> 
> 1 LUV  !  ITS  ABOUT  MOVING  FORWARD  !  AND  HELPING  EACH  OTHER  !
> *M.C.B.A *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x1,000,000
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bos82_@Feb 24 2009, 09:51 PM~13104321
> *Mini- you have already helped me before I was MCBA. you are a standup dude in my books homie.
> Santiago- Well, I am amazed with your work and knowledge. THank you for sharing already.
> Chris- You help me nonstop dawg. Thanks for everything.
> Mr. Biggs- You have met me once and taught me about painting, and setting up a shop to do all of the work at my house. Thanks Teach.
> Everyone in M.C.B.A. is standup and I look foward to growing with my builds thanks to all of your knowledge.
> M.C.B.A. For Life Homies.
> 
> Sorry Santiago for taking up your page with this, but props were due to everyone. And I know there are more I should mention. Darkside!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN HOMIE! IF IT WASNT FOR MEETING SANTIAGO, I DONT KNOW WHEN I WOULD'VE EVER TRIED OPENING SOME DOORS OR ANYTHING THAT HE HAS BEEN TEACHING ME.
SAME WITH BIGGS. HOMIE MADE ME FEEL LIKE FAMILY WHEN I WAS OVER AT HIS PAD. 
SAME WITH CHRIS AND YOU PATRICK. ALL YOU GUYS ARE COOL AS FUCK IN MY BOOK. 
SORRY TO WHORE YOUR THREAD UP "HOWARD" 

J/K


----------



## Bos82

HAHAHAHAHA!!!! Howard!!!


----------



## darkside customs

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS FOR THE LOVE PAN BIMBO/ELOTE/COYOTE/GANSITO  
AND CHURRO FOR THE LUV TOO  AND ALSO RAVIOLLI  
HERE ARE MORE OF THE BUILD FROM LAST NIGHT AND THE PAST FEW DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

AND MORE


----------



## Bos82

Damn homie!!! THis is coming along really nice man. I am lovin it.


----------



## CHR1S619

GO WITH THE DOUBLE AIR CLEANERS THEIRS TO MUCH RED WITH THE OTHER ONE.


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 26 2009, 11:55 AM~13118755
> *THANKS FOR THE LOVE PAN BIMBI/ELOTE/COYOTE
> AND CHURRO FOR THE LUV TOO   AND ALSO RAVIOLLI
> HERE ARE MORE OF THE BUILD FROM LAST NIGHT AND THE PAST FEW DAYS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GREAT F^&^ING JOB HOMIE :0


----------



## lowridermodels

LOOKING GOOD CARNAL!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS GUY'S!! CAN'T WAIT TO FINISH IT!  NEXT IS TO FINISH THE REAR SUSPENSION AND TO PAINT THE INTERIOR AND PLUMB THE MOTOR AND BREAK LINES :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

now I got to get started on mine.


----------



## low4oshow

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 26 2009, 03:39 PM~13120143
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO!! CALL ME ASAP!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 26 2009, 03:34 PM~13120099
> *now I got to get started on mine.
> *


THANK YOU TEACHER!! YOU HAVE TOUGHT ME WELL!! :biggrin: 
THE NNL SHOWS ACROSS THE COUNTRY BETTER WATCH OUT FOR M.C.B.A.!! WEST COAST IS BRINGING DA HEAT!!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 26 2009, 10:55 AM~13118755
> *THANKS FOR THE LOVE PAN BIMBO/ELOTE/COYOTE/GANSITO
> AND CHURRO FOR THE LUV TOO   AND ALSO RAVIOLLI
> HERE ARE MORE OF THE BUILD FROM LAST NIGHT AND THE PAST FEW DAYS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THATS HOT!!! GREAT WORK SANTIAGO!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala

:0 hermano that looks amazing :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 26 2009, 08:02 PM~13122361
> *:0 hermano that looks amazing  :0
> *


GRACIAS BROTHER


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL I POLISHED SOME OF THE ALUMINUM AND I HAVE BEEN WIRING AND PLUMBING THE MOTOR AND SUSPENSION FOR NOW BUT I WILL HAVE MORE PROGRESS PICS THIS WEEKEND


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 27 2009, 04:12 AM~13126408
> *WELL I POLISHED SOME OF THE ALUMINUM AND I HAVE BEEN WIRING AND PLUMBING THE MOTOR AND SUSPENSION FOR NOW BUT I WILL HAVE MORE PROGRESS PICS THIS WEEKEND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good homie!!! I cannot wait to see this one done!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

nice work 16 ! you are adding some very reality detail to this bro !


----------



## 408models

now thats just outstanding bro, sik work.


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 27 2009, 03:12 AM~13126408
> *WELL I POLISHED SOME OF THE ALUMINUM AND I HAVE BEEN WIRING AND PLUMBING THE MOTOR AND SUSPENSION FOR NOW BUT I WILL HAVE MORE PROGRESS PICS THIS WEEKEND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good, but send it my way for closer inspection :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS GUY'S FOR THE LUV!! I HAVE TO TAKE MY TIME TO BUILD THIS LOW ROD. I'M GETTING IMPATIANT AND TRYING TO HURRY IT UP :biggrin: BUT I HAVE TO REMEMBER TO TAKE MY TIME AND FINISH IT RIGHT


----------



## Mr.1/16th

BAD NEWS, I NEED TO REDO THE BODY WORK  NEED TO RE SAND THE BODY AND A FEW OTHER PEACES. SO I WILL BE TAKING IT TO NNL WEST BUT NOT FINISHED


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 27 2009, 11:05 AM~13129232
> *BAD NEWS, I NEED TO REDO THE BODY WORK   NEED TO RE SAND THE BODY AND A FEW OTHER PEACES. SO I WILL BE TAKING IT TO NNL WEST BUT NOT FINISHED
> *


 :0  THAT BAD BRO?? STILL GOT A WEEK LEFT?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

YEAH IT'S BAD. HAVE TO SAND AND PREP THE PAN ALOT MORE AND THE BODY TOO. SINCE IT'S GOING TO BE SUPER HIGH GLOSS BLACK, IT NEEDS THE EXTRA ATTENTION OR IT WILL LOOK LIKE $H*T  ALL THIS WORK TO LOOK HALF A$$!! NO WAY! THIS IS GOING TO BE MY GREATEST BUILD FROM SCRATCH AND IT NEEDS TO BE THE BEST 

REMEMBER, WE ARE M.C.B.A.!!!! 



 NOT M.C.B.ANYWAYS IT LOOKS OK


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 27 2009, 12:15 PM~13129322
> *YEAH IT'S BAD. HAVE TO SAND AND PREP THE PAN ALOT MORE AND THE BODY TOO. SINCE IT'S GOING TO BE SUPER HIGH GLOSS BLACK, IT NEEDS THE EXTRA ATTENTION OR IT WILL LOOK LIKE $H*T   ALL THIS WORK TO LOOK HALF A$$!! NO WAY! THIS IS GOING TO BE MY GREATEST BUILD FROM SCRATCH AND IT NEEDS TO BE THE BEST
> 
> REMEMBER, WE ARE M.C.B.A.!!!!
> NOT M.C.B.ANYWAYS IT LOOKS OK
> *


Take your time bro. We still got NJ. and OH. and a few other good show in AZ. and lower left coast along with oakie Al's to attend.  Im not taking anything to the Nnl west to go after the peoples choice this year, After all that bullshit they pulled on me last year. They are lucky im still going. Im doing it for the homie's so we can all kick it and have a good time OH; and to stock up on some good deal too. :biggrin:


----------



## MARIOCPT

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 27 2009, 02:36 PM~13129482
> *Take your time bro. We still got NJ. and OH. and a few other good show in AZ. and lower left coast along with oakie Al's to attend.   Im not taking anything to the Nnl west to go after the peoples choice this year, After all that bullshit they pulled on me last year.  They are lucky im still going. Im doing it for the homie's so we can all kick it and have a good time OH; and to stock up on some good deal too. :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BROTHER!! I AM TAKING YOUR ADVICE AND BUILDING IT RIGHT!! SAME HERE ON THE NNL WEST BRO. NOT SHOWING FOR JUDGING BUT ONLY DISPLAY  AND KICKING IT WITH ALL THE HOMIES AND LOOKING FOR SWEET DEALS TOO


----------



## Mr.1/16th

SORRY FOR POSTING UNDER MY BROTHERS NAME GUY'S!! I WAS LOGGED ON HIS ACCOUNT AND SEEN THE TEACHER REPLYED TO MY THREAD AND FORGOT I WAS LOGGED ON UNDER MARIOCPT  I HAD THE PLEASEURE OF HELPING MY BRO "MARIOCPT" GET INTO LAY IT LOW!! GIVE HIM A FEW WEEKS TO SET UP HIS PHOTOBUCKET ACCOUNT AND HE WILL BE POSTING HIS COLLECTION FOR ALL TO SEE. YOU MIGHT REMEMBER HIM FROM CACTUS CLASSIC :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 26 2009, 07:41 PM~13121184
> *THANKS BRO!! CALL ME ASAP!!
> *


ohh shit! sorry bro just seeing this message....ima get at you right now lol


----------



## Tonioseven

Good sh!t in this thread!! Keep up the coolness!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 27 2009, 03:53 PM~13130552
> *Good sh!t in this thread!! Keep up the coolness!!
> *


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 27 2009, 11:51 AM~13129597
> *SORRY FOR POSTING UNDER MY BROTHERS NAME GUY'S!! I WAS LOGGED ON HIS ACCOUNT AND SEEN THE TEACHER REPLYED TO MY THREAD AND FORGOT I WAS LOGGED ON UNDER MARIOCPT   I HAD THE PLEASEURE OF HELPING MY BRO "MARIOCPT" GET INTO LAY IT LOW!! GIVE HIM A FEW WEEKS TO SET UP HIS PHOTOBUCKET ACCOUNT AND HE WILL BE POSTING HIS COLLECTION FOR ALL TO SEE. YOU MIGHT REMEMBER HIM FROM CACTUS CLASSIC :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK!!!


----------



## undead white boy

I just read your thread on MCM and holyshit bro i can't wait to see whats next :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 27 2009, 08:22 PM~13132809
> *I just read your thread on MCM and holyshit bro i can't wait to see whats next :0
> *


THIS IS WHAT I WROTE ON MCM FORUM  

THANK YOU BROTHER!! I AM GLAD YOU GOT TO HOLD IT IN YOUR HANDS TO SEE THE WHAT I HAVE CREATED FOR EVERYONE!! THIS IS JUST THE BEGINING OF THE MY COLLECTIONS OF CHEVY PRODUCTS TO CHOOSE FROM. MY PLAN IS TO SEE AT LEASE 2 TO 5 KITS AT EVERY SHOW I GO TO ALREADY BUILT AND SHOWING IN THE JUDGING TABLES SOCALINC. WILL BE YOUR ONE STOP BOW TIE CONNECTION IN 1/16TH SCALE 


--------------------

R.I.P. TIO PEPE SANTIESTEBAN. SLAINED AT 7:45 AM APRIL 10,2008 IN THE LINE OF DUTY. MEXICALI B.C.
HELLO IM SANTIAGO ,I LIKE BUILDING 1/16TH AND 1/6TH SCALE CREATIONS BECAUSE THEY DON'T MAKE PARTS FOR THESE SCALES AND I GET TO SCRATCH BUILD WHAT EVER I NEED FOR MY KITS. I'M THE ONLY PERSON IN THE WORLD THAT MADE MY AIR RIDE TRUCK SUSPENTION WORK .
Mr.1/16th web site for large scale model cars and trucks


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 28 2009, 05:33 PM~13139923
> *THIS IS WHAT I WROTE ON MCM FORUM
> 
> THANK YOU BROTHER!! I AM GLAD YOU GOT TO HOLD IT IN YOUR HANDS TO SEE THE WHAT I HAVE CREATED FOR EVERYONE!! THIS IS JUST THE BEGINING OF THE MY COLLECTIONS OF CHEVY PRODUCTS TO CHOOSE FROM. MY PLAN IS TO SEE AT LEASE 2 TO 5 KITS AT EVERY SHOW I GO TO ALREADY BUILT AND SHOWING IN THE JUDGING TABLES  SOCALINC. WILL BE YOUR ONE STOP BOW TIE CONNECTION IN 1/16TH SCALE
> *


Well said homie. I think this year is going to be great for SOCALINC and MCBA. I see many builders doing good already, and many new ones ready to learn from the best.


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 27 2009, 02:15 PM~13129322
> *YEAH IT'S BAD. HAVE TO SAND AND PREP THE PAN ALOT MORE AND THE BODY TOO. SINCE IT'S GOING TO BE SUPER HIGH GLOSS BLACK, IT NEEDS THE EXTRA ATTENTION OR IT WILL LOOK LIKE $H*T   ALL THIS WORK TO LOOK HALF A$$!! NO WAY! THIS IS GOING TO BE MY GREATEST BUILD FROM SCRATCH AND IT NEEDS TO BE THE BEST
> 
> REMEMBER, WE ARE M.C.B.A.!!!!
> NOT M.C.B.ANYWAYS IT LOOKS OK
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
thats funny how you said that
but true you have come too far now to start half steppin


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS GUY'S!! IT' THE PLAIN TRUTH :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I GOT SOME MORE ON THE DASH TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

Looks real good big dawg!!! Love how everything is turning out.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS BRO!! I STILL HAVE ALOT TO FINISH BEFORE APRIL 15TH FOR THE NNL EAST


----------



## Bos82

You got a month and a half. If I know you that is enough time to complete this and more. Don't trip homie. Just stay chill and do what you do best.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

YUP!! I JUST GOT A NEW CAR TONIGHT!! CHR1S KNOW WHICH ONE TOO!! WE ROLLED IN IT O MEET UP WITH BIGGS AND HIS BROTHER A WHILE AGO  STRIGHT PIMP'N TOO


----------



## Bos82

For realz? I'm gonna have to see this now. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

YUP!! HE ASKED ME IF I WOULD MAKE AN OFFER ON IT :biggrin: SO I DID AND HE GAVE ME THE KEYS AND SAID GET BACK AT ME WHEN YOU GET PAID FROM THE CAR ACCIDENT  IT'S A CANY APPLE RED CADDY :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

:0 WTF???? That is sick homie!!!! Thats somethin that don't happen all the time dawg.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 1 2009, 02:17 AM~13142946
> *:0 WTF???? That is sick homie!!!! Thats somethin that don't happen all the time dawg.
> *


VERY TRUE!! I KNEW MY CAR WAS MESSED UP AND I NEED TO GET IT FIXED "AGAIN" SO HE TALKED IT OVER WITH HIS WIFE A DAUGHTER AND TONIGHT HE TALKED WITH ME ABOUT WHAT I WAS GOING TO DO AND I SAID I WAS GOING TO FIX IT AFTER I GOT SOME MONEY AND HE SAID, WELL WHILE YOUR WAITING TO GET MONEY TAKE THE CAR AND GET BACK TO ME AFTER THEY PAY YOU OUT!  SO NOW I HAVE A KLEAN CANDY APPLE RED CADDY WITH LIGHT TAN LEATHER INTERIOR  THE REGGISTRATION WAS JUST PAID AND HAS A FULL TANK OF GAS TOO!! I'LL POST UP PICS OF IT MONDAY AFTER I GET IT DETAILED


----------



## Bos82

Man like I said that is tight as hell homie. Glad to hear that happened to you dawg. You deserve it man. Make sure you get some pics up for all of us LIL'ers to drool over. :biggrin: :biggrin: . And be jealous of too. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 27 2009, 01:36 PM~13129482
> *Take your time bro. We still got NJ. and OH. and a few other good show in AZ. and lower left coast along with oakie Al's to attend.   Im not taking anything to the Nnl west to go after the peoples choice this year, After all that bullshit they pulled on me last year.  They are lucky im still going. Im doing it for the homie's so we can all kick it and have a good time OH; and to stock up on some good deal too. :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: 


and bro that 63 is fucking insane you got mad skills homie and congrats on the caddy


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS BROTHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

HEY BRO.I GOT THA CHART!.........


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 1 2009, 12:22 AM~13142956
> *VERY TRUE!! I KNEW MY CAR WAS MESSED UP AND I NEED TO GET IT FIXED "AGAIN" SO HE TALKED IT OVER WITH HIS WIFE A DAUGHTER AND TONIGHT HE TALKED WITH ME ABOUT WHAT I WAS GOING TO DO AND I SAID I WAS GOING TO FIX IT AFTER I GOT SOME MONEY AND HE SAID, WELL WHILE YOUR WAITING TO GET MONEY TAKE THE CAR AND GET BACK TO ME AFTER THEY PAY YOU OUT!   SO NOW I HAVE A KLEAN CANDY APPLE RED CADDY WITH LIGHT TAN LEATHER INTERIOR   THE REGGISTRATION WAS JUST PAID AND HAS A FULL TANK OF GAS TOO!! I'LL POST UP PICS OF IT MONDAY AFTER I GET IT DETAILED
> *


OOOOHHHH SHIIIITTT!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS!!!


----------



## low4oshow

x2.now you need some d's and you'll be ready!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

YUP-YUP!! WE'LL BE ROLLING ON 22'S :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 1 2009, 10:29 PM~13150176
> *YUP-YUP!! WE'LL BE ROLLING ON 22'S :biggrin:
> *


YOU AREN'T GOING TO DONK IT OUT ARE YOU??


----------



## Bos82

I would. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 2 2009, 12:38 AM~13150235
> *YOU AREN'T GOING TO DONK IT OUT ARE YOU??
> *


HELL NO!!! JUST PIMPED OUT WEST COAST ONLY!!




















































YOUR STILL FIRED RICKY BOBBY :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

lol.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 1 2009, 10:44 PM~13150288
> *HELL NO!!! JUST PIMPED OUT WEST COAST ONLY!!
> YOUR STILL FIRED RICKY BOBBY :biggrin:
> *


GOOD THAT ITS GONNA HAVE THAT WEST COAST FLAVA. 
BAD THAT I AM FIRED STILL. LOL


----------



## Mr.1/16th

YUP!! SEE YOU GUY'S ON TUESDAY


----------



## darkside customs

FO SHO!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 2 2009, 01:02 AM~13150440
> *FO SHO!!
> *


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL THE MOTOR IS DETAILED AND READY TO DROP IN TO THE FRESHLY PAINTED FRAME


----------



## Bos82

lookin good man!!!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 3 2009, 02:02 AM~13162406
> *WELL THE MOTOR IS DETAILED AND READY TO DROP IN TO THE FRESHLY PAINTED FRAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hats off man that looks sick!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 3 2009, 12:14 PM~13164099
> *Hats off man that looks sick!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2...nice detail..can't wait to see more...


----------



## dodgerblue62

x 3 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

:wow: :wow: ALL I CAN DO


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 3 2009, 01:02 AM~13162406
> *WELL THE MOTOR IS DETAILED AND READY TO DROP IN TO THE FRESHLY PAINTED FRAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOLY SHIT!! THAT IS A BAD ASS MOTOR!!!


----------



## low4oshow

yup ,looks good!!


----------



## MC562

:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: THANK YOU ALL FOR THE LUV!! :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT MYSELF TO SEE IT FINISHED  HERE IS THE CADDY I JUST GOT THE OTHER DAY FROM MY PASTOR  
IT'S A 1997 CADDY SEDAN DE VILLE WITH ONLY 104,445.09 MILES ON IT AND IT HAS A NORTH STAR MOTOR JUST AS KLEAN


----------



## darkside customs

DAAAAMMMMNNN DAWG!! THAT IS CLEAN!!!!


----------



## MTX686

Nice caddy! id like to own one!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 3 2009, 07:41 PM~13170313
> *DAAAAMMMMNNN DAWG!! THAT IS CLEAN!!!!
> *


YUP-YUP!! I AM GOING TO PUT MY PIONEER FLIP UP AND VISOR T.V.'S AND MY NAV T.V. IN THE STEERING WHEEL AND MY HEAD REST T.V.'S TOO ON 22" AND SMOKE THE WINDOWS  I PLAN ON BUYING THE 4 JL'S THAT CHR1S HAS AND DO A SUPER KLEAN STEALTH SYSTEM LIKE THE TEACHERS


----------



## Tonioseven

That 'Lac is the business!!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 3 2009, 05:45 PM~13170354
> *YUP-YUP!! I AM GOING TO PUT MY PIONEER FLIP UP AND VISOR T.V.'S AND MY NAV T.V. IN THE STEERING WHEEL AND MY HEAD REST T.V.'S TOO ON 22" AND SMOKE THE WINDOWS   I PLAN ON BUYING THE 4 JL'S THAT CHR1S HAS AND DO A SUPER KLEAN STEALTH SYSTEM LIKE THE TEACHERS
> *


OH SHIT. THAT IS GONNA BE BAD ASS!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

YUP!! RIDES LIKE YOUR IN THE CLOUDS!! IT HAS BRAND NEW TIRES TOO  THIS WILL BE MY G RIDE FOR US M.C.B.A. SAN DEIGO CHAPTER MEMBERS TO ROOL UP IN


----------



## darkside customs

THATS WHATS UP!!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 3 2009, 06:39 PM~13170287
> *:biggrin: THANK YOU  ALL FOR THE LUV!! :biggrin:  CAN'T WAIT MYSELF TO SEE IT FINISHED   HERE IS THE CADDY I JUST GOT THE OTHER DAY FROM MY PASTOR
> IT'S A 1997 CADDY SEDAN DE VILLE WITH ONLY 104,445.09 MILES ON IT AND IT HAS A NORTH STAR MOTOR JUST AS KLEAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good dawg. I like it alot. Any changes to the exterior?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 3 2009, 07:39 PM~13170287
> *:biggrin: THANK YOU  ALL FOR THE LUV!! :biggrin:  CAN'T WAIT MYSELF TO SEE IT FINISHED   HERE IS THE CADDY I JUST GOT THE OTHER DAY FROM MY PASTOR
> IT'S A 1997 CADDY SEDAN DE VILLE WITH ONLY 104,445.09 MILES ON IT AND IT HAS A NORTH STAR MOTOR JUST AS KLEAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!! gotta roll a caddy :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 3 2009, 09:07 PM~13171208
> *Looks good dawg. I like it alot. Any changes to the exterior?
> *


NEW SHOE'S FOR THE EXTERIOR


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 3 2009, 07:39 PM~13170287
> *:biggrin: THANK YOU  ALL FOR THE LUV!! :biggrin:  CAN'T WAIT MYSELF TO SEE IT FINISHED   HERE IS THE CADDY I JUST GOT THE OTHER DAY FROM MY PASTOR
> IT'S A 1997 CADDY SEDAN DE VILLE WITH ONLY 104,445.09 MILES ON IT AND IT HAS A NORTH STAR MOTOR JUST AS KLEAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dipin in style


----------



## Mr.1/16th

YUP!! M.C.B.A. CLUB CAR


----------



## Padilla 505

:wave: :worship:


----------



## undercoverimpala

:0 Damb Santiago thats a super clean car brother i like it.... :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

just got the 411 on the 22's  $1,200.00 for the set mounted and balanced  just got back from my docs appointment and he said 6 more week's of from work till further noticed


----------



## darkside customs

THATS NOT A BAD PRICE AT ALL FOR 22'S. HEY THANKS AGAIN FOR HAVING ME OVER LAST NIGHT TO KICK IT. TRYING TO MAKE SURE I PHRASE THAT RIGHT. LOL


----------



## Mr.1/16th

IT'S ALL GOOD BROTHER!! GAY! BUT KOOL  LOL HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 5 2009, 05:14 PM~13194699
> *THATS NOT A BAD PRICE AT ALL FOR 22'S. HEY THANKS AGAIN FOR HAVING ME OVER LAST NIGHT TO KICK IT.  TRYING TO MAKE SURE I PHRASE THAT RIGHT. LOL
> *





> *IT'S ALL GOOD BROTHER!! GAY! BUT KOOL  LOL HAHAHAHAHA *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 5 2009, 05:35 PM~13194924
> *IT'S ALL GOOD BROTHER!! GAY! BUT KOOL   LOL HAHAHAHAHA
> *


OK BIG GAY AL


----------



## mcloven

nice caddy


----------



## josh 78

ENGINE LOOKS TIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 5 2009, 09:12 PM~13194682
> *just got the 411 on the 22's   $1,200.00 for the set mounted and balanced   just got back from my docs appointment and he said 6 more week's of from work till further noticed
> *


you should slap some swangas and vogues on it :0 they now have them in 22's i was like wtf.............. :|


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WHATS UP EVERYONE!! HAVE BEEN PREPPING THE BODY FOR PAINT AND IT WILL BE FINISHED SOON AND READY FOR PAINT  GOT THE FRONT DISC BRAKES DONE AND NEED TO PLUMB IT TO THE FRAME AND THE REAR TOO. I AM GOING TO ADD A TRANS BRAKE TOO FOR EXRTA SWEET CUSTOM LOOK


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

thats awsome custom work brotha......


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 13 2009, 01:36 PM~13271681
> *thats awsome custom work brotha......
> *


THANKS BRO!! NNLEAST IS A FEW WEEKS AWAY AND I'M WORKING ON IT AROUND THE CLOCK


----------



## lowridermodels

Looking good carnal!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

GRACIAS BRO!! I'LL HAVE IT BACK ON IT'S WHEELS BY TONIGHT  THAN THE MOTOR FINALLY FITTED AND PLUMBED TO THE FRAME AND IN ROLLING CHASSIE  NEXT IS FINISH THE BODY WORK


----------



## rookiefromcali

SIMPLY A WORK OF ART SANTIAGO.....YOU GUYS HAVE TO SEE THIS ONE IN PERSON..:thumbsup:..WHAT COLOR WILL IT BE.>>!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Mar 13 2009, 02:05 PM~13271959
> *SIMPLY A WORK OF ART SANTIAGO.....YOU GUYS HAVE TO SEE THIS ONE IN PERSON..:thumbsup:..WHAT COLOR WILL IT BE.>>!!!
> *


HIGH GLOSS BLACK WITH CHROME TRIM AND RED ACCENTS


----------



## chris mineer

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 is all that i can say


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS GUYS!! I'M REALLY ENJOYING BUILDING AND FABING THIS LOW ROD  CAN'T WAIT TO FABRICATE THE 63 WAGON FOR CASTING :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

awesome work bro!! i am watchin and learnin!! :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 13 2009, 12:35 PM~13271670
> *:biggrin:  WHATS UP EVERYONE!! HAVE BEEN PREPPING THE BODY FOR PAINT AND IT WILL BE FINISHED SOON AND READY FOR PAINT   GOT THE FRONT DISC BRAKES DONE AND NEED TO PLUMB IT TO THE FRAME AND THE REAR TOO. I AM GOING TO ADD A TRANS BRAKE TOO FOR EXRTA SWEET CUSTOM LOOK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm bro you got skillz


----------



## 408models

:0 THAT SI LOOKING SWEET BRO, SAW THAT FRAME AT THE NNL THE DETAIL IS AMAZING


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:0 :worship: :worship: that is just plain SIC......cant wait to see it in TOLEDO... :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

x2 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

DAAAMMMMNNN!!! THAT IS BAD ASS!!! YOU GUYS REALLY HAVE TO SEE THIS IN PERSON TO APPRECIATE ALL THE SHIT THIS FOOL HAS DONE. 
GREAT JOB SANTIAGO!!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 13 2009, 07:58 PM~13274770
> *DAAAMMMMNNN!!! THAT IS BAD ASS!!! YOU GUYS REALLY HAVE TO SEE THIS IN PERSON TO APPRECIATE ALL THE SHIT THIS FOOL HAS DONE.
> GREAT JOB SANTIAGO!!
> *


yup bad ass!!! the details on this frame are sick i can only imagine on the rest of it


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS GUY'S!! I HAVE BEEN PUTING SOME GREAT DEATAIL INTO IT AND I CAN'T WAIT TO FINISH IT  THIS IS JUST THE BEGINING OF "S.C.I." I WANT TO BE THE ONE STOP BOW TIE CONNECTION FOR ALL YOUR 1/16TH SCALE CHEVY ACCESSORY AND MORE


----------



## low4oshow

:0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 13 2009, 09:35 AM~13271670
> *:biggrin:  WHATS UP EVERYONE!! HAVE BEEN PREPPING THE BODY FOR PAINT AND IT WILL BE FINISHED SOON AND READY FOR PAINT   GOT THE FRONT DISC BRAKES DONE AND NEED TO PLUMB IT TO THE FRAME AND THE REAR TOO. I AM GOING TO ADD A TRANS BRAKE TOO FOR EXRTA SWEET CUSTOM LOOK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Bos82

Looks really good homie!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 14 2009, 12:05 AM~13277078
> *Looks really good homie!!!!
> *


GRACIAS BROTHER!! HOPE YOUR OK!!! PM ME OR CALL ME UP WITH THE DEATIL BROTHER


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 13 2009, 10:05 PM~13277078
> *Looks really good homie!!!!
> *


YUP YUP! FIRME HOMIE!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 13 2009, 03:05 PM~13272426
> *:0  :worship:  :worship: that is just plain SIC......cant wait to see it in TOLEDO... :biggrin:
> *


ME TO ....I WILL GO , ILL GET TICKET OR DRIVE IF I HAVE TO


----------



## Mr.1/16th

CAN'T WAIT TO MEET UP WITH YOU ALL IN TOLEDO AND JERSEY!! :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

LOOKS GOOD NICE JOB :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 14 2009, 04:23 AM~13277821
> *LOOKS GOOD NICE JOB :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WHATS UP EVERYONE!! HOPE YOU ALL HAD A GREAT WEEKEND!! LAST NIGHT I LOOKED AT THE MOTOR AND TRANNY AND SEEN THAT I WAS MISSING A COUPE OF THINGS ON IT!! SO I RESEARCHED THE PICS IN MY LIBRARY OF INFO AND SEEN THAT I WAS MISSING THE TRANNY LINKAGE AND OVER-DRIVE MOD. SO I FABBED THEM UP!!


----------



## DEUCES76

damn homie that ride of ur is lookin sick


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS BRO!! :biggrin: I'LL BE FITTING THE MOTOR BACK ON TO THE FRAME FOR THE LAST TIME AND I WILL BE FINISHING THE EXHAUST AND CONNECTING IT FOR THE LAST TIME TOO AND BRAKE LINES


----------



## DEUCES76

is the body painted yet and the interior done as well


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 16 2009, 12:36 PM~13295276
> *is the body painted yet and the interior done as well
> *


NOT YET :biggrin: BUT THIS NEXT WEEK IT WILL BE DONE


----------



## DEUCES76

cant wait to see it done


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 16 2009, 01:03 PM~13295513
> *cant wait to see it done
> *


----------



## calaveras73

coming out clean carnal, lots of detail very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 16 2009, 10:18 AM~13295115
> *WHATS UP EVERYONE!! HOPE YOU ALL HAD A GREAT WEEKEND!! LAST NIGHT I LOOKED AT THE MOTOR AND TRANNY AND SEEN THAT I WAS MISSING A COUPE OF THINGS ON IT!! SO I RESEARCHED THE PICS IN MY LIBRARY OF INFO AND SEEN THAT I WAS MISSING THE TRANNY LINKAGE AND OVER-DRIVE MOD. SO I FABBED THEM UP!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THERE YOU GO TWEAKING AGAIN! LOL , LOOKS SICK BRO!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WHATS UP GUYS!! HERE ARE MORE OF THE FRAME AND BRAKE LINES I HAVE FINISHED! I'M DONE FOR THE NIGHT! SO ENJOY MY BROTHERS


----------



## RIP Viejo

simply amazing!


----------



## Mr.1/16th




----------



## undercoverimpala

wow primo that looks amazing!!!! :0  :wow: :wow:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Looks Sweet!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 16 2009, 11:38 PM~13301598
> *wow primo that looks amazing!!!! :0    :wow:  :wow:
> *


GRACIAS PRIMO!! IT'S ALL COMMING TOGETHER!! AND THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR SUPPROT!!


----------



## dodgerblue62

a homes ,that frame is bad ass :thumbsup: and ive seen this frame at the show last week ,its one of those ,you got to see it to believe it :biggrin: , nice work Santiago ......


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 17 2009, 12:47 AM~13302020
> *a homes ,that frame is bad ass  :thumbsup: and ive seen this frame at the show last week ,its one of those ,you got to see it to believe it  :biggrin: , nice work Santiago ......
> *


GRACIAS PRIMO!! HOPE YOU AND MAT ARE WELL!! SEE YOU GUY'S THIS WEEKEND AT THE TEACHER LAB


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 16 2009, 11:53 PM~13302054
> *GRACIAS PRIMO!! HOPE YOU AND MAT ARE WELL!! SEE YOU GUY'S THIS WEEKEND AT THE TEACHER LAB
> *


10-4 :thumbsup: 4 show uffin: be there or be square ......


----------



## BODINE

what kind of engine is on that frame?


----------



## TBK1

whats up 1/16 ? sorry i havent been on here for a minute but my kids kept me up on whos the hot and tell me about them. my son kept saying" dad! its one man on here who is making duallys and a hot rod impala!". i told him it had to be you. man, you have came a long way and im here to say im proud of you. i had to leave the models alone for a minute to get my health back on track. im at 75% but still getting stronger. besides that, i went thru here and seen that you FINALLY got your parts up and you know what i want. so when you get a chance, shoot me them prices(cause you know i cant see that lil ass print)so i can try to get a dually and a suburban(on a budget)(lol). thanks, a big fan, TBK.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

amazing frame and engine can't wait to see it all done, more pics homie. :cheesy:


----------



## MTX686

looks good as always bro!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by TBK1_@Mar 17 2009, 01:33 AM~13302248
> *whats up 1/16 ? sorry i havent been on here for a minute but my kids kept me up on whos the hot and tell me about them. my son kept saying" dad! its one man on here who is making duallys and a hot rod impala!". i told him it had to be you. man, you have came a long way and im here to say im proud of you. i had to leave the models alone for a minute to get my health back on track. im at 75% but still getting stronger. besides that, i went thru here and seen that you FINALLY got your parts up and you know what i want. so when you get a chance, shoot me them prices(cause you know i cant see that lil ass print)so i can try to get a dually and a suburban(on a budget)(lol). thanks, a big fan, TBK.
> *


 :0 DDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!! :cheesy: I HAVEN'T SEEN YOU IN A LLLLLOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGG TIME BRO!!! :biggrin: GREAT TO HEAR YOUR GETTING BETEER BROTHER!! 75% IS BETTER THAN THE LAST TIME WE CHATTED BRO!! I WILL PM YOU THE PRICE LIST AND EVERYTHING WILL BE READY TO SHIP OUT BY THE BEGINING OF MAY BROTHER!!  GLAD YOU LIKE THE LOW ROD BRO, I HAVE TO SAY IT'S BEEN FUN BUILDING IT FROM SCRATCH BROTHER!! IT'S A CHEVY 350 WITH A TURBO 400 TRANNY FROM THE 1/16TH SCALE 34 ROADSTER BY REVELL  I WILL BE YOUR ONE STOP BOW TIE CONECTION FOR 1/16TH CUSTOM MODEL CARS AND TRUCKS BRO!! CHAT WITH YOU REAL SOON :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1+Mar 17 2009, 01:36 AM~13302256-->
> 
> 
> 
> amazing frame and engine can't wait to see it all done, more pics homie.  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MTX686_@Mar 17 2009, 01:37 AM~13302261
> *looks good as always bro!
> *


THANKS GUY'S!! CALLING IT A NIGHT FOR NOW BUT WILL BE BACK ON THE GRIND IN THE MORNING BROTHERS!! NITE :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

Ok it is time to piece this together. I CANT WAIT ANYMORE!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

is it going to toledo?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

OK HERE'S A QUICK MOCK UP FOR NOW


----------



## BODINE

:0 VERY :0 FUKIN :0 NICE :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 17 2009, 02:16 AM~13302359
> *:0 VERY :0 FUKIN :0 NICE :0
> *


THANKS BROTHER!! I HAD TO MAKE SOME "BIG" CHANGES TO THE BODY AND MOVE SOME PARTS TO FIT PERFECT. OTHER THAN THAT IT'S ALL COMMING TOGETHER


----------



## Mr.1/16th

NOT BAD SO-FAR :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I WANT TO MAKE A CONVERT FOR IT TOO!! I MIGHT BUILD ONE TO SWITCH IT AROUND IF I FEEL LIKE GOING TOPLESS  " AYE, MUY CHINGON!! TOPLESS" :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I ALMOST PAINTED THE VENT LINES IN ON THE DISC BRAKES FRONT AND REAR BUT JUST POLISHED THE OUT A BIT


----------



## Guest

Alot of nice builds and some nice project!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Mar 17 2009, 02:37 AM~13302390
> *Alot of nice builds and some nice project!!!!
> *


THANKS BRO!! JUST LEARNING AS MUCH AS I CAN FROM EVERYONE ON HERE!! AND THE FROM THE TEACHER


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I WAS LOOKING IN MY PHOTOBUCKET AND CAME ACROSS THIS PICTURE WHEN I FIRST STARTED ON THIS ONE OFF LOW ROD


----------



## Mr.1/16th

AND THIS ONE TOO FOR NOW. LIGHTS OUT FOR ME


----------



## MTX686

simmply amazing! really, id love to build a bigger low man...


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS GUY'S!! I AM GOING TO GET TO WORK ON THE BODY WORK TO GET IT READY FOR PREP :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

hey homie whats the other frame to


----------



## undercoverimpala

wow primo this just shows how much work went into that frame. im blown away like im sure alot of theres are i cant wait to see it finished im sure you have some more thing cooking in that brain of yours. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: GRACIAS PRIMO, I HAVE BEEN LOOKING AT ALL THE PICS FROM START TO HERE WERE WE ARE AT WITH IT!! NOW I HAVE TO FINISH IT SO WE CAN GET READY FOR THE 09 NNL SHOWS!! M.C.B.A. BRINGING THE HEAT AND SHOWING FOOLS WHAT TIME IT IS!! :biggrin: 
THE OTHER FRAME IS FOR MY 1/16TH SCALE CUSTOM BAGGED SPL VAN


----------



## DEUCES76

cool it i thought it was the frame for the blazer


----------



## calaveras73

Mr. 1/16th very nice detail :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

NOPE!! BUT, I ALREADY HAVE AN IDEA OF WHAT GOING TO BE UNDER THE BLAZER BRO!!


----------



## undercoverimpala

thats right primo!!!!!!!!!! ill have a couple of models done as well to show what we are capable of.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

HERE IS THE VAN IN LINE WAITING TO BE FINISHED


----------



## darkside customs

HOLY SHIT!! THAT IS SICK SANTIAGO!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

ALL I BUILD IS CHEVYS AND I HAVE A FEW MUSTANGS IN THE WINGS AND ONE THAT HAS GOT SOCALINC IN TO SEMA 09 AND IT WILL BE CASTED SOON.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 DDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMM "100" PAGES ALREADY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 17 2009, 11:12 AM~13305582
> *HERE IS THE VAN IN LINE WAITING TO BE FINISHED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMB Primo thats whats up!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

IT'S A 1976 CHEVY BIG BAD VAN BY REVELL AND I BODY DROPPED IT AND C-NOTCHED THE FRAME AND FOUR LINKED THE REAR END SO-FAR. BUT MY PLAN WHEN I FIRST GOT ON LIL WAS TO LEARN AS MUCH AS I CAN FROM THE TEACHER AND THEN GET BACK TO IT. ALMOST REAADY TO FABBING ON IT. I HAVE THE ROLLS IN FRONT OF THIS ONE BUT WHO KNOWS


----------



## darkside customs

WHEN YOU GET READY TO START THE VAN, LET ME KNOW SO I CAN START BRINGING MY BIG SCALE VAN TO YOUR PAD AND WE CAN BOTH WORK ON OURS.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

SOUNDS GOOD SANJUANPADANGUTIDIMEQUADO!!  
A FEW MORE OF THE FRAME AND IT'S BACK TO WORK ON THE BODY FOR THE NEXT 3 1/2 DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

The frame is sick as fuck bro. The whole ride will be too, once it's all put together.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 17 2009, 05:48 PM~13308050
> *The frame is sick as fuck bro. The whole ride will be too, once it's all put together.
> *


yup-yup!! thank you teacher!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 17 2009, 03:48 PM~13308050
> *The frame is sick as fuck bro. The whole ride will be too, once it's all put together.
> *


X2 BADASS WORK!!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

FOR REAL ! FROM A REMOTE TOY TO A BAD ASS BUILT SHOW PEICE ! THIS THING ON A FIRST GLANCE I WAS LIKE YEA RIGHT , WHAT EVER ! THEN YOU STARTED TO BUILD EVEYTHING ! THEN IT STARTED TO GET THE DETAILS ADDED TO IT ! THEN I STARTED TO WANT TO BE APART OF THE BUILD MY SELF ! LOL ! SHIT FROM THE CUSTOM FIREWALL INTO THE GUTS WAS A WPRK OF ART IN IT SELF AND NOW THAT YOUR ADDING COLOR TO IT ALL AND STARTING TO PUT IT TOGETHER AS AWHOLE I AM TAKING BACK AT THIS POINT ! 

EVERYTHING ON LINE LIKE BAD ASS ! I COULD ONLY IMAGINE WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE FRIST HAND !


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 17 2009, 07:05 PM~13308754
> *FOR  REAL  !  FROM  A  REMOTE  TOY  TO  A  BAD  ASS  BUILT  SHOW  PEICE  !  THIS   THING ON A  FIRST  GLANCE    I  WAS  LIKE  YEA  RIGHT   ,  WHAT  EVER  !  THEN   YOU  STARTED  TO   BUILD  EVEYTHING !  THEN  IT  STARTED  TO  GET  THE  DETAILS   ADDED  TO   IT   !   THEN  I  STARTED  TO  WANT   TO  BE  APART  OF THE  BUILD  MY SELF ! LOL !  SHIT  FROM  THE  CUSTOM  FIREWALL INTO  THE   GUTS  WAS A  WPRK OF  ART   IN  IT SELF   AND  NOW THAT  YOUR  ADDING  COLOR  TO   IT  ALL  AND  STARTING  TO  PUT  IT  TOGETHER   AS  AWHOLE    I  AM  TAKING  BACK   AT  THIS  POINT !
> 
> EVERYTHING  ON LINE  LIKE  BAD  ASS !   I  COULD  ONLY  IMAGINE  WHAT  IT  LOOKS  LIKE  FRIST  HAND !
> *


THANKS MINI!! I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN. EVEN I HAD THOUGHT THAT I BIT OFF MORE THAN I CAN CHEW BUT ONCE I GOT THE FIRST PART OF IT DONE, THE REST WAS FUN AND LEARNING ABOUT FABBING WHAT I NEEDED TO MAKE IT WHAT I WANTED TO SEE ON THE TABLE. FIRST I WANTED TO BUILD A CLEAN LOW RIDER, BUT THEN I GOT TO THINKING OF WHAT MAKES ME HAPPY TO BE BUILDING OR EVEN ROLLING DOWN THE ROAD IN. THEN IT HIT ME, I LIKE HOT HODS AND LOW RODS AND CUSTOM CARS AND TRUCKS! THATS WHAT MAKES ME WHO I AM. SO THIS IS ALL ABOUT WHAT I WOULD BE DRIVING DOWN THE ROAD IF IT WAS A REAL 1963 LOW ROD I WOULD OWN. THIS IS MY DREAM CAR TO HAVE AS WELL AS A 1957 CHEVY BEL AIR LOW ROD TOO. SO I KNOW WHAT EVERYONE WAS THINKING WHEN I FIRST POSTED IT ON HERE


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## Bos82

Lookin good homie. I am sorry I havent called you, but I am still getting more bad shit coming my way right now. So far it has been four days in a row. Starting with the accident. NEWAYZ, your ride is lookin sick as hell homie. Lovie the frame and I can't even imagine what everything will look like when it is put together.


----------



## BODINE

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 17 2009, 11:42 PM~13312269
> *:werd:  :werd:  :werd:
> *


I KNOW HUH!?


----------



## cruzinlow

DAMN BRO ..the frame for the 63 is srt-8 sickness bro hella nice work.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 17 2009, 06:42 PM~13308002
> *SOUNDS GOOD SANJUANPADANGUTIDIMEQUADO!!
> A FEW MORE OF THE FRAM AND IT'S BACK TO WORK ON THE BODY FOR THE NEXT 3 1/2 DAYS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice work brotha, killer detail cant wait to see it finished  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan

looking sick!! downright SICK!!! I hope to hell that I can make it to a show in the states this year,I want to see this first hand!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 17 2009, 05:42 PM~13308002
> *SOUNDS GOOD SANJUANPADANGUTIDIMEQUADO!!
> A FEW MORE OF THE FRAM AND IT'S BACK TO WORK ON THE BODY FOR THE NEXT 3 1/2 DAYS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


santiago christmas is over take down your lights homie :biggrin: lol for real tho that shit is bad ass bro cant wait to see it done i want one now


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS GUY'S I HAVE TO FINISH IT FOR THE NNL JERSEY SHOW AND I HAVE A FEW MORE THINGS TO ADD TO IT TO FINISH IT OFF RIGHT.  CAN'T STOP NOW SO I WANT TO BUILD THIS AND PUSH MYSELF TO THE LIMITS AND THEN GO PAST IT FROM NOW ON  M.C.B.A. FOOOOO LLIIIIFFFEEEEE


----------



## darkside customs

A LITTLE BIT OF BOTH FOR YOU. 
A LITTLE GANSITO, AND A LITTLE BIT OF HOWARD THE DUCK. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

HHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!!!!!!!!!!! YYYYEEEAAAAHHHH!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 19 2009, 07:20 PM~13331682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LITTLE BIT OF BOTH FOR YOU.
> A LITTLE GANSITO, AND A LITTLE BIT OF HOWARD THE DUCK. :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: damb darkside that shit looks good im going to have to hit up the mercadito down the street tomorrow....and WWwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaassssssssuuuuuuuuuuupppppppp!!!!!! Primo....


----------



## Mr.1/16th

QUE PASA PRIMO!!! I WANTS SOME GANSITOS NOW!!! PINCHI PAN BIMBO :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 19 2009, 07:33 PM~13331877
> *QUE PASA PRIMO!!! I WANTS SOME GANSITOS NOW!!! PINCHI PAN BIMBO :angry:    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: i know huh!!!


----------



## CHR1S619

Hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## darkside customs

HELL ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE. I HAVE A LOGO, NOW YOU HAVE ONE, ALL WE NEED TO DO NOW IS FIND CHRIS ONE, AND I THINK I GOT THE PERFECT ONE FOR HIM


----------



## Mr.1/16th

OOOHHH CCHHIITTTTT!!!


----------



## BODINE

i think im good for toledo , dont need much now,


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 19 2009, 09:49 PM~13332176
> *i think im good for toledo , dont need much now,
> *


SSSSAAAAWWWWEEEEEEETTT!!!! THEN IT WILL BE A GREAT SHOW!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 19 2009, 07:47 PM~13332125
> *HELL ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE. I HAVE A LOGO, NOW YOU HAVE ONE, ALL WE NEED TO DO NOW IS FIND CHRIS ONE, AND I THINK I GOT THE PERFECT ONE FOR HIM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what about me primo im not from the san diego area so i dont get a logo lol


----------



## darkside customs

I'LL FIND YOU ONE TOO.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

CALMADO LIL KIM YOO SEXY PUCKER  WE'LL THINK OF ONE 4 JEW


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 19 2009, 08:01 PM~13332359
> *CALMADO LIL KIM YOO SEXY PUCKER   WE'LL THINK OF ONE 4 JEW
> *


hahahahahahahhaha !!!!!!!!!!!!! cant wait to see what you guys find for me lol


----------



## darkside customs

GOT IT


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 19 2009, 08:04 PM~13332393
> *GOT IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol i love it lol~!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 19 2009, 08:18 PM~13332569
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> *


New avi Check........ lol


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 19 2009, 10:21 PM~13332610
> *New avi Check........ lol
> *


hahahahahahahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE!!HIT ME UP....


----------



## lowvanman

when you two get goin on them big vans i will 
start posting up pics of mine thanks homie


----------



## Mr.1/16th

HEY BROTHERS!! LOOK WHAT I GOT FROM TRIBALDOGG ON SATURDAY!! HE HAS ALOT OF OTHER BAD ASS KITS FOR SALE SO HIT HIM UP ASAP!!


----------



## Bos82

SICK!!! Looks like another good project homie.


----------



## darkside customs

OH SHIT THATS GONNA BE SICK!!


----------



## DEUCES76

hey homie when that wagon u got goin to be finised


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 23 2009, 03:36 PM~13364261
> *hey homie when that wagon u got goin to be finised
> *


GOT TO GET ANOTHER KIT TO FINISH IT!


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 23 2009, 01:44 PM~13364379
> *GOT TO GET ANOTHER KIT TO FINISH IT!
> *


what kit do you need primo???


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 23 2009, 05:17 PM~13365446
> *what kit do you need primo???
> *


I NEED AN IMPALA OR AN CAPRICE TO FINISH IT


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 23 2009, 08:16 PM~13369110
> *I NEED AN IMPALA OR AN CAPRICE  TO FINISH IT
> *


i have a 94 impala if you need it primo.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WELL I HAVE BACK AT WORK ON THE 1965 MUSTANG WAGON AGAIN!! HERE ARE SOME UPDATES FOR NOW AND I PLAN TO HAVE IT IN PRIMER BY FRIDAY AFTERNOON


----------



## 408models

great work as always bro.


----------



## eastside1989

Nice Wagon man.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala

that looks real nice primo!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS GUY'S!! HOPEFULLY I CAN HAVE IT FINISHED FOR JERSEY BUT NOT CONCERNED IF IT'S NOT READY


----------



## darkside customs

DAMN PRIMO, YOU THROWIN DOWN ON THIS ONE!! SICK BRO!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I NEED TO GET SOME BALSA WOOD TO MAKE THE RACK FOR THE SURF BOARD AND NEED TO MAKE THE STRAPPS TO HOLD THE BOARD ONTO IT TOO. GOING TO MAKE THE WHEEL SKIRTS TODAY AND HOOD SCOOP WITH THE COWEL INDUCTION AND OPEN IT. BY TONIGHT I SHOULD HAVE INTERIOR MOSTLY DONE BY LATE TONIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

whats the grill look like on that wagon ?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

IT'S THE STOCK GRILL SINCE THE REAL CAR HAS THE STOCK ONE TOO


----------



## CustomFreak

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 23 2009, 01:26 PM~13363563
> *HEY BROTHERS!! LOOK WHAT I GOT FROM TRIBALDOGG ON SATURDAY!! HE HAS ALOT OF OTHER BAD ASS KITS FOR SALE SO HIT HIM UP ASAP!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn this looks nice,m what is this for a car? a caprice wagon? any more pics of the front that looks great...


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Mar 26 2009, 12:12 PM~13396519
> *damn this looks nice,m what is this for a car? a caprice wagon? any more pics of the front that looks great...
> *


HERE YOU GO BRO!


----------



## CustomFreak

this is so hot bro !

damn :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

lol i thought you said it was the stock grill?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 26 2009, 10:49 PM~13404766
> *lol i thought you said it was the stock grill?
> *


on the mustang......


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WHATS UP GUY'S!! JUST GOT BACK FROM MY CLIENTS SHOP AND I AM NOW ONE OF THE TEAM AT HIS SHOP!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THEY LOVED THE WAY THE MUSTANG IS COMMING OUT BUT THIER IS STILL ALOT OF MODS TO INCORP INTO THE STANG :biggrin: THE "BOSS" LOVE IT TO THE POINT THAT HE ORDERED 6 EXTRA BODYS TO SELL  THIS IS WHAT I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR!! I CAN WORK WITH A FAB SHOP AND HAVE MY WORK REPILCATED INTO REAL CARS NOW!! PLAN ON SEEING THIS BAD ASS STANG ON THE SHOW TABLES SOON!! AND FOR SALE ASWELL :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 27 2009, 01:34 PM~13408844
> *:biggrin: WHATS UP GUY'S!! JUST GOT BACK FROM MY CLIENTS SHOP AND I AM NOW ONE OF THE TEAM AT HIS SHOP!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  THEY LOVED THE WAY THE MUSTANG IS COMMING OUT BUT THIER IS STILL ALOT OF MODS TO INCORP INTO THE STANG :biggrin:  THE "BOSS" LOVE IT TO THE POINT THAT HE ORDERED 6 EXTRA BODYS TO SELL   THIS IS WHAT I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR!! I CAN WORK WITH A FAB SHOP AND HAVE MY WORK REPILCATED INTO REAL CARS NOW!! PLAN ON SEEING THIS BAD ASS STANG ON THE SHOW TABLES SOON!! AND FOR SALE ASWELL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats Big Dawg!!! I am glad to see that hard work is paying off brother. Lemme know what the going price is gonna be. I still need the resins from the 63 but short on cash cause of all that B.S. I just went through. CONGRATS AGAIN HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS BRO!! I KNOW THIS IS GOING TO BE A DREAM COME TRUE FOR "SOCALINC" AND WE ARE GOING TO BE MAKING AND BUILDING SOME SWEET RIDZ!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

Yezz Zirr. I just pulled out an escalade that I am gonna do next. I am trying to get some of my newer models out of the way, so when I start working on the older dated ones I can make em look sick as hell. Just workin on the painting and details for the next couple builds. Nothing crazy though. The chopper I just finished was for my older brother. I cant wait to start building something to benefit SOCALINC though.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 27 2009, 03:39 PM~13409315
> *Yezz Zirr. I just pulled out an escalade that I am gonna do next. I am trying to get some of my newer models out of the way, so when I start working on the older dated ones I can make em look sick as hell. Just workin on the painting and details for the next couple builds. Nothing crazy though. The chopper I just finished was for my older brother. I cant wait to start building something to benefit SOCALINC though.
> *


YUP!! WE WILL NEED YOUR HELP BRO!!


----------



## Bos82

sounds good big dawg.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 27 2009, 04:39 PM~13409315
> *Yezz Zirr. I just pulled out an escalade that I am gonna do next. I am trying to get some of my newer models out of the way, so when I start working on the older dated ones I can make em look sick as hell. Just workin on the painting and details for the next couple builds. Nothing crazy though. The chopper I just finished was for my older brother. I cant wait to start building something to benefit SOCALINC though.*


WHATS UP WITH THIS ? WHATS SOCAL INC. NEED HELP WITH FELLAS I TRY AND DO MY PART TO HELP THE BENEFIT IF I CAN !


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 17 2009, 08:27 PM~13033743
> *HOPE YOU ALL CAN READ THIS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mini,

Go to page 88 and you can see this flyer better. It tells all homie. From what I remember M.C.B.A. members are a part of SOCAL. Don't quote me though.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 27 2009, 05:30 PM~13410098
> *Mini,
> 
> Go to page 88 and you can see this flyer better. It tells all homie.  From what I remember M.C.B.A. members are a part of SOCAL. Don't quote me though.
> *


  it's true :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

Thought so... I member.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 27 2009, 05:36 PM~13410143
> *Thought so... I member.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowvanman

so the van will be after the stang right


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Mar 27 2009, 07:39 PM~13412096
> *so the van will be after the stang right
> *


IT BETTER BE, SO I CAN BRING MY 1/16 SCALE CHEVY VAN OVER AND WORK WITH HIM. :biggrin: 
THANKS FOR LETTING ME STOP BY TODAY. THAT STANG IS BAD ASS BRO!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 27 2009, 10:20 PM~13412468
> *IT BETTER BE, SO I CAN  BRING MY 1/16 SCALE CHEVY VAN OVER AND WORK WITH HIM.  :biggrin:
> THANKS FOR LETTING ME STOP BY TODAY. THAT STANG IS BAD ASS BRO!!!
> *


GLAD YOU LIKEDEDED IT!! HOPEFULLY THE VAN WILL BE NEXT!! I ALREADY HAVE THE ITCH TO FAB UP THE VAN :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

SAME HERE CAUSE I'M DYIN TO GET STARTED ON MINE. JUST WAITING ON YOU SO WE CAN BOTH WORK SIDE BY SIDE BIG HOMIE!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 28 2009, 12:01 AM~13413853
> *SAME HERE CAUSE I'M DYIN TO GET STARTED ON MINE. JUST WAITING ON YOU SO WE CAN BOTH WORK SIDE BY SIDE BIG HOMIE!
> *


AAWWW!!! HOW CUTE!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 28 2009, 01:01 AM~13413853
> *SAME HERE CAUSE I'M DYIN TO GET STARTED ON MINE. JUST WAITING ON YOU SO WE CAN BOTH WORK SIDE BY SIDE BIG HOMIE!
> *


 :0 "SIDE BY SIDE" :cheesy: MAS PUTO!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 27 2009, 11:09 PM~13413899
> *AAWWW!!! HOW CUTE!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


JEALOUS??!??

I SEE HOW YOU FUCKERS ARE. ALWAYS GOTTA TWIST MY WORDS AROUND.
HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 28 2009, 12:14 AM~13413920
> *JEALOUS??!??
> 
> I SEE HOW YOU FUCKERS ARE. ALWAYS GOTTA TWIST MY WORDS AROUND.
> HAHAHAHAHA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th




----------



## darkside customs

:biggrin:WELL, YOU KNOW WHAT I MEANT. LOL


----------



## undercoverimpala

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You gays are funny :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: now stop fighting and build...... :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 28 2009, 12:32 AM~13413999
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You gays are funny  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: now stop fighting and build......  :biggrin:
> *


HEY!! YOU LEAVE WONDERBREAD ALONE! OR HE'LL COME LOOKING FOR YOU!!


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 27 2009, 11:35 PM~13414011
> *HEY!! YOU LEAVE WONDERBREAD ALONE! OR HE'LL COME LOOKING FOR YOU!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: im going to put his face in the bread guy right now lol


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 28 2009, 12:40 AM~13414030
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: im going to put his face in the bread guy right now lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I THOUGHT YOU WOULD!!


----------



## undercoverimpala

and there you go lol another one for wonderbread


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 28 2009, 12:47 AM~13414057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and there you go lol another one for wonderbread
> *


 :0 :0 THAT'S GANGSTA!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 28 2009, 01:47 AM~13414057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and there you go lol another one for wonderbread
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! JEW KNOW WE GOTZ LUV FOR JEW HOMIE!!


----------



## undercoverimpala

it went from some dorky ass white guy in a wonderbread outfit to a start up mexican waaaaaaaassssssss uuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppp.............lol


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 28 2009, 12:47 AM~13414057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and there you go lol another one for wonderbread
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 28 2009, 01:00 AM~13414102
> *it went from some dorky ass white guy in a wonderbread outfit to a start up mexican waaaaaaaassssssss uuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppp.............lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN!! THAT'S SOME FUNNY SHIT


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 28 2009, 12:03 AM~13414112
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  DAMN!! THAT'S SOME FUNNY SHIT
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:

Primo the mustang is looking pimp as hell with the primer on and congrats on your deal brother....


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 28 2009, 02:07 AM~13414123
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> Primo the mustang is looking pimp as hell with the primer on and congrats on your deal brother....
> *


Gracias Primo!! I can fab and create at the shop and it will be on some hot rods and customs now! i am following my dreams! Now with the help of SoCalInc. it's all comming together with M.C.B.A. for the SEMA 09  i already have an idea for one o he mustangs, i want to build one bad ass stang!! Candy apple red with the black rally stripes on it and slammed with air ride and a wicked custom interior to go with the theme of it


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 28 2009, 12:18 AM~13414153
> *Gracias Primo!! I can fab and create at the shop and it will be on some hot rods and customs now! i am following my dreams! Now with the help of SoCalInc. it's all comming together with M.C.B.A. for the SEMA 09   i already have an idea for one o he mustangs, i want to build one bad ass stang!! Candy apple red with the black rally stripes on it and slammed with air ride and a wicked custom interior to go with the theme of it
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :yes: :yes: :yes: thats whats up primo...


----------



## Models IV Life

BAD ASS TREY BIG HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## mr68gts

Hey Albert,
Is the promod still in 1 peice??? I would like to take it to GSL if I could. End of next month.
Laterz
Paul


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 WHAT!?! I TOOK THE MOTOR OUT OF IT AND IT'S IN MY DIO DRAG SHOP :0


----------



## mr68gts

HAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!! 6 bolts and it's back in! lol. no prob though. just a last minute thought. I'ma gonna take the JJ vega up there this year along with the Honda RC211V.
Paul


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WANNA TAKE MY "SOO BADD" TRUCK? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 27 2009, 11:47 PM~13414057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and there you go lol another one for wonderbread
> *


THANKS A BUNCH!! NOW I CAN GET THAT PART TIME JOB AT ALBERTSON'S OR RALPH'S!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 28 2009, 10:29 PM~13420533
> *THANKS A BUNCH!! NOW I CAN GET THAT PART TIME JOB AT ALBERTSON'S OR RALPH'S!!!!
> *


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mr68gts

I'll take it if u want me too. No prob there.


----------



## low4oshow

wats goin on dawg?!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by mr68gts_@Mar 29 2009, 07:50 AM~13421690
> *I'll take it if u want me too. No prob there.
> *


KOOL!!!! WHEN DO YOU NEED IT BY BRO?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 29 2009, 10:33 AM~13422237
> *wats goin on dawg?!!
> *


WHAT IT DO BROTHA!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

STARTED ANOTHER BUILD FOR A FAMILY MEMBER WHO HELPED ME WHEN MY HONDA WAS DOWN  MY BROTHER BRAD ROGERS DID ALL THE WORK ON MY CAR FOR FREE AND SO I FOUND OUT THE HE LIKES HARLEY DAVIDSON ELECRTA GLIDES :biggrin: SO I FOUND ONE ON "EBAY" AND FOUND OUT WHAT COLORS HE WOULD LIKE TO HAVE IF ONWED ONE  NOW IT'S COMMING TOGETHER FOR HIM :biggrin: 

SO THE COLORS ARE GOING TO BE PEARL WHITE AND TEAL BLUE PEARL


----------



## AJ128

WHAT UP SD FAM uffin:


----------



## mr68gts

we're leaving the 27th of April. So probably the weekend right before.



> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 29 2009, 05:02 PM~13424785
> *KOOL!!!! WHEN DO YOU NEED IT BY BRO?
> *


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: JUST GOT MY NEW DISPLAY CASE AND PUT IT UP IN MY ROOM YEASTERDAY :biggrin: GOT IT ON MONDAY AND WOUNDER BREAD HELPED ME GET IT HOME :biggrin: GAVE MY OTHER CASE TO CHR1S619 FOR HIS MODELS AND HERE IS THE CASE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Mar 29 2009, 08:16 PM~13425916
> *WHAT UP SD FAM  uffin:
> *


QUE PASA BROTHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 1 2009, 11:55 AM~13454627
> *:biggrin:  JUST GOT MY NEW DISPLAY CASE AND PUT IT UP IN MY ROOM YEASTERDAY :biggrin:  GOT IT ON MONDAY AND WOUNDER BREAD HELPED ME GET IT HOME :biggrin:  GAVE MY OTHER CASE TO CHR1S619 FOR HIS MODELS AND HERE IS THE CASE!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that case is nice dawg!!! Now you have more room for some more kits inder there too huh... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 1 2009, 01:26 PM~13454847
> *Damn that case is nice dawg!!! Now you have more room for some more kits inder there too huh... :biggrin:
> *


YUP-YUP!!! :biggrin: HOW ARE YOU BROTHER?


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 1 2009, 11:55 AM~13454627
> *:biggrin:  JUST GOT MY NEW DISPLAY CASE AND PUT IT UP IN MY ROOM YEASTERDAY :biggrin:  GOT IT ON MONDAY AND WOUNDER BREAD HELPED ME GET IT HOME :biggrin:  GAVE MY OTHER CASE TO CHR1S619 FOR HIS MODELS AND HERE IS THE CASE!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 1 2009, 12:32 PM~13454901
> *YUP-YUP!!! :biggrin:  HOW ARE YOU BROTHER?
> *


Well... thought I was better, but got sick again. Just went back to the Doc today and found out the Broncial infection is still there and now I am borderline pnemonia. Kinda sucks, but oh well. Almost got out of work for a week though.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 29 2009, 07:14 PM~13424851
> *STARTED ANOTHER BUILD FOR A FAMILY MEMBER WHO HELPED ME WHEN MY HONDA WAS DOWN   MY BROTHER BRAD ROGERS DID ALL THE WORK ON MY CAR FOR FREE AND SO I FOUND OUT THE HE LIKES HARLEY DAVIDSON ELECRTA GLIDES :biggrin:  SO I FOUND ONE ON "EBAY" AND FOUND OUT WHAT COLORS HE WOULD LIKE TO HAVE IF ONWED ONE   NOW IT'S COMMING TOGETHER FOR HIM :biggrin:
> 
> SO THE COLORS ARE GOING TO BE PEARL WHITE AND TEAL BLUE PEARL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 1 2009, 03:24 PM~13455866
> *Well... thought I was better, but got sick again. Just went back to the Doc today and found out the Broncial infection is still there and now I am borderline pnemonia. Kinda sucks, but oh well. Almost got out of work for a week though.
> *


DDDDAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMM BRO!! GET BETTER SOON!!!!!


----------



## Bos82

I am trying. I guess my oxygen level was low or some shit too. oh well.


----------



## darkside customs

The case looks bad ass . I like how the bike is turning out primo!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 2 2009, 12:01 AM~13461713
> *The case looks bad ass . I like how the bike is turning out primo!!
> *


THANKS BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

I'LL HIT YOU UP WHEN I GET OFF WORK TOMORROW AND CRUISE OVER TO YOUR PAD BRO.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 29 2009, 06:14 PM~13424851
> *STARTED ANOTHER BUILD FOR A FAMILY MEMBER WHO HELPED ME WHEN MY HONDA WAS DOWN   MY BROTHER BRAD ROGERS DID ALL THE WORK ON MY CAR FOR FREE AND SO I FOUND OUT THE HE LIKES HARLEY DAVIDSON ELECRTA GLIDES :biggrin:  SO I FOUND ONE ON "EBAY" AND FOUND OUT WHAT COLORS HE WOULD LIKE TO HAVE IF ONWED ONE   NOW IT'S COMMING TOGETHER FOR HIM :biggrin:
> 
> SO THE COLORS ARE GOING TO BE PEARL WHITE AND TEAL BLUE PEARL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 2 2009, 08:03 PM~13468949
> *I'LL HIT YOU UP WHEN I GET OFF WORK TOMORROW AND CRUISE OVER TO YOUR PAD BRO.
> *


 KOOL TOAST!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 1 2009, 11:55 AM~13454627
> *:biggrin:  JUST GOT MY NEW DISPLAY CASE AND PUT IT UP IN MY ROOM YEASTERDAY :biggrin:  GOT IT ON MONDAY AND WOUNDER BREAD HELPED ME GET IT HOME :biggrin:  GAVE MY OTHER CASE TO CHR1S619 FOR HIS MODELS AND HERE IS THE CASE!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOT THE DISPLAY CASE DONE UP. THANK BRO!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

your a lucky SOB ! I wish i had a glass display cabnet !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

forgot to add that I LOVE THE SHOP DISPLAY BRO !


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 2 2009, 10:02 PM~13471571
> *your  a  lucky  SOB !    I  wish  i  had  a  glass  display  cabnet !
> *


I AM BRO!!!  IT'S GOOG TO HAVE GOOD FRIEND & FAM.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 2 2009, 10:03 PM~13471582
> *forgot  to  add  that    I  LOVE  THE  SHOP  DISPLAY  BRO !
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS BRO


----------



## darkside customs

Damn Chris, that looks really sick.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 2 2009, 10:10 PM~13471680
> *Damn Chris, that looks really sick.
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## Mr.1/16th

ANYTIME FAMILY!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 3 2009, 12:04 AM~13471599
> *I AM BRO!!!   IT'S GOOG TO HAVE GOOD FRIEND & FAM.
> *



*YES IT IS !*


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 2 2009, 10:01 PM~13471550
> *GOT THE DISPLAY CASE DONE UP. THANK BRO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:twak: Gimmie that shit homie!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: Just playin dawg. Looks nice as hell. Good lookin Santiago!!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 2 2009, 10:53 PM~13472612
> *:twak: Gimmie that shit homie!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: Just playin dawg. Looks nice as hell. Good lookin Santiago!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 2 2009, 11:53 PM~13472612
> *:twak: Gimmie that shit homie!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: Just playin dawg. Looks nice as hell. Good lookin Santiago!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 3 2009, 12:11 AM~13472721
> *:biggrin:
> *


looks like you gots some space in there huh!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 3 2009, 12:19 AM~13472770
> *looks like you gots some space in there huh!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: it will get full


----------



## Bos82

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

SAW THIS AT THE GOOD GUYS SHOW.


----------



## Siim123

Damn, this looks nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

DAMN THAT IS BAD ASS!!


----------



## RaiderPride

where's the pics of the 63 assembled, I know the body's already painted....



:wave:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 6 2009, 11:27 AM~13497095
> *where's the pics of the 63 assembled, I know the body's already painted....
> :wave:
> *


YEAH, NO SHIT!! SHOW THEM HOW THAT BITCH LOOKS MOCKED UP. 
I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT THING IS BAD ASS IN PERSON.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 6 2009, 11:27 AM~13496399
> *SAW THIS AT THE GOOD GUYS SHOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KOOL PICS BROTHER!! GRACIAS!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL GNITE ALL!! GETTING BACK TO WORK ON MY LOW ROD!!


----------



## ptman2002

keep up the good work. just wondering if you got my message on the 1/16 resin kits.??


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Apr 7 2009, 04:30 AM~13504221
> *keep up the good work.  just wondering if you got my message on the 1/16 resin kits.??
> *


 NO BROTHER, I DIDN'T


----------



## ptman2002

id like to get some info on the rsin kits you offer. what all is in them or what all is needed? do you have any pics of them? thanks for any info. id like to get one soon if possible. my email is [email protected] if you can send the info or pics there please. thanks again.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Apr 7 2009, 02:53 PM~13508648
> *id like to get some info on the rsin kits you offer.  what all is in them or what all is needed? do you have any pics of them? thanks for any info. id like to get one soon if possible.    my email is [email protected]  if you can send the info or pics there please.  thanks again.
> *


I WILL DO THAT FOR YOU BROTHER TODAY AFTER A FEW THINGS I HAVE TO ATTEND TO


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Apr 7 2009, 04:53 PM~13508648
> *id like to get some info on the rsin kits you offer.  what all is in them or what all is needed? do you have any pics of them? thanks for any info. id like to get one soon if possible.    my email is [email protected]   if you can send the info or pics there please.  thanks again.
> *


me too brother, id like some info also , man that would be a great one to paint up! no lo rod here,gots to be all out, candy,flake,paneled.cob web,etc,etc. low rider for me!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 8 2009, 03:09 PM~13519481
> *me too brother, id like some info also , man that would be a great one to paint up! no lo rod here,gots to be all out, candy,flake,paneled.cob web,etc,etc. low rider for me!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THAT WOULD BE WICKED TO SEE BRO!!


----------



## RaiderPride

this is how a 62 should sit......

or a 63 :wave:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 8 2009, 08:58 PM~13523028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is how a 62 should sit......
> 
> or a 63 :wave:
> *


BAD ASS BRO!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 8 2009, 03:09 PM~13519481
> *me too brother, id like some info also , man that would be a great one to paint up! no lo rod here,gots to be all out, candy,flake,paneled.cob web,etc,etc. low rider for me!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WELL I HAVE THE FRAME-CORE SUPPORT-FIRE WALL-PAN AND DASH FOR $75.00 SHIPPED TO YOU. THE BODY'S ARE NOT READY YET, WE ARE IN THE PROCESS OF CASTING THEM OUT BUT IN THE MEAN TIME YO CAN USE THE MIASTRO 1:18TH SCALE "HOPPN'N HYDRO" R/C AS THE DONER TO BUILD THE 1963 AND YOU CAN USE THE 85 CORVETTES FOR THE MOTOR OR THE 34 ROADSTERS FOR THE MOTOR AND REAR SUSPENTIONS AND THE 63 CORVETTE FOR THE FRONT UPPERS AND LOWERS. WE IN CASTING THE COMPLETE KIT AND WILL BE READY BY THE MIDDLE OF SUMMER


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL EVERYONE, I CAN'T HELP MY SELF BUT HERE'S A SNEAK PEAK FOR YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 11 2009, 07:41 PM~13549399
> *WELL EVERYONE, I CAN'T HELP MY SELF BUT HERE'S A SNEAK PEAK FOR YOU :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good big dawg. Is that a little of the 63 I am seeing? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

YUP! MORE WILL BE POSTED SOON


----------



## DEUCES76

lookin good homie real good keep up the great work


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 11 2009, 07:07 PM~13549637
> *lookin good homie real good keep up the great work
> *


x2!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 11 2009, 07:52 PM~13549519
> *YUP! MORE WILL BE POSTED SOON
> *


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

AS SOON AS YOU HAVE A COMPLETE KIT AVAILABLE, PUT ME DOWN FOR ONE FOR SURE. I WANT TO GET A 327 FOR IT THOUGH. BUT BEGGERS CANT BE CHOOSERS.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 12 2009, 04:12 AM~13551871
> *AS SOON AS YOU HAVE A COMPLETE KIT AVAILABLE, PUT ME DOWN FOR ONE FOR SURE. I WANT TO GET A 327 FOR IT THOUGH. BUT BEGGERS CANT BE CHOOSERS.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

HERE'S A GREAT PIC FOR NOW!! :biggrin: HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 12 2009, 02:17 PM~13554121
> *HERE'S A GREAT PIC FOR NOW!! :biggrin:  HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks great!!! Happy Easter also.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 12 2009, 12:17 PM~13554121
> *HERE'S A GREAT PIC FOR NOW!! :biggrin:  HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Happy Easter Homie!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 12 2009, 03:17 PM~13554121
> *HERE'S A GREAT PIC FOR NOW!! :biggrin:  HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET PIC..... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 12 2009, 09:17 AM~13554121
> *HERE'S A GREAT PIC FOR NOW!! :biggrin:  HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u gonna be in jersey with it next weekend?


----------



## Mr Biggs

This ride is clean as fuck . Looks like the real thing my brother.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 12 2009, 01:32 PM~13554204
> *u gonna be in jersey with it next weekend?
> *


YUP!! IT'S ALMOST FINISHED BROTHER!! I AM GOING TO FINISH IT BY WENSDAY EVENING


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 12 2009, 09:34 AM~13554223
> *YUP!! IT'S ALMOST FINISHED BROTHER!! I AM GOING TO FINISH IT BY WENSDAY EVENING
> *


i'll ask gregg to get some fukkin good pics of it then :biggrin: he gonna be up there too


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 12 2009, 01:37 PM~13554247
> *i'll ask gregg to get some fukkin good pics of it then  :biggrin: he gonna be up there too
> *


GREAT TO HEAR BROTHER!! GOING TO CHURCH AND I'LL BE BACK TONIGHT BROTHER'S!! AND A BIGG THANKS TO MY "TEACHER" :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Car is looking sick bro!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 12 2009, 01:34 PM~13554222
> *This ride is clean as fuck . Looks like the real thing my brother.
> *


THANK YOU "TEACHER" I THANK YOU FOR GETTING ME OFF MY ASS AND TO BUILD!!!! I KEEP GOD IN MY HEART AND HE HAS BLESSED ME WITH A THIS TALENT AND THE BEST TEACHER A STUDENT COULD ASK FOR!  I HOPE WE DO GOOD BROTHER!!LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS WEEKEND IN JERSEY BROTHERS!!!


----------



## BODINE

VERY NICE !!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 13 2009, 12:45 AM~13558690
> *VERY NICE !!!!
> *


 :biggrin: THANK YOU BROTHER


----------



## MKD904

Builds looking good....any more pics?


----------



## 408models

damn that shit is comeing out sik bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS GUY'S!! I WILL HAVE IT ALL POSTED ON THURSDAY MORNING!! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62

a homie , you got some really nice stuff bro . i cant wait to see the completed model . your detail work is :thumbsup: . when are you guys coming up this way ? wed. or thur. ?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Apr 13 2009, 11:42 AM~13561060
> *a homie , you got some really nice stuff bro . i cant wait to see the completed model . your detail work is  :thumbsup:  . when are you guys coming up this way ? wed. or thur. ?
> *


THURSDAY NIGHT BROTHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## ptman2002

looks sick so far. love all your detail.


----------



## jevries

That's top notch quality right there!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by ptman2002+Apr 14 2009, 04:15 AM~13570093-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks sick so far.  love all your detail.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jevries_@Apr 14 2009, 04:23 AM~13570109
> *That's top notch quality right there!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS GUY'S!! GETTING CLOSE TO FINISH TIME


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 14 2009, 03:23 AM~13570109
> *That's top notch quality right there!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X100


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 14 2009, 01:10 PM~13574003
> *THANKS GUY'S!! GETTING CLOSE TO FINISH TIME
> *


 :wave: Did you finally wake up?? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## TBK1

lowrod coming out super clean bro. still waiting on you to start on that dually. tbk1.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by TBK1_@Apr 14 2009, 08:51 PM~13578509
> *lowrod coming out super clean bro. still waiting on you to start on that dually. tbk1.
> *


 :biggrin: SOOONNN!!!


----------



## low4oshow

☻/
/▌
/ \


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WELL EVERYONE,
AS PROMISSED I HAVE FINISHED THE 1963 LOW ROD FROM A "MIASTRO HOPP'N HYDROO" R/C TOY INTO A CUSTOM 1/16TH SCALE CREATION FOR M.C.B.A. /SOCALINC.  HERE YOU GO!! ENJOY AND I THANK THE LORD FOR GIVING ME THIS TALENT TO CREATE AND BY HIS HANDS HAVE CREATED THIS DREAM INTO A REALITY!! 






"JERSEY,HERE WE COME!!"


----------



## MKD904

Very nice homie....looks great.


----------



## Mr.1/16th




----------



## Siim123

Nice one homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## ptman2002

definatly a show winner. i am loving the interior.


----------



## low4oshow

:thumbsup: give me a call


----------



## COAST2COAST

looks awesome homie , lots of detail !


----------



## CHR1S619

Damn carnal!!!! Everything came out clean! Very nice work!! Can't wait to see it tomorrow out in Jearsy :biggrin: It's going to be a show stopper


----------



## SHOWDOWN

Congrats on that masterpiece.
I been following this thread for a while, finally complete. :thumbsup:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Apr 16 2009, 04:29 PM~13596606
> *looks awesome  homie , lots of detail !
> *


x2 !!!!!!!!
awesome job, good luck in jersey !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

:wow: :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :ugh: :worship: :around: 

THAT CAME OUT BAD ASS BRO, NICE DAMN WORK


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS GUY'S!! CAN'T WAIT TO SHOW IT AT THE SHOW ON SATURDAY


----------



## lowridermodels

hey the impala is firme...but dust it and wax it then show us pics!


----------



## a408nutforyou

the 3 is hella sick bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

wow homie you nailed this one it is bad ass, my style of ride awsome detail top and bottom just mind blowing. great work. :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 16 2009, 02:29 PM~13595903
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 that is fucking beautiful santiago


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 16 2009, 05:42 PM~13598692
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  that is fucking beautiful santiago
> *


X 2,000,000,000
Damn brother!!!! That looks awesome!!! I got to see this last night and the pics dont do it any justice. A true masterpiece!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 16 2009, 04:29 PM~13595903
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





can i get the keys for the weekend? i promise ill bring it back in one peice :biggrin: i promise lol :biggrin: 


looks killer bro, wounderful work on this


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

That's one bad ass looking Impala.Great job.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 16 2009, 03:29 PM~13595903
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice work and detail there brotha, cleeeaaaannn


----------



## TBK1

you are blessed with such a talent to build perfect models from scratch. this lowrod is one of the best ive ever seen. 10 stars my brother. now time for the dually???(lol)


----------



## Bos82

Simply a work of art Santiago!!!!!!! Great job, great detail, and just great work man!!!! I cannot wait to get ot SD and learn some of those skillz man. Once again Perfect build homie!!!! You have raised the bar. :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

NICE JOB GREAT DETAILS........TIIIIIIIIGHT........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

HOT SHIT MR 1/16TH ! THE 63 IS SICK AS HORSE CRAP BROTHER ! THAT BITCH IS GOING TO TURN SOME HEADS AT THE NEXT SHOW FOR SURE ! 

MAN A RADIO SHACK TOY TO A TABLE TOP , SO. CAL, M.C.B.A. SHOW STOPPER ! VERY NICE ! VERY NICE !


----------



## modelsbyroni

63 IS SWEET MR.1/16th. MAYBE I'LL SEE IT IN PERSON IN TOLEDO. :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa

:0 :0 WOW is all I can say brother you did a fantastic job on this is this one coming to Phoenix this weekend?? If so can't wait to check it out in person.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 21 2009, 12:43 AM~13639373
> *:0  :0 WOW is all I can say brother you did a fantastic job on this is this one coming to Phoenix this weekend??  If so can't wait to check it out in person.
> *


JES MY FRIEND!! CHR1S AND I ARE COMMING OUT ON FRIDAY NIGHT AFTER HE GET'S OFF OF WORK!! I WILL HAVE A FEW BUILDS ALONG WITH THE "3 THE HARD WAY 63 LOW ROD"


----------



## jevries

DEF one of the best creations I've seen so far!! Totally sick you scratch build so many parts, looks clean as hell.


----------



## ElRafa

Berry nice my friend I look forward to see it there


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Very nice work. I like the interior details. :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I THINK ITS TRUELY BEAUTIFUL! GREAT WORK! IT GIVE ME IDEAS FOR MY 1:1.


----------



## Bos82

Love the pics form the Mag homie!!!! I got three days left n I will be seein that bad boy in person. Cant wait homie!!!


----------



## ptman2002

i may have missed it somewhere but whre did the wheels and tires come from?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: THANKS EVERYONE!! I HAVE 1,190.26 HOURS IN THIS BUILD THE ONLY THING I DIDN'T MAKE WAS THE BODY, BUT I DID CORRECT THE TRIM AND MANY OTHER POINTS ON THE BODY WITH THE HELP OF MY TEACHER  THE WHEELS I GOT FROM MY TEACHER AND THEY WERE FROM A DIECAST CAR. CAN'T WAIT TO FINISH THE WAGON AND CONVERT'S TOO.  WE'LL SEE YOU IN AZ.


----------



## Siim123

NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 23 2009, 12:24 AM~13663016
> *JES MY FRIEND!! CHR1S AND I ARE COMMING OUT ON FRIDAY NIGHT AFTER HE GET'S OFF OF WORK!! I WILL HAVE A FEW BUILDS ALONG WITH THE "3 THE HARD WAY 63 LOW ROD"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's the baddest '63 Chevy model ever built. I don't think there's any argument there. Bad as hell bro!!!    :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 WOW, THANK YOU BRO!! THAT MEANS ALOT TO ME!! IT TOOK ALOT OF HARD DEDICATION TO FINISH IT AND GET IT TO WERE IT'S AT NOW! NOW THE BAR IS THAT MUCH HIGHER AND I CAN'T WAIT TO TOP THIS ONE


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 23 2009, 03:30 PM~13668280
> *:0  WOW, THANK YOU BRO!! THAT MEANS ALOT TO ME!! IT TOOK ALOT OF HARD DEDICATION TO FINISH IT AND GET IT TO WERE IT'S AT NOW! NOW THE BAR IS THAT MUCH HIGHER AND I CAN'T WAIT TO TOP THIS ONE
> *


You're welcome and I know you can top it!! I just can't wait to see what it will be!!  :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWDOWN

Amazing build. :worship:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS GUYS!! I WAS LOOKING FOR ANY PICS OF A 1963 EL CAMINO. BUT NO LUCK  DID THEY EVEN MAKE ONE FOR THE 63? I WOULD BE COULD TO BUILD A CUSTOM 63 EL CAMINO LOW ROD TO MATCH


----------



## Tonioseven

I couldn't find any pictures of one.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

SAME HERE!


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 22 2009, 10:24 PM~13663016
> *JES MY FRIEND!! CHR1S AND I ARE COMMING OUT ON FRIDAY NIGHT AFTER HE GET'S OFF OF WORK!! I WILL HAVE A FEW BUILDS ALONG WITH THE "3 THE HARD WAY 63 LOW ROD"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 22 2009, 11:24 PM~13663016
> *JES MY FRIEND!! CHR1S AND I ARE COMMING OUT ON FRIDAY NIGHT AFTER HE GET'S OFF OF WORK!! I WILL HAVE A FEW BUILDS ALONG WITH THE "3 THE HARD WAY 63 LOW ROD"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man this is one killer lookin' low rod.
As for the '63 El Camino,its like GM skipped from '61-'63 so if you did build on it would be a one off build.I'd like to see the out come of that one as well.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 23 2009, 11:01 PM~13673549
> *Man this is one killer lookin' low rod.
> As for the '63 El Camino,its like GM skipped from '61-'63 so if you did build on it would be a one off build.I'd like to see the out come of that one as well.
> *


well it's now in the works guys!!


----------



## DEUCES76

congrats on the mag shots and cant wait to see the 63elco


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 23 2009, 11:10 PM~13674180
> *congrats on the mag shots and cant wait to see the 63elco
> *


 :yes: get down homie :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 23 2009, 10:37 AM~13668355
> *THANKS GUYS!! I WAS LOOKING FOR ANY PICS OF A 1963 EL CAMINO. BUT NO LUCK   DID THEY EVEN MAKE ONE FOR THE 63? I WOULD BE COULD TO BUILD A CUSTOM 63 EL CAMINO LOW ROD TO MATCH
> *


they never made an el camino from 61-63

ask your 'teacher' about his impalamino


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 24 2009, 12:28 AM~13674305
> *they never made an el camino from 61-63
> 
> ask your 'teacher' about his impalamino
> *


i got the pics already!!   :biggrin:


----------



## TBK1

go on youtube and look up BOW TIE CAR CLUB. I BELIEVE THEY GOT ONE AND ITS CLEAN!(what about the dually?????)(lol).


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by TBK1_@Apr 24 2009, 04:38 AM~13675066
> *go on youtube and look up BOW TIE CAR CLUB. I BELIEVE THEY GOT ONE AND ITS CLEAN!(what about the dually?????)(lol).
> *


it's close to getting finished by my caster


----------



## Mr.1/16th

GETTING READY TO DRIVE OUT TO AZ FOR THE SHOW SATURDAY! THIS IS WHAT I'M TAKING WITH ME TO SHOW


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 24 2009, 10:39 AM~13679565
> *GETTING READY TO DRIVE OUT TO AZ FOR THE SHOW SATURDAY! THIS IS WHAT I'M TAKING WITH ME TO SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good luck and have fun homie


----------



## darkside customs

HEY SANTIAGO, I WAS THINKING ABOUT YOU WHEN I WAS AT SAM GOODY TODAY!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 26 2009, 10:15 PM~13698042
> *HEY SANTIAGO, I WAS THINKING ABOUT YOU WHEN I WAS AT SAM GOODY TODAY!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS FOR THE LUV BISH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 26 2009, 09:22 PM~13698108
> *THANKS FOR THE LUV BISH!!! :biggrin:
> *


ANYTIME BROTHER!! ANYTIME!!


----------



## lowridermodels

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 26 2009, 10:28 PM~13698196
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I KNOW HUH!?!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I JUST GOT DONE CHATTING WITH CHR1S619 AND HE WAS LOOKING INTO THE RULES OF THE DESSERT CLASSIC AND HE THINKS MY LOW ROD WAS DISQUALISIED FOR THE DISPLAY BEING TOO BIG AND IT WILL NOT BE JUGED BY THIER RULES. :angry: FUCKERS!! IT'S ALL GOOD I'M STILL HAPPY WITH THE 2ND PLACE FOR "SOO BADD" :biggrin: 









SECOND PLACE FOR MY "EXTREME 4X4" :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 26 2009, 10:56 PM~13699155
> *I JUST GOT DONE CHATTING WITH CHR1S619 AND HE WAS LOOKING INTO THE RULES OF THE DESSERT CLASSIC AND HE THINKS MY LOW ROD WAS DISQUALISIED FOR THE DISPLAY BEING TOO BIG AND IT WILL NOT BE JUGED BY THIER RULES. :angry:  FUCKERS!! IT'S ALL GOOD I'M STILL HAPPY WITH THE 2ND PLACE FOR "SOO BADD" :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND PLACE FOR MY "EXTREME 4X4" :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It looks like I'm standing next to it :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

Mr. 1/16 it was a pleasure to meet you and all your members at the the show this weekend in pheonix, we had a good time i just wanted to say that your rides are amazing and seeing them in person was just WOW! and congrats to you and BIGS and CHRIS. All of your rides were clean the pictures don't do them justice seeing them in person was something else. 

GIL


----------



## urjustamemory

That low rod is just spectacular. 

When I was younger I had that 1/16 scale Lambo, when I moved out of my parents house my father took all of my models and tossed them into the fire. Sadly that was one of them.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1+Apr 27 2009, 01:06 AM~13699734-->
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. 1/16 it was a pleasure to meet you and all your members at the the show this weekend in pheonix, we had a good time i just wanted to say that your rides are amazing and seeing them in person was just WOW! and congrats to you and BIGS and CHRIS. All of your rides were clean the pictures don't do them justice seeing them in person was something else.
> 
> GIL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-urjustamemory_@Apr 27 2009, 09:10 AM~13701214
> *That low rod is just spectacular.
> 
> When I was younger I had that 1/16 scale Lambo, when I moved out of my parents house my father took all of my models and tossed them into the fire. Sadly that was one of them.
> *



IT WAS GREAT TO MEET ALL OF YOU TOO!! HOPE TO SEE YOU GUY'S AGIAN AT ANOTHER SHOW SO WE CAN KICK BACK AND RELAX AND CHILL!! THANKS FOR THE LUV FOR THE 63 LOW ROD!! NEXT TIME I KNOW WHAT TO DO AND HOW TO PRESENT IT FOR JUDGING  THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALITY AND CONVO SEE YOU SOON!! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 26 2009, 10:56 PM~13699155
> *I JUST GOT DONE CHATTING WITH CHR1S619 AND HE WAS LOOKING INTO THE RULES OF THE DESSERT CLASSIC AND HE THINKS MY LOW ROD WAS DISQUALISIED FOR THE DISPLAY BEING TOO BIG AND IT WILL NOT BE JUGED BY THIER RULES. :angry:  FUCKERS!! IT'S ALL GOOD I'M STILL HAPPY WITH THE 2ND PLACE FOR "SOO BADD" :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SECOND PLACE FOR MY "EXTREME 4X4" :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE RIDE LOOKS CLEAN HOMIE :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

GRACIAS BRO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

YOU BELIVE THEY DQed YOU CAUSE THE MODEL WAS DISPLAYED ON THAT STAND ??

IF SO THATS A BULLSHIT CALL ! I COULD SEE IF THEY HAD A LARGE SCALE CLASS AND YOU ADDED YOUR TO A REGULAR CLASS OR MISC. CLASS BUT TO DQ IT CAUSE OF A STAND IS WEAK ! 

THE FINISHED BUILD IS SWEET BROTHER !


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2009, 11:56 AM~13703042
> *YOU  BELIVE  THEY  DQed  YOU  CAUSE THE  MODEL  WAS  DISPLAYED  ON  THAT  STAND ??
> 
> IF  SO  THATS  A  BULLSHIT  CALL  !  I  COULD  SEE  IF THEY  HAD  A LARGE  SCALE  CLASS  AND  YOU  ADDED  YOUR  TO  A REGULAR  CLASS  OR  MISC. CLASS BUT  TO  DQ  IT  CAUSE  OF  A  STAND  IS  WEAK !
> 
> THE FINISHED  BUILD  IS  SWEET  BROTHER  !
> *


THANKS BRO!! THATS WHAT WE THINK HAPPENED WHEN CHR1S READ THE RULES TO ME LAST NIGHT! I CALLED THE GUY'S FROM THE SHOW BUT THEY DIDN'T ANSWER! FUCK'M!! I DON'T NEED THEIR APPROVAL FOR THIS BUILD!! WE ALL KNOW WHAT IT TOOK FOR THE LORD TO BLESS ME TO BUILD THIS BADD ASS LOW ROD  HOW'S THE FAMILY BRO!! MY LIL GURL AND I SEND YOU OUR BLESSINGS FOR THE NEW ADDITIONS TO THE FAMILY BROTHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

:wave:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Apr 27 2009, 03:46 PM~13705518
> *:wave:
> *


WAAAASSSSSSSSSZZZ UUUUPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 28 2009, 12:07 AM~13712162
> *WAAAASSSSSSSSSZZZ UUUUPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


what you working on next hno: hno:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 28 2009, 12:22 AM~13712283
> *what you working on next  hno:  hno:
> *


IT'S ON MY TABLE IN FRONT OF ME!!  YOU'LL SEE IN A FEW MONTHS FROM NOW


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 27 2009, 08:28 PM~13712327
> *IT'S ON MY TABLE IN FRONT OF ME!!   YOU'LL SEE IN A FEW MONTHS FROM NOW
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DEUCES76

hey homie that 63 came out hella clean looks like a peice of art


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 28 2009, 01:47 AM~13712796
> *hey homie that 63 came out hella clean looks like a peice of art
> *


THANK YOU BROTHER!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

no teaser pics of whats coming? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 28 2009, 02:56 AM~13712928
> *no teaser pics of whats coming?  :biggrin:
> *


HAHHAHAHA!! SORRY!! NOT YET


----------



## mr68gts

Yo,

So you got them imp's in resin right? I gots an idea! (ala pure insanity, but sort of based on a real one! The real one's a 62)
BTW, Sittin here in St George, Utah. getting ready to finish up the trip to SLC. (had to stop for a day and hang wit the grandbabies!)

Laterz
Paul


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by mr68gts_@Apr 29 2009, 09:16 AM~13727404
> *Yo,
> 
> So you got them imp's in resin right? I gots an idea! (ala pure insanity, but sort of based on a real one! The real one's a 62)
> BTW, Sittin here in St George, Utah. getting ready to finish up the trip to SLC. (had to stop for a day and hang wit the grandbabies!)
> 
> Laterz
> Paul
> *


jew know we is bro!!! i'll have one put aside for jew bra!! love da idea!!  thanks for the update too brother!! be safe and "TAKE ALOT OF PICTURES!!!!!!!" :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 27 2009, 11:28 PM~13712327
> *IT'S ON MY TABLE IN FRONT OF ME!!   YOU'LL SEE IN A FEW MONTHS FROM NOW
> *



:0 :0   :biggrin: 


:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 29 2009, 05:43 PM~13733228
> *:0  :0      :biggrin:
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATZZZZZZ UUPPPPPP PRIMO!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 29 2009, 04:50 PM~13733292
> *WHATZZZZZZ UUPPPPPP PRIMO!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Nafing just sittin here try to figure out how to take Marcus and Dee out in this build off LOL :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 29 2009, 04:54 PM~13733340
> *Nafing just sittin here try to figure out how to take Marcus and Dee out in this build off  LOL  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 29 2009, 05:01 PM~13733419
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 27 2009, 12:36 PM~13703456
> *THANKS BRO!! THATS WHAT WE THINK HAPPENED WHEN CHR1S READ THE RULES TO ME LAST NIGHT! I CALLED THE GUY'S FROM THE SHOW BUT THEY DIDN'T ANSWER! FUCK'M!! I DON'T NEED THEIR APPROVAL FOR THIS BUILD!! WE ALL KNOW WHAT IT TOOK FOR THE LORD TO BLESS ME TO BUILD THIS BADD ASS LOW ROD   HOW'S THE FAMILY BRO!! MY LIL GURL AND I SEND YOU OUR BLESSINGS FOR THE NEW ADDITIONS TO THE FAMILY BROTHER!! :biggrin:
> *


Hey Santiago hows it going. I think the rules state the display can not be 1 inch from the side where the model is ......and two inches from the back and front. I didn't notice the display cause I was caught up on our coversation but they should have told you to remove it if it was. This is my second show there and their judging just totally sucks. I heard and saw a few things I did not like. These guys are drag and funny car guys. I dought any car that is not drag will never win best of show. They said to e-mail them with questions. I think they have a web site. Check it out. Search desert scale classic.

It was Great too see your Tray in person. Beauitful

don v


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Apr 29 2009, 10:29 PM~13737369
> *Hey Santiago hows it going. I think the rules state the display can not be 1 inch from the side where the model is ......and two inches from the back and front. I didn't notice the display cause I was caught up on our coversation but they should have told you to remove it if it was. This is my second show there and their judging just totally sucks. I heard and saw a few things I did not like. These guys are drag and funny car guys. I dought any car that is not drag will never win best of show. They said to e-mail them with questions. I think they have a web site. Check it out. Search desert scale classic.
> 
> It was Great too see your Tray in person.  Beauitful
> 
> don v
> *


THANKS BRO!! I'M OVER IT ALREADY  I BUILT THE LOW ROD TO SEE IF I COULD BUILD IT FROM SCRATCH AND I DID IT! ALL OF YOU GUY'S LIKE IT AND IT'S FINISHED SO I'M COOL AND MOVING ON!! NOW I HAVE SOME ASSHOLE ON THE OTHER FORUM TALKING SHIT SO I'LL BE ON MODEL CAR FORUM TELLING HIM WERE TO STICK IT!! I LIKE HIS STUFF BUT I'M NOT REALLY A CONSTRUCTION EQUIPEMENT BUILDER SO HE CAN GO BACK TO THE KITTY LITTER BOX AND PLAY WITH HIMSELF!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

LOL which one ????


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Apr 30 2009, 02:43 PM~13744806
> *LOL  which one ????
> *


MODEL CAR FORUM :biggrin: NOT WORRIED ABOUT THIS ASSWIPE!!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 30 2009, 09:08 PM~13749641
> *MODEL CAR FORUM :biggrin:  NOT WORRIED ABOUT THIS ASSWIPE!!
> *


Handle this shit homie!!! Or we all can too!! :biggrin: . Lets all let the builds do the talking from now on. After all M.C.B.A. gots this shit on lock.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

and you know this main!! :biggrin: how are jew feeling bro?


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 30 2009, 09:19 PM~13749796
> *and you know this main!! :biggrin:  how are jew feeling bro?
> *


In pain man. Jacked myself all up..... actually I am High as FUCK!!!! hahaha. Perks kickin in.


----------



## darkside customs

I JUST WENT ON THERE AND GAVE THAT FUCKTARD MY 2 CENTS TO HIS PETTY BULLSHIT. WHAT A FUCKING JERKOFF!! 
I GOT YOUR BACK SANTIAGO!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

YEAH! I MEMBER DAT CHIT!! :biggrin: I WAS FFFFFLLLLYYYYYIIIIINNNNNGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bos82

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 30 2009, 10:23 PM~13749861
> *I JUST WENT ON THERE AND GAVE THAT FUCKTARD MY 2 CENTS TO HIS PETTY BULLSHIT. WHAT A FUCKING JERKOFF!!
> I GOT YOUR BACK SANTIAGO!!!!
> *


THANK YOU BROTHER!!!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 30 2009, 09:24 PM~13749876
> *THANK YOU BROTHER!!!
> *


send me the link. I wanna read this shit too damnit.


----------



## darkside customs

ANYTIME!!! I WOULD LOVE TO KICK SOME ******* ASS!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 30 2009, 10:25 PM~13749897
> *ANYTIME!!! I WOULD LOVE TO KICK SOME ******* ASS!!!!
> *


SAME HERE!! LET'S GET -R- DONE!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

send it to me toooo!


----------



## darkside customs

HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 30 2009, 10:30 PM~13749964
> *send it to me toooo!
> *


THIS IS MY FREIND "JEFFS' THREAD AND THIS COUNTRY BUMKIN SISTER DATING MOONSHINE MAKING KITTY LITTER BOX PLAYING IN THE SAND BOX JERKOFF STARTS ON ME IN SOMEONE ELSE'S THREAD AND A FEW OTHER TOO! SO HERE IS THE LINK :biggrin: 
MOVE'N ON VAN AT MODEL CAR FORUM


----------



## darkside customs

FUCK WILLY BUBBA AND THE RAFT HE FLOATED IN ON!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 30 2009, 10:58 PM~13750447
> *FUCK WILLY BUBBA AND THE RAFT HE FLOATED IN ON!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM PAN BIMBO! ME AND BOS THOUGHT IT WAS JEW MAIN! CUT THE FUCKERS HAIR AND HE COULD PASS AS JOUR BROTHER


----------



## darkside customs

THATS OK, AS LONG AS I STILL GET TO KEEP THIS.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 30 2009, 10:03 PM~13750516
> *THATS OK, AS LONG AS I STILL GET TO KEEP THIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats cool homie. It will go good with the wonderbread sangwich too fool!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 30 2009, 11:03 PM~13750516
> *THATS OK, AS LONG AS I STILL GET TO KEEP THIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 DAM, YOU HIT HOME WITH THIS ONE CAVRON!! HOT OUT OF THE OVEN WITH SOME BUTTER!!! NOW I'M HUNGRY AGAIN!! :angry:


----------



## darkside customs

GOES GREAT WITH THE SWEET PEAS!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 30 2009, 11:07 PM~13750598
> *GOES GREAT WITH THE SWEET PEAS!!
> *


AND SWEET TEA!!


----------



## darkside customs

SPEAKING OF THAT, WE NEED TO BRING PATRICK TO TYLER'S WHEN HE GETS DOWN HERE!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 30 2009, 11:09 PM~13750639
> *SPEAKING OF THAT, WE NEED TO BRING PATRICK TO TYLER'S WHEN HE GETS DOWN HERE!!
> *


DAM SKIPPY!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

YUP!!
WE GONNA DO THE COOK OUT ON SATURDAY?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

CALL ME PAN BIMBO!!


----------



## darkside customs

SIMON


----------



## rollinoldskoo

man thats some bullshit on MCM..... glad u guys aren't the only one who spoke up.... i do think the boys need to just stay out of it tho.... just my 2 cents...


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WELL WE SOLD THE FIRST CASTING OF THE CREW CAB ON EBAY LAST NIGHT!! :biggrin: THIS IS JUST THE BEGINING FOR SOCALINC.  SO KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR MORE OF THE SOCALINC/RMR RESIN CASTING TO BE LISTED THIS WEEK


----------



## Bos82

Congrats on the sales homie!!!!! I want one too when I get some chedda!!!


----------



## badgas

Are the trucks 1/16th & is all your work 1/16th. I see some A arms & nutdriver tool u have to be making working parts. I'll have to ck out all of your pagers. Rone said U were good! Keep building.


----------



## ptman2002

yeah i waiting on one of these myself. i want a suburban or something newer body style truck or suv. cant wait to see what you have for us soon.


----------



## darkside customs

Congrats on the sale homie!!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by badgas_@May 4 2009, 02:21 PM~13781376
> *Are the trucks 1/16th & is all your work 1/16th. I see some A arms & nutdriver tool u have to be making working parts. I'll have to ck out all of your pagers.  Rone said U were good! Keep building.
> *


The trucks are 1/16th scale as is all of his work. Everything that you see in his thread is scratchbuilt and sent out to be casted. Everything is made to order and whatever you need in 16th scale, just let him know and we can get that for you bro


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS BRO OR POSTING THE INFO UP FOR A BROTHA!! I AM WORKING ON THE SUBURBAN AND EXTRA IMPALA KIT PEACES


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 4 2009, 11:18 AM~13779558
> *:biggrin: WELL WE SOLD THE FIRST CASTING OF THE CREW CAB ON EBAY LAST NIGHT!!  :biggrin:  THIS IS JUST THE BEGINING FOR SOCALINC.   SO KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR MORE OF  THE SOCALINC/RMR RESIN CASTING TO BE LISTED THIS WEEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Congrats Senior :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 4 2009, 02:18 PM~13779558
> *:biggrin: WELL WE SOLD THE FIRST CASTING OF THE CREW CAB ON EBAY LAST NIGHT!!  :biggrin:  THIS IS JUST THE BEGINING FOR SOCALINC.   SO KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR MORE OF  THE SOCALINC/RMR RESIN CASTING TO BE LISTED THIS WEEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0 whats the price?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 5 2009, 09:52 AM~13790150
> *:0  whats the price?
> *


your first born!! he cab sold for $75.00 + $12.95 s/h  on ebay. and well be selling a few more this friday and i am working on the surburban today with the crew :biggrin:


----------



## ptman2002

what do you use for donor parts? or does all the stuff need scratchbuilt? like grill and the beds and everything else? whats the total going to be for a Full ready to go kit?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@May 5 2009, 12:51 PM~13792047
> *what do you use for donor parts?  or does all the stuff need scratchbuilt?  like grill and the beds and everything else?  whats the total going to be for a Full ready to go kit?
> *


YOU CAN USE ALL THE ITEMS FROM THE 1/16TH SCALE MONSTER TRUCK KIT OR THE HIGH SEARRA KIT WITCH IS THE SAME KIT AND SUSPENION AND WE ARE CASTING THE FLEETLINE BEDS AND THE THE CREW CAB INTERIOR SOON. ALL THE 1/16TH SCALE ITEMS CAN BE USED FROM OTHER 1/16TH SCALE PARTS TO COMPLETE IT. WERE STILL CASTING ALLLLOOOOOTTTTT MORE ITEMS FOR THE 1/16TH SCALE BUILDERS


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 1 2009, 12:03 AM~13750516
> *THATS OK, AS LONG AS I STILL GET TO KEEP THIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oooooh! That's that SHIT right there!!!  

Greenie was a dick. Fckm . :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I KNOW HUH!?!?!?!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

I saw this was in your scale...
http://cgi.ebay.com/1981Vintage-TURBO-BLAC...%3A3%7C294%3A50


Maybe you could turn it into something worth looking at.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 7 2009, 04:00 PM~13817932
> *I saw this was in your scale...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1981Vintage-TURBO-BLAC...%3A3%7C294%3A50
> Maybe you could turn it into something worth looking at.
> *


I LIKE IT BRO!! I HAVE ONE ALREADY BROTHER!! I HAVE PLANS FOR IT TO COME OUT SOMETIME SOON


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 7 2009, 05:29 PM~13818266
> *I LIKE IT BRO!! I HAVE ONE ALREADY BROTHER!! I HAVE PLANS FOR IT TO COME OUT SOMETIME SOON
> *


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: WHAT CRACK'N EVERYONE! WELL I HAVE BEEN CHILLING AND RELAXING FROM THE LOW ROD BUILD AND FABING. NOW IT'S TIME TO FINISH THE SUBURBAN AND GET IT TO CASTING. I HAVE A FEW THINGS TO FINISH ON MY DESK SO THEY WILL BE FINISHED THIS WEEK  IT TOOK ALOT OUT OF ME AND I HAVE BEEN JUST TAKING IT EASY SO NOW IT'S BACK TO WORK AND LOOKING FORWARD TO JUDGING THE IMPALA BUILD OFF!! SO IT'S GOING TO BE FUN AND LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING ALL INVOLVED TO COME OUT WITH SOME WICKED CREATIONS!! 

MR.1/16TH


----------



## darkside customs

The Bourban aint gonna build itsself. LOL
Glad to see you gonna get back to building another bad ass build brother!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: I KNOW HUH!?!?!? :biggrin:


----------



## S10XtremeSR

Well you got a customer waiting on the suburban right here.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by S10XtremeSR_@May 22 2009, 08:52 AM~13967999
> *Well you got a customer waiting on the suburban right here.
> *


X


----------



## lowridermodels

1:24 OR 1:16 BURBAN?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 22 2009, 09:24 PM~13974513
> *1:24 OR 1:16 BURBAN?*


----------



## lowridermodels

SWEET!


----------



## darkside customs

I SMELL PAN


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 22 2009, 09:50 PM~13974751
> *I SMELL PAN
> *


LAVATELO Y TOMAR EL AQUA  PORFAVOR BELEAVE IT!


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th




----------



## darkside customs

Hey, I think I found the perfect picture of you




















J/K
When you gonna get back to work on the Rolls??


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 23 2009, 08:41 PM~14278489
> *Hey, I think I found the perfect picture of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K
> When you gonna get back to work on the Rolls??
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 23 2009, 09:41 PM~14278489
> *Hey, I think I found the perfect picture of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K
> When you gonna get back to work on the Rolls??
> *


DUDE, THIER IS SOMETHING WRONG WITH YOU!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 23 2009, 09:39 PM~14279182
> *DUDE, THIER IS SOMETHING WRONG WITH YOU!!
> *


He wen't and got big gay Al involved. :0 He is in trouble now.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 23 2009, 09:41 PM~14278489
> *Hey, I think I found the perfect picture of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K
> When you gonna get back to work on the Rolls??
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 23 2009, 09:48 PM~14279324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 23 2009, 10:55 PM~14279432
> *:0
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 23 2009, 09:39 PM~14279182
> *DUDE, THIER IS SOMETHING WRONG WITH YOU!!
> *


are you serious?!?! Im just givin you shit.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 23 2009, 11:00 PM~14279509
> *are you serious?!?! Im just givin you shit.
> *


OF COURSE I'M JOKING WITH YOU BISH!! CHILL OUT RICKY BOBBY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 23 2009, 09:48 PM~14279324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


And yes, I know Im number 1


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## undercoverimpala

first of all HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAAA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!! *Now get to work on some plastic!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mr.1/16th




----------



## darkside customs

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 23 2009, 10:46 PM~14280092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jun 23 2009, 10:46 PM~14280092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride

wassup old man? what you been workn on? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

GOT MY MAGAZINE FROM THE HOBBY SHOP TODAY AND THIS IS WHAT I SEEN


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 17 2009, 04:54 PM~14506768
> *GOT MY MAGAZINE FROM THE HOBBY SHOP TODAY AND THIS IS WHAT I SEEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats Brotha!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 17 2009, 06:05 PM~14506859
> *Congrats Brotha!!!!
> *


THANKS BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 17 2009, 05:06 PM~14506866
> *THANKS BRO!! :biggrin:
> *


How you doin? When you gonna put a blade back in action n start choppin in tha shop bro?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 17 2009, 06:07 PM~14506874
> *How you doin? When you gonna put a blade back in action n start choppin in tha shop bro?
> *


 :biggrin: already have been working on a few things


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 17 2009, 05:27 PM~14507017
> *:biggrin:  already have been working on a few things
> *


PICS PICS PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 17 2009, 04:54 PM~14506768
> *GOT MY MAGAZINE FROM THE HOBBY SHOP TODAY AND THIS IS WHAT I SEEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 17 2009, 04:54 PM~14506768
> *GOT MY MAGAZINE FROM THE HOBBY SHOP TODAY AND THIS IS WHAT I SEEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76

congrats on the mag covrage mr 1/16th


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jul 18 2009, 08:41 AM~14509632
> *congrats on the mag covrage mr 1/16th
> *


x2


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jul 17 2009, 11:41 PM~14509632
> *congrats on the mag covrage mr 1/16th
> *


X10!! Way to go bro!


----------



## BiggC

Way to go my brother!! Always nice to see all your hard work in print.


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 17 2009, 05:05 PM~14506859
> *Congrats Brotha!!!!
> *


x10


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Congrats Santiago. Well deserved

don v


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANK YOU ALL FOR THE LUV GUY'S!! I LOOK AT IT AND IT REMINDS ME OF ALL THE LONG HOURS THAT WENT INTO IT AND WERE THE REST ARE GOING TO!! CAN'T WAIT TO GET THEM OUT TO SELL AS A COMPLETE KIT  ASWELL AS THE CUSTOM 63 WAGON  HERE IS MY NEW PROJECT THAT I'M WORKING ON :biggrin: 










































WHAT DO YOU THINK OF IT :biggrin: 
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! I'LL POST SOME AFTER A WHILE ONCE I GET IT LOOKING SOCAL CUSTOM STYLE


----------



## modelsbyroni

CONGRATS ON THE MAG COVERAGE. WELL DESERVED.


----------



## Mr Biggs

Congrats on the coverage primo.


----------



## old low&slo

congrats on the coverage homie :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Congrats homeboy on the print!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THANK YOU EVERYONE!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 17 2009, 01:54 PM~14506768
> *GOT MY MAGAZINE FROM THE HOBBY SHOP TODAY AND THIS IS WHAT I SEEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did gregg put 64 impala? i'm gonna give him shit when i see him tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 18 2009, 05:31 PM~14513143
> *Congrats on the coverage primo.
> *


THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR HELP ON GUIDING ME ON THE BUILD BIGG BRO!!! YOU KNOW THE SIX TREY VERY WELL  THANK YOU BIGGS  M.C.B.A. BISH'S :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 18 2009, 10:55 PM~14515048
> *did gregg put 64 impala? i'm gonna give him shit when i see him tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


YUP!!! HE SURE DID


----------



## low4oshow

:wave: 
sup foo


----------



## badgas

MAN O MAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

BACK AT YOU TOO MY BROTHA!!!!  YOU GOTZ MADD SKILLZ


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 18 2009, 11:08 PM~14515132
> *:wave:
> sup foo
> *


WAS UP MAIN!! CALL ME WHEN YOU HAVE A CHANCE!!


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 17 2009, 07:54 PM~14506768
> *GOT MY MAGAZINE FROM THE HOBBY SHOP TODAY AND THIS IS WHAT I SEEN
> 
> [/img]http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j124/SoC...cannedImage.jpg[/img]
> *


JUST SEEING THIS.CONGRATS BRO :0


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 19 2009, 10:27 AM~14516376
> *WAS UP MAIN!! CALL ME WHEN YOU HAVE A CHANCE!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 19 2009, 04:07 PM~14518473
> *JUST SEEING THIS.CONGRATS BRO :0
> *


GRACIAS BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder

:wave: Was up bro. Congrats on the mag coverage. So bro what u choppin on. 

I like this thread its like a full blown comedy show lol :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jul 19 2009, 09:36 PM~14521771
> *:wave:  Was up bro. Congrats on the mag coverage. So bro what u choppin on.
> 
> I like this thread its like a full blown comedy show lol  :biggrin:
> *


LOL, Yup, we try to keep things fun. And the builds are all killer too!! 
Aye Santiago, you gotta get back on that Rolls again brother!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 19 2009, 10:42 PM~14521844
> *LOL, Yup, we try to keep things fun. And the builds are all killer too!!
> Aye Santiago, you gotta get back on that Rolls again brother!!
> *


I KNOW HUH!?!?! IT'S BEEN STAIRING AT ME AND I AM GETING THE BUGG AGAIN AND IT'S TIME TO GET TO CHOPPING SOON


----------



## lowridermodels

:wave: SANTIAGO!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 19 2009, 10:57 PM~14521989
> *:wave: SANTIAGO!
> *


WWAAAASSSSS SSSSSAAAAPPPPPAAANNNNNIIINNNNGGGGG!!!! PINCHI ALFAMALE!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 19 2009, 09:01 PM~14522025
> *WWAAAASSSSS SSSSSAAAAPPPPPAAANNNNNIIINNNNGGGGG!!!! PINCHI ALFAMALE!! :biggrin:
> *


CHILLIN BRO...JUST TRYING TO KEEP BUSY ON BUILDING! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 18 2009, 06:55 PM~14515048
> *did gregg put 64 impala? i'm gonna give him shit when i see him tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


"63..... 64.... same thing...." he said :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 19 2009, 11:08 PM~14522073
> *"63..... 64.... same thing...." he said  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH PICHI PANA!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

congrats primo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: GRACIAS PRIMO!!  WE HAVE A GREAT TEACHER


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 19 2009, 11:27 PM~14522631
> *:biggrin:  GRACIAS PRIMO!!  WE HAVE A GREAT TEACHER
> *


yes we do primo!!


----------



## Siim123

Congrats bro!!! :thumbsup: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 20 2009, 06:42 AM~14523190
> *Congrats bro!!! :thumbsup: :0 :thumbsup:
> *


X2.....Great job... :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

What's the date of the show down there again? I know it's next month?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 20 2009, 09:36 AM~14524114
> *What's the date of the show down there again?  I know it's next month?
> *


AUGUST 9TH


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 20 2009, 09:54 AM~14524659
> *AUGUST 9TH
> *


So the show is Sunday the 9th?


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 20 2009, 10:21 AM~14524918
> *So the show is Sunday the 9th?
> *


Yup


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I STLL NEED TO KNOW WHO IS COMMING DOWN SATURDAY FOR THE BBQ AT MY HOUSE OR IF WE SHOULD JUST MEET UP AND ALL HEAD OUT TO DINNER HERE IN SAN DIEGO OR BBQ AT THE SHOW. WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK WOULD BE A GOOD IDEA :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 20 2009, 10:27 AM~14524980
> *I STLL NEED TO KNOW WHO IS COMMING DOWN SATURDAY FOR THE BBQ AT MY HOUSE OR IF WE SHOULD JUST MEET UP AND ALL HEAD OUT TO DINNER HERE IN SAN DIEGO OR BBQ AT THE SHOW. WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK WOULD BE A GOOD IDEA :biggrin:
> *


All 3!!!!!! lol. I will be there Friday night.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 20 2009, 12:26 PM~14525453
> *All 3!!!!!! lol. I will be there Friday night.
> *


KOOL!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

I GOT THE FLYER, I'LL MAKE A THREAD FOR THE SHOW IN A MINUTE.


----------



## darkside customs

I'll be at your pad for some BBQ!!


----------



## undercoverimpala

So when should we expect to see another build from you grandpa?????????


----------



## MKD904

I'm really liking Mr. 16th MySpace page here on LIL....just a bunch of different conversations going on....just like you'd see on MySpace.....
































































You bust ours, now we bust yours........GET TO WORK....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 20 2009, 07:04 PM~14530248
> *I'm really liking Mr. 16th MySpace page here on LIL....just a bunch of different conversations going on....just like you'd see on MySpace.....
> You bust ours, now we bust yours........GET TO WORK.......  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## darkside customs

Thats what your gonna build?? That is gonna be wicked bro!!


----------



## undercoverimpala

eso es todo mendigo cant wait to see you get started or see progress pics


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 20 2009, 10:47 PM~14533319
> *eso es todo mendigo cant wait to see you get started or see progress pics
> *


it's going to be a full custom chop top wagon  and i will be making it into a two door wagon and it's going to be added to the SOCALINC/MCBA LINE OF 1/16TH SCALE CARS TO BUY


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THIS IS ON MY WORK BENCH AS OF NOW UNTILL THE TOLEDO SHOW  IT WILL BE FINISHED FOR THE "PONY CAR" THEME THEIR :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

hey homie cant wait to see this bad as ride come out so whens lunch lol :wave:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jul 20 2009, 11:06 PM~14533565
> *hey homie cant wait to see this bad as ride come out so whens lunch lol  :wave:
> *


HAHAHAHA THIS AINT NO SOUP KITCHEN CAVRON!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

63 part 2


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 21 2009, 12:00 AM~14534087
> *63 part 2
> 
> *


DAM BRO!! IT LOOKS WICKED!! THANK YOU FOR POSTING IT UP HERE SO EVERYONE CAN SEE THE QUALITY OF WORK I PUT INTO THE FRAME-PAN-CORE SUPPORT-FIREWALL SO ANYONE CAN BUILD A DETAILED 1/16TH SCALE LOW RIDER OR LOW ROD OR WHAT EVER THEY WANT!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND THE PAN IS ON IT'S WAY TO YOU BROTHER!!!!  

IT'S AN AMAZING FEELING TO SEE "YOUR" WORK BEING USED TO CREATE A CUSTOM LOW RIDER THAT HAS WORKING SUSPENTION :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 21 2009, 09:53 AM~14537270
> *DAM BRO!! IT LOOKS WICKED!! THANK YOU FOR POSTING IT UP HERE SO EVERYONE CAN SEE THE QUALITY OF WORK I PUT INTO THE FRAME-PAN-CORE SUPPORT-FIREWALL SO ANYONE CAN BUILD A DETAILED 1/16TH SCALE LOW RIDER OR LOW ROD OR WHAT EVER THEY WANT!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND THE PAN IS ON IT'S WAY TO YOU BROTHER!!!!
> 
> IT'S AN AMAZING FEELING TO SEE "YOUR" WORK BEING USED TO CREATE A CUSTOM LOW RIDER THAT HAS WORKING SUSPENTION :biggrin:
> *


X2 That Impala is gonna be sick bro!!


----------



## TBK1

whats up brother. just came thru to see the new work you got. hey i got a thought that you might can work with. how about a 1/16 1975 chevy impala convertible. since you scratch build everything, thats one i would love to see you build. you already got the 60's on lock, why not try something on that level. that would really get some heads turning. just a thought. keep up the good work and hope to see more work from you soon. a true fan and friend, TBK.


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 20 2009, 09:40 PM~14533202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




looks like you got your hands full homie


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 3 2009, 11:26 AM~14659439
> *looks like you got your hands full homie
> *


----------



## low4oshow

:wave:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by TBK1_@Aug 3 2009, 10:48 AM~14659138
> *whats up brother. just came thru to see the new work you got. hey i got a thought that you might can work with. how about a 1/16 1975 chevy impala convertible. since you scratch build everything, thats one i would love to see you build. you already got the 60's on lock, why not try something on that level. that would really get some heads turning. just a thought. keep up the good work and hope to see more work from you soon. a true fan and friend, TBK.
> *


THAT WOULD BE KOOL BRO!! I'LL ADD IT TO THE LIST OF 1/16TH CREATIONS!! GOOD TO SEE YOU UP IN DA HOUSE CAVRON!!! :biggrin:


----------



## badgas

Mr. 1/16 saw your mug on lowdown ceration nice to have face to go with the name!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Aug 4 2009, 04:44 PM~14674117
> *Mr. 1/16    saw your mug on lowdown ceration nice to have face to go with the name!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

This for you "SANTI" i see you guys had a blast in San Diego i cant believe you guys were so tore up that you let Tribel Dogg stand on top of your wip!!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 11 2009, 07:04 PM~14739871
> *This for you "SANTI" i see you guys had a blast in San Diego i cant believe you guys were so tore up that you let Tribel Dogg stand on top of your wip!!!!!!!!! :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM THAT SUSPENTIONS I JACKED FOR SURE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Aug 16 2009, 09:44 PM~14787863
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 17 2009, 12:16 AM~13025307
> *need another one?
> 
> wanna trade ?
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY BRO, DO YOU STILL HAVE THIS ONE? I NEED IT


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL EVERYONE, I HAVE APROJECT FOR A MAJOR ROLLER IN THE DIECAST COMPANY :biggrin: IT'S ON IT'S WAY TO ME AS OF TODAY AND I WILL BUILD EVERYTHING FROM SCRATCH FOR IT LIKE MY LOW ROD  IT WILL GRACE THEIR SHOWROOM DISPLAY CASE OF OFFICE  I'LL KEEP YOU ALL POSTED AND WILL BE POSTING PROGRESS ON HERE AND ON MY WEB PAGE TOO 

AND I HAVE AN INTERVIEW ON MONDAY AT 11AM WITH VIP LIMO CO.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

Dear Santiago,

The Maisto 1/16 1964 Chevy C10 pickup went out to you today via UPS ground. You can follow it at ups.com using tracking number ***********************
I included a note with it and mistakenly wrote on it ‘64 Impala instead of ‘63 (I know the difference).

I posted a response* on the Maisto blog to your first email. I included the address of your photos showing the parts of the Impala while you were making them. I couldn’t find a website with a photo of the finished car on it. Let me know if there is one and I’ll add it so people can see it.

Regards,
Charles Hepperle
Product Coordinator
Maisto International, Inc.

MY BLOG ON MIASTO WEBSITE ABOUT MY LOW ROD


----------



## TBK1

congrats on the maisto job(yes, that's a job!!!!),and ill pray for you on the limo job. good luck bro.


----------



## Mr Biggs

Good luck carnal.  well deserved.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by TBK1+Aug 26 2009, 08:56 PM~14892296-->
> 
> 
> 
> congrats on the maisto job(yes, that's a job!!!!),and ill pray for you on the limo job. good luck bro.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Aug 26 2009, 09:17 PM~14892506
> *Good luck carnal.   well deserved.
> *


THANK YOU BROTHERS!! I HAVE TO RESPECT THE TALENT THAT WAS GIVEN TO ME AND A GREAT TEACHER I HAVE


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by TBK1_@Aug 26 2009, 07:56 PM~14892296
> *congrats on the maisto job(yes, that's a job!!!!),and ill pray for you on the limo job. good luck bro.
> *


x2, you proved yourself with the 63 Homie, that ride came out bad ass!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 26 2009, 11:50 PM~14894187
> *x2, you proved yourself with the 63 Homie, that ride came out bad ass!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS DAVID!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 26 2009, 06:37 PM~14890749
> *Dear Santiago,
> 
> The Maisto 1/16 1964 Chevy C10 pickup went out to you today via UPS ground. You can follow it at ups.com using tracking number ***********************
> I included a note with it and mistakenly wrote on it ‘64 Impala instead of ‘63 (I know the difference).
> 
> I posted a response* on the Maisto blog to your first email. I included the address of your photos showing the parts of the Impala while you were making them. I couldn’t find a website with a photo of the finished car on it. Let me know if there is one and I’ll add it so people can see it.
> 
> Regards,
> Charles Hepperle
> Product Coordinator
> Maisto International, Inc.
> 
> MY BLOG ON MIASTO WEBSITE ABOUT MY LOW ROD
> *


THIS IS WHAT THEY ARE SENDING TO THE "SOCALINC" CHOP SHOP :biggrin: 








YOU KNOW WHAT I'M GOING TO DO TO IT!!


----------



## darkside customs

HELL YEAH BRO. CONGRATS!!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 26 2009, 11:14 PM~14894362
> *THIS IS  WHAT THEY ARE SENDING TO THE "SOCALINC" CHOP SHOP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU  KNOW WHAT I'M GOING TO DO TO IT!!
> *


 :0 That's going to be a nice as build bro! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

X2


----------



## Mr.1/16th

HERE SOME IDEAS I'M THINING ABOUT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

I think the first one is the crazyest........ :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2009, 12:37 AM~14894492
> *I think the first one is the crazyest........ :0
> *


I WILL GO WITH THAT ONE THEN!  I CAN GO CRAZY ON THE CUSTOM FRAME AND SUSPENSION AND ADD MY SOCALINC TOUCH TO IT AND M.C.B.A. LOVE TO FINISH IT OFF FOR THEM


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 26 2009, 11:40 PM~14894509
> *I WILL GO WITH THAT ONE THEN!  I CAN GO CRAZY ON THE CUSTOM FRAME AND SUSPENSION AND ADD MY SOCALINC TOUCH TO IT AND M.C.B.A. LOVE TO FINISH IT OFF FOR THEM
> *


  We will take good care of your baby...


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2009, 12:54 AM~14894600
> * We will take good care of your baby...
> *


  YES WE WILL  I HAVE ALOT OF IDEAS FOR IT AND THE COLOR WE ALREADY KNOW SO IT'S ALL GOING TO HAVE "WORKING EVERYTHING"  IT SHOULD BE HERE BY SATURDAY, SO I'LL POST IT UP ONCE I GET IT


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 26 2009, 11:58 PM~14894631
> * YES WE WILL   I HAVE ALOT OF IDEAS FOR IT AND THE COLOR WE ALREADY KNOW SO IT'S ALL GOING TO HAVE "WORKING EVERYTHING"   IT SHOULD BE HERE BY SATURDAY, SO I'LL POST IT UP ONCE I GET IT
> *


  You got it bro. It's going to be Nice with all your fab work.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2009, 01:04 AM~14894671
> * You got it bro. It's going to be Nice with all your fab work.
> *


GRACIAS TEACHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 27 2009, 12:08 AM~14894700
> *GRACIAS TEACHER!! :biggrin:
> *


U R Welcome carnal.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 26 2009, 11:14 PM~14894362
> *THIS IS  WHAT THEY ARE SENDING TO THE "SOCALINC" CHOP SHOP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU  KNOW WHAT I'M GOING TO DO TO IT!!
> *


WELL deserved bro, that '63 is off the freakin' chain. Can't wait what you come up with this time!
Thanx for the Maisto link by the way! Posted a reply on my Maisto '64 Impala.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 27 2009, 01:16 AM~14894743
> *WELL deserved bro, that '63 is off the freakin' chain. Can't wait what you come up with this time!
> Thanx for the Maisto link by the way! Posted a reply on my Maisto '64 Impala.
> *


SSSSAAAAAWWWWWWEEEEEET!!!!!! AND THANK YOU BROTHER!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

GNITE ALL!! HAVE A DOC APPNMT IN THE MORNING


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 27 2009, 12:47 AM~14894935
> *GNITE ALL!! HAVE A DOC APPNMT IN THE MORNING
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## sdrodder

Damn homie thats gonna be sick as hell bro. I really cant wait to see it u should make its a crew cab with an long bed all layed out and i think i will stop before the body will turn into a proejct of its own :biggrin: I really wanna see this thing(it will probably end up that i will buy one of those to toy around with. Here is some more inspiration for you












Well i only have those one picture. Why?? Becuase since photobucket changed their upload screen look i can only veiw the first page of all of my albums. Gonna have to straighten that out with them cause i have more pics. Dont know why its doing that i just know i cant view more pics which kinda is stupid as i cant show my firend something i have on there. Anyway i will search for some more pics.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL I GOT THE KIT FROM MAISTO AND HERE ARE THE PICS


----------



## darkside customs

SICK BRO. GUESS IM GONNA BE AT YOUR PAD ALOT MORE TO CHECK THIS FUCKER OUT AS YOU GO!! SICK!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 27 2009, 10:01 PM~14905134
> *SICK BRO. GUESS IM GONNA BE AT YOUR PAD ALOT MORE TO CHECK THIS FUCKER OUT AS YOU GO!! SICK!
> *


X2!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

cant wait to see this one in progress and the finished product looks like its goin to be one hell of a killer build


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS GUY'S AND I AM LOOKING FORWARD TO GETTING STARTED ON THIS ONE SOON  GOT TO GET A TOOTH FIXED FIRST AND A JOB AND I'LL START ON IT FOR THEM AND I HAVE LINDBERG ASWELL SENDING A PROJECT ASWELL  
I FOUND THE RIMS FOR THE TRUCK ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder

Thats looking awsome already. Now i want one :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 27 2009, 11:38 PM~14905577
> *Thats looking awsome already. Now i want one :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ptman2002

congrats on the hook up from maisto. are those trucks available now?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Aug 28 2009, 07:12 AM~14907053
> *congrats on the hook up from maisto.  are those trucks available now?
> *


yup!! they sure are


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 28 2009, 11:24 AM~14909976
> *yup!! they sure are
> *


Awsome. Now i first wanna see what u do with one then i will buy one and build one too :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: I G O T T H E J O B !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 3 2009, 01:30 PM~14971588
> *:biggrin: I G O T  T H E  J O B !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


SICK!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS BROTHA!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 3 2009, 01:30 PM~14971588
> *:biggrin: congrats primo!!!!!!!!*


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 3 2009, 01:30 PM~14971588
> *:biggrin: I G O T  T H E  J O B !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



ITS PARTY TIME


Congrats bro. Glad everything worked out for u. Now get back to building :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 3 2009, 01:33 PM~14971627
> *ITS PARTY TIME
> Congrats bro. Glad everything worked out for u. Now get back to building :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS GUY'S!!!! I AM RELEAVED AND THANKFUL THE LORD HAS BLESSED ME!! THANK YOU ALL TOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 3 2009, 02:18 PM~14972068
> *THANKS GUY'S!!!! I AM RELEAVED AND THANKFUL THE LORD HAS BLESSED ME!! THANK YOU ALL TOO!!! :biggrin:
> *


It's all good bro!

Oh, I forgot the paint


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 3 2009, 03:21 PM~14972105
> *It's all good bro!
> 
> Oh, I forgot the paint
> *


NOT A PROBLEM BRO!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 3 2009, 02:22 PM~14972112
> *NOT A PROBLEM BRO!
> *


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I GOT THIS TODAY FROM LINDBERG INC AND THEY WANT TO SEE WHAT I CAN DO WITH THEM  THE DODGE CHARGER SRT8 IS SWEET AND THE MONSTER TRUCKS ARE AMAZING WITH ALL THE NEW DETAIL ON ALL OF THEM.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 3 2009, 03:09 PM~14972655
> *I GOT THIS TODAY FROM LINDBERG INC AND THEY WANT TO SEE WHAT I CAN DO WITH THEM   THE DODGE CHARGER SRT8 IS SWEET AND THE MONSTER TRUCKS ARE AMAZING WITH ALL THE NEW DETAIL ON ALL OF THEM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh ohh!! 1/24 scale :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 3 2009, 04:17 PM~14972732
> *Oh ohh!!  1/24 scale  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i never said i couldn't build them, i just preffer to build 1/16th scale


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 3 2009, 03:22 PM~14972779
> *:biggrin:  i never said i couldn't build them, i just preffer to build 1/16th scale
> *


Yeah, I know :biggrin: let me know if you need some extra parts


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 3 2009, 04:26 PM~14972826
> *Yeah, I know :biggrin: let me know if you need some extra parts
> *


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 3 2009, 03:09 PM~14972655
> *I GOT THIS TODAY FROM LINDBERG INC AND THEY WANT TO SEE WHAT I CAN DO WITH THEM   THE DODGE CHARGER SRT8 IS SWEET AND THE MONSTER TRUCKS ARE AMAZING WITH ALL THE NEW DETAIL ON ALL OF THEM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1/24 1/25 scale. Santiago builds miniatures???? :biggrin: This will be a first right here. :biggrin:  Loooks like u will have some fun on this one cant wait to see what u do with them. BTW before u start those could u maybe work on the impalamino or that 64 chevy truck :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 3 2009, 04:44 PM~14973008
> *1/24 1/25 scale. Santiago builds miniatures???? :biggrin:  This will be a first right here.  :biggrin:    Loooks like u will have some fun on  this one cant wait to see what u do with them. BTW before u start those could u maybe work on the impalamino or that 64 chevy truck :biggrin:
> *


yup! i will be getting back to work o the impalamino and then on the 64 truck with the mustang panel too


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 3 2009, 03:45 PM~14973021
> *yup! i will be getting back to work o the impalamino and then on the 64 truck with the mustang panel too
> *



Sweet. Since u mention mustang panel. I just saw the real thing yesterday at the el cajon cruise. Man i like your version better specialy without the skirts. Cant wait to see progress on all of them


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 3 2009, 04:55 PM~14973138
> *Sweet. Since u mention mustang panel. I just saw the real thing yesterday at the el cajon cruise. Man i like your version better specialy without the skirts. Cant wait to see progress on all of them
> *


thanks bro!! i still have to finish it but it will have the skirts for it to match.


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 3 2009, 03:56 PM~14973152
> *thanks bro!! i still have to finish it but it will have the skirts for it to match.
> *



Hmm i think your version still looks better for some reason


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 3 2009, 04:57 PM~14973166
> *Hmm i think your version still looks better for some reason
> *


Thank you bro!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL TODAY WAS MY FIRST DAY AT MY NEW JOB!! :biggrin: HERE IS A PICTURE OF MY NEW OFFICE


----------



## darkside customs

Why did you only get half a pic of your office?? LOL. That Mercedes is pretty tight. Nice first day you got there.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 7 2009, 05:26 PM~15006850
> *WELL TODAY WAS MY FIRST DAY AT MY NEW JOB!!  :biggrin: HERE IS A PICTURE OF MY NEW OFFICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COOL, WHEN ARE WE GOING TO PUT THE SOUND SYSTEM & AIR RIDE WITH 24'S ON IT? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 7 2009, 07:10 PM~15007345
> *COOL, WHEN ARE WE GOING TO PUT THE SOUND SYSTEM & AIR RIDE WITH 24'S ON IT?  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAH!!! NO!!!!!! IT'S AREADY SET UP!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 7 2009, 06:13 PM~15007378
> *HAHAHAHAHAH!!! NO!!!!!! IT'S AREADY SET UP!
> *


Oh well, I tried :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 7 2009, 04:26 PM~15006850
> *WELL TODAY WAS MY FIRST DAY AT MY NEW JOB!!  :biggrin: HERE IS A PICTURE OF MY NEW OFFICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a nice office mister :biggrin: looks a mobile ofice to me :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 7 2009, 07:46 PM~15007812
> *thats a nice office mister  :biggrin: looks a mobile ofice to me  :0
> *


Yup!! i always have a great view


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 7 2009, 05:26 PM~15006850
> *WELL TODAY WAS MY FIRST DAY AT MY NEW JOB!!  :biggrin: HERE IS A PICTURE OF MY NEW OFFICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks like the homie now rolls in a stylish office. Man put some 13 inch spokes on it so when we see it rolling roun town we know its you :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

Looks like you are back on your feet and earnin the money again bro. Glad to hear. Nice office too!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 8 2009, 12:53 AM~15011501
> *Looks like you are back on your feet and earnin the money again bro. Glad to hear. Nice office too!! :biggrin:
> *


Thank you Bose82 !!! Back on the Path but better off than before!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL I'M BACK ON THE BUILDING TABLE TODAY TO FINISH THE MUSTANG PANNEL


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 8 2009, 03:20 PM~15017106
> *WELL I'M BACK ON THE BUILDING TABLE TODAY TO FINISH THE MUSTANG PANNEL
> *


It's about time!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

X2. Glad you are back to building bro!!


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 8 2009, 03:20 PM~15017106
> *WELL I'M BACK ON THE BUILDING TABLE TODAY TO FINISH THE MUSTANG PANNEL
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: i wanna see it done mister :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 8 2009, 07:54 PM~15019441
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: i wanna see it done mister :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mr68gts

Hmmmm! This could be construed various ways!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ....................................................
..............................................................................
..............................................................................
How would you like it????? lol
It's all good homie! Congrats on the yob. So what you doing now? I've started looking for a new one. This one pretty much bites!
P



> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 7 2009, 05:26 PM~15006850
> *WELL TODAY WAS MY FIRST DAY AT MY NEW JOB!!  :biggrin: HERE IS A PICTURE OF MY NEW OFFICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by mr68gts_@Sep 8 2009, 09:04 PM~15020498
> *Hmmmm! This could be construed various ways!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ....................................................
> ..............................................................................
> ..............................................................................
> How would you like it????? lol
> It's all good homie! Congrats on the yob. So what you doing now? I've started looking for a new one. This one pretty much bites!
> P
> *


i'm prepping the mustang and finishing the last parts before i paint it. relaxing in the shop


----------



## mr68gts

I meant for work homie, not right this minute lol!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by mr68gts_@Sep 8 2009, 10:34 PM~15021900
> *I meant for work homie, not right this minute lol!
> *


not much at the moment. i know they will be hiring more people down the road. they are going to buy more Benz R class to fill the need and when i hear of an opening brother i will put you down ASAP!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

Well i got back to work on the panel and it's ready for paint


----------



## Bos82

Looks great Santiago!!!!! I like it alot.


----------



## undercoverimpala

LOOOKING GOOD CARNEL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 9 2009, 01:45 PM~15027869
> *Looks great Santiago!!!!! I like it alot.
> *


Gracias bro! i'm making the top wood rack for it


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 9 2009, 01:53 PM~15027966
> *LOOOKING GOOD CARNEL!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Gracias Primo!! all done with the body mods and it will be in silver in a few hours


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 9 2009, 12:53 PM~15027972
> *Gracias bro! i'm making the top wood rack for it
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 9 2009, 12:59 PM~15028034
> *Gracias Primo!! all done with the body mods and it will be in silver in a few hours
> *


pics or it didnt happen LOL you know the drill :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 9 2009, 02:23 PM~15028289
> *pics or it didnt happen LOL you know the drill :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

looks good brutha!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

Well i got more done on the panel and it's looking more like the real one


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: finally i got paint on it  
Dimond Dust Silver


----------



## Mr.1/16th

Here is the rack for the top of the panel will look like once i'm finished with it :biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

Clean! r u doin it for some one?? r u goin to do the surf board in wood too?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yo that looks good, i tried diamond dust once and that stuff has HELLA flake in it, PERFECT for doin flaked out candy jobs!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Sep 9 2009, 08:53 PM~15032409
> *Clean! r u doin it for some one?? r u goin to do the surf board in wood too?
> *


yup! it's for "American Mustang Restorods" and the surf board is already made out of plastic  that's next to be matched to the real one :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

awesome job primo!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 9 2009, 09:14 PM~15032751
> *awesome job primo!
> *


Gracias!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

Miralo!! Get down James Brown! Vatos locos for ever! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Sep 9 2009, 09:38 PM~15033212
> *Miralo!! Get down James Brown! Vatos locos for ever!  :biggrin:
> *


C'mon loco :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Some killer fab work you got going on in here Brother mustang looks sick!


----------



## darkside customs

WOW, that looks killer brother!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

just a quick set up so we see what it looks like  90% done  









































still need to tape it off and shoot the light blue pearl on the side of the body and on the hood :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I posed it with my Low Rod and it will look wicked once it's finished! i'm going to make another one for me and go Krazy with it


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 9 2009, 09:09 PM~15033782
> *just a quick set up so we see what it looks like   90% done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still need to tape it off and shoot the light blue pearl on the side of the body and on the hood :biggrin:
> *


That looks right 1/16th!!!
Personally I like it better without the skirts.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 10 2009, 12:17 AM~15035322
> *That looks right 1/16th!!!
> Personally I like it better without the skirts.
> *


me too but it's for a client and the real car has them on


----------



## Bos82

Great work Santiago!!! You have some great skillz brotha


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 10 2009, 12:27 AM~15035391
> *Great work Santiago!!! You have some great skillz brotha
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks brother!!! and so do you!!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 9 2009, 11:29 PM~15035411
> *:biggrin: Thanks brother!!! and so do you!!
> *


shiiiiiiitttt!!!! nothin like yours homie. I gotta get crackin on this corevette though man. ugh :uh: :biggrin: . I am doin it for my District Supervisor. I aint into it but gotta get er done!!! Maybe I should send it to a professional huh?? Gimmie your addy!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 10 2009, 12:32 AM~15035421
> *shiiiiiiitttt!!!! nothin like yours homie. I gotta get crackin on this corevette though man. ugh :uh:  :biggrin: . I am doin it for my District Supervisor. I aint into it but gotta get er done!!! Maybe I should send it to a professional huh?? Gimmie your addy!!
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! i have enough on my table bro! but i will be glad to help you out


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 9 2009, 11:33 PM~15035427
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! i have enough on my table bro! but i will be glad to help you out
> *


I am gonna piece the engine together here in a minute. Then move onto something else. Hey what paint or color are you using for the rack on top of the car??


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 10 2009, 12:35 AM~15035443
> *I am gonna piece the engine together here in a minute. Then move onto something else. Hey what paint or color are you using for the rack on top of the car??
> *


natural wood or i might make it a bit darker like the pic at the top of this page :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 9 2009, 11:37 PM~15035457
> *natural wood or i might make it a bit darker like the pic at the top of this page :biggrin:
> *


I like the pic at the top bro. Looks nice..clean!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 10 2009, 12:41 AM~15035478
> *I like the pic at the top bro. Looks nice..clean!!!!
> *


yup! thanks bro!! see you soon!!


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 9 2009, 11:50 PM~15035529
> *yup! thanks bro!! see you soon!!
> *


Not soon enough man. I think I am stuck out here till January. Sucks cause the fam is rollin out at the end of this month. damnit!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## cruzinlow

god damn bro them big ass model cars are lookin sick as hell...beautiful work up in here for real... :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 10 2009, 03:31 PM~15040896
> *god damn bro them big ass model cars are lookin sick as hell...beautiful work up in here for real... :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THAT STANG IS LOOKING GOOD PROMO...... :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 11 2009, 09:14 PM~15056477
> *THAT STANG IS LOOKING GOOD PROMO...... :0
> *


GRACIAS PRIMO!!


----------



## sdrodder

Thats stangalicious :biggrin: Thats comming out soo nice. Cant wait to see another one in your style.


----------



## low4oshow

damn foo.that stang is rite! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 12 2009, 10:47 PM~15063783
> *damn foo.that stang is rite! :biggrin:
> *


Thank you my brotha!! give me a call when you can bro!! almost ready to ship out your 6trey pan to ya  "FINALLY"


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: Got some paint on it today :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

lookin good homie


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 14 2009, 04:10 PM~15079793
> *lookin good homie
> *


x2! :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 14 2009, 06:10 PM~15079793
> *lookin good homie
> *


Thanks bro! might have to dip it or just redo the driver rear quart panel  i can fix it in a few days after it's really dry


----------



## undercoverimpala

Looking good primo!!!!!!!


----------



## mr68gts

Gotta get you on automotive paint man!



> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 14 2009, 05:14 PM~15079837
> *Thanks bro! might have to dip it or just redo the driver rear quart panel   i can fix it in a few days after it's really dry
> *


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by mr68gts_@Sep 14 2009, 06:21 PM~15079920
> *Gotta get you on automotive paint man!
> *


i have it but not everything to get r done


----------



## darkside customs

Looks good bro. That paint looks like its dead on as well.
Great job "Grandpa ******"


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 14 2009, 06:28 PM~15080007
> *Looks good bro. That paint looks like its dead on as well.
> Great job "Grandpa ******"
> *


thanks whitexcan


----------



## darkside customs

HAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Mr.1/16th

from this :biggrin: 








to this


----------



## DEUCES76

thats badass


----------



## SOLO1

:thumbsup:


----------



## badgas

NICE WORK Mr. 1/16 Bro.


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Sep 14 2009, 06:32 PM~15080841
> *:thumbsup:
> *


X10


----------



## darkside customs

Dammit, that looks bad ass!!! Are you gonna make the wood rack darker??


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS GUY'S I AM GOING TO DIP IT AND REDO THE PAINT  THE BLUE DIDN'T SHOOT LIKE IT WANTED IT TOO  IT'S ALL GOOD! I KNOW IT WILL BE BETTER THAN THIS ONE  I JUST HAVE TO SHOOT THE HOOD AND BODY, THE DOORS AND SKIRTS ARE OK :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

Looking good primo keep it up!!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels

looks tight


----------



## Mr.1/16th

Thank you brothers! i really need to dip it and redo it ASAP!!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 14 2009, 06:30 PM~15080817
> *from this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You did a great job bro!!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 16 2009, 12:56 AM~15095206
> *You did a great job bro!!
> *


X2!!


----------



## Bos82

Looks Great Santiago!!!! Sorry about the blue, but Im sure you will make it look even better the second time around.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

Thanks Guy's! i have been finishing the mods to the interior and it's almost finished and i will be laying paint this week on all of it "AGAIN"


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: BACK IN THE FAB LAB CREATING NEW WICKED 1/16TH SCALE FROM 1:18TH SCALE DIECAST. I WILL CAST IT THEN DO THE MODS TO FIT IT TO 1/16TH SCALE AND THEN GET IT READY FOR NEXT YEAR  

IT'S A DIECAST 1:18TH 1966 BISCAYNE. WHEN IT'S DONE IT WILL BE A 1/16TH SCALE SOCALINC KUSTOM WITH ALL THE CORRECT MODS TO IT


----------



## LowandBeyond

Sweet!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 24 2009, 12:26 PM~15174548
> *Sweet!
> *


  GRACIAS! :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

:wave:


----------



## low4oshow

how you doin bro?


----------



## darkside customs

Sick!!!


----------



## MC562

THAT IS SICK HOMIE :0


----------



## sdrodder

Holy shit thats cool bro. U should build a 61 impala also with a 409 chevy in it :biggrin: Cant wait to see what crazy things come up for this build.


----------



## mr68gts

hmmmm.................... a 1/16 scale 409! that sounds like fun. Anyone got any dimensions? Wouldn't be that hard to scratch build that motor! I'm redoing someones 1/16 cammer right now. Need to make that into a 62 bro. I gotz plans for it!  
Paul


----------



## mr68gts

and here's the plans for it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by mr68gts_@Sep 24 2009, 11:27 PM~15180981
> *and here's the plans for it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 24 2009, 05:51 PM~15177625
> *how you doin bro?
> *


DOING BETTER BROTHER! GIVE ME A CALL WHEN YOU HAVE A FEW MINUTES BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 25 2009, 01:01 AM~15181907
> *DOING BETTER BROTHER! GIVE ME A CALL WHEN YOU HAVE A FEW MINUTES BRO! :biggrin:
> *





Booty Call !!!!!!!



:0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Sep 25 2009, 01:09 AM~15181926
> *Booty Call   !!!!!!!
> :0  :0
> *


hay,hay,hay. :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 2 2009, 02:49 PM~15250484
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHATZ UP BROTHER!! CALL ONCE IN A WHILE MAIN!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

MY BROTHER MR68GTS TOOK MY LOW ROD 63 TO VEGAS AND IT PLACED 2ND IN THE STREET ROD CLASS AND ALSO GOT BEST IN SHOW MODEL CAR TOO!! M.C.B.A. / SOCALINC. KICKING ASS YALL!!!!! I'LL HAVE PICTURES BY THURSDAY OF THE AWARDS AND THE CAR WHEN I GET THEM BACK WENSDAY NIGHT :biggrin: THANKS PUAL AND SANDY !!!!!! LOVE YOU BOTH


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

CONGRADULATIONS!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: GRACIAS!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

congratulations mister 1/16


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THANK YOU :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Congrats Santiago!! You really are kickin ass with that Impala!!


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 10 2009, 11:24 PM~15322777
> *MY BROTHER MR68GTS TOOK MY LOW ROD 63 TO VEGAS AND IT PLACED 2ND IN THE STREET ROD CLASS AND ALSO GOT BEST IN SHOW MODEL CAR TOO!! M.C.B.A. / SOCALINC. KICKING ASS YALL!!!!! I'LL HAVE PICTURES BY THURSDAY OF THE AWARDS AND THE CAR WHEN I GET THEM BACK WENSDAY NIGHT :biggrin:  THANKS PUAL AND SANDY !!!!!! LOVE YOU BOTH
> *



Damn, think it's time to retire it and bring something new out to win everything.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Oct 12 2009, 08:17 AM~15330367
> *Damn, think it's time to retire it and bring something new out to win everything.... :biggrin:
> *


ALREADY IN THE WORKS  A RIDDLER SHOW CAR


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

CONGRATS BIG HOMIE!!!!


----------



## low4oshow

:0 ohhhh shyt dawg! congrats!!!


----------



## sdrodder

Damn congrats bro. Bitchin car anyway. Cant wait to see whats next. BTW for that 64 chevy truck why dont you build and extended cab longbed???? :biggrin: slammed of course with ol skool type assesories and maybe uh a 6 banger for power :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS GUY'S!! LOOKING FORWARD TO WORKING ON MY RIDDLER SHOW ROD!


----------



## mr68gts

You were up when I got home! rolled in about midnight. Decided to come home a day early.


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 13 2009, 12:02 AM~15339272
> *THANKS GUY'S!! LOOKING FORWARD TO WORKING ON MY RIDDLER SHOW ROD!
> *


We are too......get to work.... :biggrin: 

You coming to Victorville?


----------



## darkside customs

:wave:


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 13 2009, 09:47 AM~15341451
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Duck season??? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

waaabot season!  and jes i will be their with the crew


----------



## Mr.1/16th

AS PROMISED  THANK YOU MR68GTS FOR TAKING MY CARS TO VEGAS BROTHER!! :biggrin: OH YEAH, THE BOTTLE NEXT TO THE AWARDS WAS DESIGNED BY ME A FEW YEARS AGO AND I FINALLY GOT THE VERY FIRST PROTOTYPE FOR MY COLLECTION


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 14 2009, 12:39 AM~15351203
> *waaabot season!   and jes i will be their with the crew
> *


Are going in the Benz :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 14 2009, 01:45 AM~15351220
> *Are going in the Benz  :biggrin:
> *


the other driver is going and i'm staying here and working the area and he's taking the benz you seen at hobby people a few weeks ago. it's all goo bro! i'll pimp this side of the state and still come out in the $$$$$


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 14 2009, 12:44 AM~15351218
> *AS PROMISED   THANK YOU MR68GTS FOR TAKING MY CARS TO VEGAS BROTHER!! :biggrin:  OH YEAH, THE BOTTLE NEXT TO THE AWARDS WAS DESIGNED BY ME A FEW YEARS AGO AND I FINALLY GOT THE VERY FIRST PROTOTYPE FOR MY COLLECTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats on the awards Primo.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 14 2009, 12:56 AM~15351248
> *the other driver is going and i'm staying here and working the area and he's taking the benz you seen at hobby people a few weeks ago. it's all goo bro! i'll pimp this side of the state and still come out in the $$$$$
> *


it's all good. I'll probly have to drive just to bring all the kits we buy back. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 14 2009, 02:44 AM~15351218
> *AS PROMISED   THANK YOU MR68GTS FOR TAKING MY CARS TO VEGAS BROTHER!! :biggrin:  OH YEAH, THE BOTTLE NEXT TO THE AWARDS WAS DESIGNED BY ME A FEW YEARS AGO AND I FINALLY GOT THE VERY FIRST PROTOTYPE FOR MY COLLECTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats on the hardware brotha :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 14 2009, 01:59 AM~15351255
> *Congrats on the awards Primo.
> *


THANK "YOU" TEACHER  CHECK YOU EMAIL AND GET BACK TO ME


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Oct 14 2009, 02:02 AM~15351266
> *congrats on the hardware brotha :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


GRACAIS BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 14 2009, 12:44 AM~15351218
> *AS PROMISED   THANK YOU MR68GTS FOR TAKING MY CARS TO VEGAS BROTHER!! :biggrin:  OH YEAH, THE BOTTLE NEXT TO THE AWARDS WAS DESIGNED BY ME A FEW YEARS AGO AND I FINALLY GOT THE VERY FIRST PROTOTYPE FOR MY COLLECTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*CONGRATS HOMIE!!!*


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANK YOU "J" :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 14 2009, 01:01 AM~15351264
> *it's all good. I'll probly have to drive just to bring all the kits that James buys back.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 14 2009, 12:13 AM~15351283
> *CONGRATS HOMIE!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 14 2009, 10:44 AM~15352253
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *


X3.....Great Job.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

thanks guy's!! and chr1s were going in the same ride bro  theirs plenty of room


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 14 2009, 12:44 AM~15351218
> *AS PROMISED   THANK YOU MR68GTS FOR TAKING MY CARS TO VEGAS BROTHER!! :biggrin:  OH YEAH, THE BOTTLE NEXT TO THE AWARDS WAS DESIGNED BY ME A FEW YEARS AGO AND I FINALLY GOT THE VERY FIRST PROTOTYPE FOR MY COLLECTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Congrats bro. Now get to work on a new car lol :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Oct 14 2009, 06:41 PM~15359071
> *Congrats bro. Now get to work on a new car lol :biggrin:
> *


I wish he would get more done on that Van!!!


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 14 2009, 08:57 PM~15361025
> *I wish he would get more done on that Van!!!
> *



or that 64 chevy truck :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

Congrats homie!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Oct 14 2009, 09:14 PM~15361274
> *or that 64 chevy truck :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, I was thinkin the same thing. But you know how my daddy is.


----------



## sdrodder

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

:biggrin: 
If I keep this up, Im gonna get grounded.


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 14 2009, 09:25 PM~15361476
> *:biggrin:
> If I keep this up, Im gonna get grounded.
> *



detention to go back to the bench lol :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## Mr.1/16th

CARVONES!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 14 2009, 09:49 PM~15361852
> *CARVONES!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Carvon!?!? Dont you mean Cavron??
What you carvin??
Thanksgivin aint here yet. 
Save the duck for later homie. LOL


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 14 2009, 10:54 PM~15361907
> *Carvon!?!? Dont you mean Cavron??
> What you carvin??
> Thanksgivin aint here yet.
> Save the duck for later homie. LOL
> *


 :cheesy: PINCHI!! GET BACK TO WORK DAISEY DUCK!


----------



## darkside customs

LOL. I am workin on something.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 17 2009, 12:16 AM~13025307
> *need another one?
> 
> wanna trade ?
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 do you still have this one brother? need it for the two door wagon i need to build. pm me brother!!


----------



## low4oshow

hit me up tomorrow bro! just got tha stuff! :cheesy: but cant call ya cuz cell is completely fried now, dont have ya num no more....lmao


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 27 2009, 10:07 PM~15487781
> *hit me up tomorrow bro! just got tha stuff! :cheesy: but cant call ya cuz cell is completely fried now, dont have ya num no more....lmao
> *


KOOL! I'LL CALL YOU IN THE MORNING


----------



## Mr.1/16th

BACK IN TRAINING FOR THE 2012 OLYMPICS IN ARCHERY. SHOT THE CENTER OUT OF THE TARGET. MUCH BETTER TODAY AND I WILL BE GETTING MORE PRACTICE SOON. THANK YOU LORD FOR THE TALENT YOU GAVE ME AND A GREAT TEACHER, MY FATHER. AMEN


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 2 2009, 07:45 PM~15542547
> *BACK IN TRAINING FOR THE 2012 OLYMPICS IN ARCHERY. SHOT THE CENTER OUT OF THE TARGET. MUCH BETTER TODAY AND I WILL BE GETTING MORE PRACTICE SOON. THANK YOU LORD FOR THE TALENT YOU GAVE ME AND A GREAT TEACHER, MY FATHER. AMEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn bro. I would hate to be on your duck hunting season :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Nov 2 2009, 09:47 PM~15543376
> *damn bro. I would hate to be on your duck hunting season  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! I KNOW HUH!!


----------



## darkside customs

What you workin on??


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 9 2009, 06:55 PM~15612240
> *What you workin on??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOTHING BUT CHILAX'N AT THE MOMENT! GETTING READY TO GO TO MY OTHER YOB! :biggrin:


----------



## mr68gts

male prostitute? :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by mr68gts_@Nov 9 2009, 05:14 PM~15612449
> *male prostitute? :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 9 2009, 07:46 PM~15612855
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HAHAHAHAH! !!NO!!! BISH


----------



## low4oshow

lol! hit me up homie


----------



## SlammdSonoma

your gonna become my new best friend...

i came across a deal today i couldnt pass up. 1955 Chevy Nomad in 1/16th scale.
the kit is all there, but i want this thing as low as i can get it. Since i got my 1/20 scale Xplorer done ( as far as i can get done), it was time to pick up another 1-2 year build.

I may come & ask questions often :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 14 2009, 09:40 PM~15667466
> *your gonna become my new best friend...
> 
> i came across a deal today i couldnt pass up.  1955 Chevy Nomad in 1/16th scale.
> the kit is all there, but i want this thing as low as i can get it.  Since i got my 1/20 scale Xplorer done ( as far as i can get done), it was time to pick up another 1-2 year build.
> 
> I may come & ask questions often :biggrin:
> *


LET ME KNOW WHAT I CAN HELP YOU WITH! THAT'S WHY I'M HERE


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 14 2009, 10:40 PM~15667466
> *your gonna become my new best friend...
> 
> i came across a deal today i couldnt pass up.  1955 Chevy Nomad in 1/16th scale.
> the kit is all there, but i want this thing as low as i can get it.  Since i got my 1/20 scale Xplorer done ( as far as i can get done), it was time to pick up another 1-2 year build.
> 
> I may come & ask questions often :biggrin:
> *


I think I can get my hands on one of those Nomads as well BUT I want some better wheels so I didnt buy it cause I dont know where to get wheels big enough for it?Santiago where do you get wheels that big?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

imma start lookin thru the toy section at wally world or a dollar store...they usually have something sitting around with a rim that might work. I dont like the rims thats on it either & if ya know me..its gonna be a low mofo!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 15 2009, 09:36 AM~15669912
> *imma start lookin thru the toy section at wally world or a dollar store...they usually have something sitting around with a rim that might work.  I dont like the rims thats on it either & if ya know me..its gonna be a low mofo!
> *


i get my rims off of "diecast" and i i get them from "BIGGS" store!! look at his signature and thiers a link to his ebay store! all 1:18th scale diecast have sweet wheels on them and thier were i get them from


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ahh, gotcha. I did manage to tear apart one of my 1/18th GMC Yukon XL diecast..unfortunately they are spinners, but the do fit. So now i have an idea of what fits.

Though im thinking of goin shaved on quite a few things (go figure), possibly chopping the top a lil bit, but this will be a long drawn out build anyway.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

man, that build is looking sick!


----------



## darkside customs

Whats up Cousin :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 21 2009, 10:07 PM~15741299
> *Whats up Cousin :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATZ CRACKEN BIATCH!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Nada. Just kickin it at the pad. Gettin my grub on. U??


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 21 2009, 10:28 PM~15741436
> *Nada. Just kickin it at the pad. Gettin my grub on. U??
> *


GOT MY MINI PC WORKING!! (SHERMAN FIXED IT)  WATCHING DEMOLISION MAN ON T.V. SAD THAT I'M NOT GOING TO VICTORVILLE AFTER ALL


----------



## ElRafa

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 21 2009, 10:38 PM~15741502
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZZZZZZZZZZZ UUUUUUUUUUUPPPPPPP :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL GUY'S I'M BACK AND IN CHARGE OF THE "SOCALINC" LAB-O-FABRICATION :biggrin: I GOT MY NEW TOY FOR THE SHOP AND IT'S WHAT I NEEDED TO KEEP MY ON THE BENCH! MY ROOMMATE HELPED ME SET IT UP AND GOT THE WIFI AND DVD WITH THE SONY VAIO MINI PC TO WORK WITH NO PROBLEMS!!! SO NO MORE B.S. BUT BUILDING WITH ENTERTAINMANT!!  
GOT THE STANG BACK ON THE TABLE AND WILL FINISH IT SOON AND GET BACK TO "SCRATCH BUILDING"


----------



## CHR1S619

LESS TALKING MORE BUILDING!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

JES SIR! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 24 2009, 11:48 AM~15766933
> *JES SIR! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

DID JEW NOTICE MY AVITAR? IT'S NEXT TO GET CHOPPED ON THE FABLAB!   FINALLY!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 24 2009, 11:50 AM~15766958
> *DID JEW NOTICE MY AVITAR? IT'S NEXT TO GET CHOPPED ON THE FABLAB!   FINALLY!!
> *


YUP, IT'S GONNA BE SICK! BUT IT'S NOT GONNA BUILD ITSELF :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 24 2009, 11:50 AM~15766958
> *DID JEW NOTICE MY AVITAR? IT'S NEXT TO GET CHOPPED ON THE FABLAB!   FINALLY!!
> *


cant wait homie. It will be sick!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANK YOU GUY'S!! THIS IS ALL POSSIBLE NOW THAT YOUR ALL HELPING ME!  TEAM WORK!! AND I HAVE SOME SHOP TALK TO GET YOUR INPUT ON  MONDAY MEETING AT CHRIS HOUSE


----------



## Bos82

Next Monday will work!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Nov 24 2009, 01:06 PM~15767095
> *Next Monday will work!!!
> *


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 24 2009, 10:53 AM~15766983
> *YUP, IT'S GONNA BE SICK! BUT IT'S NOT GONNA BUILD ITSELF  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


About time he gets off his ass and starts building again :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

hey bro hit me up later on ! i just got new phone! :cheesy:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 24 2009, 01:01 PM~15767596
> *About time he gets off his ass and starts building again :biggrin:
> *


Yup! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 24 2009, 03:56 PM~15768559
> *hey bro hit me up later on ! i just got new phone! :cheesy:
> *


I'LL CALL YOU IN THE MORNING


----------



## low4oshow

kewl!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 25 2009, 01:27 AM~15775099
> *kewl!
> *


HEY CALL ME NOW!! I'M STILL AWAKE FOR A FEW HOURS


----------



## low4oshow

GOTCHA :thumbsup:


----------



## mr68gts

9:00 Pm again??? And that's Monday the 30th right?



> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 24 2009, 12:04 PM~15767075
> *THANK YOU GUY'S!! THIS IS ALL POSSIBLE NOW THAT YOUR ALL HELPING ME!   TEAM WORK!! AND I HAVE SOME SHOP TALK TO GET YOUR INPUT ON   MONDAY MEETING AT CHRIS HOUSE
> *


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by mr68gts_@Nov 25 2009, 06:10 AM~15775924
> *9:00 Pm again??? And that's Monday the 30th right?
> *


We'll be meeting Saturday the 28th. My place around 7 or 8pm.


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 24 2009, 01:01 PM~15767596
> *About time he gets off his ass and starts building again :biggrin:
> *



X2 Good to see ya working again bro. Now get to it lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS BRO!! I'VE BEEN FINISHING THE STANG WAGON AGAIN! PUTTING A COBRA MOTOR INSTED OF THE OTHER ONE. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

GOT MORE OF THE STANG PANNEL DONE


----------



## LowandBeyond

Crazyness. Looks good homie.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 28 2009, 02:30 AM~15803924
> *Crazyness.  Looks good homie.
> *


THANKS HOMIE!! I AM GOING TO PUT THE LOGO ON THE PANNELS SATURDAY OR SUNDAY AND FINISH WITH THE CLEAR COAT AND GET IT FINISHED.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 28 2009, 04:19 AM~15803887
> *GOT MORE OF THE STANG PANNEL DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





i love this ride man! awsome work brother :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang that is some sick work homie !


----------



## darkside customs

Looks good cracker jack!!
Sorry I couldnt make it out today.


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 28 2009, 11:33 PM~15808794
> *PROGRESS! :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLURRY PICS BUT WHO CARES!! :uh:
> *


sharing with ya bro!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

just seen it bro!! badd ass!!!


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 28 2009, 01:19 AM~15803887
> *GOT MORE OF THE STANG PANNEL DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GREAT JOB HOMIE


----------



## ElRafa

Lookin good brother nice work


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS GUY'S!! ALMOST FINISHED WITH IT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

FINISHED THE BODY WORK-TRIM WITH BARE METAL AND DECALS OF THE COMPANY LOGO  FINISHED THE INTERIOR AND NEED TO FINISH THE PLUMBING OF THE MOTOR AND VARNISH THE WOOD FOR THE RACK AND INTERIOR SURF BOARD CONSOL AND SHE IS FINISHED


----------



## modelsbyroni

THATS CRAZY. 1 WILD LOOKIN PONY. :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS BRO!! WAIT TO YOU SEE IT FINISHED


----------



## kjkj87

everything you is a 1/16 scale ?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 1 2009, 04:09 PM~15835485
> *everything you is a 1/16 scale ?
> *


YUP!! :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Dec 1 2009, 02:00 PM~15835374
> *FINISHED THE BODY WORK-TRIM WITH BARE METAL AND DECALS OF THE COMPANY LOGO   FINISHED THE INTERIOR AND NEED TO FINISH THE PLUMBING OF THE MOTOR AND VARNISH THE WOOD FOR THE RACK AND INTERIOR SURF BOARD CONSOL AND SHE IS FINISHED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks great bro, unique style to it. Really like the colors on it too


----------



## darkside customs

Looks good!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

GRACIAS BROTHERS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

looking good primo.


----------



## sancho619

looks good wanna see it when it's done


----------



## eastside1989

That Wagon look's Wild ...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: THANKS GUY'S!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 2 2009, 06:16 AM~15842728
> *That Wagon look's Wild ...... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X 2 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

almost finished  
































the glove box opens too and a flush mount t.v. in the dash


----------



## sdkid

dam that mustang looks sweet bro! you got some sick work and talent man. keep it up!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Dec 3 2009, 12:15 AM~15855340
> *dam that mustang looks sweet bro! you got some sick work and talent man. keep it up!
> *


THANKS BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

Love the Stang and nice collection too!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 3 2009, 10:13 PM~15865239
> *Love the Stang and nice collection too!
> *


THANKS BRO!! I WANT TO BUILD ANOTHER ONE LIKE IT FOR MY PERSONAL COLLECTION. THIS ONE IS FOR A CLIENT I HAVE HERE IN EL CAJON CA.


----------



## jevries

Customer must be damn happy! Build looks killer!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good Santiago! keep pics coming homie. :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs

Are you out makin my money today??? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

FINISHED MY PONY EXPRESS  

















FINISHED PONY EXPRESS


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Dec 6 2009, 05:23 AM~15886613
> *FINISHED MY PONY EXPRESS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINISHED PONY EXPRESS
> *


Panel looks good.How's that truck coming that you were building?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Dec 6 2009, 06:23 AM~15886613
> *FINISHED MY PONY EXPRESS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINISHED PONY EXPRESS
> *



Can we say MAGAZINE bound !!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: 

That is a killa build bro !!!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: THANKS GUY'S!! I KNOW THE OWNER WILL LOVE THIS KIT! IT WILL GO TO CHURCH WITH ME TO SHOW THE PASTOR AND AFTER TO THE OWNER AND GET PAIDED!!  THE COOL THING IS THAT I CAN PICK IT UP AND TAKE IT TO THE SHOWS WITH ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

NICE STANG. LOOKS GREAT.


----------



## Mr Biggs

The Pony is looking good primo. Very nice work.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANK YOU ALL AND TEACHER!! ADD ANOTHER ONE TO THE M.C.B.A.-SOCALINC. FAMILY TREE  "DONE" NEXT PROJECT!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

HERE IS THE POWER PLANT


----------



## darkside customs

Came out really good bro. Nice work!!
Now get back on the van!!


----------



## Bos82

Looks sick bro. good work man.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS GUY'S!! NO BREAKS FOR ME AS I WILL GET BACK TO WORK ON A FEW BUILDS I LEFT TO THE SIDE. NOW IT'S BACK ON TO THE NEXT BUILDS


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 6 2009, 06:39 PM~15893734
> *Came out really good bro. Nice work!!
> Now get back on the van!!
> *


fuck the van... where's the suburban and blazer :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 7 2009, 01:26 AM~15895976
> *fuck the van... where's the suburban and blazer  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! IT'S BACK ON THE FAB LAB TABLE


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Dec 6 2009, 10:25 PM~15896253
> *HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! IT'S BACK ON THE FAB LAB TABLE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

sweet build


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Hey Santiago
Nice build. It came out clean , but I would have loved too see it in this stance and wheels. :biggrin: 










esta mas Chingon.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 6 2009, 11:26 PM~15895976
> *fuck the van... where's the suburban and blazer  :biggrin:
> *


Hell I almost forgot he had those two. 
Yea, fuck the van get back on the burban and blazer.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Dec 8 2009, 10:21 AM~15911281
> *Hey Santiago
> Nice build. It came out clean , but I would have loved too see it in this stance and wheels.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esta mas Chingon.
> *


Thanks Brother!! i am going to build another one for the same client but it will be 100% full custom later on and it will follow the real one for the next year show  but for now i am getting back to work on my suburban and rollz and truck for now


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Dec 6 2009, 04:23 AM~15886613
> *FINISHED MY PONY EXPRESS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINISHED PONY EXPRESS
> *


dam, this mustang is too fawken sick. you did a hella nice job man.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

GRACIAS BRO!!! I JUST GOT WORD FROM THE AMERICAN-MUSTANG RESTOMODS SHOP THAT THEY WANT ME TO BUILD MORE OF THEM FOR THIER CLIENTS AND NOW FOR A SHOP HERE IN LA JOLLA YOGURT SHOP TOO!! SOCALINC IS GETTING THE SPOT LIGHT IT NEEDED TO BE IN BUISNESS!! THIS IS FOR ALL SOCALINC MEMBERS!! "CONGRATZ"


----------



## ptman2002

congrats on getting your name out and getting some exposure. cant wait to see you get that suburban done. im going to have to build me one.


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Dec 9 2009, 12:06 AM~15921488
> *GRACIAS BRO!!! I JUST GOT WORD FROM THE AMERICAN-MUSTANG RESTOMODS SHOP THAT THEY WANT ME TO BUILD MORE OF THEM FOR THIER CLIENTS AND NOW FOR A SHOP HERE IN LA JOLLA YOGURT SHOP TOO!! SOCALINC IS GETTING THE SPOT LIGHT IT NEEDED TO BE IN BUISNESS!! THIS IS FOR ALL SOCALINC MEMBERS!! "CONGRATZ"
> *


Yeah, but 1 car every 3 years isn't going to keep you in business long......





















































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Build came out nice....looking forward to the next one....


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 9 2009, 09:03 AM~15923049
> *Yeah, but 1 car every 3 years isn't going to keep you in business long......
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Build came out nice....looking forward to the next one....
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! I KNOW HUH!! IT TOOK LONG BECUASE OF THEM CHANGING THE BUILD EVERY TIME I SHOWED THEM THE PROGRESS OF THE CAR. BUT NOW I HAVE THE TIME AND SKILL TO BUILD IT FASTER WITH OUT ANY CHANGES.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Dec 8 2009, 09:21 AM~15911281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whoever built that one did a way better job. :biggrin: 










Jk


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 9 2009, 01:49 PM~15925931
> *whoever built that one did a way better job.  :biggrin:
> Jk
> *


HAHAHAHAHA!!














FUCKER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

congrats on the X-tra work ahead of you. :biggrin: and the stang looks awesome man!

Was wanderin if ya might have an extra pair of buckets layin round for my nomad--cant cruise with the bench seat look..lol.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 9 2009, 09:04 PM~15930971
> *congrats on the X-tra work ahead of you. :biggrin:  and the stang looks awesome man!
> 
> Was wanderin if ya might have an extra pair of buckets layin round for  my nomad--cant cruise with the bench seat look..lol.
> *


THANKS BROTHER!! USE THE SEATS OUT OF THE CORVETTES LIKE THE 1980 STYLE AND THEY WILL WORK BETTER FOR YOUR BUILD BRO!!


----------



## Padilla 505

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Padilla 505_@Dec 14 2009, 09:58 PM~15982860
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WAHTZ UP FAMILY!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THE SHOP OWNER AND HIS SON AND THE 1:1 OF THE PONY EXPRESS


----------



## low4oshow

:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE

NICE!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

thanks guy's!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Dec 15 2009, 02:49 PM~15990119
> *THE SHOP OWNER AND HIS SON AND THE 1:1 OF THE PONY EXPRESS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's tight!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

thank you "J" :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

THAT LOOKS JUST LIKE THE 1:1!!! GREAT JOB!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 16 2009, 01:19 AM~15996338
> *THAT LOOKS JUST LIKE THE 1:1!!! GREAT JOB!
> *


X2 badass bro


----------



## eastside1989

Great Job Master.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

X222222!!! :biggrin: :0  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82

great work homie


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Dec 15 2009, 12:12 AM~15985151
> *WAHTZ UP FAMILY!! :biggrin:
> *


not to much just looking after my pops :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Padilla 505_@Dec 18 2009, 03:03 PM~16021560
> *not to much just looking after my pops :biggrin:
> *


i'll keep praying for all of you brother!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I THANK THE LORD FOR THIS AND THIS IS FOR ALL OF M.C.B.A./SOCALINC FAMILY  A BIG THANKS TO THE TEACHER "MR.BIGGS" WE DID IT! :biggrin:


----------



## INTHABLOOD

the tag says PONYEX2 what happened to the first one :dunno:


----------



## jimbo

W'sup MR. 1/16th, congrats on the mag bro. Keep up the tight work!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 20 2009, 11:04 AM~16037035
> *W'sup MR. 1/16th, congrats on the mag bro. Keep up the tight work!
> *


WHATZ UP JIMBO!!! GOOD TO SEE YO UP IN HERE!! THANKS ALOT!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Dec 20 2009, 11:00 AM~16037016
> *the tag says PONYEX2  what happened to the first one  :dunno:
> *


SOLD IT! AND THIS IS THE SECOND ONE THEY BUILT FOR THIER SHOP.


----------



## kjkj87

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 20 2009, 10:04 AM~16037035
> *W'sup MR. 1/16th, congrats on the mag bro. Keep up the tight work!
> *


x2 :biggrin: How can I get the mag ?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Dec 20 2009, 12:31 PM~16037629
> *x2 :biggrin:  How can I get the mag ?
> *


I GOT MINE AT THE HOBBY SHOP AFTER CHR1S TEXTED ME THE PICTURE OF IT YESTERDAY AFTERNOON!


----------



## LowandBeyond

Nice coverage brother.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 20 2009, 01:17 PM~16037929
> *Nice coverage brother.
> *


THANK YOU BROTHER!  MCBA/SOCALINC HAVE NEW PROJECTS TO HIT THE 2010/2011 SHOWS


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Dec 20 2009, 12:19 PM~16037934
> *THANK YOU BROTHER!  MCBA/SOCALINC HAVE NEW PROJECTS TO HIT THE 2010/2011 SHOWS
> *


atleast it isnt 3 years. :cheesy: 

Mcba/socal might as well make their own mags. Taken over all the others.


----------



## kjkj87

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Dec 20 2009, 12:13 PM~16037903
> *I GOT MINE AT THE HOBBY SHOP AFTER CHR1S TEXTED ME THE PICTURE OF IT YESTERDAY AFTERNOON!
> *


Thanks bro, I'm on my way to find it. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: DID YOU FIND IT? :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

congrats homie


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Dec 23 2009, 10:16 PM~16073679
> *congrats homie
> *


Thank You Bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: I'M STILL HERE BISHES


----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 10 2010, 08:27 PM~16248212
> *:biggrin:
> *


whatz up family!


----------



## DEUCES76

weres the pics of the 58 impala at :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by low4oshow+Jan 11 2010, 08:56 PM~16258552-->
> 
> 
> 
> *PRETTY PENNY</span>*
> 
> <span style=\'colorrange\'>just some mock up pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-low4oshow_@Jan 11 2010, 08:57 PM~16258565
> *sorry for crapy cellphone pics
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

nice stang brotha it came out real nice


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 12 2010, 02:14 AM~16263939
> *nice stang brotha it came out real nice
> *


GRACIAS BROTHER!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

DAM LOW, THAT 6TREAY IS WICKED!!!!! YOUR ALOMST FINISHED BROTHER!!


----------



## badgas

:wow: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :x:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 12 2010, 05:26 AM~16264165
> *DAM LOW, THAT 6TREAY IS WICKED!!!!! YOUR ALOMST FINISHED BROTHER!!
> *


THANKS!! ALMOST THERE.....


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL WE GOT OUR WEBSITE UP AND SOCALINC. IS ON THE WEB  


www.socalinnovations.com


----------



## Mr.1/16th

BACK IN THE FABLAB AND IT'S ALMOST DONE! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 22 2010, 01:25 AM~16372905
> *BACK IN THE FABLAB AND IT'S ALMOST DONE! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD!!!! I'm glad to see you got some work done on it! My 3 are close to done...small pin hole fills right now. Just made the frame for the 1:10th scale (it was a bitch, started with 1/2 inch steel square tube, heat, bend, cut in half) 

I love these trucks!!! Them are some big wheels fillin them wheel wells!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jan 22 2010, 01:53 AM~16373141
> *GOOD!!!! I'm glad to see you got some work done on it! My 3 are close to done...small pin hole fills right now. Just made the frame for the 1:10th scale (it was a bitch, started with 1/2 inch steel square tube, heat, bend, cut in half)
> 
> I love these trucks!!! Them are some big wheels fillin them wheel wells!
> *


thanks bro! i still have alot of lines that i need to striaght'n up! thier 26' wheels tucked under it!  can't wait to see your's done!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

Sweet bro. I love this topic. Always some killer rides.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 22 2010, 12:25 AM~16372905
> *BACK IN THE FABLAB AND IT'S ALMOST DONE! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this truck!!   

A friend of mine was really stoked to show me his HW mustang conversion into a wagon...than I showed your version... :biggrin: sick thing is he used almost the exact same colors as yours.


----------



## ptman2002

suburban is coming along man. looks sick. i will have to get ahold of one of those.


----------



## eastside1989

Great Project Bro....


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 22 2010, 09:25 AM~16372905
> *BACK IN THE FABLAB AND IT'S ALMOST DONE! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Padilla 505

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS GUY'S!! I WOULD LIKE TO SEE IT J!! AND I WILL BE WORKING ON IT THIS WEEKEND AND THE SHOP IS HAVING ME DRAW UP THE PLANS FOR ANOTHER MUSTANG PANEL FOR " INSANE CLOWN POSSIE" BAND


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good homie love those "burban" bodies this is going to be one sick ride. :0


----------



## kykustoms

damn thats badass i bet that thing will be heavy when finished lol


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 23 2010, 05:03 PM~16387426
> *damn thats badass i bet that thing will be heavy when finished lol
> *


just a bit but when it's casted in resin it won't be  Whatz up Padilla!! :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow

:wave: wasup!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 23 2010, 11:52 PM~16390861
> *:wave: wasup!
> *


was crack'n homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

ALMOST THEIR!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

LOOKING GOOD BRO!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 28 2010, 08:41 PM~16445137
> *ALMOST THEIR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: damn looks sick loco


----------



## ptman2002

nice work. cant wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

Thanks guy's!! i have a few little things to finish it and it's off to the caster :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

looks good so far


----------



## ptman2002

hey when are you looking at selling these and how much? i need to get the money saved up.


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 28 2010, 10:41 PM~16445137
> *ALMOST THEIR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is going to be 1 bad burban!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

Thank's Guy's!! i will let you all know when and how much!


----------



## lowridermodels

burban looks firme so far!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

thank you carnal!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

well i'm packed and ready to roll to santa claira with my MCBA FAMILY for the NNL West 2010  

i can't wait to put down my 1963 Low Rod "Three The Hard Way" and my Mustang Panel next to Bigg's "Dream Killer" :biggrin: been waiting a year for this!! MCBA will be rep'n to the fullest!!!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 19 2010, 01:43 AM~16659256
> *well i'm packed and ready to roll to santa claira with my MCBA FAMILY for the NNL West 2010
> 
> i can't wait to put down my 1963 Low Rod "Three The Hard Way" and my Mustang Panel next to Bigg's "Dream Killer"  :biggrin:  been waiting a year for this!! MCBA will be rep'n to the fullest!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick lineup... :wow:


----------



## Siim123

X2


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 19 2010, 03:43 AM~16659256
> *well i'm packed and ready to roll to santa claira with my MCBA FAMILY for the NNL West 2010
> 
> i can't wait to put down my 1963 Low Rod "Three The Hard Way" and my Mustang Panel next to Bigg's "Dream Killer"  :biggrin:  been waiting a year for this!! MCBA will be rep'n to the fullest!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



whats up santiago cant wait to see it all done  see you guys all later


----------



## DEUCES76




----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 23 2010, 01:02 AM~16696825
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it was cool to finally meet you bro!! looking forward to kicking it again soon bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## ptman2002

what are you using for a rear axle in the suburban? cant seem to find any 1-16 kits to raid parts from that will look right in a colorado. i really need a rear axle, 4 bucket seats or maybe 2 bench seats. and also engine and tranny. seems i will be making the rest from scratch.

your rides are always sick man.


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 23 2010, 12:02 AM~16696825
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 NICE WORK HOMIE :0


----------



## badgas

Allways good thing in hear! like the work. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

thanks guy's! i find ebay junk sale and use rear ends from the 34 ford coupe or the phantom or the 57 vette and the 63 vette and the 84 vettes for most of my stuff that i need  the mustang is going to be at the big three this weekend here in san diego and then it go's to citrus nationals and new york and the rest of the shows! :biggrin:


----------



## sancho619

looking good on the burban wanna see it done gotta start hustling on my h2 to show some work on here :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

the suburban looks badass will it fit under ur lifted truck? would make a good team lol


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THANKS GUY'S AND YES IT WILL FIT UNDER THE SOO BADD FRAME ASWELL!! IT WILL BE A COLLECTION OF CUSTOM LIFTED BADD ASS TRUCKS FROM THE SOCAL CHOP SHOP! GRACIAS PRIMO AND I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE H2 FINISHED!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

found this one in the camera so i had to post it so you can see it better on how they look alike! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

YOU STILL selling the 1/16 impalas ...with frame ?

what all come with it ...and price?


----------



## relaxednoma

i've spent the last 3-4 days off and on going through your entire thread. AMAZING work!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:biggrin: yes i am still selling tham and i am working on the two door wagon and bel air and byscane too! i have to finish the dash so it can be casted! Thank You for checking out my thread!! i still have alot of other builds to come


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 24 2010, 07:13 PM~16714795
> *YOU STILL selling the 1/16 impalas ...with frame ?
> 
> what all come with it ...and price?
> *


you get the body frame pan dash fire wall and core support and suspension and steel wheels and clear plastic to make windows and seats and rear seats and we are pricing them at $150.00 for the kit.


----------



## mad indian

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Aug 25 2010, 11:14 AM~18402761
> *you get the body frame pan dash fire wall and core support and suspension and steel wheels and clear plastic to make windows and seats and rear seats and we are pricing them at $150.00 for the kit.
> *


Hey bro where's my kit man I've been waitting for it for a long time. So chop chop man. Jus wanting to know what's up man and get your ass up to L A man. Late Mad Indian


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Aug 25 2010, 08:58 PM~18407250
> *Hey bro where's my kit man I've been waitting for it for a long time. So chop chop man. Jus wanting to know what's up man and get your ass up to L A man. Late Mad Indian
> *


we will be thier soon!


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 23 2010, 10:46 PM~16390764
> *just a bit but when it's casted in resin it won't be   Whatz up Padilla!! :biggrin:
> *


NADA and you :biggrin:


----------



## mo customs

seen sub and black one in real life man pic does not give judtice need to see in person bad ass


----------



## mo customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 24 2008, 04:02 AM~9770641
> *:biggrin: well i put the beast back on the work bench and i hope to finish it for the NNL this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 what did u use to make the bags and seen this one 4 words holy shit bad ass


----------



## Mr.1/16th

i used a 1/16th scale kenworth truck that i got from ebay in a distroyed kit so i used the baggs for my truck


----------



## Mr.1/16th

well i'm back at the chop shop with a few new creations!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

shit thats sick as hell man!!


----------



## darkside customs

where u been hiding shit stick? Bout time u posted it. Hit me up fool


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 5 2011, 12:17 PM~20021725
> *where u been hiding shit stick? Bout time u posted it. Hit me up fool
> *


Been working crazy hours and i just had a tia pass this morning. R.I.P. Tia Lucy


----------



## kykustoms

thats a badass project cant wait to see more...sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## Mr.1/16th

thanks brothers! ned more time on the bench to finish it!!


----------



## ptman2002

hey man hows the suburban coming along? im intserested in getting one still.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Mar 9 2011, 06:39 AM~20049041
> *hey man hows the suburban coming along?  im intserested in getting one still.
> *


thier in line to be casted the last i heard bro. i'll be posting them up for sale on here and on line once thier done!!


----------



## lonjam2004

what up hit me back.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by lonjam2004_@Mar 11 2011, 10:41 PM~20072057
> *what up hit me back.
> *


CALL ME WHEN YOU GET THIS! I AM GOING TO SLEEP BUT I WILL BE AT WORK FROM 5AM TILL ???????? SO HIT ME UP


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 7 2011, 11:32 AM~20035104
> *Been working crazy hours and i just had a tia pass this morning. R.I.P. Tia Lucy
> *


welcome back man!! good to see you're back on board!! sorry for your loss!!
RIP for your aunty!! :angel:   now dont you have a corvette X2 to build!! :0  :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

TTT


----------



## Mr.1/16th

Well Peeps I'm back!! and here is my new build in the SoCalInc Chop Shop. So here we go with some pictures of my 1:1 of "El Rey" 63 impala


----------



## jevries

This is going to be good!



Mr.1/16th said:


> Well Peeps I'm back!! and here is my new build in the SoCalInc Chop Shop. So here we go with some pictures of my 1:1 of "El Rey" 63 impala
> View attachment 481281
> 
> View attachment 481282
> 
> View attachment 481285


----------



## Mr.1/16th

thank you my friend!!! soon i will be chatting with you on a few items of yours that i will need to buy for another build in the back burner.


----------



## darkside customs

Hell yea Santiago! Good to see you back at it... Feels good don't it.... What's up with that 16th scale Lincoln?


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsuprojects look outstanding !!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

thnaks guy's and yes it is!


----------



## hocknberry

Mr.1/16th said:


> Well Peeps I'm back!! and here is my new build in the SoCalInc Chop Shop. So here we go with some pictures of my 1:1 of "El Rey" 63 impala
> View attachment 481281
> 
> View attachment 481282
> 
> View attachment 481285


that 1:1 is a bad ass car!! cant wait to see what you come up with!! nice linc in the back!! i just scored a 1/24 limo, but havent cut it yet


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :wow: :h5:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Wut's up bro ......... glad to see you at it again .......... kool project , keep us posted !


----------



## Mr.1/16th

AND YOU KNOW THIS MAIN!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Hey santiago
Sorry for you loss.

Love the tray. El Rey, not a bad build.....all that candy. :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Hey Putoface... Already told u, but I'll tell you again... HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO JEW, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO JEW, JEW WALK LIKE A DUCK AND JEW QUACK LIKE ONE TOO.... HOPE IT WAS A GOOD ONE FUCKER!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

Well i have a few pictures with updates on "El Rey" for you :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

[h=6]SoCalInc has made it into the Model Building World with Will Castro of Unique Motorsports and I would like to Thank my Buisness partner Lindsey Tuft for all the long hours and hard work that he did to make this tight deadline and personally driving it up to New York and delivering it to Will Castro Personally.

"Big S/O Linds n Santiago and my Soleil Team for getting scale model together ahead of time!"







[/h]


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thats kool right there !


----------



## CHEVYXXX

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thats kool right there !


X2 uffin:


----------



## Just Us 86

63 looks good !! :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

Mr.1/16th said:


> *SoCalInc has made it into the Model Building World with Will Castro of Unique Motorsports and I would like to Thank my Buisness partner Lindsey Tuft for all the long hours and hard work that he did to make this tight deadline and personally driving it up to New York and delivering it to Will Castro Personally.
> 
> "Big S/O Linds n Santiago and my Soleil Team for getting scale model together ahead of time!"
> View attachment 531497
> 
> *


cali to new york trip?! now thats a drive!!! nice build! what did that ticket run?!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

thanks guys but my buisness partner Lindsey Tuft drove it from Cleveland Oh to NY on his own dime for now. I have a few more pictures of the 1/12th scale 100% scratch built 1:1 project for Will Castro.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

NEED YOU HELP!!! WHO DID THE HOW TO VIDEO OR PICTURES ON MAKING FIBER GLASS BOX'S FOR THE DONKS AND LO LO'S??? PLEASE POST UP A LINK OR PICTURES IF YOU HAVE THEM FOR ME POR FAVOR!!


----------



## bigdogg323

Pancho69 did bro


----------



## pancho1969

Bumped the topic i did Santiago


----------



## darkside customs

I know where this is headed... Wassup Santi?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

whats up?!?!!! DONKS my freinds Donks!! I was called by "Rides Magazine to build a Donk as they are doing a Story for their magazine in Feb 2013 and they asked SoCalInc to build one!! so here is what i have sofar guy's.





















and the motor that was Donated by TDRInnovations.com for the build







and this will be on the top of the motor and through the hood.







this motor and extras were all 3D Printed by TDR Innovations and they are on the cutting edge of model car parts and kits. Ciao for now


----------



## hocknberry

Mr.1/16th said:


> whats up?!?!!! DONKS my freinds Donks!! I was called by "Rides Magazine to build a Donk as they are doing a Story for their magazine in Feb 2013 and they asked SoCalInc to build one!! so here is what i have sofar guy's.
> View attachment 583082
> 
> View attachment 583083
> 
> View attachment 583084
> 
> and the motor that was Donated by TDRInnovations.com for the build
> View attachment 583085
> 
> and this will be on the top of the motor and through the hood.
> View attachment 583086
> 
> this motor and extras were all 3D Printed by TDR Innovations and they are on the cutting edge of model car parts and kits. Ciao for now


socal building off of your model?!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

they called me to build one for them then i talked to them about having SoCalInc/MCBA building them for the magazine then they changed it to just one and i need to finish it by 01-06-13


----------



## darkside customs

If you start you might get finished by 2014... Lol... Nice Camaro...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

congrats bro !


Mr.1/16th said:


> whats up?!?!!! DONKS my freinds Donks!! I was called by "Rides Magazine to build a Donk as they are doing a Story for their magazine in Feb 2013 and they asked SoCalInc to build one!! so here is what i have sofar guy's.
> View attachment 583082
> 
> View attachment 583083
> 
> View attachment 583084
> 
> and the motor that was Donated by TDRInnovations.com for the build
> View attachment 583085
> 
> and this will be on the top of the motor and through the hood.
> View attachment 583086
> 
> this motor and extras were all 3D Printed by TDR Innovations and they are on the cutting edge of model car parts and kits. Ciao for now


----------



## Mr.1/16th

Thank You!! more to come!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

Mr.1/16th said:


> Well i have a few pictures with updates on "El Rey" for you :thumbsup:
> View attachment 490251
> 
> View attachment 490252
> 
> View attachment 490253
> 
> View attachment 490254
> 
> View attachment 490255
> 
> View attachment 490256
> 
> View attachment 490257
> 
> View attachment 490258
> 
> View attachment 490259


that's gonna be bad ass. i have some close ups of el rey if you need some.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

YES! YES! YES!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

HERE IS THE FINISHED DONK FOR RIDES MAGAZINE.


----------



## tyhodge07

black box?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

All Finished !!


----------



## Mr.1/16th




----------



## darkside customs

Looks good Mr. Donk/16th....


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:That beast looks flawless!


----------



## dink

*THATS A CLEAN ASS CAMERO:thumbsup:*


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

MR 1/16 DEW U STILL HAVE MORE 63's LEFT ..IF SO I NEED 1 IF SO U CAN PM ME .THANK's MR 317


----------



## Mr.1/16th

Thanks guys


----------



## Mr.1/16th

BigMoneyTexas said:


> MR 1/16 DEW U STILL HAVE MORE 63's LEFT ..IF SO I NEED 1 IF SO U CAN PM ME .THANK's MR 317


I WILL HAVE THEM SOON BRO! I HAVE A FEW MORE BODIES COMING TO ME SO I CAN MAKE YOU A KIT.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

OK THATS GRATE LET ME NO ..AND HOW MUCH $$$ THANKS BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

Well everyone i got the call today around 11:00 am that the Donk made it to Rides Magazine. But the call was to tell me that FedEx Destroyed it in transit. it was all in pieces and was not fixable for them to do an in house photo shoot. THANKS FOR NOTHING FEDEX!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

this was the picture he sent me of the model car.


----------



## dink

*:guns: FUCKING FED EX. *


----------



## Mr.1/16th

Well i had "Rides Magazine" here in the SoCalInc Chop Shop and i can't wait to see the Final Results. here are two of the many pictures he took of my 1/16th scale 1963 Impala Low Rod.


----------



## ptman2002

you ever thought about building a 1/16 minitruck. like a s10 or sonoma?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

ptman2002 said:


> you ever thought about building a 1/16 minitruck. like a s10 or sonoma?


ask and ye shall recieve!!





















plans for this are possibly







or maybe something really wild!!! but if it's 1/16th scale, it's getting SoCalInc Luv!


----------



## importmadness

looks good primo!! cant wait to see the s-10 done!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

Well Here is the magazine issue of Rides Magazine Feb/March 2013 and here is the Artical they did on me and SoCalInc.
A lot of good things are coming out of this and I look forward to the next projects. Mr.1/16th of SoCAlInc/MCBA


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Congrats bro !!!!!!!!!! That's what's up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BRAVO

congrats..Seen it in the mag


----------



## Mr.1/16th

thanks guys!!


----------



## Tonioseven

HELL yeah!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

ConGrats Santiago

Alrato


----------



## darkside customs

Congrats homeboy!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

Thanks Brothers!! more to come soon!!


----------



## OFDatTX

Congrats bro!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

Thank You!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:Congrats on the article homie...well deserved


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WHAT'S CRACK'N!?!?!?!?!?!!!!! i'll be posting progress pictures of "El Rey" shortly.


----------



## sneekyg909

:drama:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

as promised the progress pictures of "El Rey"




































more to come shortly.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

I NEED ONE:yes:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

63 IMPALA?


----------



## pancho1969

lookin good in here!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

pancho1969 said:


> lookin good in here!!


it will look better after you lay your talents to it and make it shine!


----------



## pancho1969

Mr.1/16th said:


> it will look better after you lay your talents to it and make it shine!


:h5:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

I need the kit to convert my rc into a model


----------



## Mr.1/16th

OJ Hydraulics said:


> I need the kit to convert my rc into a model


you have one??????????


----------



## Mr.1/16th

post a picture of it and let me know if you want one and when you need it.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

yes sr a 63 u have one for me:wave:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

I jus won one on ebay. The price on the kit


----------



## Mr.1/16th

let me check with my caster and see if he has a complete kit ready.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

thank's Mr.1/16


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

Who for me or big texas


----------



## darkside customs

What up Santi Claus... Hit me up fool...

Your one and only true love 

Wonderbread 

:fool2::biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

well well well my wounder hoe!!! call a brotha bish!! your pimp daddy!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

the kit for the 63 R/C is $100.00 and you get the frame pan core support firewall side skirts and the directions to convert it and a few extras too. you have to kit bash a few other kits but its not much you need. i am making the dash and reats front and back for the kit and i might have the rear end and front end finished in the weeks to come. not to worry, i have a lot of extra parts here in my shop ;-)


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

WUSUP Mr 1/16 I STILL NEED A 63 IMPALA....CAN U MAKE ME SOME SKIRT'S FOR A 1/16 57






THANK'S BRO


----------



## Mr.1/16th

sure thing ;-)


----------



## Tonioseven

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

NED SUM PUMP'S AND DUMP'S DUE U MAKE PACO 777 CAN U MAKE A BOOTY KIT FOR DA 57


----------



## Mr.1/16th

BigMoneyTexas said:


> NED SUM PUMP'S AND DUMP'S DUE U MAKE PACO 777 CAN U MAKE A BOOTY KIT FOR DA 57


post up some pics and i can make it.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

SUM PIX I HAVE MORE IF NEED


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

THANK'S Mr 1/16


----------



## Mr.1/16th

got it.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

dame bro u da MAN THANK'S:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

dame bro u da MAN THANK'S


----------



## Mr.1/16th

i'll be working on your set up this week carnal!!! finally getting back into building and i'll be back on my 1:1 of EL REY too. what ever you need foe 1/16th scale bro and i'll make it for any 1/16th scale kit you need!


----------



## caprice on dz

Mr.1/16th said:


> i'll be working on your set up this week carnal!!! finally getting back into building and i'll be back on my 1:1 of EL REY too. what ever you need foe 1/16th scale bro and i'll make it for any 1/16th scale kit you need!


:thumbsup: I need to get my big ass back to the bench, been spending to much time on the 1:1


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I've been looking for work so i have to get back to building and take my mind off of things for a but so i can focus and finish a few other builds too. i just finished looking through my thread and i still remember building every little thing on all my builds. I am looking forward to all the next builds too.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

made "RIDES MAGAZINE" website!!!

http://www.rides-mag.com/magazine/2013/05/model-mayhem/


----------



## sneekyg909

Congratulations...:thumbsup:

That 63 is Badass :machinegun:


----------



## jevries

That's super tight bro!! Congrats!!:thumbsup:



Mr.1/16th said:


> made "RIDES MAGAZINE" website!!!
> 
> http://www.rides-mag.com/magazine/2013/05/model-mayhem/


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Congrats homie dats bad ass!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

Thanks Guys!!


----------



## Tonioseven

:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

Mr.1/16th said:


> ask and ye shall recieve!!
> View attachment 599503
> 
> View attachment 599504
> 
> View attachment 599505
> 
> plans for this are possibly
> View attachment 599506
> 
> or maybe something really wild!!! but if it's 1/16th scale, it's getting SoCalInc Luv!


how much for the mini truck?!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

hocknberry said:


> how much for the mini truck?!


i will let you know on dat!:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

Mr.1/16th said:


> i will let you know on dat!:thumbsup:


not for sale yet? you make the wheels that are in that pic?! im in need of this one...unless you wanna build a ex-cab with the '99+ front end?!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

already in the works


----------



## hocknberry

Mr.1/16th said:


> already in the works


kick ass...how much when they are ready?!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

hocknberry said:


> kick ass...how much when they are ready?!


i'll let you know :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

Mr.1/16th said:


> i'll let you know :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

@I WAS LOOKIN FOR YOU ON FACE BOOK I AM STEVEN C W BMT ON FB


----------



## Mr.1/16th

i'm looking for jew main.


----------



## Tonioseven

Mr.1/16th said:


> made "RIDES MAGAZINE" website!!!
> 
> http://www.rides-mag.com/magazine/2013/05/model-mayhem/



Well-deserved!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

thank you.


----------



## JahmalJasson

I just registered to the forum today. And I read through your whole thread, and i must say Damn Good Work! I also wanted to know how to order the Scottsdale Fleetside Bed and The Suburban and also the K10 Blazer? I have 3 of the 1/16 scale cabs and beds of the 76 Scottsdale and two frames, I want modified frames to build Low-Rod trucks. Any help and info would be appreciated!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

hit me on a pm :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

any word on the s10 yet...i need that bad boy!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

hocknberry said:


> any word on the s10 yet...i need that bad boy!!


I know what you mean.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

BACK ON THE PUMPS FOR MY BROTHER!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

The new 1/16th scale 55-57 continental kit is almost finished and will be casted shortly


----------



## Mr.1/16th

Ok a lot of new things have been going on in my path of life!! The S-10 Cuda 63 C-10 truck and Dodge Crew Cab and 63 Impala are all at the casters house and i have a few new items to add to my list of low rider items to sell. almost finished with the Hydro's and extras that go with them and the fifth wheel kit for the 55-57 1/16th scale bel airs are almost finished and will be casted out shortly and I will post them up when i get everything back!!Plus my 76 Chevy Extra Cab Crew Back K-5 Blazer and Suburban are on their way to get casted shortly with a friend who has the time to get it done ASAP!! I will have custom frames from Ryan done shortly and all the air tanks and fittings valves and bags ready too everything in 1/16th!! Plus the 63 impala wagon two door in the works. Looking forward to getting everything on line here for everyone who has been waiting for it!!


----------



## bigdogg323

:thumbsup:


----------

